# Pedro Sánchez era Jefe de gabinete en los bombardeos a civiles en Yusgolavia



## Torrente Ballester (17 Ene 2016)

Una aclaración previa, ya que se ha difundido un error sobre el abuelo materno de Sánchez.


*Pedro Sánchez Pérez-Castejón *nació en Madrid el 29 de febrero de 1972. Es *hijo de* Pedro Sánchez Hernández (Anchuras, Ciudad Real) y de Magdalena Pérez-Castejón Barrios (Puente de Vallecas, Madrid).

Sus *abuelos maternos* fueron *Mateo Pérez-Castejón Díez* (Lorca, Murcia) e Inés Barrios Jiménez (Puente de Vallecas, Madrid).


Sin embargo, el tal militar franquista, *Antonio Castejón Espinosa, nació Filipinas*.

______________



*Pedro Sánchez era Jefe de gabinete en los bombardeos a civiles en Yusgolavia*

No lo digo yo; lo dice el mismo Pedro Sánchez en su página web. Todavía no lo ha borrado. Por si a alguien le interesa guardarlo como documento histórico, enlace siguiente...

*Pedro Sánchez fue jefe de gabinete del Alto Representante de Naciones Unidas en Bosnia durante la Guerra de Kosovo (1999)*


_Los bombardeos de la OTAN duraron desde el 24 de marzo hasta el 10 de junio de 1999. Se utilizaron 1.000 aeronaves operando desde bases situadas en Italia y portaaviones en el Mar Adriático. Los misiles más usados fueron los tomahawks (misil de crucero), los cuales eran lanzados desde aeronaves, barcos y submarinos. Durante las diez semanas que duró el conflicto bélico, los aviones de la OTAN realizaron 38.000 misiones de combate._ (_wiki_)

CASI OFF TOPIC

_EDITO_ para poner en spoiler la *autobiografía de Pedro Sánchez* y así podemos tenerla a mano. En la imagen de baloncesto, Pedro Sánchez es el 4 (aunque no lo parezca). La del burro-taxi, mejor sería que la quitara (al margen de que lo hiciera o no, si la tiene puesta es porque le parece bien, supongo).




Spoiler



*Autobiografía de Pedro Sánchez*









Me gustaría resumiros mi vida y mi trayectoria profesional antes de ser Secretario General del PSOE. Quizás esa etapa previa sea la menos conocida.

Nací en Madrid, el 29 de febrero de 1972, en el barrio de Tetuán. Estoy casado y tengo dos niñas.

Estudié bachillerato en el Instituto público Ramiro de Maeztu de Madrid y fui, hasta los 21 años, jugador de baloncesto de su equipo: el Estudiantes. Recuerdo esta etapa como una de las mejores de mi vida, aprendí la importancia del trabajo en equipo, la constancia y la dedicación que te exige la práctica de cualquier deporte. Aprendí a esforzarme hasta que el árbitro pite el final del encuentro.

Sigo jugando al baloncesto pero con mis amigos, eso sí, siempre seré del Estudiantes, así que en la actualidad soy patrono de su Fundación.

En cuanto a mi formación universitaria soy licenciado en Ciencias Económicas y Empresariales por la Complutense. He seguido y sigo formándome, he cursado diversos cursos de especialización sobre mis dos grandes pasiones: la economía y la política.









Desde 2012 soy Doctor en Economía y Empresa por la Universidad Camilo José Cela, donde he ejercido de profesor. En 2013 publiqué “La nueva diplomacia económica europea”, en el que recogía y desarrollaba algunos de los contenidos de mi tesis.

Antes de mi etapa de profesor universitario, he sido asesor en el Parlamento Europeo (1998) y jefe de gabinete del Alto Representante de Naciones Unidas en Bosnia durante la Guerra de Kosovo (1999). A mi vuelta a España trabajé como Director de Relaciones Internacionales en la OCU (2000) y fui Asesor de Economía de la CEF del PSOE (2000-2004). Como autónomo he sido consultor asesorando a empresas extranjeras.

Seguro que mi etapa política la conoces mejor por ser la más mediática. Empezaré por mi afiliación al PSOE en 1993 y al año siguiente a las Juventudes Socialistas.

He sido concejal en el Ayuntamiento de Madrid entre 2004 y 2009 y fui diputado por la circunscripción de Madrid del 2009 al 2011. Labor que vuelvo a ejercer desde enero de 2013

Soy el Secretario General del PSOE y no me canso de repetir que me siento muy orgulloso de ser el primer Secretario General elegido por el voto directo de la militancia.





*Diferentes currículos de Pedro Sánchez* en spoiler:



Spoiler



- en la *IX legislatura* (*2008-2011*) decía que solo tenía *1 máster* en Economía Europea por la Universidad Libre de Bruselas;

- en la *X legislatura* (2011-2016) decía que tenía *2 máster*: en Economía Política Europea por la Universidad Libre Bruselas y *Máster en Liderazgo Público por el IESE*;

- pero *ahora (08/11/2017) *dice que *hizo 3 máster antes de 2005*.














Edito para hacer aclaraciones sobre asuntos tratados más abajo y para comprender cómo un individuo como Sánchez está en donde está, y cómo Irak dio lo que dio con el NO A LA GUERRA (con final 11-M incluido) y de Kosovo nadie dijo ni dice nada. 

Como hemos visto y sabemos, *los bombardeos de la OTAN en Kosovo no tenían la aprobación de ONU* porque se opusieron Rusia y China. Fueron unos *bombardeos ilegales*, de los que destacamos:

- Por parte de la *OTAN*, fue *Javier Solana (PSOE)* el que dio la orden de bombardear en Kosovo (1999).

- Por parte de la *ONU*, *Pedro Sánchez (PSOE)** era el jefe de gabinete del Alto Representante de Naciones Unidas en Bosnia* durante la Guerra de Kosovo (1999).

- Por parte de la *ONU*, el *Alto Representante Internacional para Bosnia y Herzegovina durante la Guerra de Kosovo* (para el proceso sufrido por Yugoslavia) era el *exministro español Carlos Westendorp Cabeza (PSOE)*, íntimo de Felipe González y de Javier Solana, entre otros...

Así se comprenden aquellos bombardeos, aquellas masacres y aquellas ilegalidades consentidas por ser del PSOE español las "cabezas" de la ONU y de la OTAN.

Y de aquellos polvos... esta situación con el candidato a presidente del gobierno, Sánchez.


*AMPLIANDO
*


Para comprender mejor la historia de *cómo llegó Pedro Sánchez a ser el jefe de gabinete del Alto Representante Internacional para Bosnia y Herzegovina durante la Guerra de Kosovo* (para el proceso sufrido por Yugoslavia), que era el exministro español Carlos Westendorp Cabeza (PSOE), veamos un poco de sus antecedentes. 

Cuando el actual candidato a presidente del gobierno se afilió al PSOE, *el padre de Pedro Sánchez, Pedro Sánchez padre, era del PSOE*; *Carmen Alborch* (entonces ministra de Cultura del PSOE de González) le había nombrado gerente del Instituto Nacional de las Artes Escénicas y de la Música (Inaem, los de “La Ceja”). De esta relación, vendría la venganza sobre Rita Barberá que ganó la alcaldía de Valencia frente a Carmen Alborch que se la disputaba en 2007 (pero esta es otra historia). 

Por recomendación de estas amistades de los padres (todas ellas, altos cargos del PSOE), al terminar los estudios, *Pedro Sánchez estuvo en Nueva York, en donde trabajó en una consultora* (de cuyo nombre nadie quiere acordarse; “ya hablaremos, si eso”). Allí “se dice” que conoció al exministro de Exteriores, *Carlos Westendorp (PSOE)*, amigo de Carmen Alborch y de Felipe González, entonces embajador español ante la ONU; pero lo cierto es que *Carlos Westendorp era muy amigo de los padres de Pedro Sánchez*. Cuando Westendorp fue nombrado Alto Representante de la ONU en Bosnia, nombró a *Pedro Sánchez Jefe de su gabinete y a su amiga Victoria García (corresponsal de La Ser), jefa de prensa de la ONU en Bosnia*. 

Mientras tanto, *Solana (PSOE) daba la orden de bombardear*, sin autorización de* la ONU*, que, a pesar de la oposición de Rusia y China, miró hacia otro lado con la connivencia del Jefe de gabinete, Pedro Sánchez, y "la narración" de la Ser. 

*Y así se entiende cómo se produjo la matanza y cómo se nos contó a España y al mundo entero por parte de la ONU*.

Más tarde, *Pedro Sánchez pidió a Carlos Westendorp que le firmase una carta de presentación para que le dieran algún trabajo como profesor en la universidad Camilo José Cela*. Westendorp escribió la carta de recomendación y así fue como ¡por enchufe puro y duro y bajo presión! Pedro Sánchez consiguió un trabajo a tiempo parcial (10 horas semanales) en la universidad Camilo José Cela.

Recientemente, Sánchez apoyó a Trinidad Jiménez para la alcaldía de Madrid, la que perdió frente a Tomás Gómez (la venganza sería terrible).

Del trabajo de Sánchez como asistente de la eurodiputada socialista Bárbara Dührkop, y los chanchullos y problemas de los Presupuestos, de sus acciones en Marruecos y de otras historias quizá hablemos en otro momento.



*Pedro Sánchez trabajó en Bosnia en la década de los 90 al servicio del FMI y el BM. Rebelión. 14-11-2014
*


*Pedro Sánchez* fue nombrado Secretario General del PSOE el pasado mes de Julio, con la *intención de relanzar al Partido Socialista* tras los malos resultados en las elecciones europeas. Con la intención de ilusionar a votantes desencantados, se intentó atraerlos bajo la premisa de poner como líder a *un joven militante desconocido*.

Pero si hacemos un repaso de su biografía vemos que *su ascenso fulgurante no ha sido provocado por casualidad*, sino mas bien porque su partido *ha recompensado a un tecnócrata que ha tenido responsabilidades políticas en Bosnia*, donde se aplicó la medicina económica neoliberal aplicada por la OTAN *que ayudó a destruir a Yugoslavia, provocando una fractura económica y política en el país*.
...

Para llegar a *entender que podría realizar Pedro Sánchez si llegase al gobierno de nuestro país, habría que analizar su labor durante su estancia en el país balcánico*.


SIGUE EN SPOILER



Spoiler



*Un nuevo socialismo con ideas del pasado

Pedro Sánchez trabajó en Bosnia en la década de los 90 al servicio del FMI y el BM

Miguel Ángel González Claros
Rebelión. 14-11-2014
*



*Pedro Sánchez* fue nombrado Secretario General del PSOE el pasado mes de Julio, con la *intención de relanzar al Partido Socialista* tras los malos resultados en las elecciones europeas. Con la intención de ilusionar a votantes desencantados, se intentó atraerlos bajo la premisa de poner como líder a *un joven militante desconocido*.

Pero si hacemos un repaso de su biografía vemos que *su ascenso fulgurante no ha sido provocado por casualidad*, sino mas bien porque su partido *ha recompensado a un tecnócrata que ha tenido responsabilidades políticas en Bosnia*, donde se aplicó la medicina económica neoliberal aplicada por la OTAN *que ayudó a destruir a Yugoslavia, provocando una fractura económica y política en el país* [1].

Si observamos su biografía, comprobamos que con *26 años* trabajó en el Parlamento Europeo con la socialista Bárbara *Duhrkrop* y más tarde trabajó como j*efe de gabinete del Alto Representante de las Naciones Unidas en Bosnia, Carlos Westendorp*, el cual trabajo *a las órdenes de Franco*, siendo cónsul en adjunto en Sao Paulo en 1966, posteriormente ocupó cargos en el Ministerio de Industria y Asuntos Exteriores hasta 1975. Tras la muerte del dictador ocupó diversos cargos para el gobierno socialista, siendo nombrado en 1995, Ministro de Asuntos Exteriores, posteriormente fue *Alto Representante en Bosnia, embajador en EEUU y en la actualidad trabaja como asesor de Felipe González y en un Grupo de Reflexión del Parlamento Europeo*.

Sin lugar a dudas el paso de Pedro Sánchez por Bosnia, le permitió abrirse muchas puertas, ya que como indica en su biografía en la web del PSOE, trabajó como consultor asesorando a empresas extranjeras [2], aplicando sin lugar a dudas un nuevo socialismo muy diferente al de Marx o Engels.

Para llegar a *entender que podría realizar Pedro Sánchez si llegase al gobierno de nuestro país, habría que analizar su labor durante su estancia en el país balcánico*, una vez finalizada la guerra en Yugoslavia. Para ello será de especial valor las reflexiones realizadas por Michel Chossudovsky; este famoso analistas internacional comenta en su libro “La Globalización de la Pobreza”, un análisis contra la globalización y el Nuevo Orden Mundial surgidas a partir del cambio de los ochenta, realizadas por el FMI y el BM al tercer mundo y a Europa del Este desde 1989, *provocando que el nuevo orden financiero aumentase la pobreza, la destrucción del medio ambiente, apartheid social, etc.*

Uno de los capítulos lo dedica a Bosnia bajo el título “El desmantelamiento de la antigua Yugoslavia: La recolonización de Bosnia–Herzegovina”. Mientras EEUU y la OTAN imponía la paz en Bosnia, la prensa y los políticos occidentales afirmaban que se había logrado parar las masacres étnicas y las violaciones a los derechos humanos, bajo la firma de los Acuerdos de Dayton en 1995, *logrando la desintegración de Yugoslavia [3], con el despliegue un programa de “reconstrucción” que despojaba al país de su soberanía, instalando una administración colonial bajo el mando del Alto Representante Carl Bildt, posteriormente sustituido por Carlos Westendorp y una constitución que dejaba las riendas de la política económica a las instituciones de Bretton Woods y al Banco Europeo para la Reconstrucción y el Desarrollo* [4].

El poder político real en el país quedó en manos de acreedores internacionales que redactaron una constitución en su propio beneficio, sin consultar a la ciudadanía bosnia e imponer el dictado del libre mercado [5]. Afectando a su soberanía nacional, debido a que el gobierno neocolonial impuesto por los Acuerdos de Dayton y apoyado por las armas de la OTAN, se aseguraron de que el futuro del país se determinase en Washington, Bonn y Bruselas y no en Sarajevo.

Las medidas de austeridad sentaron las bases para la recolonización de los Balcanes, la deuda exterior fue dividida y asignada a las repúblicas sucesoras, que quedaron estranguladas con los convenios independientes de reestructuración de deuda y programas de ajuste estructural [6].

La llegada de Westendorp a Bosnia fue en 1997, dos años antes de los bombardeos de Belgrado de 1999, durante dicha ofensiva occidental, el Banco Mundial y la Comisión Europea se encargaron de coordinar la asistencia económica y financiera de los donantes en los Balcanes, enviando a Kósovo abogados y consultores que permitiesen crear un ambiente propicio para el capital extranjero [7].

Desde entonces, Pedro Sánchez ha sido aupado en el PSOE hasta llegar al más alto cargo. En el año 2000, fue delegado del congreso en el que Rodríguez Zapatero fue aupado como Secretario General. Posteriormente se presentó en el puesto en las listas electorales de su partido en las elecciones municipales de 2003 en Madrid, años durante los cuales, como es sabido, fue miembro de la Asamblea General de Caja Madrid. Siguió ascendiendo y respectivamente fue elegido diputado en las elecciones generales de 2008 y 2011, aunque por su puesto en las respectivas listas electorales, no llegó a ser elegido para el parlamento; sucesivas renuncias de Pedro Solbes y Cristina Narbona, le permitieron ocupar sus vacantes.

Podemos establecer un claro paralelismo entre Bosnia y España. En el primer caso hubo una guerra declarada por parte de las potencias occidentales para dividir a los países balcánicos y poder aplicar duros ajustes a la población. Mientras en España, sufrimos una guerra llamada “lucha de clases” donde la clase trabajadora sufre los recortes en servicios sociales, sanidad y educación frente a una élite política y económica sumida por la corrupción.

No parece, por lo tanto, que el actual Secretario General del PSOE, sea capaz de revertir esa tendencia, sino mas bien de repetir los dictados económicos que se llevaron a cabo durante su estancia en Bosnia, continuarlos y profundizarlos en nuestro país.

Cuando alcanzó la secretaria general, Pedro Sánchez se reunió en Bolonia, el pasado mes de Julio, con Matteo Remzi y Manuel Valls en un acto bajo el título “La izquierda para relanzar Europa”. Entre las declaraciones de los líderes Valls afirmó que “Necesitamos una revolución en la manera de hacer política”, mientras Remzi habló de que “el centroizquierda es la esperanza de la nueva Europa”. Pedro Sánchez explico la necesidad por parte de la izquierda de reinvertarse.

Pero las política surgidas en los países vecinos bajo gobiernos socialdemócratas, demuestran el vacío de sus palabras. En Italia un millón de manifestantes salieron a las calles el 25 de octubre en Roma, contra las reformas en la legislatura laboral que está promoviendo el gobierno “centro-izquierdista” de Matteo Renzi, siendo la movilización obrera más masiva desde las protestas contra el gobierno de Berlusconi en 2002. En el país galo las protestas son constantes durante la presidencia de Hollande, donde el gobierno lanzó una violenta represión contra las manifestaciones que se han extendido por todo el territorio tras el asesinato policial de Rémi Fraisse, un activista ecológico de 21 años de edad, en una protesta contra la construcción de una presa en el Sur de Francia.

Perry Anderson analizó que el primer paso para la expansión del capitalismo, en los países del Sur de Europa, se basaba en eliminar, como opción política al marxismo, en la década de los 40 en Francia e Italia y en la década de los 70 en España y en Portugal. En la actualidad, el único interés de los partidos socialistas en la orilla norte del Mediterráneo es la de perpetuar el orden social establecido desde hace décadas en la región.

Los trabajadores debemos avanzar hacia la organización socialista de la sociedad y la economía. La amenaza imperialista debe de ser respondida mediante la construcción de un movimiento contra la guerra, sobre la base de la clase obrera y dirigida contra el sistema capitalista de ganancias, que son el origen de la guerra y el militarismo. 

Notas:

[1] Chossudovsky, Michel: “La globalización de la pobreza y el nuevo orden mundial”. Siglo XXI, 2002, p. 315.

[2] Biografía de Pedro Sánchez. Disponible desde Internet en: [ http://www.psoe.es//ambito/secretariogeneral/docs/index.do?action=View&id=97380 ], 2014, con acceso el 10-11-2014.

[3] Chossudovsky, Michel: “La globalización de… op.cit. p.293

[4] Ibid, p. 295

[5] Idem, p.296

[6] Idem, p. 307

[7] Idem, p. 312.







*MÁS AMPLIACIÓN*

*CV DE PEDRO SÁNCHEZ PÉREZ CASTEJÓN EN LA OFICINA DE EMPLEO (2016)*



Spoiler



Datos personales

Pedro Sánchez Pérez-Castejón

Fecha y lugar de nacimiento: 29/02/1972 (Madrid)

Domicilio: Pozuelo de Alarcón (Madrid)

Estado civil: Casado y con dos hijas

Cuenta de Twitter: @sanchezcastejon

Experiencia profesional

Secretario General del PSOE y candidato a la Presidencia del Gobierno (desde 2014)

Diputado del PSOE por Madrid (desde 2013)

Profesor de Estructura Económica e Historia del Pensamiento Económico (desde 2008)

Diputado del PSOE por Madrid (2009-2011)

*Consejero de la Empresa Municipal de la Vivienda Y Suelo de Madrid (2008-2009)

Consejero de la Empresa Municipal de Promoción de Madrid (2007-2008)

Consejero de la Asamblea General de Caja Madrid (2004-2009)
*
Concejal del PSOE en el Ayuntamiento de Madrid (2004-2009)

Asesor de Economía de la CEF del PSOE (2000-2004)

Director de Relaciones Internacionales en la OCU (2000)

Jefe de Gabinete del Alto Representante de Naciones Unidas en Bosnia durante la Guerra de Kosovo (1999)

Asesor en el Parlamento Europeo (1998)

Formación

Doctor en Economía y Empresa por la Universidad Camilo José Cela (2012)

Máster en Liderazgo Público por el IESE (2004-2005)

Máster en Integración Económica y Monetaria Europea por el Instituto Universitario Ortega y Gasset (2001-2002)

Máster en Política Económica de la Unión Europea por la Universidad Libre de Bruselas (1997-1998)

Licenciado en Ciencias Económicas y Empresariales por la Universidad Complutense de Madrid (1995)

Bachillerato en el Instituto Ramiro de Maeztu (hasta 1989)

Publicaciones

“La nueva diplomacia económica europea” (2013)

Idiomas

Castellano, inglés y francés

Otros datos de interés:

Afiliado al PSOE (desde 1993)

Patrono de la Fundación Estudiantes

Jugador de baloncesto del club Estudiantes (hasta 1993)

Aficiones

Baloncesto, fútbol (seguidor del Atlético de Madrid), tecnología, música… y aparecer en los medios de comunicación





*CV DE PEDRO SÁNCHEZ PÉREZ CASTEJÓN EN LA OFICINA DE EMPLEO (Actualizado, 01/12/2018)*



Spoiler



Datos personales

Pedro Sánchez Pérez-Castejón

Fecha y lugar de nacimiento: 29/02/1972 (Madrid)

Domicilio: Pozuelo de Alarcón (Madrid)

Estado civil: Casado y con dos hijas

Cuenta de Twitter: @sanchezcastejon

Experiencia profesional

Presidente del Gobierno (Desde junio de 2018)

Secretario General del PSOE y candidato a la Presidencia del Gobierno (desde 2014)

Diputado del PSOE por Madrid (2013 – 2016)

Profesor de Estructura Económica e Historia del Pensamiento Económico (desde 2008)

Diputado del PSOE por Madrid (2009-2011)

*Consejero de la Empresa Municipal de la Vivienda Y Suelo de Madrid (2008-2009)

Consejero de la Empresa Municipal de Promoción de Madrid (2007-2008)

Consejero de la Asamblea General de Caja Madrid (2004-2009)
*
Concejal del PSOE en el Ayuntamiento de Madrid (2004-2009)

Asesor de Economía de la CEF del PSOE (2000-2004)

Director de Relaciones Internacionales en la OCU (2000)

*Jefe de Gabinete del Alto Representante de Naciones Unidas en Bosnia durante la Guerra de Kosovo (1999)*

Asesor en el Parlamento Europeo (1998)

Formación

Doctor en Economía y Empresa por la Universidad Camilo José Cela (2012)

Máster en Liderazgo Público por el IESE (2004-2005)

Máster en Integración Económica y Monetaria Europea por el Instituto Universitario Ortega y Gasset (2001-2002)

Máster en Política Económica de la Unión Europea por la Universidad Libre de Bruselas (1997-1998)

Licenciado en Ciencias Económicas y Empresariales por la Universidad Complutense de Madrid (1995)

Bachillerato en el Instituto Ramiro de Maeztu (hasta 1989)

Publicaciones

“La nueva diplomacia económica europea” (2013)

Idiomas

Castellano, inglés y francés

Otros datos de interés:

Afiliado al PSOE (desde 1993)

Patrono de la Fundación Estudiantes

Jugador de baloncesto del club Estudiantes (hasta 1993)

Aficiones

Baloncesto, fútbol (seguidor del Atlético de Madrid), tecnología, música… y aparecer en los medios de comunicación





*CV (reducido) DE PEDRO SÁNCHEZ PÉREZ CASTEJÓN EN LINKEDIN*



Spoiler



Experiencia
SG
Secretario General del PSOE/ Secretary General PSOE
julio de 2014 – actualidad (1 año 10 meses)
*Colaborador ocasional- Intermittent international expert for the NDI
National Democratic Institute (NDI)*
septiembre de 2009 – actualidad (6 años 8 meses)
He participado como observador en las misiones electorales del NDI en Jordania (2013) y Marruecos (2011), y como *facilitador en seminarios sobre liderazgo, elecciones, fortalecimiento de organizaciones políticas y trabajo parlamentario (Marruecos)*.
I have taken part in NDI Electoral Missions in Morocco (2011) and Jordan (2013), as well as facilitator in workshops on several issues such as public leadership, political party strengthening and parliamentary work (Morocco).
Diputado/ Member of the Parliament
Congreso de los Diputados/ Spanish Parliament
2009 – actualidad (7 años)
Presidente del Grupo Parlamentario Socialista. Previamente, fui portavoz en la Comisión de Cambio Climático y miembro de la Comisión de Economía del Congreso. También, fui miembro de las comisiones de Exteriores, Unión Europea y Administraciones Públicas. 
President of the Socialist Group of Parliament. Previously, spokesperson for the Climate Change Committee and member of the Economic Committee of Parliament, member of the Foreign Affairs, European Union and Public Administration Committees of Congress.
Profesor de Economia
UNIVERSIDAD CAMILO JOSE CELA
2008 – actualidad (8 años)
Soy profesor de Estructura Económica y de Historia del Pensamiento Economico en la Facultad de Ciencias Juridicas y Empresariales de la UCJC, Madrid. Soy profesor del módulo de liderazgo en el EAE Business School de Madrid. 
Professor Economics at the UCJC and part-time lecturer on Leadership at the EAE Business School, Madrid.
Idiomas
Español
Competencia bilingüe o nativa
Inglés
Francés
Reconocimientos y premios
Diputado
Asociacion de periodistas parlamentarios
diciembre de 2010
En 2010 tuve el honor de ser elegido diputado revelación del Congreso de los Diputados.
Acknowledged as 2010 newcomer representative by the Spanish Parliamentary Journalists' Association.
Educación
Université libre de Bruxelles
Université libre de Bruxelles
Master en Economía y Política de la UE/ Master EU Economics & Politics
1997 – 1998
RCU Maria Cristina, Centro adscrito a la Universidad Complutense
Licenciado Economía y Empresas- Grade in Business Administration
1990 – 1995
Instituto Ortega y Gasset- UCM
DEA Master en Integración Monetaria UE
Universidad Camilo José Cela
Universidad Camilo José Cela
Doctor en Economia y Empresas/ PhD Economics, Economia/ Economics
Actividades y grupos: Doctor desde noviembre de 2012, título tesis: "Innovaciones de la diplomacia económica española". En octubre de 2013 se publicará en forma de manual bajo el título: "La diplomacia económica española" (Delta Publicaciones). PhD Economics (November 2012). Thesis:"The Spanish Economic Diplomacy", forthcoming book release Delta Publicaciones, October 2013.
Intereses
liderazgoPublic LeadershipEconomic diplomacyelections & political partiesparliamentdiplomacia económicateaching.trabajo parlamentarioEuropean Unioneconomía política internacionalPolítica y Relaciones internacionalescambio climáticoUnión Europeadocencia. Global Politicselecciones y partidos políticosclimate chang eIPE



A destacar, entre otros que seguiremos ampliando (o no?), que Don Pedro Sánchez Pérez Castejón fue *Consejero de la EMPRESA MUNICIPAL DE LA VIVIENDA Y SUELO DE MADRID* SA durante la época dorada de *la Gürtel, Azka, Traseras de Gran Vía (la Ser), desahucios para algo, etc.*, cesando cuando el juez "metió mano a la Gurtel" (en noviembre de 2009), *según el Boletín Oficial del registro mercantil*.


*O según Empresia, refiriendo el registro mercantil*

_477807 - EMPRESA MUNICIPAL DE LA VIVIENDA Y SUELO DE MADRID SA.
Ceses/Dimisiones. Consejero: SANCHEZ PEREZ CASTEJON PEDRO. Nombramientos. Consejero: VICENTE VIONDI DANIEL.
Datos registrales. T 18831 , F 188, S 8, H M 59800, I/A 96 ( 2.11.09)_.

No menos destacados son sus trabajos de *CONSEGUIDOR* ("facilitador") y otros, de los que hablaremos (o no?), entre ellos, por ejemplo, los destacados en spoiler, como:

_*Colaborador ocasional- Intermittent international expert for the NDI
National Democratic Institute (NDI)*
septiembre de 2009 – actualidad (6 años 8 meses)

He participado como observador en las misiones electorales del NDI en Jordania (2013) y Marruecos (2011), y como *facilitador en seminarios sobre liderazgo, elecciones, fortalecimiento de organizaciones políticas y trabajo parlamentario (Marruecos)*_

Especial atención merecen los años 2004 a 2009; tiempo habrá para ello (o no), pero mirando lo que llevamos puesto ya se puede entrever...



Por estar de rigurosa actualidad (28/03/2017), retomamos el caso Pedro Sánchez...


*El Tribunal de Cuentas da la razón a la gestora del PSOE*


La organización ha señalado que* la financiación de Pedro Sánchez de crowdfunding con la que está financiando su precandidatura, están reguladas por la ley de partidos*. 

El equipo del exsecretario general, Pedro Sánchez, ha acordado cerrar su crowfunding esta semana.

Y la pregunta es:

*¿Qué problema puede tener Pedro Sánchez para que las cuentas del crowfunding estén reguladas hasta el punto de renunciar a esta financiación, cerrándolas? 

¿QUIÉN ESTÁ, REALMENTE, DETRÁS DE LA FINANCIACIÓN DE SÁNCHEZ?*




Carta del presidente del Tribunal de Cuentas al PSOE



Spoiler



















*Ley Orgánica 8/2007, de 4 de julio, sobre financiación de los partidos políticos. TEXTO CONSOLIDADO. Última modificación: 31 de marzo de 2015. En pdf, acceso directo*


*Ley Orgánica 8/2007, de 4 de julio, sobre financiación de los partidos políticos. TEXTO CONSOLIDADO. Última modificación: 31 de marzo de 2015.


*

ÍNDICE, en spoiler



Spoiler




Ley Orgánica 8/2007, de 4 de julio, sobre financiación de los partidos políticos. TEXTO CONSOLIDADO. Última modificación: 31 de marzo de 2015.

ÍNDICE

[Preámbulo]
TÍTULO I. Normas generales
Artículo 1. Ámbito de aplicación de la Ley.
Artículo 2. Recursos económicos.
TÍTULO II. Fuentes de financiación
CAPÍTULO PRIMERO. Recursos públicos
Artículo 3. Subvenciones.
CAPÍTULO SEGUNDO. Recursos privados
Artículo 4. Aportaciones, donaciones, operaciones asimiladas y acuerdos sobre condiciones de deuda.
Artículo 5. Límites a las donaciones privadas.
Artículo 6. Actividades propias.
Artículo 7. Aportaciones de personas extranjeras.
Artículo 8. Justificación de las cuotas y aportaciones.
TÍTULO III. Régimen tributario
Artículo 9. Objeto y ámbito de aplicación.
CAPÍTULO PRIMERO. Régimen tributario de los partidos políticos
Artículo 10. Rentas exentas de tributación.
Artículo 11. Tipo de gravamen, rentas no sujetas a retención y obligación de declarar.
CAPÍTULO SEGUNDO. Régimen tributario de las cuotas, aportaciones y donaciones efectuadas a partidos políticos
Artículo 12. Incentivos fiscales.
Artículo 13. Justificación de las cuotas, aportaciones y donaciones efectuadas.
TÍTULO IV. Obligaciones contables y gestión económico-financiera
Artículo 14. Obligaciones relativas a la contabilidad de los partidos políticos.
Artículo 14 bis. Responsable de la gestión económico-financiera.
TÍTULO V. Fiscalización y control
Artículo 15. Control interno.
Artículo 16. Control externo.
Artículo 16 bis. Control parlamentario.
TÍTULO VI. Régimen sancionador
Artículo 17. Infracciones.
Artículo 17 bis. Sanciones.
Artículo 18. Procedimiento sancionador.
Artículo 19. Deber de colaboración.
[Disposiciones adicionales]
Disposición adicional primera.
Disposición adicional segunda.
Disposición adicional tercera.
Disposición adicional cuarta.
Disposición adicional quinta.
Disposición adicional sexta.
Disposición adicional séptima. Fundaciones y entidades vinculadas a partidos políticos o dependientes de ellos.
Disposición adicional octava.
Disposición adicional novena.
Disposición adicional décima.
Disposición adicional undécima.
Disposición adicional duodécima.
Disposición adicional decimotercera. Régimen de contratación de los partidos políticos.
Disposición adicional decimocuarta. Rango de ley ordinaria.
Disposición adicional decimoquinta. Aportaciones de personas no afiliadas a partidos políticos.
Disposición adicional decimosexta. Comunicación de cifra máxima de gasto electoral.
[Disposiciones transitorias]
Disposición transitoria primera.
Disposición transitoria segunda.
Disposición transitoria tercera.
[Disposiciones derogatorias]
Disposición derogatoria.
[Disposiciones finales]
Disposición final primera.
Disposición final segunda. Régimen supletorio.
Disposición final tercera. Modificación del apartado f) del párrafo 4 del artículo 6 del Real Decreto Legislativo 1298/1986, de 28 de junio, de adaptación del derecho vigente en materia de Entidades de Crédito al de las Comunidades Europeas.
[Firma]








_Creo que *Sánchez acaba de poner a España más en el punto de mira que nunca con LA DIFUSIÓN A NIVEL MUNDIAL* de *fabricación y venta de bombas guiadas por láser* a Arabia Saudita y con la fabricación y *venta de corbetas (buques de guerra)* a Arabia Saudita. _


Pero sigamos... 

Esto, unido con los asuntos de *Marruecos* y del *Sáhara*, con *Ceuta* y *Melilla* en juego, con *Cataluña* y *País Vasco* (que está reformando su estatuto, aunque no se hable de ello)...

Veamos...

Parece que el rey de Marruecos estaría muy molesto con Sánchez desde que firmó un documento en el que ponía muy mal al rey. Fue, entre otras acciones, en una de las que citábamos en el inicio de este hilo, como observador, intermediario, negociador, etc... AQUÍ, en spoiler, algunas referencias.

*El informe de Sánchez sobre el proceso electoral legislativo en Marruecos como miembro de un grupo de observadores del National Democratic Institute (NDI), un lobby del partido demócrata norteamericano*




Spoiler



_

Javier Fernández Arribas

En octubre de 2011,* Pedro Sánchez* firmó un informe sobre el proceso electoral legislativo en Marruecos como *miembro de un grupo de observadores del National Democratic Institute (NDI) un lobby del partido demócrata norteamericano*. En ese informe, que me recordó hace unos días el profesor de la Universidad de Valencia, Jorge Mestre, se realizan diversas recomendaciones que no gustaron al rey Mohamed VI y su entorno. Sin duda, es complicado aplicar una serie de patrones internacionales a los procesos electorales en cada país del mundo. Entre las recomendaciones del informe podemos destacar que el Gobierno marroquí permitía la quema de los votos recogidos en las urnas tras la votación, le recriminaban su inmovilismo frente a la compra de votos, o la ausencia de mecanismos de control de la financiación en la campaña electoral.

El informe de la misión preelectoral reclamaba a las autoridades marroquíes una mayor implicación de la sociedad civil en la vida política del país y una reforma de su sistema electoral. Algunas de estas recomendaciones no van desencaminadas, pero también podrían trasladarse a España. A nadie le gusta que le descalifiquen así sus elecciones y en el caso del rey de Marruecos, este tipo de actuaciones quedan en su memoria. Este mal recuerdo y otras declaraciones publicas de Sánchez sobre el Rey y la situación política en Marruecos y el conflicto del Sáhara, podría ser una de las razones por las que no ha habido disponibilidad del monarca marroquí para que el presidente del Gobierno de España realizara su primera visita oficial al vecino del sur. Las gestiones en Tánger, en la Fiesta del Trono, con el propio Mohamed VI por parte de José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero para limar asperezas y propiciar el viaje a Rabat de Sánchez tienen un resultado incierto. 

Los ministros de Asuntos Exteriores, Josep Borrell, y del Interior, Fernando Grande-Marlaska, sí hicieron la visita a sus homólogos en Rabat, pero en el panorama hay posiciones unilaterales del Ejecutivo Sánchez que perjudican a Marruecos, como país que sufre el tránsito de miles de emigrantes subsaharianos, como son la posible retirada de concertinas en las vallas de Ceuta y Melilla, la acogida del Aquarius, la sanidad universal y el retraso en la petición de ayuda a la UE para Marruecos. La relación siempre ha tenido sus altibajos, pero es esencial la confianza y la buena química personal y política, algo que es muy necesario recuperar cuanto antes.

_




*MISIÓN DE EVALUACIÓN PREELECCIÓN DE NDI FIELDS PARA LAS ELECCIONES PARLAMENTARIAS DE MARRUECOS*

Pruebas de que estuvo Pedro Sánchez, en spoiler. 
AVISO DE QUE ESTAS PRUEBAS ESTÁN DESAPARECIENDO



Spoiler



_
*MISIÓN DE EVALUACIÓN PREELECCIÓN DE NDI FIELDS PARA LAS ELECCIONES PARLAMENTARIAS DE MARRUECOS
*
NDI anunció el 20 de octubre la llegada de una delegación internacional para observar el entorno preelectoral en Marruecos mientras los votantes se registran para votar en las elecciones parlamentarias del 25 de noviembre en el país.

Los miembros de la delegación multinacional son Francesca Binda, directora sénior residente del NDI en Cisjordania y Gaza (Canadá);* Pedro Sánchez Pérez-Castejón, miembro del parlamento (España)*; Tova Andrea Wang, becaria de democracia en Demos (EE. UU.); y Jeffrey England, director residente de NDI en Marruecos (EE. UU.).

Los objetivos de la delegación son expresar el interés de la comunidad internacional y el apoyo a la gobernabilidad democrática y las elecciones multipartidistas competitivas en Marruecos, y proporcionar un informe imparcial y preciso sobre ese proceso a los marroquíes y la comunidad internacional. Las elecciones parlamentarias serán las primeras desde manifestaciones populares sin precedentes y una histórica revisión constitucional a principios de este año. 

La delegación se reunirá en Rabat con representantes de los principales partidos políticos, funcionarios del Ministerio del Interior, que está organizando las elecciones; el Consejo Nacional de Derechos Humanos, que se encarga de coordinar la acreditación de observadores; oficiales del gobierno; líderes cívicos; observadores ciudadanos; medios de comunicación y representantes de la comunidad internacional. Los miembros de la delegación también llevarán a cabo una serie de reuniones con representantes del gobierno local, activistas y líderes políticos de todo el país.

La delegación llevará a cabo sus actividades de manera no partidista de conformidad con la legislación marroquí y los estándares internacionales para el monitoreo de elecciones establecidos en la Declaración de Principios para la Observación Electoral Internacional . 

NDI también desplegará un equipo de 10 observadores a largo plazo a fines de octubre, seguidos por aproximadamente 30 observadores a corto plazo que se desplegarán por todo el país para observar la votación el 25 de noviembre. 

En 2007, el NDI envió misiones de observación preelectoral y del día de las elecciones a las elecciones parlamentarias de Marruecos.

Actualización: lea la declaración pre-electoral de la delegación en inglés, francés o árabe »

Relacionado:

Misión de evaluación preelección de NDI Fields para las elecciones parlamentarias en Marruecos »
Declaración previa a la elección en Marruecos en 2007 »
2007 Declaración preliminar de las elecciones en Marruecos »
Informe final sobre las elecciones legislativas marroquíes, 7 de septiembre de 2007 »
Publicado el 21 de octubre de 2011 . Actualizado el 2 de noviembre de 2011 .

_




Pero si *Arabia Saudita* aprieta por un lado y *Marruecos *aprieta por otro, tenemos a los *saharauis y al Frente Polisario* presionando fuerte al que fuera su defensor en otras épocas (*Pedro Sánchez*). Sobre esto hay mucho que decir, pero vamos con la actualidad... y la presión a Sánchez y al "implicado" *Grande Marlaska*.


*Carta de la Comisión de Coordinación (saharaui) a Pedro Sánchez, Presidente del Gobierno
6 julio, 2018*



Spoiler



_
Excmo. Sr. D. Pedro Sánchez Pérez-Castejón

Presidente del Gobierno de España

El Comité de Coordinación del movimiento de solidaridad con el Pueblo Saharaui, integrado por la Coordinadora Estatal de Asociaciones Solidarias con el Sahara (CEAS Sahara), la Federación Estatal de Instituciones Solidarias con el Sahara (FEDISSAH), los Intergrupos Parlamentarios “Paz para el Sahara”, con presencia en el Congreso, Senado y todas las CC.AA. y la Asociación Internacional de Juristas por el Sahara, que en su conjunto representan a centenares de Asociaciones y de Instituciones locales integradas por los partidos de todo el arco parlamentario, solicita su atención para reactivar todas las iniciativas necesarias para lograr, en el más breve plazo posible, una solución al largo conflicto del Sahara Occidental, que dura ya más de 42 años, en aplicación de las reiteradas Resoluciones del Consejo de Seguridad de las Naciones Unidas que reconocen el legítimo derecho del Pueblo Saharaui a la Autodeterminación, siendo un asunto de descolonización no concluido por la negativa del Gobierno de Marruecos a aceptar las Resoluciones de la ONU.

Le recordamos algunos antecedentes en relación a este largo conflicto.

El Estado español fue la potencia colonial en el Sahara Occidental durante casi un siglo, hasta que en el año 1975, con la firma de los ilegales Acuerdos Tripartitos de Madrid, abandonó el territorio permitiendo la ocupación militar del Sahara Occidental por los ejércitos de Marruecos y Mauritania,caso investigado actualmente en la Audiencia Nacional como Genocidio, originándose con ello un conflicto bélico con el ejército saharaui hasta 1991, en que se firma un alto el fuego y se despliega la MINURSO, Misión de las Naciones Unidas en el territorio para la organización del Referéndum de Autodeterminación, en 1992.

El Estado español sigue teniendo ante los organismos de la ONU el estatus de Potencia Administradora del territorio pues la decisión unilateral de abandonar el Sahara Occidental no le exime de sus obligaciones jurídicas y políticas como antigua potencia colonial, máxime cuando los saharauis tenían la nacionalidad española. Así lo recogen las sentencias de la Audiencia Nacional de España del 15 de abril de 2014 y de 4 de julio de 2014, esta última dictada por un Tribunal presidido por Don* Fernando Grande Marlaska*.

Ya han transcurrido 42 años de la ilegal ocupación marroquí del Sahara Occidental, a pesar de las múltiples y reiteradas resoluciones del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU.

Esta situación ha originado un enorme sufrimiento a centenares de miles de ciudadanos saharauis que resisten en los campos de población refugiada cerca de Tinduf en unas condiciones muy adversas e incompatibles con una vida digna. Y otra parte viviendo en el Sahara Occidental ocupado por Marruecos, dividido el Territorio por un muro militar de más de 2.700 kilómetros, considerado como una de las zonas con mayor número de minas terrestres anti persona, que divide a las propias familias –separadas cruelmente durante décadas-, y blinda el expolio ilegal de sus recursos naturales.

Asimismo existe una enorme preocupación por la violación de los Derechos Humanos en el Sáhara Occidental ocupado, expresada en las resoluciones de la ONU, al igual que en los informes del Relator de la ONU contra la Tortura y las reiteradas denuncias de delegaciones de observadores internacionales que han visitado los Territorios Ocupados del Sáhara Occidental.

Esta situación crea un clima de represión y de intimidación en la población saharaui, que sufre todo tipo de vulneraciones en sus derechos políticos, sociales y económicos. Las torturas, las detenciones ilegales, los juicios sin garantía, las condenas injustas, la prohibición de la presencia de observadores de Derechos Humanos en el territorio, están creando un clima de violencia que sólo consigue agravar la situación.

Igualmente preocupante es el expolio de los recursos naturales, que, de manera ilegal, se viene produciendo en el territorio del Sáhara Occidental y que vulneran los derechos económicos de la población saharaui, tal como ha expresado el Tribunal de Justicia de la Unión Europea en su sentencia de diciembre de 2016 y de 27 de febrero de 2018 en que afirma que los Acuerdos de Pesca firmados entre la Unión Europea y el Gobierno de Marruecos no se pueden aplicar en el territorio del Sahara Occidental, al no formar parte de la soberanía de Marruecos.

Nos alarma que, en la actualidad, el Gobierno de España haya desempeñado un papel muy activo para que el Acuerdo de Pesca se extienda a las aguas continentales del Sahara Occidental, apoyando la ilegal pretensión del Gobierno de Marruecos. Hasta ahora no hay ningún Estado que reconozca la soberanía marroquí sobre el Sahara Occidental, aunque los gobiernos de España y de Francia y la Comisión Europea actúan en la práctica como si el Sahara Occidental perteneciera a Marruecos. Esto es inaceptable desde el punto de vista del respeto a la legalidad internacional y a la aplicación en el territorio de las resoluciones del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU y el Tribunal de Justicia de la Haya, que reconoce el derecho a la libre determinación del Pueblo Saharaui.

Esta preocupación es si cabe más elevada en el caso de las operaciones comerciales realizadas en un Territorio No Autónomo, “habida cuenta del estatuto separado y distinto reconocido al territorio del Sáhara Occidental en virtud de la Carta de Naciones Unidas y del principio de autodeterminación de los pueblos…”, Sentencia del Tribunal de Justicia de la Unión Europea de diciembre de 2016.

El pasado 29 de marzo, el Secretario General de las Naciones Unidas publicó su informe sobre la situación relativa al Sahara Occidental (S/2018/277). Entre sus observaciones y recomendaciones, el Secretario General recuerda, con acierto, que “el conflicto del Sahara Occidental ha durado demasiado y debe terminar por el bien y la dignidad de la población del Sahara Occidental, incluidos los que ha estado desplazados durante más de cuatro decenios, así como por la estabilidad de toda la región, que se enfrenta a múltiples problemas políticos, económicos y de seguridad” y que “las partes, los países vecinos y otros interlocutores pertinentes deben adoptar nuevas medidas para reflejar en sus posiciones el nuevo espíritu y la nueva dinámica que ha pedido el Consejo de Seguridad”, en relación a la “celebración de negociaciones directas entre las partes, sin condiciones previas y de buena fe”.

En base a lo anteriormente expuesto, solicitamos con urgencia iniciativas que conduzcan a una pronta solución de este largo y doloroso conflicto, y prioritariamente a las siguientes actuaciones:

Primero.- Demandar del Gobierno de España una postura mucho más activa, como antigua potencia colonial y administrador de iure del Territorio, en la defensa de las resoluciones de la ONU para la celebración del Referéndum de Autodeterminación, el respeto a los Derechos Humanos en el Sáhara Occidental, y el fin del expolio de los recursos naturales, instando para ello tanto a la ONU como a la UE, al cumplimiento de la legalidad internacional, así como al Gobierno de Marruecos. La actual pertenencia de España al Consejo de Derechos Humanos de la ONU, el órgano internacional más importante en la materia, constituye una oportunidad inmejorable para asumir una postura conforme a la legalidad internacional y al respeto de los derechos humanos, incluido el respeto del derecho a la libre determinación que corresponde al Pueblo Saharaui.

Segundo.- Mostrar la preocupación por la violación de los Derechos Humanos en los Territorios Ocupados que se ejercen por el Gobierno de Marruecos sobre la población civil saharaui del Sáhara Occidental e instar el cese inmediato de la represión, la libertad de todos los presos políticos saharauis defensores de los DD.HH., el fin del expolio de los recursos naturales y el acceso al territorio de observadores internacionales. En este sentido es esencial la ampliación del mandato de la MINURSO para garantizar el respeto de los Derechos Humanos en el Territorio y que la ONU garantice no sólo el alto el fuego, sino que evite la vulneración de los Derechos Humanos, hasta la celebración del Referéndum. El Gobierno de España debe jugar un papel más activo como miembro del Consejo de Derechos Humanos de Ginebra.

Tercero.- Llamamiento al Gobierno de España para incrementar los proyectos de ayuda humanitaria y de cooperación, con perspectiva de género, y destinados a paliar las graves carencias de productos básicos en los campamentos de población refugiada, sobretodo en alimentación, salud, educación, vestidos calzados y servicios básicos.

Cuarto.- Solicitar del Gobierno de España el reconocimiento efectivo del Frente Polisario, como representante legítimo del Pueblo Saharaui, tal como lo considera la ONU, y facilite y otorgue a sus representantes el mismo status diplomático del que goza la Misión Diplomática Palestina en el Reino de España, con el objeto de facilitar sus iniciativas políticas y humanitarias en nuestro país orientadas a responder a las necesidades del Pueblo Saharaui.
Para todo ello le solicitamos una reunión con los miembros de este Comité, tan pronto lo permita su agenda, a fin de exponer directamente nuestras inquietudes y ofrecer nuestra total colaboración para lograr lo expuesto con anterioridad.

Finalmente, agradeciendo su atención, quisiéramos recordar las palabras de Ahmed Bujari, recientemente fallecido, representante del Frente POLISARIO ante la ONU, en la búsqueda de una solución justa y definitiva a este conflicto impuesto por la fuerza, cuando recordaba “el deseo saharaui de que España asuma las responsabilidades que le incumbieron como potencia administradora del territorio y retomar el proceso de descolonización trágicamente abandonado en 1975 para encauzarlo a su culminación natural y legal, ello tendría un profundo impacto estratégico en las relaciones de futuro” y cuando señalaba que “aquellos que crean que los saharauis van a ser víctimas del paso del tiempo, no conocen la naturaleza del desierto. Podemos morir, otros continuarán”.

Madrid,6 de julio de 2018

COMITÉ DE COORDINACIÓN DEL MOVIMIENTO DE SOLIDARIDAD CON EL PUEBLO SAHARAUI

FEDISSAH – Federación Estatal de Instituciones Solidarias con el Sahara
INTERGRUPOS PARLAMENTARIOS “Paz para el Sahara”
ASOCIACIÓN INTERNACIONAL DE JURISTAS
CEAS-Sahara

_




AQUÍ Auto de * Fernando Grande Marlaska, 2014*, relacionado con la carta anterior, reconociendo el derecho de autodeterminación de la que fuera antes una provincia española y después una colonia, pero sobre la que España tiene derechos y obligaciones que pasan por no permitir a Marruecos determinadas cosas. 

Todo este asunto, aunque parezca un poco lioso, está relacionado con Cataluña desde sus inicios: el nombramiento de Sánchez para estas misiones "americanas", entre otros asuntos.


_Edito para poner el siguiente enlace (más por las referencias que por el texto, que también):_

Como se puede ver en el pdf, es anterior a la tesis

*Recibido: septiembre de 2012.
Aceptado: noviembre de 2012.*

*Pedro SÁNCHEZ PÉREZ-CASTEJÓN: "La diplomacia comercial en el centro de la diplomacia económica española". Artículo
*


Sigo con las pistas..., más por las referencias, aunque es importante lo del texto compartido, que... (ya veremos si llegamos hasta el final)


*BOLETÍN ECONÓMICO DE ICE Nº 3031
Publicado DEL 16 AL 30 DE SEPTIEMBRE DE 2012

Versión de julio de 2012*

MUCHO ANTES DE LA TESIS Y CON TEXTOS e imágenes ÍNTEGROS


*Juan Padilla Fernández-Vega y Pedro Sánchez Pérez-Castejón: LA DIPLOMACIA ECONÓMICA DE LOS PLANES INTEGRALES DE DESARROLLO DE MERCADO*


A ver..., entonces, siendo así, conspiranoicos puros, vamos a demostrar conspiranoicamente, con _posiblemente_ por todas partes, lo que es seguro a efectos de conspiranoia y tal...; eso sí, lo llamaremos copia ilegal (_la palabra plagio me da miedo_).


HIPÓTESIS

_Posiblemente_, *existe copia ilegal a sabiendas y con intención de copiar, al menos en el libro; y, posiblemente, la tesis publicada es posterior al libro*.


TESIS

El libro contiene citas extensas de la tesis, que están entrecomilladas y/o referenciadas en la tesis, pero no están entrecomilladas ni referenciadas en el libro; luego, posiblemente, existe copia ilegal a sabiendas y con intención de copiar.


DEMOSTRACIÓN

Existen, al menos, dos opciones:

1. Que la tesis, publicada en Teseo, sea la original y sea anterior al libro.

2. Que la tesis, publicada en Teseo, no sea la original y sea posterior al libro.


De 1. se deduce que si las citas textuales de la tesis que aparecen en el libro no incluyen las referencias y comillas que aparecen en la tesis, entonces se han borrado las referencias y las comillas para la publicación en el libro, lo que significa que el libro contiene una copia ilegal a sabiendas y con intención de copiar.

De 2. se deduce que si las referencias y comillas, reflejadas en la tesis, contienen referencias y comillas no incluidas en el libro cuando es cita de la tesis inicial, entonces el libro era copia ilegal, por no citar y entrecomillar, y la tesis ha sido elaborada, al menos en esas partes, con posterioridad al libro.

Además, comparando el libro y la tesis, se encuentran diferencias significativas en cuanto a referencias y comillas.




Spoiler



_Por ejemplo, estos dos capítulos son casi idénticos salvo en las referencias, citas y entrecomillados (hay algunos en la tesis, pero ninguno en el libro). OJO, QUE EN EL LIBRO ERAN LAS CONCLUSIONES; y, por ello, conspiranoicamente hablando, sin referencias ni comillas, aunque copiaba de otros).
_
Comparar *de la tesis*

"CAPÍTULO 10.
EL FUTURO DE LA DIPLOMACIA ECONÓMICA.
IMPLICACIONES PARA LA DIPLOMACIA ECONÓMICA ESPAÑOLA."

(Que quiten esos puntos en los títulos, xdddd, que dañan la vista)


Con *el libro* 

CAPÍTULO 9
CONCLUSIONES. EL FUTURO DE LA DIPLOMACIA ECONÓMICA E IMPLICACIONES PARA LA DIPLOMACIA ECONÓMICA ESPAÑOLA"



Sabiendo que *el libro contiene citas extensas de la tesis, que están entrecomilladas y/o referenciadas en la tesis, pero no están entrecomilladas ni referenciadas en el libro*, de 1. y 2. se deduce que *se borraron las referencias y comillas para copiar en el libro o se añadieron las referencias y comillas a la tesis posterior al libro*.

Luego, _posiblemente_, *existe copia ilegal a sabiendas y con intención de copiar, al menos en el libro; y, posiblemente, la tesis publicada es posterior al libro*.

*c.q.d. *


"Como decíamos ayer..." en el libro-tesis hay más de lo que parece. Parece (v. la r.) que los medios mediáticos van sacando algo de ello. 

Entonces, ampliamos... (ejemplos, abajo).

Personalmente, puedo afirmar y afirmo:

*1. *Que hemos encontrado *en la tesis más de 320 faltas de ortografía* y casi otras tantas sintácticas, semánticas, etc. A destacar:

- Las *más de 40 *encontradas por los medios.

- Las *citas a pie de página*, etc., en vez de escribir la abreviatura de "páginas" como "pp.", *escribe 175 veces "pps."* como abreviatura de "páginas". Siendo que la abreviatura en plural de una palabra se escribe duplicando la letra inicial y que aparece la maldita pps. en casi la mitad de las páginas de las tesis, cuesta creer que sea una errata y/o que lo pase por alto un tribunal.

- Sánchez escribe *punto al final de los títulos* (como decíamos hace tiempo). Al final de título no se pone punto. Esto salta a la vista al abrir la tesis; es muy raro que lo pase por alto un tribunal.

Estas faltas, en su mayoría, no están en el libro de Sánchez y de Ocaña.


*2. *Tanto en el libro como en la tesis existen "errores" que llevan a pensar en un plagio descarado, por la coincidencia y por la falta de cita de las fuentes textuales, al menos, en el libro. 


*3. *En la tesis aparecen citas-comillas-referencias de otros autores y no aparecen citas-comillas-referencias a esos autores en esos mismos textos del libro.


*EJEMPLOS*


*1. Títulos con punto final y  pps. para abreviatura de páginas.* En la tesis.








*2. "Desarrollar de un Plan de Infraestructuras en Brasil..."*. En la tesis y en el libro.








*3. Citas-comillas-referencias de otros autores en la tesis y no en el libro*. 
_La siguiente imagen, de OK Diario, la publicaron para demostrar que era el mismo texto. Aquí la usamos para ver la presencia/ausencia de citas en el mismo texto._








Insistimos...

*Lo que es el libro está claro; lo que es la tesis, también; pero no solo eso; también está claro que han quitado las comillas y/o referencias para el libro y/o las han añadido para la tesis después del libro.*


Y esto *no* es todo, amigos.

AMPLIANDO


Y vamos con las preguntas del millón sobre la tesis, retomando el primer post de este hilo. De momento, en forma de preguntas _cuasi_ retóricas.


¿Es posible que *Pedro Sánchez*, alias *Esmeralda*, durante sus andanzas en Bosnia, estuviera fuera de plazo para hacer la tesis, siendo que, supuestamente, había hecho los cursos de doctorado en 1999-2000?


¿*Puso y quitó de su currículum en el Congreso el DEA* (Diploma de Estudios Avanzados), una de las dos opciones necesarias para que un licenciado pudiera hacer la tesis (RD 1393/2007, que le afectaba), porque no lo tenía y había mentido? 

A efectos de la tesis, ¿utilizó la opción de "suficiencia investigadora"? (ver segundo spoiler del primer post de este hilo).








_De izquierda a derecha, el exministro Carlos Westendorp, la asesora del PSC Marta Gris, Pedro Sánchez y la periodista Victoria García en la Rambla de Barcelona, imagen de archivo de "El País"._


Vamos, que estuvo en misa y repicando. Seguiremos con ello, "si eso".



ienso:


----------



## ZHU DE (17 Ene 2016)

Los bombardeos fueron un capricho americano, la ONU ni pinchó, ni cortó.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (17 Ene 2016)

Este trepa es un peligro para su país, para su partido y para todo aquel que este cerca de él.

Eso si le rescatan de todos los charcos.


----------



## generacion34 (17 Ene 2016)

Si de verdad queda algún patriota en las altas esferas españolas , espero que le paren los pies a esta sucia rata traidora suciata llamada Pedro Sánchez , el bildelberg le ha encargado dar otro paso más en la destrucción total de España
Pero que Hijo de la Gran Fruta es


----------



## Torrente Ballester (17 Ene 2016)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Los bombardeos fueron un capricho americano, la ONU ni pinchó, ni cortó.



¿Cómo que ni pinchó ni cortó?

¿Quieres decir que la ONU miente en su *web oficial*?

_Tras la declaración de independencia formulada por las autoridades de Kosovo y la entrada en vigor de una nueva constitución el 15 de junio de 2008, las responsabilidades de la UNMIK se han modificado en grado considerable y se ha cambiado su configuración [para mayores detalles, véanse los documentos S/2008/692 Documento PDF, S/2008/354 Documento PDF, S/PRST/2008/44 Documento PDF, S/2009/300 Documento PDF. La aprobación de una declaración de la Presidencia en el Consejo de Seguridad el 26 de noviembre de 2008 (S/PRST/2008/44) hizo posible que la Unión Europea (EULEX) asumiera un papel más destacado _

Y como los bombardeos de la OTAN no estaban autorizados más que por un falso acuerdo, lo mismo que la resolución 1244 de la ONU, que no firmaron ni China ni Rusia, fue una matanza ilegal (que ya es triste que las hayas legales). Así están Kosovo, Serbia, etc.

*Resolución 1244 de la ONU (1999). En pdf*

Pero vamos, que de todo esto se le puede preguntar a Solana y a su Jefe de gabinete, Pedro Sánchez, que para eso fueron los jefes de dar el visto bueno y actuar de forma ilegal en las matanzas.


Ah, que yo me entere... Entonces, ¿lo de una resolución de la ONU para intervenir en las guerras solo vale para Irak?

ienso:


----------



## ZHU DE (17 Ene 2016)

Torrente Ballester dijo:


> ¿Cómo que ni pinchó ni cortó?
> 
> ¿Quieres decir que la ONU miente en su *web oficial*?
> 
> ...



¿Donde autoriza dicha resulución el empleo de la fuerza?


----------



## Torrente Ballester (17 Ene 2016)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¿Donde autoriza dicha resulución el empleo de la fuerza?



Sobre esa Resolución solo he dicho que era un falso acuerdo.

Para entender un poco todo el proceso hay que leerse todos los documentos que he citado y algunos más. 

Te lo resumo mucho... 

*Pedro Sánchez fue, durante los bombardeos, jefe de gabinete del Alto Representante de Naciones Unidas en Bosnia durante la Guerra de Kosovo (1999)*, de acuerdo con sus jefes del PSOE y al servicio del entonces secretario general de la OTAN, *Javier Solana, que fue el que dio la orden de bombardear a los yugoslavos*. Solana tenía a Sánchez en la ONU para que la ONU no exigiera responsabilidades por la matanza; o sea, avalándola _de facto_ y dictando acto seguido una falsa resolución o resolución ilegal, que mantiene a la zona en guerras permanentes. 

Defender lo contrario me parece éticamente muy reprobable.
_
*Solana ordena el bombardeo de Serbia*

La OTAN autoriza al general estadounidense Clark a lanzar el ataque cuando lo estime oportuno

24 MAR 1999

La hora del fuego parece haber llegado de forma inevitable. *El secretario general de la OTAN, Javier Solana, ordenó anoche el ataque militar contra territorio yugoslavo*. Los primeros bombardeos con misiles, que abrirán paso a la intervención de la fuerza aérea, pueden producirse esta misma noche. Sólo una "señal muy contundente" del dictador Slobodan Milosevic impedirá ya el ataque internacional para pacificar Kosovo. Solana evacuó consultas con Bill Clinton, con Jacques Chirac, con el jefe del Gobierno español, José María Aznar, y con otros líderes.

Todos ellos le confirmaron su apoyo para lanzar un ataque aliado en caso necesario. Esa necesidad se reveló inevitable tras la segunda ronda de negociaciones mantenida ayer en Belgrado por el enviado especial estadounidense, Richard Holbrooke, quien tiró la toalla tras algo más de dos horas de conversaciones con Milosevic.Holbrooke voló anoche en dirección a Bruselas para informar de la situación al secretario general de la OTAN. Fuentes de la Alianza señalaron poco antes de la reunión que Solana había tomado ya la decisión de atacar. Esta fue anunciada poco antes de la medianoche. La orden de ataque significa que el general Wesley Clark, jefe supremo de las fuerzas aliadas en Europa, puede abrir fuego cuando le parezca que se cumplen las mejores condiciones para asegurar su éxito.

Ese mejor momento parece que podría ser esta misma noche, dada la tradición aliada ya demostrada en Irak de lanzar ataques aprovechando la oscuridad. La orden de ataque puede ser revocada por Solana en cualquier momento, aunque la OTAN se mostraba anoche pesimista y descartaba una vuelta atrás salvo en el caso de que Milosevic diera "una señal muy contundente" y acatara sin ambages el plan de paz auspiciado por la comunidad internacional en Rambouillet.

El primer ataque intentará destruir con misiles las potentes defensas antiaéreas yugoslavas. Una vez cumplida esa finalidad, la OTAN podrá bombardear otros objetivos militares utilizando la aviación. Los milimétricos preparativos de las últimas semanas intentan no sólo asegurar la victoria militar aliada, sino reducir al mínimo posible las bajas de civiles. "El ataque se realizará exclusivamente sobre objetivos militares", insiste la Alianza.

Objetivo político

El bombardeo del territorio serbio tiene ante todo un objetivo político: obligar a Slobodan Milosevic a firmar la paz y poner en marcha el plan suscrito ya por los albanokosovares en Rambouillet bajo el patrocinio de la comunidad internacional. "La fuerza es siempre el último recurso de la OTAN. Algunos nos han criticado por no haberlo utilizado antes y otros nos criticarán porque lo hacemos ahora. Pero el único fin del ataque, si llega a realizarse, es un objetivo político una vez agotados todos los canales de negociación", sostenían anoche fuentes de la Alianza Atlántica.Bombardear territorio serbio tiene como objeto no sólo forzar a Milosevic a entenderse con los kosovares, sino evitar una catástrofe humanitaria: la muerte de centenares de personas y la emigración forzosa de miles de refugiados.

Caso de producirse, el bombardeo de territorio serbio sería la segunda intervención aliada en los Balcanes, tras la efectuada en 1995 en el conflicto de Bosnia-Herzegovina._

*Y es que hay cosas para las que el PSOE sí se puso de acuerdo con Aznar: para matar*.

ienso:


----------



## ZHU DE (17 Ene 2016)

Torrente Ballester dijo:


> Sobre esa Resolución solo he dicho que era un falso acuerdo.
> 
> Para entender un poco todo el proceso hay que leerse todos los documentos que he citado y algunos más.
> 
> ...



Detalles, detalles, detalles, la agresión fué un acto de piratería. La ONU como de costumbre, se limitó a "recomendar" buenas voluntades. Pero en puridad de Ley, no hubo resolución autorizando el ataque, ergo, fué una agresión ilegal, punto pelota.


----------



## elmegaduque (17 Ene 2016)

Así que ha salido de la universidad a las moquetas directamente; es decir, un ungido para la gloria como pueda serlo el preparao.

Ése ha sido el mundo que ha visto este sujeto.


----------



## Torrente Ballester (17 Ene 2016)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Detalles, detalles, detalles, la agresión fué un acto de piratería. La ONU como de costumbre, se limitó a "recomendar" buenas voluntades. Pero en puridad de Ley, no hubo resolución autorizando el ataque, ergo, fué una agresión ilegal, punto pelota.



No, si en que fue una agresión ilegal estamos de acuerdo; espero que lo estemos en que el que ordenó la agresión-masacre-matanza fue Solana (PSOE), con la venia de Aznar (PP), y que se zanjó, por parte de la ONU, con una resolución ilegal con la Jefatura de Pedro Sánchez (PSOE), que ha arrastrado a que todavía se sigan matando.

¿Y qué hizo *Pedro Sánchez, como Jefe de gabinete del Alto Representante de Naciones Unidas en Bosnia durante la Guerra de Kosovo (1999)*, según el mismo presume?

Pues eso, participar, firmar y callar. 

Lo digo por si tuvieran en mente algo así, para España, nuestros políticos y partidos, que, a fin de cuentas, son los mismos.

ienso:

---------- Post added 17-ene-2016 at 16:02 ----------




elmegaduque dijo:


> Así que ha salido de la universidad a las moquetas directamente; es decir, un ungido para la gloria como pueda serlo el preparao.
> 
> Ése ha sido el mundo que ha visto este sujeto.



Es que la Complutense unge a diestro y siniestro a todo el que se deja.

ienso:


----------



## ZHU DE (17 Ene 2016)

Torrente Ballester dijo:


> No, si en que fue una agresión ilegal estamos de acuerdo; espero que lo estemos en que el que ordenó la agresión-masacre-matanza fue Solana (PSOE), con la venia de Aznar (PP), y que se zanjó, por parte de la ONU, con una resolución ilegal con la Jefatura de Pedro Sánchez (PSOE), que ha arrastrado a que todavía se sigan matando.
> 
> ¿Y qué hizo *Pedro Sánchez, como Jefe de gabinete del Alto Representante de Naciones Unidas en Bosnia durante la Guerra de Kosovo (1999)*, según el mismo presume?
> 
> ...



Concede usted a ese imbecil mas facultades de las que posee. El Follones tuvo la mala baba de llevarlo a cenar con una familia catalana en su programa. Eran una familia normal, algo mas ilustrada que la media. No tuvieron difucultad en hacerlo pedazos, dialécticamente, el fulano se limitó a balbucear a dura penas la propaganda de su partido, entre las sonrisas sardónicas de los catalanes.


----------



## Antonio Rivallo_borrado (17 Ene 2016)

Escuche eso que había estado en la antigua Yugoslavia... cuando alguien tan joven esta en un sitio tan relevante no está por su valía... se ha saltado varias etapas en el escalón social, ha sido puesto a dedo? Otro correveidile de presidente?, pues así nos va.


----------



## Torrente Ballester (17 Ene 2016)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Concede usted a ese imbecil mas facultades de las que posee. El Follones tuvo la mala baba de llevarlo a cenar con una familia catalana en su programa. Eran una familia normal, algo mas ilustrada que la media. No tuvieron difucultad en hacerlo pedazos, dialécticamente, el fulano se limitó a balbucear a dura penas la propaganda de su partido, entre las sonrisas sardónicas de los catalanes.



Y, sin embargo, ahí está, a punto de dar el último empujón a España para que caiga por el precipicio, junto al que se encuentra.




Antonio Rivallo dijo:


> Escuche eso que había estado en la antigua Yugoslavia... cuando alguien tan joven esta en un sitio tan relevante no está por su valía... se ha saltado varias etapas en el escalón social, ha sido puesto a dedo? Otro correveidile de presidente?, pues así nos va.



Esa es la cuestión. Y sus consecuencias..., que parece que no encaja que semejante ejemplar esté en donde está (ni en donde estuvo), y que ni siquiera se grite a los cuatro vientos su historial (ni el de su abuelo que habéis puesto más arriba). Cierto que los del PP son gilipollas y no van a airearlo, pero ¿y los otros?, pues tampoco. Por cojones, tiene que haber "gato encerrado".

A mí solo se me ocurre que Pedro Sánchez esté puesto/impuesto por los mismos que le pusieron de correveidile entonces en los bombardeos de Yusgolavia.

ienso:


----------



## Goldman Sucks (17 Ene 2016)

Yo diría que Pedro Sánchez es el número 11 y no el 4.


----------



## Hobbesiano (17 Ene 2016)

Lástima que el borracho de Yeltsin estuviera al mando de Rusia cuando Yugoslavia cayó, Putin no lo hubiera tolerado jamás antes hubiera montado la tercera guerra mundial.

Que ese miserable trabajara para la ONU cuando ese crimen no hace más que mostrarnos la catadura de ese personaje.

No olvidemos que Solana fue el que comenzó ese aquelarre en contra de un Estado que representaba una alternativa al capitalismo global en una época en que Moscú estaba postrada.

Los serbios fueron demasiado buenos, visto el trato que recibieron tendrían que haber sido más despiadados contra todos los pueblos que traicionaron a Yugoslavia y convirtieron los Balcanes en un imnundo estercolero islamico y de mafias.


----------



## Torrente Ballester (25 Mar 2016)

Bueno, pues nuestro personaje, como está a la moda, tiene la cara dura de tuitear a primera de hoy esto sobre la condena a su colega socialista Karadzic...


*Pedro Sánchez Cuenta verificada
‏@sanchezcastejon*

*Se ha hecho justicia, pero será difícil aliviar el dolor de los familiares de las víctimas de Srebrenica. #Karadzic.* 



*El expresidente Karadžic, condenado por el genocidio de Srebrenica y por crímenes contra la humanidad*

El Tribunal Penal Internacional para la antigua Yugoslavia sentencia a Radovan Karadžic a 40 años de cárcel por genocidio y crímenes de guerra y contra la humanidad

ELDIARIO.ES/EFE

24/03/2016 

...

¡Qué cojones tiene el tío, habiendo sido el mismo Pedro Sánchez el *Jefe de gabinete del que daba las órdenes de bombardeo y presumiendo de ello en su biografía actual*!

Bueno, como venimos diciendo: él sería un enchufado, claro, pero eso no le quita responsibilidad en su participación, y Su Amo parece ser un Gran Amo.

Y la mayoría de la gente ni se inmuta. Dios, qué mundo de gilipollas!

ienso:


----------



## Saluter (25 Mar 2016)

Ahora, me pregunto yo ¿de quien será hijo este tío o quien es su padrino? porque ¿como se puede ser jefe de gabinete del Alto Representante de Naciones Unidas en Bosnia durante Kosovo con 27 años??


----------



## maria urizar (25 Mar 2016)

Este video ayuda a entender como esta funcionando el poder; *NO tiene desperdicio*: 
Permite jntar muchas piezas del puzzle que las diferentes noticias nos proporcionan: gobiernos psicopatas, titeres de la OTAN; terrorismo fabricado, iniciaciones que embrutecen....

Entrevista con la esposa del coronel Griggs: "Kissinger es homosexual y violador" - YouTube



---------- Post added 25-mar-2016 at 10:36 ----------

*La transcripción en ingles en:*

Kay Grigg interview 1/4 transcript - 12160


Kay Grigg, es ex-esposa de un alto mando del ejercito de USA


*Traduzco dos parrafos pertinentes con los ataques "terroristas"; la pregunta sería: Actualmente ¿Quienes son los terroristas?: quienes los entrenan? permiten que actuen?...*

KG: Foreign Intelligence Surveillance Act. It’s a justice department secret court that American citizens are not aware of. There have been a couple of articles on it. It's a small group of men and I think there's a woman on it. I believe there's seven justices and in reality the in the article that I read, which was given to me by Mike Fuller, and I know he would not mind using his name, he's at the government assassin, he was a, er, like my husband, a government assassin, who, er, did…



KG: Ley de vigilancia de inteligencia extranjera. Es un tribunal secreto del Departamento justicia del cuál los ciudadanos estadounidenses no son conscientes de. Ha habido un par de artículos sobre él. Son un pequeño grupo de hombres y creo que hay una mujer en él. Creo que hay siete jueces y en realidad en el artículo que leí, que me fue dado por Mike Fuller, y sé que a él no le importaría usar su nombre, el es un asesino de gobierno, fue un, er, como mi marido, *un asesino del gobierno*, que, er,...

...


KG: General Jim Joy and General Carl Stiner [General Carl Wade Stiner] are, they are evil men. And they are in this diary meeting with my husband almost every day in Beirut. They trained the Men in Black who killed those people in Waco. It was General Joy and General Steiner [General Felix Martin Julius Steiner?]. Steiner's army. Dirty tricks. Special Operations. And this is what my husband does for a living, is train mercenaries, young boys, from countries like Romania, Cuba, er, I mean, Dominican Republic, Haiti, all these countries. They’re training them to be murderers and taxpayers' dollars are paying for this.

KG: General Jim Joy y General Carl Stiner General Carl Wade Stiner son, que son los hombres malvados. Y en este encuentro diario con mi esposo casi todos los días en Beirut. Entrenaron a los Hombres de Negro que mataron a esos hombres en Waco. El General Joy y el General Steiner General Felix Martin Julius Steiner?. Ejército de Steiners. Trucos sucios. Operaciones especiales. Y esto es lo que hace mi esposo para vivir, *entrenar mercenarios*, muchachos jóvenes, de países como Rumania, Cuba, er, es decir, República Dominicana, Haití, todos estos países. Está capacitando para ser asesinos y los contribuyentes están pagando con sus dolares por esto.

The taxpayers are paying young men, who are not citizens of the United States, to kill innocent people, women and children. They get on a flight from Norfolk and Oceania, they fly to Stuttgart, and I was told this, this is what they do. Then they go by a special helicopter to countries like Turkey, like part of Iraq, to Algeria, to parts of Africa and they do wet ops, you know, murder five, ten, twenty people and then they blame it on the Arabs or they blame it on somebody else but its actually NATO rouge assassins. Because they are men from Australia, South Africa, Britain, that I’ve been able to determine, and a lot of these other little countries that are sort of wanting to get into NATO, who, they have little boys that they pick out and they call them ‘special’. They use the word special meaning, elite, irregular, in order to entice these boys because they dont have much ego.

Los contribuyentes están pagando a hombres jóvenes, que no son ciudadanos de los Estados Unidos, para matar niños, mujeres y personas inocentes. Llegan en un vuelo de Norfolk y de Oceanía, que vuelan a Stuttgart y esto es lo que hacen. Luego van en un helicóptero especial a países como Turquía, como parte de Iraq, en Argelia, a partes de África y , *asesinan cinco, diez, veinte personas y luego la culpa es de los árabes o la culpa es de alguien pero realmente son asesinos encubiertos de la OTAN *. Porque son hombres de Australia, Sudáfrica, Gran Bretaña, que he podido determinar, y muchos de estos países pequeños que quieren entrar en la OTAN, que tienen chicos donde escoger y las llaman 'especiales'. *Utilizan al palabra con un significado especial, elite, irregular con el fin de atraer a estos chicos porque no tienen mucho ego.*


----------



## hunter_pro (25 Mar 2016)

¿Y a quién le importan los bombardeos de la OTAN? Total, se los tragaron los malvados asesinos serbios...

Sobre los efectivos españoles, bastante mediocres como de costumbre:

"Anteriormente, entre marzo y junio de 1999, el Ejército del Aire había participado en la operación Allied Force, la campaña aérea de la OTAN sobre Kosovo y Serbia para forzar al régimen de Belgrado a suscribir un acuerdo de paz. Veintinueve aviones de combate F-18 y ocho KC-130 Hércules cisternas del destacamento Ícaro, desde la base aérea de Aviano (Italia), realizaron más de 1.100 horas de vuelo y alrededor de 300 salidas en misiones de ataque al suelo, defensa aérea y reabastecimiento en vuelo."


----------



## Miembro eliminado 2827 (25 Mar 2016)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Los bombardeos fueron un capricho americano, la ONU ni pinchó, ni cortó.



Mire usted, los bombaredeos fueron la guinda de un pastel que se estuvo cocinando varios años, un pastel en el que día tras día, nos desayunabamos con imágenes de Bosnios y Croatas brutalmente asesinados por los Serbios, se creó en toda Europa, y yo diría que en todo el mundo no eslavo , un sentimiento de odio atroz hacia los serbios a los que considerabamos los herederos directos de Hitler. 

* La izquierda progre en España clamaba por una intervención militar en Yugoslavia que detuviera a los sanguinarios , racistas, genocidas serbios. *
( la misma que Pdr Snchz pretende liderar y que hoy grita welcome refugees ) 

Lo que hacían los Croatas ó los Bosnios con los serbios en cuanto tenían oportunidad , eso solo lo hemos sabido , muchos años después, aquellos que nos hemos interesado por el tema y nos hemos tomado la molestia de leer e investigar un poco sobre el asunto .

---------- Post added 25-mar-2016 at 13:24 ----------




Antonio Rivallo dijo:


> Escuche eso que había estado en la antigua Yugoslavia... cuando alguien tan joven esta en un sitio tan relevante no está por su valía... se ha saltado varias etapas en el escalón social, ha sido puesto a dedo? Otro correveidile de presidente?, pues así nos va.



El tío tiene un CV acojonante, además de lo de yugoslavia, estuvo en el Banco Mundial y como consejero en Bankia, asesor del Europarlamento, además de ser concejal , diputado ... y doctor en economía por una universidad privada de derechas ( Camilo José Cela ) ... 

Luego lo ves hablar y es mas lerdo que el que asó la manteca , es espeso, inculto, ignorante, mal orador, peor argumentador ... lamentable . Pero la CASTA es así. 
Mira a Rajoy Brey , el registrador de la propiedad mas joven de España y tiene un CI para recibir "paguita" .


----------



## MisterWhite (25 Mar 2016)

Con 26-27 años, *JEFE DE GABINETE DEL ALTO REPRESENTANTE DE LAS NACIONES UNIDAS PARA BOSNIA. *

Es decir, un puesto de paniaguado premium rimbombante por el que cobraria cojon y medio. Si esque los que no nos apuntamos a un partido somos gilipollas.


----------



## punzon (25 Mar 2016)




----------



## Torrente Ballester (26 Mar 2016)

Pues ya que vamos de la evolución y de fotos del individuo, una de Sánchez del 11 de junio de 2014

*Alberto Sotillos y Pedro Sánchez anuncian sus candidaturas para liderar el PSOE
*







ienso:


----------



## maria urizar (26 Mar 2016)

La Fuerza Aérea de la OTAN bombardeó la República Federal de Yugoslavia entre el 24 de marzo y el 8 de junio de 1999. Todavía se desconoce el balance preciso de aquella operación. *Las autoridades serbias sitúan el número de víctimas entre 1.200 y 2.500, incluso 89 niños. 12.500 personas resultaron heridas. Los bombardeos destruyeron 148 viviendas, 62 puentes, dañaron 300 escuelas, hospitales y edificios administrativos y 176 monumentos culturales.*

*La Alianza comenzó la operación militar sin autorización del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU* argumentando depuraciones étnicas efectuadas por autoridades yugoslavas en Kosovo.


Lea más en Serbia rinde homenaje a víctimas de bombardeos de la OTAN de 1999


----------



## Torrente Ballester (26 Mar 2016)

maria urizar dijo:


> La Fuerza Aérea de la OTAN bombardeó la República Federal de Yugoslavia entre el 24 de marzo y el 8 de junio de 1999. Todavía se desconoce el balance preciso de aquella operación. *Las autoridades serbias sitúan el número de víctimas entre 1.200 y 2.500, incluso 89 niños. 12.500 personas resultaron heridas. Los bombardeos destruyeron 148 viviendas, 62 puentes, dañaron 300 escuelas, hospitales y edificios administrativos y 176 monumentos culturales.*
> 
> *La Alianza comenzó la operación militar sin autorización del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU* argumentando depuraciones étnicas efectuadas por autoridades yugoslavas en Kosovo.
> 
> ...



Pues únelo a esto, por aclarar y para comprender cómo un individuo como Sánchez está en donde está, y cómo Irak dio lo que dio con el NO A LA GUERRA (con final 11-M incluido) y de Kosovo nadie dijo ni dice nada. 

Como hemos visto y sabemos, *los bombardeos de la OTAN en Kosovo no tenían la aprobación de ONU* porque se opusieron Rusia y China. Fueron unos *bombardeos ilegales*, de los que destacamos:

- Por parte de la *OTAN*, fue *Javier Solana (PSOE)* el que dio la orden de bombardear en Kosovo (1999).

- Por parte de la *ONU*, *Pedro Sánchez (PSOE)** era el jefe de gabinete del Alto Representante de Naciones Unidas en Bosnia* durante la Guerra de Kosovo (1999).

- Por parte de la *ONU*, el *Alto Representante Internacional para Bosnia y Herzegovina durante la Guerra de Kosovo* (para el proceso sufrido por Yugoslavia) era el *exministro español Carlos Westendorp Cabeza (PSOE)*, íntimo de Felipe González y de Javier Solana, entre otros...

Así se comprenden aquellos bombardeos, aquellas masacres y aquellas ilegalidades consentidas por ser del PSOE español las "cabezas" de la ONU y de la OTAN.

Y de aquellos polvos... esta situación con el candidato a presidente del gobierno, Sánchez.

p.s. Copio este post en el de inicio de este hilo.


ienso:


----------



## AzulyBlanco (27 Mar 2016)

Menudo enchufe, cuantos años tenía en aquel momento 25?


----------



## Tocqueville (27 Mar 2016)

Torrente Ballester dijo:


> Pues únelo a esto, por aclarar y para comprender cómo un individuo como Sánchez está en donde está, y cómo Irak dio lo que dio con el NO A LA GUERRA (con final 11-M incluido) y de Kosovo nadie dijo ni dice nada.
> 
> Como hemos visto y sabemos, *los bombardeos de la OTAN en Kosovo no tenían la aprobación de ONU* porque se opusieron Rusia y China. Fueron unos *bombardeos ilegales*, de los que destacamos:
> 
> ...



En aquella época, ¿dónde estaban los del "No a la Guerra"?


----------



## kikepm (27 Mar 2016)

Joder joder, con 27 años jefe de gabinete, un subnormal que a esa edad no sabía hacer la O con un canuto.

Y QUE NINGUNO DE ESTOS HIJOS DE PERRA PAGARÁ NUNCA POR TODO ESTO...

---------- Post added 27-mar-2016 at 00:38 ----------




Tocqueville dijo:


> En aquella época, ¿dónde estaban los del "No a la Guerra"?



Del lado de los hijos de perra que aún hoy justifican estos bombardeos y la guerra de Irak.

Banda de hijos de puta, miserables de tres al cuarto.


----------



## Tocqueville (27 Mar 2016)

kikepm dijo:


> Joder joder, con 27 años jefe de gabinete, un subnormal que a esa edad no sabía hacer la O con un canuto.
> 
> Y QUE NINGUNO DE ESTOS HIJOS DE PERRA PAGARÁ NUNCA POR TODO ESTO...
> 
> ...



Las justifican cuando las hacen "los suyos". De ZP en 2010 con Libia no dijeron nada. 

Son lo que son; es su naturaleza, y he aprendido que no ganamos nada definiendoles como lo que son, sino creando una alternativa que les eche de todas partes.


----------



## xyv1 (27 Mar 2016)

con esa trayectoria tan peculiar que el mismo relata, lo unico que demuestra es que es un trepa profesional, con estómago como para hundir los hocicos en los pozos mas infectos, con tal de medrar sin medida.


----------



## Archimanguina (27 Mar 2016)

si es el candidato del novus ordo seclorum, gobernará los despojos de españa aunque sólo le hayan votado 4 millones de borreguillos


----------



## Hermericus (27 Mar 2016)

O sea, que ZP2 es un lacayo del NWO.

Nada nuevo bajo el sol.


----------



## maria urizar (27 Mar 2016)

The History of

La historia de la "Guerra humanitaria": reinado del Terror de la OTAN en Kosovo, la destrucción de Yugoslavia


----------



## terraenxebre (27 Mar 2016)

Entonces.....me asalta una duda, a los presidentes los van fabricando


----------



## Hermericus (27 Mar 2016)

terraenxebre dijo:


> Entonces.....me asalta una duda, a los presidentes los van fabricando



En el caso de la PSOE no te quepa duda.

Besar el anillo y el culo.


----------



## Don Luriio (27 Mar 2016)

Toda esta mierda me recuerda a "the manchurian candidate", solo que a Sánchez no ha hecho falta lavarle el cerebro, ya veniene así de nacimiento.


----------



## maria urizar (27 Mar 2016)

*El PPSOE:

Aznar 
*






*Los 3 que iniciaron una matanza con la mentira de las armas de destruccion masiva*

A Blair ya le han declarado criminal de guerra. Declaración que podria extenderse a todos los demas.

GonzaleX presuntamente monto los GAL;.....


----------



## D.Enrique Cerseatu Costa (27 Mar 2016)

maria urizar dijo:


> *El PPSOE:
> 
> Aznar
> *
> ...



No desvíe usted la atención, abra un hilo nuevo con la mierda del PP.
Aquí nos estamos enterando de la mierda del mierda del líder de la PSOE, el cual cuando joven autorizaba bombardeos ilegales sobre la población civil en la extinta Yugoslavia, con la venia de Javier Solana.


----------



## Hasta_los_huevos_ (27 Mar 2016)

Y que la planta de tumores en los hospitales esten llenas de jovenes y buenas personas.... estos hijos de putas que solo viven para hacer el daño a los demas por dinero no merecen vivir ni un minuto mas.


----------



## Torrente Ballester (28 Mar 2016)

*AMPLIANDO
*


Para comprender mejor la historia de *cómo llegó Pedro Sánchez a ser el jefe de gabinete del Alto Representante Internacional para Bosnia y Herzegovina durante la Guerra de Kosovo* (para el proceso sufrido por Yugoslavia), que era el exministro español Carlos Westendorp Cabeza (PSOE), veamos un poco de sus antecedentes. 

Cuando el actual candidato a presidente del gobierno se afilió al PSOE, *el padre de Pedro Sánchez, Pedro Sánchez padre, era del PSOE*; *Carmen Alborch* (entonces ministra de Cultura del PSOE de González) le había nombrado gerente del Instituto Nacional de las Artes Escénicas y de la Música (Inaem, los de “La Ceja”). De esta relación, vendría la venganza sobre Rita Barberá que ganó la alcaldía de Valencia frente a Carmen Alborch que se la disputaba en 2007 (pero esta es otra historia). 

Por recomendación de estas amistades de los padres (todas ellas, altos cargos del PSOE), al terminar los estudios, *Pedro Sánchez estuvo en Nueva York, en donde trabajó en una consultora* (de cuyo nombre nadie quiere acordarse; “ya hablaremos, si eso”). Allí “se dice” que conoció al exministro de Exteriores, *Carlos Westendorp (PSOE)*, amigo de Carmen Alborch y de Felipe González, entonces embajador español ante la ONU; pero lo cierto es que *Carlos Westendorp era muy amigo de los padres de Pedro Sánchez*. Cuando Westendorp fue nombrado Alto Representante de la ONU en Bosnia, nombró a *Pedro Sánchez Jefe de su gabinete y a su amiga Victoria García (corresponsal de La Ser), jefa de prensa de la ONU en Bosnia*. 

Mientras tanto, *Solana (PSOE) daba la orden de bombardear*, sin autorización de* la ONU*, que, a pesar de la oposición de Rusia y China, miró hacia otro lado con la connivencia del Jefe de gabinete, Pedro Sánchez, y "la narración" de la Ser. 

*Y así se entiende cómo se produjo la matanza y cómo se nos contó a España y al mundo entero por parte de la ONU*.

Más tarde, *Pedro Sánchez pidió a Carlos Westendorp que le firmase una carta de presentación para que le dieran algún trabajo como profesor en la universidad Camilo José Cela*. Westendorp escribió la carta de recomendación y así fue como ¡por enchufe puro y duro y bajo presión! Pedro Sánchez consiguió un trabajo a tiempo parcial (10 horas semanales) en la universidad Camilo José Cela.

Recientemente, Sánchez apoyó a Trinidad Jiménez para la alcaldía de Madrid, la que perdió frente a Tomás Gómez (la venganza sería terrible).

Del trabajo de Sánchez como asistente de la eurodiputada socialista Bárbara Dührkop, y los chanchullo y problemas de los Presupuestos, de sus acciones en Marruecos y de otras historias quizá hablemos en otro momento.

FUENTES de esta información (aunque está reelaborada): varias, a destacar *esta*

ienso:


----------



## punzon (28 Mar 2016)




----------



## kikepm (31 Mar 2016)

ARRIBA

Que todo el mundo sepa la clase de gentuza olgárquica y despreciable que hay en el PSOE.


----------



## Torrente Ballester (1 Abr 2016)

*MÁS AMPLIACIÓN*

*CV DE PEDRO SÁNCHEZ PÉREZ CASTEJÓN EN LA OFICINA DE EMPLEO*



Spoiler



Datos personales

Pedro Sánchez Pérez-Castejón

Fecha y lugar de nacimiento: 29/02/1972 (Madrid)

Domicilio: Pozuelo de Alarcón (Madrid)

Estado civil: Casado y con dos hijas

Cuenta de Twitter: @sanchezcastejon

Experiencia profesional

Secretario General del PSOE y candidato a la Presidencia del Gobierno (desde 2014)

Diputado del PSOE por Madrid (desde 2013)

Profesor de Estructura Económica e Historia del Pensamiento Económico (desde 2008)

Diputado del PSOE por Madrid (2009-2011)

*Consejero de la Empresa Municipal de la Vivienda Y Suelo de Madrid (2008-2009)

Consejero de la Empresa Municipal de Promoción de Madrid (2007-2008)

Consejero de la Asamblea General de Caja Madrid (2004-2009)
*
Concejal del PSOE en el Ayuntamiento de Madrid (2004-2009)

Asesor de Economía de la CEF del PSOE (2000-2004)

Director de Relaciones Internacionales en la OCU (2000)

Jefe de Gabinete del Alto Representante de Naciones Unidas en Bosnia durante la Guerra de Kosovo (1999)

Asesor en el Parlamento Europeo (1998)

Formación

Doctor en Economía y Empresa por la Universidad Camilo José Cela (2012)

Máster en Liderazgo Público por el IESE (2004-2005)

Máster en Integración Económica y Monetaria Europea por el Instituto Universitario Ortega y Gasset (2001-2002)

Máster en Política Económica de la Unión Europea por la Universidad Libre de Bruselas (1997-1998)

Licenciado en Ciencias Económicas y Empresariales por la Universidad Complutense de Madrid (1995)

Bachillerato en el Instituto Ramiro de Maeztu (hasta 1989)

Publicaciones

“La nueva diplomacia económica europea” (2013)

Idiomas

Castellano, inglés y francés

Otros datos de interés:

Afiliado al PSOE (desde 1993)

Patrono de la Fundación Estudiantes

Jugador de baloncesto del club Estudiantes (hasta 1993)

Aficiones

Baloncesto, fútbol (seguidor del Atlético de Madrid), tecnología, música… y aparecer en los medios de comunicación




*CV (reducido) DE PEDRO SÁNCHEZ PÉREZ CASTEJÓN EN LINKEDIN*



Spoiler



Experiencia
SG
Secretario General del PSOE/ Secretary General PSOE
julio de 2014 – actualidad (1 año 10 meses)
*Colaborador ocasional- Intermittent international expert for the NDI
National Democratic Institute (NDI)*
septiembre de 2009 – actualidad (6 años 8 meses)
He participado como observador en las misiones electorales del NDI en Jordania (2013) y Marruecos (2011), y como *facilitador en seminarios sobre liderazgo, elecciones, fortalecimiento de organizaciones políticas y trabajo parlamentario (Marruecos)*.
I have taken part in NDI Electoral Missions in Morocco (2011) and Jordan (2013), as well as facilitator in workshops on several issues such as public leadership, political party strengthening and parliamentary work (Morocco).
Diputado/ Member of the Parliament
Congreso de los Diputados/ Spanish Parliament
2009 – actualidad (7 años)
Presidente del Grupo Parlamentario Socialista. Previamente, fui portavoz en la Comisión de Cambio Climático y miembro de la Comisión de Economía del Congreso. También, fui miembro de las comisiones de Exteriores, Unión Europea y Administraciones Públicas. 
President of the Socialist Group of Parliament. Previously, spokesperson for the Climate Change Committee and member of the Economic Committee of Parliament, member of the Foreign Affairs, European Union and Public Administration Committees of Congress.
Profesor de Economia
UNIVERSIDAD CAMILO JOSE CELA
2008 – actualidad (8 años)
Soy profesor de Estructura Económica y de Historia del Pensamiento Economico en la Facultad de Ciencias Juridicas y Empresariales de la UCJC, Madrid. Soy profesor del módulo de liderazgo en el EAE Business School de Madrid. 
Professor Economics at the UCJC and part-time lecturer on Leadership at the EAE Business School, Madrid.
Idiomas
Español
Competencia bilingüe o nativa
Inglés
Francés
Reconocimientos y premios
Diputado
Asociacion de periodistas parlamentarios
diciembre de 2010
En 2010 tuve el honor de ser elegido diputado revelación del Congreso de los Diputados.
Acknowledged as 2010 newcomer representative by the Spanish Parliamentary Journalists' Association.
Educación
Université libre de Bruxelles
Université libre de Bruxelles
Master en Economía y Política de la UE/ Master EU Economics & Politics
1997 – 1998
RCU Maria Cristina, Centro adscrito a la Universidad Complutense
Licenciado Economía y Empresas- Grade in Business Administration
1990 – 1995
Instituto Ortega y Gasset- UCM
DEA Master en Integración Monetaria UE
Universidad Camilo José Cela
Universidad Camilo José Cela
Doctor en Economia y Empresas/ PhD Economics, Economia/ Economics
Actividades y grupos: Doctor desde noviembre de 2012, título tesis: "Innovaciones de la diplomacia económica española". En octubre de 2013 se publicará en forma de manual bajo el título: "La diplomacia económica española" (Delta Publicaciones). PhD Economics (November 2012). Thesis:"The Spanish Economic Diplomacy", forthcoming book release Delta Publicaciones, October 2013.
Intereses
liderazgoPublic LeadershipEconomic diplomacyelections & political partiesparliamentdiplomacia económicateaching.trabajo parlamentarioEuropean Unioneconomía política internacionalPolítica y Relaciones internacionalescambio climáticoUnión Europeadocencia. Global Politicselecciones y partidos políticosclimate chang eIPE



A destacar, entre otros que seguiremos ampliando (o no?), que Don Pedro Sánchez Pérez Castejón fue *Consejero de la EMPRESA MUNICIPAL DE LA VIVIENDA Y SUELO DE MADRID* SA durante la época dorada de *la Gürtel, Azka, Traseras de Gran Vía (la Ser), desahucios para algo, etc.*, cesando cuando el juez "metió mano a la Gurtel" (en noviembre de 2009), *según el Boletín Oficial del registro mercantil*.


*O según Empresia, refiriendo el registro mercantil*

_477807 - EMPRESA MUNICIPAL DE LA VIVIENDA Y SUELO DE MADRID SA.
Ceses/Dimisiones. Consejero: SANCHEZ PEREZ CASTEJON PEDRO. Nombramientos. Consejero: VICENTE VIONDI DANIEL.
Datos registrales. T 18831 , F 188, S 8, H M 59800, I/A 96 ( 2.11.09)_.

No menos destacados son sus trabajos de *CONSEGUIDOR* ("facilitador") y otros, de los que hablaremos (o no?), entre ellos, por ejemplo, los destacados en spoiler, como:

_*Colaborador ocasional- Intermittent international expert for the NDI
National Democratic Institute (NDI)*
septiembre de 2009 – actualidad (6 años 8 meses)

He participado como observador en las misiones electorales del NDI en Jordania (2013) y Marruecos (2011), y como *facilitador en seminarios sobre liderazgo, elecciones, fortalecimiento de organizaciones políticas y trabajo parlamentario (Marruecos)*_

Especial atención merecen los años 2004 a 2009; tiempo habrá para ello (o no), pero mirando lo que llevamos puesto ya se puede entrever...

ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (19 Abr 2016)

*Otras cosas avaladas, consentidas y/o silenciadas por Pedro Sánchez
*

*PAPELES DE PANAMÁ. La Junta de Andalucía habría desviado a paraísos fiscales 21 millones de euros de las ayudas para crear empleo*

_... supuestas irregularidades detectadas en *el Plan Bahía Competitiva y su relación con los llamados papeles de Panamá*. Se habrían perdido más de 21 millones para creación de empleo._




Spoiler



*La Junta pudo desviar ayudas para crear empleo en la provincia a paraísos fiscales*

El PP pide explicaciones a la presidenta Susana Díaz y a la líder provincial Irene García ante las supuestas irregularidades detectadas en el Plan Bahía Competitiva y su relación con los llamados papeles de Panamá. Se habrían perdido más de 21 millones para creación de empleo.







_La Junta creó en 2007 el Plan Bahía Competitiva, financiado con fondos del Ministerio de Industria, en respuesta al cierre de la factoría Delphi_.



La diputada autonómica del PP Teresa Ruiz Sillero ha pedido "explicaciones" a la presidenta de la Junta, Susana Díaz, y a la secretaria general del PSOE de Cádiz, Irene García, ante el supuesto desvío a "paraísos fiscales" de subvenciones destinadas a la reindustrialización y encuadradas en el Plan Bahía Competitiva. En rueda de prensa en Cádiz, Teresa Ruiz Sillero ha señalado el papel del socialista Juan Manuel Bouza, otrora delegado provincial de la Consejería de Empleo en Cádiz y quien recientemente comparecía ante la comisión de investigación por los cursos de formación, dado que su etapa en dicho cargo coincidiría con las "irregularidades" detectadas en la gestión del Plan Bahía Competitiva, investigado desde 2011 por un presunto fraude en las subvenciones a la reindustrialización inyectadas en la zona entre entre 2009 y 2010.

Señalando el "entramado financiero" detectado por la investigación en lo referente a los métodos presuntamente usados para desviar el dinero de tales subvenciones, Ruiz Sillero ha señalado las publicaciones que señalan que las partidas de las subvenciones habrían recaído en "paraísos fiscales", concretamente Panamá, Seychelles, Islas Vírgenes y Luxemburgo, pasando por "sociedades opacas" a través del bufete Mossack-Fonseca, el mismo que se ha visto envuelto en el escándalo mundial de los llamados papeles de Panamá. "Pedimos explicaciones a la presidenta de la Junta, Susana Díaz, y a la secretaria general del PSOE de Cádiz, Irene García, de lo que está ocurriendo y lo que ocurrió en el Plan Bahía Competitiva. No pueden seguir guardando silencio en esta trama de fondos de empleo ligada siempre a la Agencia IDEA. Curiosamente la gerente en Cádiz en IDEA era por entonces Rosa Mellado y sigue estando al frente", concluye Teresa Ruiz Sillero. A su juicio, la socialista Susana Díaz "sigue viviendo en el país de las maravillas", mientras continúa "la pérdida de fondos públicos, perjudicando a los desempleados andaluces".

En esta línea, el secretario provincial del PP y parlamentario andaluz, Antonio Saldaña, ha afirmado que "éste es el resultado de la nefasta gestión socialista", lamentando el "descontrol de los gobiernos del PSOE en el Ministerio, la Junta y Diputación que ha derivado en la pérdida de más de 21 millones de euros que tenían que venir a la provincia para la creación de empleo y que, según la Policía, su recuperación es improbable".




*PAPELES DE PANAMÁ. La Junta de Andalucía habría desviado a paraísos fiscales 21 millones de euros de las ayudas para crear empleo*


ienso:


----------



## Antonio Rivallo_borrado (19 Abr 2016)

España es una gran cloaca; aquí tiene mando en plaza cualquier grupo de interés a través de la infiltración del tejido societario en la vida económica, política y cultural del país... el pedro sanchez este es un político de una mediocridad supina... en el debate del cual ponéis imagines el tipo estaba más preocupado de hacer mudras con las manos que de demostrar a la ciudadanía española que podía confiar en el... sencillamente repugnante.

Parecidos a los mudras que hacía el ínclito Cristóbal Soria al explicar sus cuantas en sus paraísos fiscales...

Es todo repugnante lo miréis por donde lo miréis... y toda esta escoria de sectas y religiones, servicios de inteligencia y ejército no contentas con haber destruido la democracia occidental ahora pasan a emplear sus métodos de control en las universidades públicas... son escoria, sencillamente.

Nauseabundo este ejercicio de liberticidio sistematico... así es como se construye una teocracia... q es lo que están haciendo todos estos.

---------- Post added 19-abr-2016 at 18:25 ----------

Bosnia es el punto de inicio de varios de estos niños pijos que han medrado favorecidos por su parentesco... y en algún punto han comulga do y contraído nupcias con guerras, dictadas, corrupción. 

Es repugnante todo.


----------



## Torrente Ballester (3 May 2016)

Lo subo para que los interesados lo tengan a mano. Después, cuando tenga tiempo amplío, si me parece...

ienso:


----------



## JoseII (3 May 2016)

27 añito stenía cuando era asesor de no se que, Jefe de Gabinete del Alto Representante de Naciones Unidas en Bosnia durante la Guerra de Kosovo (1999)...¿como lo hizo?
Ojo y con 26 en el parlamento europeo.....,cuantos el secreto Pedro,....,


----------



## Torrente Ballester (7 May 2016)

JoseII dijo:


> 27 añito stenía cuando era asesor de no se que, Jefe de Gabinete del Alto Representante de Naciones Unidas en Bosnia durante la Guerra de Kosovo (1999)...¿como lo hizo?
> Ojo y con 26 en el parlamento europeo.....,cuantos el secreto Pedro,....,



*El secreto *está un poco contado en este hilo: *papá y mamá más sus contactos PSOE e IS* (Internacional Socialista); destacaría, entre otros el post que autocito...


*AMPLIANDO
*


Para comprender mejor la historia de *cómo llegó Pedro Sánchez a ser el jefe de gabinete del Alto Representante Internacional para Bosnia y Herzegovina durante la Guerra de Kosovo* (para el proceso sufrido por Yugoslavia), que era el exministro español Carlos Westendorp Cabeza (PSOE), veamos un poco de sus antecedentes. 

Cuando el actual candidato a presidente del gobierno se afilió al PSOE, *el padre de Pedro Sánchez, Pedro Sánchez padre, era del PSOE*; *Carmen Alborch* (entonces ministra de Cultura del PSOE de González) le había nombrado gerente del Instituto Nacional de las Artes Escénicas y de la Música (Inaem, los de “La Ceja”). De esta relación, vendría la venganza sobre Rita Barberá que ganó la alcaldía de Valencia frente a Carmen Alborch que se la disputaba en 2007 (pero esta es otra historia). 

Por recomendación de estas amistades de los padres (todas ellas, altos cargos del PSOE), al terminar los estudios, *Pedro Sánchez estuvo en Nueva York, en donde trabajó en una consultora* (de cuyo nombre nadie quiere acordarse; “ya hablaremos, si eso”). Allí “se dice” que conoció al exministro de Exteriores, *Carlos Westendorp (PSOE)*, amigo de Carmen Alborch y de Felipe González, entonces embajador español ante la ONU; pero lo cierto es que *Carlos Westendorp era muy amigo de los padres de Pedro Sánchez*. Cuando Westendorp fue nombrado Alto Representante de la ONU en Bosnia, nombró a *Pedro Sánchez Jefe de su gabinete y a su amiga Victoria García (corresponsal de La Ser), jefa de prensa de la ONU en Bosnia*. 

Mientras tanto, *Solana (PSOE) daba la orden de bombardear*, sin autorización de* la ONU*, que, a pesar de la oposición de Rusia y China, miró hacia otro lado con la connivencia del Jefe de gabinete, Pedro Sánchez, y "la narración" de la Ser. 

*Y así se entiende cómo se produjo la matanza y cómo se nos contó a España y al mundo entero por parte de la ONU*.

Más tarde, *Pedro Sánchez pidió a Carlos Westendorp que le firmase una carta de presentación para que le dieran algún trabajo como profesor en la universidad Camilo José Cela*. Westendorp escribió la carta de recomendación y así fue como ¡por enchufe puro y duro y bajo presión! Pedro Sánchez consiguió un trabajo a tiempo parcial (10 horas semanales) en la universidad Camilo José Cela.

Recientemente, Sánchez apoyó a Trinidad Jiménez para la alcaldía de Madrid, la que perdió frente a Tomás Gómez (la venganza sería terrible).

Del trabajo de Sánchez como asistente de la eurodiputada socialista Bárbara Dührkop, y los chanchullo y problemas de los Presupuestos, de sus acciones en Marruecos y de otras historias quizá hablemos en otro momento.

FUENTES de esta información (aunque está reelaborada): varias, a destacar *esta*

ienso:


----------



## MrMaster (7 May 2016)

generacion34 dijo:


> Si de verdad queda algún patriota en las altas esferas españolas , espero que le paren los pies a esta sucia rata traidora suciata llamada Pedro Sánchez , el bildelberg le ha encargado dar otro paso más en la destrucción total de España
> Pero que Hijo de la Gran Fruta es



Ya casi no quedan patriotas españoles en las altas esferas.

Desde que la ETA/OTAN abrió la veda con Carrero Blanco no han hecho mas que purgarlos.

La Red Gladio se ha encargado de que España sea otra colonia sumisa de este podrido occidente anglosionista.


----------



## Torrente Ballester (20 May 2016)

Una aclaración, ya que se ha difundido un error sobre el abuelo materno de Sánchez.


*Pedro Sánchez Pérez-Castejón *nació en Madrid el 29 de febrero de 1972. Es *hijo de* Pedro Sánchez Hernández (Anchuras, Ciudad Real) y de Magdalena Pérez-Castejón Barrios (Puente de Vallecas, Madrid).

Sus *abuelos maternos* fueron *Mateo Pérez-Castejón Díez* (Lorca, Murcia) e Inés Barrios Jiménez (Puente de Vallecas, Madrid).


Sin embargo, el tal militar franquista, *Antonio Castejón Espinosa, nació Filipinas*.


Pues eso: "... y al César lo que es del César"

ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (21 May 2016)

¿No creéis que este hilo debería estar arriba y que los que lo desconocen se lean el post que abre el hilo siquiera?

La verdad es que el título del hilo no indica todo lo que contiene, ni con mucho.

Para que nadie considere a Sánchez un advenedizo en la política ni en el PSOE, por mucho que lo diga Rivera o amenace Susana "La Andaluza". Tiene poder para "caer malo": "sabe demasiado". 

En otro momento podemos hablar detalladamente de su cargo y funciones en la Internacional Socialista, por seguir ampliando.

ienso:


----------



## Tocqueville (21 May 2016)

Le podemos ir dando empujones al hilo para que esté a flote y listo. 

Por cierto, es curioso como los mismos que berrean tanto contra Aznar por Irak, que recuerdo no eran 3 sino 4:







No sólo no dicen nada contra Pedro Sánchez, sino que incluso están dispuestos a gobernar con él... aún cuando este sí tiene las manos manchadas directamente con sangre inocente.

Recuerdo que la España de Aznar lo que mandó fue un buque hospìtal y cosas para ayudar a los civiles, lo contrario de Pedro Sánchez... o ZP, que retiro nuestra ayuda humanitaria para mandar luego la fragata (militar) Álvaro de Bazán.


----------



## Torrente Ballester (4 Jul 2016)

Sería conveniente tener en cuenta que Pedro Sánchez tiene más poder y enchufes de lo que parece. Recomendaría leer este hilo antes de afirmar que Sánchez está "muerto políticamente".

Creo que los españoles desconocen al "personaje".


ienso:


----------



## gabrielo (9 Jul 2016)

hay gente con 5 carreras y 20 años de experiencia en 10 empresas distintas que nunca han pasado de 1500 euros mes este tipo lo que menos a cobrado a sido los 90000 euros de hoy eso si enchufado en todo momento por cierto es uno de las tarjetas black de cajamadrid


----------



## Torrente Ballester (15 Jul 2016)

Para que, por lo menos en burbuja, tengamos la oportunidad de seguir conociendo a Pedro Sánchez, sigamos ampliando...

Con motivo del nombramiento del "desconocido" socialista Sánchez como secretario general y candidato a la presidencia del gobierno, publicaban en Rebelión el siguiente artículo, que coincide con lo que venimos diciendo en este hilo sobre la no tan inocente vida del individuo, ni tan poco apoyado ni tan poco protegido como en general se dice... Insisto: Pedro Sánchez tiene muchísimo poder, desde lo público -como podéis ver- a lo personal por su amistad con la reina, etc...


*Pedro Sánchez trabajó en Bosnia en la década de los 90 al servicio del FMI y el BM. Rebelión. 14-11-2014
*


*Pedro Sánchez* fue nombrado Secretario General del PSOE el pasado mes de Julio, con la *intención de relanzar al Partido Socialista* tras los malos resultados en las elecciones europeas. Con la intención de ilusionar a votantes desencantados, se intentó atraerlos bajo la premisa de poner como líder a *un joven militante desconocido*.

Pero si hacemos un repaso de su biografía vemos que *su ascenso fulgurante no ha sido provocado por casualidad*, sino mas bien porque su partido *ha recompensado a un tecnócrata que ha tenido responsabilidades políticas en Bosnia*, donde se aplicó la medicina económica neoliberal aplicada por la OTAN *que ayudó a destruir a Yugoslavia, provocando una fractura económica y política en el país*.
...

Para llegar a *entender que podría realizar Pedro Sánchez si llegase al gobierno de nuestro país, habría que analizar su labor durante su estancia en el país balcánico*.


SIGUE EN SPOILER



Spoiler



*Un nuevo socialismo con ideas del pasado

Pedro Sánchez trabajó en Bosnia en la década de los 90 al servicio del FMI y el BM

Miguel Ángel González Claros
Rebelión. 14-11-2014
*



*Pedro Sánchez* fue nombrado Secretario General del PSOE el pasado mes de Julio, con la *intención de relanzar al Partido Socialista* tras los malos resultados en las elecciones europeas. Con la intención de ilusionar a votantes desencantados, se intentó atraerlos bajo la premisa de poner como líder a *un joven militante desconocido*.

Pero si hacemos un repaso de su biografía vemos que *su ascenso fulgurante no ha sido provocado por casualidad*, sino mas bien porque su partido *ha recompensado a un tecnócrata que ha tenido responsabilidades políticas en Bosnia*, donde se aplicó la medicina económica neoliberal aplicada por la OTAN *que ayudó a destruir a Yugoslavia, provocando una fractura económica y política en el país* [1].

Si observamos su biografía, comprobamos que con *26 años* trabajó en el Parlamento Europeo con la socialista Bárbara *Duhrkrop* y más tarde trabajó como j*efe de gabinete del Alto Representante de las Naciones Unidas en Bosnia, Carlos Westendorp*, el cual trabajo *a las órdenes de Franco*, siendo cónsul en adjunto en Sao Paulo en 1966, posteriormente ocupó cargos en el Ministerio de Industria y Asuntos Exteriores hasta 1975. Tras la muerte del dictador ocupó diversos cargos para el gobierno socialista, siendo nombrado en 1995, Ministro de Asuntos Exteriores, posteriormente fue *Alto Representante en Bosnia, embajador en EEUU y en la actualidad trabaja como asesor de Felipe González y en un Grupo de Reflexión del Parlamento Europeo*.

Sin lugar a dudas el paso de Pedro Sánchez por Bosnia, le permitió abrirse muchas puertas, ya que como indica en su biografía en la web del PSOE, trabajó como consultor asesorando a empresas extranjeras [2], aplicando sin lugar a dudas un nuevo socialismo muy diferente al de Marx o Engels.

Para llegar a *entender que podría realizar Pedro Sánchez si llegase al gobierno de nuestro país, habría que analizar su labor durante su estancia en el país balcánico*, una vez finalizada la guerra en Yugoslavia. Para ello será de especial valor las reflexiones realizadas por Michel Chossudovsky; este famoso analistas internacional comenta en su libro “La Globalización de la Pobreza”, un análisis contra la globalización y el Nuevo Orden Mundial surgidas a partir del cambio de los ochenta, realizadas por el FMI y el BM al tercer mundo y a Europa del Este desde 1989, *provocando que el nuevo orden financiero aumentase la pobreza, la destrucción del medio ambiente, apartheid social, etc.*

Uno de los capítulos lo dedica a Bosnia bajo el título “El desmantelamiento de la antigua Yugoslavia: La recolonización de Bosnia–Herzegovina”. Mientras EEUU y la OTAN imponía la paz en Bosnia, la prensa y los políticos occidentales afirmaban que se había logrado parar las masacres étnicas y las violaciones a los derechos humanos, bajo la firma de los Acuerdos de Dayton en 1995, *logrando la desintegración de Yugoslavia [3], con el despliegue un programa de “reconstrucción” que despojaba al país de su soberanía, instalando una administración colonial bajo el mando del Alto Representante Carl Bildt, posteriormente sustituido por Carlos Westendorp y una constitución que dejaba las riendas de la política económica a las instituciones de Bretton Woods y al Banco Europeo para la Reconstrucción y el Desarrollo* [4].

El poder político real en el país quedó en manos de acreedores internacionales que redactaron una constitución en su propio beneficio, sin consultar a la ciudadanía bosnia e imponer el dictado del libre mercado [5]. Afectando a su soberanía nacional, debido a que el gobierno neocolonial impuesto por los Acuerdos de Dayton y apoyado por las armas de la OTAN, se aseguraron de que el futuro del país se determinase en Washington, Bonn y Bruselas y no en Sarajevo.

Las medidas de austeridad sentaron las bases para la recolonización de los Balcanes, la deuda exterior fue dividida y asignada a las repúblicas sucesoras, que quedaron estranguladas con los convenios independientes de reestructuración de deuda y programas de ajuste estructural [6].

La llegada de Westendorp a Bosnia fue en 1997, dos años antes de los bombardeos de Belgrado de 1999, durante dicha ofensiva occidental, el Banco Mundial y la Comisión Europea se encargaron de coordinar la asistencia económica y financiera de los donantes en los Balcanes, enviando a Kósovo abogados y consultores que permitiesen crear un ambiente propicio para el capital extranjero [7].

Desde entonces, Pedro Sánchez ha sido aupado en el PSOE hasta llegar al más alto cargo. En el año 2000, fue delegado del congreso en el que Rodríguez Zapatero fue aupado como Secretario General. Posteriormente se presentó en el puesto en las listas electorales de su partido en las elecciones municipales de 2003 en Madrid, años durante los cuales, como es sabido, fue miembro de la Asamblea General de Caja Madrid. Siguió ascendiendo y respectivamente fue elegido diputado en las elecciones generales de 2008 y 2011, aunque por su puesto en las respectivas listas electorales, no llegó a ser elegido para el parlamento; sucesivas renuncias de Pedro Solbes y Cristina Narbona, le permitieron ocupar sus vacantes.

Podemos establecer un claro paralelismo entre Bosnia y España. En el primer caso hubo una guerra declarada por parte de las potencias occidentales para dividir a los países balcánicos y poder aplicar duros ajustes a la población. Mientras en España, sufrimos una guerra llamada “lucha de clases” donde la clase trabajadora sufre los recortes en servicios sociales, sanidad y educación frente a una élite política y económica sumida por la corrupción.

No parece, por lo tanto, que el actual Secretario General del PSOE, sea capaz de revertir esa tendencia, sino mas bien de repetir los dictados económicos que se llevaron a cabo durante su estancia en Bosnia, continuarlos y profundizarlos en nuestro país.

Cuando alcanzó la secretaria general, Pedro Sánchez se reunió en Bolonia, el pasado mes de Julio, con Matteo Remzi y Manuel Valls en un acto bajo el título “La izquierda para relanzar Europa”. Entre las declaraciones de los líderes Valls afirmó que “Necesitamos una revolución en la manera de hacer política”, mientras Remzi habló de que “el centroizquierda es la esperanza de la nueva Europa”. Pedro Sánchez explico la necesidad por parte de la izquierda de reinvertarse.

Pero las política surgidas en los países vecinos bajo gobiernos socialdemócratas, demuestran el vacío de sus palabras. En Italia un millón de manifestantes salieron a las calles el 25 de octubre en Roma, contra las reformas en la legislatura laboral que está promoviendo el gobierno “centro-izquierdista” de Matteo Renzi, siendo la movilización obrera más masiva desde las protestas contra el gobierno de Berlusconi en 2002. En el país galo las protestas son constantes durante la presidencia de Hollande, donde el gobierno lanzó una violenta represión contra las manifestaciones que se han extendido por todo el territorio tras el asesinato policial de Rémi Fraisse, un activista ecológico de 21 años de edad, en una protesta contra la construcción de una presa en el Sur de Francia.

Perry Anderson analizó que el primer paso para la expansión del capitalismo, en los países del Sur de Europa, se basaba en eliminar, como opción política al marxismo, en la década de los 40 en Francia e Italia y en la década de los 70 en España y en Portugal. En la actualidad, el único interés de los partidos socialistas en la orilla norte del Mediterráneo es la de perpetuar el orden social establecido desde hace décadas en la región.

Los trabajadores debemos avanzar hacia la organización socialista de la sociedad y la economía. La amenaza imperialista debe de ser respondida mediante la construcción de un movimiento contra la guerra, sobre la base de la clase obrera y dirigida contra el sistema capitalista de ganancias, que son el origen de la guerra y el militarismo. 

Notas:

[1] Chossudovsky, Michel: “La globalización de la pobreza y el nuevo orden mundial”. Siglo XXI, 2002, p. 315.

[2] Biografía de Pedro Sánchez. Disponible desde Internet en: [ PÃ¡gina 404 ], 2014, con acceso el 10-11-2014.

[3] Chossudovsky, Michel: “La globalización de… op.cit. p.293

[4] Ibid, p. 295

[5] Idem, p.296

[6] Idem, p. 307

[7] Idem, p. 312.





ienso:


----------



## PutinZOG (15 Jul 2016)

La OTAN no destruyo Serbia, fueron los serbios. Los serbios se lo tenian bien merecido. Por siglos habian estado oprimiendo a los croatas y musulmanes con la ilusion de expandir su "Eretz Serbja", Yugoslavia no era mas que una dictadura comunista gobernada por serbios.


----------



## Torrente Ballester (7 Ago 2016)

Sin embargo dice Girauta que 


"*El señor Sánchez*, cuando pactó con nosotros, llevaba un año y medio en su cargo. *Un hombre impoluto, joven y nuevo*. Y el señor Rajoy lleva 13 años como presidente del PP y es responsable político, por tanto, de gravísimos casos y tramas de corrupción. Esa es una diferencia sustancial".

*ENTREVISTA | Juan Carlos Girauta
"En las mismas circunstancias, yo reeditaría el pacto con el PSOE, pero es una opinión personal"
*


Creéis que Girauta dice que Pedro Sánchez es un hombre impoluto, joven y nuevo por desconocimiento, porque Girauta es tonto, porque teme que Rajoy le eche el guante a alguien, porque sabe que Rajoy sabe demasiado de trapos sucios varios o porque Girauta es más gilipollas que malo?

Hay que tener cojones para decir eso!


ienso:


----------



## maria urizar (7 Ago 2016)

Rebelion. Uranio empobrecido: la OTAN sigue matando en Kosovo

*Uranio empobrecido: la OTAN sigue matando en Kosovo*

Lajla Mlinarić
Uruknet/Javno World

En 1999 la OTAN bombardeó durante 78 días Serbia y Kosovo. Supuestamente empleó uranio empobrecido que sigue matando gente. Según informa Pressonline de Serbia, nueve años después de los bombardeos de la OTAN sobre Serbia, la OTAN sigue segando vidas en Kosovo.

*Supuestamente la OTAN empleó bombas recubiertas de uranio empobrecido que todavía hoy provocan un aumento de los casos de cáncer.* Según las estadísticas de los hospitales serbios, antes de 1999 el número de serbios que padecían tumores malignos era tres veces menor. En el año 2005 en el hospital Kosovska Mitrovica de Kosovo había un 38% más de pacientes de cáncer que en 2004. En estos dos años se han diagnosticado un total del 3.500 casos de cáncer entre los albanokosovares. En el hospital Kosovska Mitrovica hay 200 pacientes de cáncer por cada mil personas.

¿Utilizó la OTAN armas prohibidas por las convenciones internacionales? 

Después del año 2000 grupos de expertos en energía nuclear hicieron pruebas del agua, la comida, el aire, las plantas y los animales para establecer el daño causado por las radiaciones de las bombas de la OTAN.* El nivel de radiaciones beta y gamma era mayor del admisible y se descubrió radiación en la tierra, el agua, las plantas y los animales..
*

*Las conclusiones de los estudios fueron que el medio ambiente en 100 localidades de Kosovo no era seguro para los animales ni para las personas, pero no se produjeron ni prohibiciones [de residir en esos lugares] ni desplazamientos de población.**(A medida que se contaminan cada vez más zonas de la tierra, dejan a las poblaciones a su suerte)*

Las tropas de paz europeas estacionadas en Kosovo sabían que en esas zonas había un gran peligro de radiación. *En 2005 expertos militares italianos concluyeron que 34 soldados habían muerto de leucemia y de diferentes tumores malignos. Desde entonces 150 soldados fueron enviados a casa desde Kosovo.*

A mediados de 2000 la OTAN publicó un mapa en el que se señalaban 12 localidades que habían sido bombardeadas con uranio empobrecido. *Tras 78 días de bombardeos de la OTAN en total se arrojaron sobre Kosovo 31.000 bombas con uranio empobrecido, armas prohibidas por los tratados internacionales.*

Enlace con el original:
:: [url]www.uruknet.info :: informazione dal medio oriente :: information from middle east :: [vs-1][/url]
Conty plus d.o.o.


----------



## salamandra20_borrado (7 Ago 2016)

Torrente Ballester dijo:


> Sin embargo dice Girauta que
> 
> 
> "*El señor Sánchez*, cuando pactó con nosotros, llevaba un año y medio en su cargo. *Un hombre impoluto, joven y nuevo*. Y el señor Rajoy lleva 13 años como presidente del PP y es responsable político, por tanto, de gravísimos casos y tramas de corrupción. Esa es una diferencia sustancial".
> ...



No es un error, no. Es mala gente, el G ese.


----------



## Torrente Ballester (8 Ago 2016)

Además de la radiactividad, completamente cierta, es muy trágico el tráfico de órganos que hubo y hay en Kosovo, sobre todo de niños y por piezas, como consecuencia de aquellos bombardeos de la OTAN (ordenados por Solana, PSOE), con la connivencia de la ONU, siendo Jefe de gabinete de la ONU en Kosovo "el impoluto" Pedro Sánchez del PSOE (Girauta dixit).

Tengo un listado de artículos y noticias de la época sobre el caso que claman al cielo.

ienso:


----------



## maria urizar (8 Ago 2016)

Serbia first in Europe by cancer mortality rate, main reason: NATO | InSerbia News

*Serbia encabeza la tasa de mortalidad por cáncer en Europa, la razón principal: la OTAN*

Hablando en una conferencia llevada a cabo como parte de un mes de la conciencia del cáncer, Cikaric dijo que *la principal razón para el aumento en el número de casos de tumores malignos y las muertes fue el uso de uranio empobrecido durante el bombardeo de la OTAN de la antigua República Federal de Yugoslavia en 1999 .*

De acuerdo con un informe de 2012 elaborado por el Instituto de Salud Pública de Serbia Dr. Milan Jovanovic Batut, *el número total de nuevos casos fue de 36,408 y 21,269 personas murieron de cáncer.
*
El sitio del cáncer primario en la población masculina es el pulmón, mientras que en las mujeres, el más a menudo la causa de la muerte es el cáncer de mama.

Todavía no hay datos para el año 2014, pero el número de nuevos casos es de aproximadamente 40.000 personas, 2,8 veces más que en el resto del mundo, dijo.

Esto es un desastre Serbio real, dijo Cikaric.


----------



## elKaiser (8 Ago 2016)

Vaya, vaya, .... el señor Javier Solana nombrado Secretario Genaral de la OTAN en 1995, en pago a un favor muy grande que había hecho a esta organización internacional unos pocos años antes, tapando algo muy feo, ..... feisimo.


----------



## mcd (28 Ago 2016)

fomento de estados fallidos, la pregunta es cuando nos toca aqui

y una cosa graciosa es el fomento que se dio del turisteo a la zona, por parte de rojelios positivos felices


----------



## Torrente Ballester (1 Sep 2016)

Pues nada, este Pedro "El Impoluto" (Girauta dixit) sigue "a lo suyo"-

*Pedro Sánchez trabajó en Bosnia en la década de los 90 al servicio del FMI y el BM*

Yendo a este enlace, de Rebelión, abajo, encontramos la URL del PSOE QUE HAN BORRADO. 

*Biografía de Pedro Sánchez. Disponible desde Internet*

Curiosísimo mensaje aclaratorio en ese sitio, QUE ES *LA WEB DEL PSOE*

Página 404

DICE ASÍ Y ENLAZA A SU VÍDEO:

*No, no hemos encontrado la página que solicitabas, pero aprovechamos para aclarar también otro NO mucho más rotundo*

Aclarando las Cosas, No es no. La YouTuber del PSOE - YouTube


ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (18 Sep 2016)

Ahora que me acuerdo... subo este hilo.

El motivo o razón de acordarme es este:

*¿Sabes cómo llaman a Pedro Sánchez Pérez-Castejón?*


ienso:


----------



## italica (19 Sep 2016)

¿Sabes cómo llaman a Pedro Sánchez Pérez-Castejón? - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía



Mucha sangre tiene este detras no?????

---------- Post added 19-sep-2016 at 06:51 ----------

Rebelion. Pedro Sánchez trabajó en Bosnia en la década de los 90 al servicio del FMI y el BM


----------



## Torrente Ballester (29 Sep 2016)

Pues como decíamos ayer..., y disculpen que me repita en unos fragmentos...


*Historiadores, apunten: "El 20 de enero de 2016 el partido PODEMOS hundió al PSOE"*


_Sobre el gobierno, creo que habrá sorpresas, pero...

*Yo me refería más a la desaparición del PSOE, como desapareció UCD (pistola en mesa y golpe posterior)*_


Otro hilo...


*Historiadores, apunten (2). 11-M, de MAYO 2016, día negro en la Hª de España, con las cartas bocarriba*


*Pedro Sánchez trabajó en Bosnia en la década de los 90 al servicio del FMI y el BM. Rebelión.org, 14/11/2004 
*

_*Pedro Sánchez fue nombrado Secretario General del PSOE el pasado mes de Julio*, con la intención de relanzar al Partido Socialista tras los malos resultados en las elecciones europeas. Con la intención de ilusionar a votantes desencantados, se intentó atraerlos *bajo la premisa de poner como líder a un joven militante desconocido*.

Pero si hacemos un repaso de su biografía vemos que su ascenso fulgurante no ha sido provocado por casualidad, sino mas bien porque su partido ha recompensado a un tecnócrata que ha tenido responsabilidades políticas en Bosnia, donde se aplicó la medicina económica neoliberal aplicada por la OTAN que ayudó a destruir a Yugoslavia, provocando una fractura económica y política en el país [1].

Si observamos su biografía, comprobamos que con 26 años trabajó en el Parlamento Europeo con la socialista Bárbara Duhrkrop y más tarde trabajó como jefe de gabinete del Alto Representante de las Naciones Unidas en Bosnia, Carlos Westendorp, el cual trabajo a las órdenes de Franco, siendo cónsul en adjunto en Sao Paulo en 1966, posteriormente ocupó cargos en el Ministerio de Industria y Asuntos Exteriores hasta 1975. Tras la muerte del dictador ocupó diversos cargos para el gobierno socialista, siendo nombrado en 1995, Ministro de Asuntos Exteriores, posteriormente fue Alto Representante en Bosnia, embajador en EEUU y en la actualidad trabaja como asesor de Felipe González y en un Grupo de Reflexión del Parlamento Europeo.

Sin lugar a dudas el paso de Pedro Sánchez por Bosnia, le permitió abrirse muchas puertas, ya que como indica en su biografía en la web del PSOE, trabajó como consultor asesorando a empresas extranjeras [2], aplicando sin lugar a dudas un nuevo socialismo muy diferente al de Marx o Engels.

*Para llegar a entender que podría realizar Pedro Sánchez si llegase al gobierno de nuestro país, habría que analizar su labor durante su estancia en el país balcánico*, una vez finalizada la guerra en Yugoslavia. Para ello será de especial valor las reflexiones realizadas por Michel Chossudovsky; este famoso analistas internacional comenta en su libro “La Globalización de la Pobreza”, un análisis contra la globalización y el Nuevo Orden Mundial surgidas a partir del cambio de los ochenta, realizadas por el FMI y el BM al tercer mundo y a Europa del Este desde 1989, provocando que el nuevo orden financiero aumentase la pobreza, la destrucción del medio ambiente, apartheid social, etc.

Uno de los capítulos lo dedica a Bosnia bajo el título “El desmantelamiento de la antigua Yugoslavia: La recolonización de Bosnia–Herzegovina”. Mientras EEUU y la OTAN imponía la paz en Bosnia, la prensa y los políticos occidentales afirmaban que se había logrado parar las masacres étnicas y las violaciones a los derechos humanos, bajo la firma de los Acuerdos de Dayton en 1995, logrando la desintegración de Yugoslavia [3], con el despliegue un programa de “reconstrucción” que despojaba al país de su soberanía, instalando una administración colonial bajo el mando del Alto Representante Carl Bildt, posteriormente sustituido por Carlos Westendorp y una constitución que dejaba las riendas de la política económica a las instituciones de Bretton Woods y al Banco Europeo para la Reconstrucción y el Desarrollo [4].

El poder político real en el país quedó en manos de acreedores internacionales que redactaron una constitución en su propio beneficio, sin consultar a la ciudadanía bosnia e imponer el dictado del libre mercado [5]. Afectando a su soberanía nacional, debido a que el gobierno neocolonial impuesto por los Acuerdos de Dayton y apoyado por las armas de la OTAN, se aseguraron de que el futuro del país se determinase en Washington, Bonn y Bruselas y no en Sarajevo._

...



ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (1 Oct 2016)

Corrijo lo mal enlazado y vuelvo a copiar los enlaces de más arriba...


*Historiadores, apunten: "El 20 de enero de 2016 el partido PODEMOS hundió al PSOE"*



*Historiadores, apunten (2). 11-M, de MAYO 2016, día negro en la Hª de España, con las cartas bocarriba*


*Pedro Sánchez trabajó en Bosnia en la década de los 90 al servicio del FMI y el BM. Rebelión.org, 14/11/2004 
*



Hoy es un día en el que este hilo debería ser leído por todos los que desconocen o creen conocer a Pedro Sánchez, sin saber nada de su verdadera historia. 

*¡Ayuda para mantenerlo arriba!*


ienso:


----------



## Tocqueville (1 Oct 2016)

Lo subiremos lo que haga falta.


----------



## jdblazquez (1 Oct 2016)

Parafraseandoa al enano bailarín del PSOE catalán, "Libranos de Pedro Sanchez por Dios"


----------



## maria urizar (1 Oct 2016)

RETAZOS INÉDITOS DE LA BIOGRAFÍA POLÍTICA DE PEDRO SÁNCHEZ

RETAZOS INÉDITOS DE LA BIOGRAFÍA POLÍTICA DE PEDRO SÁNCHEZ

Con tan solo *26 años Pedro Sánchez ya había trabajado en el Parlamento Europeo con la socialista Bárbara Duhrkrop*. Un poco más tarde asumió la responsabilidad de* jefe de gabinete del Alto Representante de las Naciones Unidas en Bosnia, Carlos Westendorp.*

Westendorp es uno de esos personajes tan abundantes en la España juancarlista que han sido capaces de encajarse en cualquier régimen político, sin poner muchos remilgos de si este se trata de una dictadura o una democracia formal. Quizas esa fue la razón por la que no le importó ser nombrado por el gobierno franquista cónsul adjunto en Sao Paulo en la agitada década de los 60. Posteriormente, desempeñaria igualmente diversos cargos de importancia en el Ministerio de Industria y Asuntos Exteriores, hasta 1975.


Una vez desaparecido el dictador, *Westendorp mimetizó sus colores adaptándolos a los del ascendente PSOE de Felipe González*, bajo cuyos gobiernos obtuvo diferentes cargos y nombramientos . En 1995, el propio Felipe González lo nombró Ministro de Asuntos Exteriores. Finalmente sería convertido en Alto Representante en Bosnia, embajador en EEUU y en la actualidad trabaja, al parecer, como asesor de Felipe González y en un Grupo de Reflexión del Parlamento Europeo.

González Claros prosigue su investigación acerca del flamante líder psocialista, para descubrir que *el paso de Pedro Sánchez por Bosnia no fue nada inocente, ni obedeció tampoco a principios filantrópicos*. Desde ese lugar se le abrieron, además, muchas puertas y oportunidades como, por ejemplo, la de la alta asesoría de potentes empresas extranjeras, puestos desde los que aplicó con rigor las recetas neoliberales en la desmembrada Yugoslavia, que nada tenían que ver desde luego con el socialismo de Marx o de Engels.


Para tener una idea más aproximada de en qué consistió el trabajo de Pedro Sánchez en Bosnia, resulta imprescindible acudir a las reflexiones realizadas por el conocido analista internacional Michel Chossudovsky sobre qué tipo de mecanismos se utilizaron allí para el desmantelamiento efectivo de la antigua Yugoslavia.

"Mientras EEUU y la OTAN imponía la paz en Bosnia, la prensa y los políticos occidentales afirmaban que se había logrado parar las masacres étnicas y las violaciones a los derechos humanos, bajo la firma de los Acuerdos de Dayton en 1995, logrando la desintegración de Yugoslavia , con el despliegue de un programa de “reconstrucción” que despojaba al país de su soberanía, instalando una administración colonial bajo el mando del Alto Representante Carl Bildt, posteriormente sustituido por Carlos Westendorp [-el jefe y "compañero"· de Pedro Sanchez -] y una Constitución que dejaba las riendas de la política económica a las instituciones de Bretton Woods y al Banco Europeo para la Reconstrucción y el Desarrollo .


Aquellas medidas de "austeridad" sirvieron para sentar las bases de la recolonización de los Balcanes. La deuda exterior fue dividida y asignada a las repúblicas sucesoras, que quedaron estranguladas con los convenios independientes de reestructuración de deuda y por programas de "ajuste estructural".


La llegada de Westendorp a Bosnia fue en 1997, dos años antes de los bombardeos de Belgrado de 1999. Durante dicha ofensiva occidental, el Banco Mundial y la Comisión Europea se encargaron de coordinar la asistencia económica y financiera de los donantes en los Balcanes, enviando a Kósovo abogados y consultores que permitiesen crear un ambiente propicio para el capital extranjero. * Fue en ese contexto donde Pedro Sánchez empezó a hacer sus primeros pinitos en "tareas políticas" y económicas de cierta importancia.
*

*A partir de ese momento, su carrera en el PSOE no ha hecho más que ascender vertiginosamente, hasta alcanzar, por fin, la Secretaria General del partido. 
*
En el año 2000, - cuenta en su artículo González Claros - Pedro Sánchez fue delegado del Congreso en el que Rodríguez Zapatero accedió a la Secretaría General. Posteriormente se presentó en las listas electorales de su partido a las elecciones municipales de 2003 en Madrid, años durante los cuales, como es sabido, f*ue miembro de la conocida y , también sospechosamente opaca Asamblea General de Caja Madrid, la entidad que manejó hábilmente Blesa, con la combinada connivencia de los representantes del PP, PSOE, IU, CCOO y UGT*

Su ascenso no se detuvo en la escala municipal. Sánchez tenía más aspiraciones que quedarse apalancado en un cargo de concejal de segundo orden. Por eso figuró en las listas electorales del 2008 y 2011, pero por el lugar que ocupaba no logró salir elegido. Pero la suerte estuvo nuevamente con él. Las sucesivas renuncias de Pedro Solbes y Cristina Narbona le iban a permitir ocupar sus vacantes, entrando así al hemiciclo donde se cocían las habas y se escribían las recetas para poder hacerlas.


Una vez entronizado en la Secretaría general, Sánchez tuvo la oportunidad de reunirse en Bolonia con dos líderes del social liberalismo europeo, el italiano Matteo Remzi y y el francés Manuel Valls. El acto que los hizo coincidir allí llevaba el título de “Una izquierda para relanzar Europa”.


En el curso del mismo, el nuevo Secretario General del PSOE no ocultó sus simpatías e identidad política con ambos personajes. Valls mantuvo en aquel cónclave que los socialistas necesitaban "una revolución en la manera de hacer política” para salir del estancamiento en el que se encontraban. Remzi, por su parte, precisó que “el centroizquierda es la esperanza de la nueva Europa”. Y Sánchez aportó la ingeniosa y creativa idea de que la izquierda debía "reinventarse".


* Los hechos, no obstante, que son realmente los que cantan, no sólo constatan la trayectoria derechista de los gabinetes de Valls y de Remzi, sino que nos sugieren, además, cuál va ser realmente la de Pedro Sánchez si logra acertar con la formula que posibilite el brebaje de PSOE-Podemos-C`s. 
*

Si puede servir de orientación, tendríamos que recordar que después de aquel memorable encuentro entre las nuevas y principales lumbreras de la socialdemocracia europea, Matteo Renzi ha puesto diligentemente en marcha las recetas que le ha dictado la patronal de su país, consistente en duras reformas laborales, descensos salariales etc.

La política de reformas del primer ministro Manuel Valls ha sido posiblemente la más dura que ha tenido que afrontar la clase trabajadora francesa desde la Segunda Guerra Mundial.


No sin razón, González Claros concluye su artículo recordándonos que *el único interés de los partidos socialistas de la orilla norte del Mediterráneo ha sido en las últimas décadas convertirse en gendarmes del orden social y político establecido.* Y desde entonces a ahora nada ha cambiado. Que nadie se llame a engaño.

*COMENTARIO: Con este curriculum ¿Ustedes creen que Sanchez llego por casualidad a ser Secretario General del PSOE?

Sanchez es Felipe Gonzalez 2.0 .También lo eligieron: nos metio en la OTAN,...

El PSOE de Sanchez ha apoyado el TTIP, la OTAN económica
*


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (1 Oct 2016)

Y seguramente salió como buen giliprogre con la pancarta del No a La Guerra. No a la Guerra del PP, claro...


----------



## montecuruto (2 Oct 2016)

Menuda marioneta ¿alguién duda de quién será el próximo presidente de España?


----------



## Torrente Ballester (2 Oct 2016)

Yo lo que pienso es que lo de la dimisión ha sido un aparente "morir matando"; y digo aparente porque lo de matando sí, pero sin morir muriendo.

De que Sánchez es hijo de Susana, Felipe, Zapatero y Rubalcaba, no hay duda (lo eligieron ellos); de sus avales del socialismo español, francés, alemán, magrebí y ruso, tampoco. Creo que excepto Chacón han hecho un juego que con el tiempo se verá o veremos.


ienso:


----------



## maria urizar (2 Oct 2016)




----------



## Tocqueville (3 Oct 2016)

Torrente Ballester dijo:


> Yo lo que pienso es que lo de la dimisión ha sido un aparente *"morir matando"*; y digo aparente porque lo de matando sí, pero sin morir muriendo.
> 
> De que Sánchez es hijo de Susana, Felipe, Zapatero y Rubalcaba, no hay duda (lo eligieron ellos); de sus avales del socialismo español, francés, alemán, magrebí y ruso, tampoco. Creo que excepto Chacón han hecho un juego que con el tiempo se verá o veremos.
> 
> ...



Esperemos que no. :S


----------



## Torrente Ballester (24 Oct 2016)

Tocqueville dijo:


> Esperemos que no. :S




Pues parece que va a ser que SÍ.



*Pedro SánchezCuenta verificada
‏@sanchezcastejon
*

*Pronto llegará el momento en que la militancia recupere y reconstruya su PSOE. Un PSOE autónomo, alejado del PP, donde la base decida.Fuerza*



Si no "da el golpe" antes de la votación (que lo dudo), tienen una opción: si va y vota NO, expulsado; si no va, considerado ABSTENCIÓN y "vapuleado". Si no, pues eso, que va a ser que sí.


p.s. Si tenéis la imagen del tuit, ponedla, que no me puedo parar más.

ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (26 Oct 2016)

Se dice, se oye, se comenta... que esta tarde habrá noticias sobre las pretensiones del individuo este de los bombardeos y el "desguace" de los Balcanes, de las intermediciones musulmanas y tal.


ienso:


----------



## Tocqueville (26 Oct 2016)

Torrente Ballester dijo:


> Pues parece que va a ser que SÍ.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Torrente Ballester (27 Oct 2016)

Momento cumbre. Me la juego.

*Apostando alto. Del último NO es NO de Pedro Sánchez a la segunda votación*


ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (31 Oct 2016)

Sí, pues el artista del engaño y las traiciones lo tiene claro. 

Este, en solitario, puede liar la de Dios.

Regalito para los interesados a continuación... LEER HASTA EL FINAL

Dice Sánchez que ha cambiado el viaje en coche por hacerse una web. Pero esa web la había reservado el individuo en 2013, no ahora como pretende hacer ver...

*Información de Dominio*

DATOS DEL TITULAR
Nombre del Dominio	*sanchezcastejon.es*
Estado	Activado
Identificador	7DBB8D-ESNIC-F5
Titular *Pedro Sanchez Perez-CASTEJON*
Fecha de Alta *01-08-2013*
Fecha de Caducidad	01-08-2017
Agente Registrador	ACENS TECHNOLOGIES S.L.
PERSONA DE CONTACTO ADMINISTRATIVO
wedge
Identificador	A47DC7-ESNIC-F5
Nombre	Pedro Sanchez Perez-CASTEJON
Email	*dominios@psoe.es*

PERSONA DE CONTACTO TECNICO
wedge
Identificador	7DBB90-ESNIC-F5
Nombre	Pedro Sanchez Perez-CASTEJON
Email	*sanchezpcp@gmail.com*


SERVIDORES DNS
Nombre Servidor	IP
lara.ns.cloudflare.com	
buck.ns.cloudflare.com



Atención a los dos correos-e, que desde uno se la pueden liar parda: bloquearla, hacerse con la web y su administración, etc. Es del psoe, del hosting del psoe, vaya.


Y la SORPRESA sobre este "genio con genio y figura:

*TODOS LOS DEMÁS DOMINIOS sanchezcastejon ESTÁN LIBRES Y SE PUEDEN REGISTRAR*

Ejemplos



DOMINIO....................*DISPONIBLE*................REGISTRAR CON ...
sanchezcastejon.es............. no.....................Registrado. Ver datos
*sanchezcastejon.com.es......yes 
sanchezcastejon.nom.es......yes 
sanchezcastejon.org.es.......yes 
sanchezcastejon.gob.es.......yes 
sanchezcastejon.edu.es.......yes
*

ienso:


----------



## maria urizar (1 Nov 2016)

Subo este hilo fundamental para recabar información,e ir atando cabos:

La OTAN quiere asegurarse 4 años de Rajoy y luego otros 4, convertiendo en martire y bueno a su siervo Sanchez


----------



## Torrente Ballester (23 Nov 2016)

¿Alguien sabe algo del recorrido de Pedro Sánchez en su coche?


ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (28 Mar 2017)

Por estar "de rigurosa actividad", retomamos el caso Pedro Sánchez...


*El Tribunal de Cuentas da la razón a la gestora del PSOE*


La organización ha señalado que* la financiación de Pedro Sánchez de crowdfunding con la que está financiando su precandidatura, están reguladas por la ley de partidos*. 

El equipo del exsecretario general, Pedro Sánchez, ha acordado cerrar su crowfunding esta semana.

Y la pregunta es:

*¿Qué problema puede tener Pedro Sánchez para que las cuentas del crowfunding estén reguladas hasta el punto de renunciar a esta financiación, cerrándolas?*

Qué mal pinta esto de Sánchez y del PSOE, en general (Habrá que abrir un hilo con el historial de Patxi y otro con el de Susana?)...



Carta del presidente del Tribunal de Cuentas al PSOE















*Ley Orgánica 8/2007, de 4 de julio, sobre financiación de los partidos políticos. TEXTO CONSOLIDADO. Última modificación: 31 de marzo de 2015. En pdf, acceso directo*


*Ley Orgánica 8/2007, de 4 de julio, sobre financiación de los partidos políticos. TEXTO CONSOLIDADO. Última modificación: 31 de marzo de 2015. En texto, en spoiler
*



Spoiler




Ley Orgánica 8/2007, de 4 de julio, sobre financiación de los partidos políticos. TEXTO CONSOLIDADO. Última modificación: 31 de marzo de 2015.

ÍNDICE

[Preámbulo]
TÍTULO I. Normas generales
Artículo 1. Ámbito de aplicación de la Ley.
Artículo 2. Recursos económicos.
TÍTULO II. Fuentes de financiación
CAPÍTULO PRIMERO. Recursos públicos
Artículo 3. Subvenciones.
CAPÍTULO SEGUNDO. Recursos privados
Artículo 4. Aportaciones, donaciones, operaciones asimiladas y acuerdos sobre condiciones de deuda.
Artículo 5. Límites a las donaciones privadas.
Artículo 6. Actividades propias.
Artículo 7. Aportaciones de personas extranjeras.
Artículo 8. Justificación de las cuotas y aportaciones.
TÍTULO III. Régimen tributario
Artículo 9. Objeto y ámbito de aplicación.
CAPÍTULO PRIMERO. Régimen tributario de los partidos políticos
Artículo 10. Rentas exentas de tributación.
Artículo 11. Tipo de gravamen, rentas no sujetas a retención y obligación de declarar.
CAPÍTULO SEGUNDO. Régimen tributario de las cuotas, aportaciones y donaciones efectuadas a partidos políticos
Artículo 12. Incentivos fiscales.
Artículo 13. Justificación de las cuotas, aportaciones y donaciones efectuadas.
TÍTULO IV. Obligaciones contables y gestión económico-financiera
Artículo 14. Obligaciones relativas a la contabilidad de los partidos políticos.
Artículo 14 bis. Responsable de la gestión económico-financiera.
TÍTULO V. Fiscalización y control
Artículo 15. Control interno.
Artículo 16. Control externo.
Artículo 16 bis. Control parlamentario.
TÍTULO VI. Régimen sancionador
Artículo 17. Infracciones.
Artículo 17 bis. Sanciones.
Artículo 18. Procedimiento sancionador.
Artículo 19. Deber de colaboración.
[Disposiciones adicionales]
Disposición adicional primera.
Disposición adicional segunda.
Disposición adicional tercera.
Disposición adicional cuarta.
Disposición adicional quinta.
Disposición adicional sexta.
Disposición adicional séptima. Fundaciones y entidades vinculadas a partidos políticos o dependientes de ellos.
Disposición adicional octava.
Disposición adicional novena.
Disposición adicional décima.
Disposición adicional undécima.
Disposición adicional duodécima.
Disposición adicional decimotercera. Régimen de contratación de los partidos políticos.
Disposición adicional decimocuarta. Rango de ley ordinaria.
Disposición adicional decimoquinta. Aportaciones de personas no afiliadas a partidos políticos.
Disposición adicional decimosexta. Comunicación de cifra máxima de gasto electoral.
[Disposiciones transitorias]
Disposición transitoria primera.
Disposición transitoria segunda.
Disposición transitoria tercera.
[Disposiciones derogatorias]
Disposición derogatoria.
[Disposiciones finales]
Disposición final primera.
Disposición final segunda. Régimen supletorio.
Disposición final tercera. Modificación del apartado f) del párrafo 4 del artículo 6 del Real Decreto Legislativo 1298/1986, de 28 de junio, de adaptación del derecho vigente en materia de Entidades de Crédito al de las Comunidades Europeas.
[Firma]


TEXTO

JUAN CARLOS I

REY DE ESPAÑA

A todos los que la presente vieren y entendieren.

Sabed: Que las Cortes Generales han aprobado y Yo vengo en sancionar la siguiente ley orgánica.

Exposición de motivos
La aprobación en el Congreso de los Diputados de la Ley Orgánica 3/87 sobre Financiación de Partidos Políticos constituyó la primera regulación de la fuente de ingresos de una de las instituciones básicas sobre la que se sustenta nuestro sistema democrático. Los partidos políticos son asociaciones privadas que cumplen una función pública trascendental en nuestro sistema democrático al ser instrumentos de representación política y de formación de la voluntad popular.

Sin embargo se estima que la regulación que hace la ley actualmente vigente de un aspecto tan importante como es su financiación, factor esencial para garantizar la estabilidad del sistema democrático, no garantiza de manera adecuada la suficiencia, regularidad y transparencia de su actividad económica.

Durante el transcurso de veinte años desde que se aprobó esta ley, la sociedad ha experimentado muchos cambios políticos y económicos como la rápida incorporación de las nuevas tecnologías, la incorporación del Estado español a la Unión Económica y Monetaria y la misma consolidación del sistema democrático que en el momento de la aprobación de la actual ley de financiación sólo tenía diez años. Junto a estos cambios cabe añadir la aparición ante la opinión pública de posibles irregularidades vinculadas en algunos casos a la financiación de los partidos políticos.

Actualmente, hay un amplio sentir entre la sociedad y la opinión pública ciudadana que también se extiende a los partidos políticos sobre la necesidad de abordar una nueva regulación de la financiación de los partidos políticos que dote de mayor transparencia y control.

En esta nueva regulación se pretende que se asuma definitivamente que el ejercicio de la soberanía popular exige que el control político de las instituciones elegidas en las urnas corresponde en último extremo al ciudadano, de donde se revela indispensable la necesidad de establecer garantías y más medios para que el sistema de financiación no incorpore elementos de distorsión entre la voluntad popular y el ejercicio del poder político.

La libertad de los partidos políticos en el ejercicio de sus atribuciones quedaría perjudicada si se permitiese como fórmula de financiación un modelo de liberalización total ya que, de ser así, siempre resultaría cuestionable la influencia que en una determinada decisión política hubiesen podido ejercer de las aportaciones procedentes de una determinada fuente de financiación y romper la función de los partidos políticos como instituciones que vehiculan la formación de la voluntad popular.

La financiación de los partidos políticos tiene que corresponder a un sistema mixto que recoja, por una parte, las aportaciones de la ciudadanía y, de otra, los recursos procedentes de los poderes públicos en proporción a su representatividad como medio de garantía de la independencia del sistema, pero también de su suficiencia. Las aportaciones privadas han de proceder de persones físicas o jurídicas que no contraten con las administraciones públicas, ser públicas y no exceder de límites razonables y realistas.

Es necesario, al mismo tiempo, establecer mecanismos de auditoría y fiscalización dotados de recursos humanos y materiales suficientes para ejercer con independencia y eficacia su función. De aquí que se haga necesaria la regulación de sanciones derivadas de las responsabilidades que pudieran deducirse del incumplimiento de la norma reguladora.

Lo que se trata es, por tanto, abordar de forma realista la financiación de los partidos políticos a fin de que tanto el Estado, a través de subvenciones públicas, como los particulares, sean militantes, adheridos o simpatizantes, contribuyan a su mantenimiento como instrumento básico de formación de la voluntad popular y de representación política, posibilitando los máximos niveles de transparencia y publicidad y regulando mecanismos de control que impiden la desviación de sus funciones.

Finalmente, con esta Ley se viene a dar cumplimiento al requerimiento explícitamente efectuado por la Comisión Mixta para las relaciones con el Tribunal de Cuentas y a las reiteradas recomendaciones de los informes anuales del supremo órgano fiscalizador de las cuentas y de la gestión económica del Estado, que en su sesión del 30 de octubre de 2001 aprobó la Moción relativa a la modificación de la normativa sobre financiación y fiscalización de los partidos políticos, para garantizar la suficiencia, regularidad y transparencia de la actividad económica de estas formaciones.

TÍTULO I
Normas generales

Artículo 1. Ámbito de aplicación de la Ley.

La financiación de los partidos políticos, federaciones, coaliciones o agrupaciones de electores se ajustará a lo dispuesto en la presente Ley Orgánica.

A los efectos de esta Ley la expresión «partido político» comprenderá, en su caso, al conjunto de entidades mencionadas anteriormente.

Artículo 2. Recursos económicos.

Los recursos económicos de los partidos políticos estarán constituidos por:

Uno. Recursos procedentes de la financiación pública:

a) Las subvenciones públicas para gastos electorales, en los términos previstos en la Ley Orgánica 5/1985, de Régimen Electoral General y en la legislación reguladora de los procesos electorales de las Asambleas Legislativas de las Comunidades Autónomas y de las Juntas Generales de los Territorios Históricos vascos.

b) Las subvenciones estatales anuales para gastos de funcionamiento, reguladas en la presente Ley.

c) Las subvenciones anuales que las Comunidades Autónomas establezcan para gastos de funcionamiento en el ámbito autonómico correspondiente, así como las otorgadas por los Territorios Históricos vascos y, en su caso, por las Corporaciones Locales.

d) Las subvenciones extraordinarias para realizar campañas de propaganda que puedan establecerse en la Ley Orgánica reguladora de las distintas modalidades de referéndum.

e) Las aportaciones que en su caso los partidos políticos puedan recibir de los Grupos Parlamentarios de las Cámaras de las Cortes Generales, de las Asambleas Legislativas de las Comunidades Autónomas, de las Juntas Generales de los Territorios Históricos vascos y de los grupos de representantes en los órganos de las Administraciones Locales.

Dos. Recursos procedentes de la financiación privada.

a) Las cuotas y aportaciones de sus afiliados.

b) Los productos de las actividades propias del partido así como de aquellas, reflejadas en la documentación contable y sometidas al control del Tribunal de Cuentas, que se vengan desarrollando tradicionalmente en sus sedes y faciliten el contacto y la interacción con los ciudadanos; los rendimientos procedentes de la gestión de su propio patrimonio; los beneficios procedentes de sus actividades promocionales y los que puedan obtenerse de los servicios que puedan prestar en relación con sus fines específicos.

c) Las donaciones en dinero o en especie, que perciban en los términos y condiciones previstos en la presente Ley.

d) Los fondos procedentes de los préstamos o créditos que concierten.

e) Las herencias o legados que reciban.

TÍTULO II
Fuentes de financiación

CAPÍTULO PRIMERO
Recursos públicos

Artículo 3. Subvenciones.

Uno. El Estado otorgará a los partidos políticos con representación en el Congreso de los Diputados, subvenciones anuales no condicionadas, con cargo a los Presupuestos Generales del Estado, para atender sus gastos de funcionamiento.

Igualmente, podrá incluirse en los Presupuestos Generales del Estado una asignación anual para sufragar los gastos de seguridad en los que incurran los partidos políticos para mantener su actividad política e institucional.

Dos. Dichas subvenciones se distribuirán en función del número de escaños y de votos obtenidos por cada partido político en las últimas elecciones a la indicada Cámara.

Para la asignación de tales subvenciones se dividirá la correspondiente consignación presupuestaria en tres cantidades iguales. Una de ellas se distribuirá en proporción al número de escaños obtenidos por cada partido político en las últimas elecciones al Congreso de los Diputados y las dos restantes proporcionalmente a todos los votos obtenidos por cada partido en dichas elecciones.

Tres. Igualmente, las Comunidades Autónomas podrán otorgar a los partidos políticos con representación en sus respectivas Asambleas Legislativas, subvenciones anuales no condicionadas, con cargo a los Presupuestos autonómicos correspondientes, para atender sus gastos de funcionamiento.

Dichas subvenciones se distribuirán en función del número de escaños y de votos obtenidos por cada partido político en las últimas elecciones a las indicadas Asambleas Legislativas, en proporción y de acuerdo con los criterios que establezca la correspondiente normativa autonómica.

Las subvenciones a las que se refiere este apartado podrán ser también otorgadas por los Territorios Históricos vascos.

Cuatro. Las subvenciones a que hacen referencia los números anteriores serán incompatibles con cualquier otra ayuda económica o financiera incluida en los Presupuestos Generales del Estado, en los Presupuestos de las Comunidades Autónomas o en los de los Territorios Históricos vascos destinadas al funcionamiento de los partidos políticos, salvo las señaladas en el número uno del artículo 2 de la presente Ley.

Cinco. Iniciado el procedimiento de ilegalización de un partido político, al amparo de lo dispuesto en el artículo 11.2 de la Ley Orgánica 6/2002, de 27 de junio, de Partidos Políticos, la autoridad judicial, a propuesta del Ministro del Interior, podrá acordar, de modo cautelar, la suspensión de la entrega al partido afectado de recursos procedentes de la financiación pública, cualquiera que sea su tipo o naturaleza.

Seis. Cuando las subvenciones estatales anuales previstas en este artículo superen la cuantía de doce millones de euros, se requerirá acuerdo previo del Consejo de Ministros para autorizar su concesión. Esta autorización no implicará la aprobación del gasto, que, en todo caso, corresponderá al órgano competente para la concesión de la subvención.

Siete. No podrá realizarse el pago de las subvenciones anuales en tanto el beneficiario no acredite hallarse al corriente en el cumplimiento de sus obligaciones tributarias y de la Seguridad Social en la forma que se determine reglamentariamente, o tenga pendiente algún reintegro de subvención o ayuda.

Ocho. Se retendrá el pago de las subvenciones anuales ordinarias a aquellos partidos que en las fechas establecidas hayan incumplido las obligaciones de presentar y hacer públicas sus cuentas conforme establece el artículo 14.

Nueve. Todos los organismos y Administraciones Públicas que concedan subvenciones a los partidos políticos deberán hacer público el detalle de las subvenciones abonadas y de los perceptores al menos una vez al año, de conformidad con lo dispuesto en la Ley 19/2013, de 9 de diciembre, de transparencia, acceso a la información pública y buen gobierno.

CAPÍTULO SEGUNDO
Recursos privados

Artículo 4. Aportaciones, donaciones, operaciones asimiladas y acuerdos sobre condiciones de deuda.

Uno. Aportaciones de sus afiliados.

Los partidos políticos podrán recibir de acuerdo con sus estatutos, cuotas y aportaciones de sus afiliados.

Dos. Donaciones privadas a partidos políticos.

a) Los partidos políticos podrán recibir donaciones no finalistas, nominativas, en dinero o en especie, procedentes de personas físicas, dentro de los límites y de acuerdo con los requisitos y condiciones establecidas en esta ley.

Las donaciones recibidas conforme a lo dispuesto en esta ley, que tendrán carácter irrevocable, deberán destinarse a la realización de las actividades propias de la entidad donataria.

Los partidos políticos no podrán aceptar o recibir, directa o indirectamente, donaciones de personas físicas que, en ejercicio de una actividad económica o profesional, sean parte de un contrato vigente de los previstos en la legislación de contratos del sector público.

b) Las cantidades donadas a los partidos políticos deberán abonarse en cuentas abiertas en entidades de crédito exclusivamente para dicho fin. Los ingresos efectuados en estas cuentas serán, únicamente, los que provengan de estas donaciones. A tal efecto, el partido político comunicará a las entidades de crédito en las que tenga cuentas abiertas y al Tribunal de Cuentas, cuál o cuáles son las que se encuentran destinadas exclusivamente al ingreso de donaciones. Las entidades de crédito informarán anualmente al Tribunal de Cuentas sobre las donaciones que hayan sido ingresadas en las citadas cuentas.

c) Cuando por causa no imputable al partido político, el ingreso de la donación se haya efectuado en una cuenta distinta a las señaladas en la letra b), aquel deberá proceder a su traspaso a una cuenta destinada exclusivamente a la recepción de donaciones en el plazo de tres meses desde el cierre del ejercicio, informando de tal circunstancia al Tribunal de Cuentas, con expresión individualizada de los ingresos afectados.

d) De las donaciones previstas en la letra b) quedará constancia de la fecha de imposición, importe de la misma y del nombre e identificación fiscal del donante. La entidad de crédito donde se realice la imposición estará obligada a extender al donante un documento acreditativo en el que consten los extremos anteriores. La aceptación de las donaciones de efectivo se entenderá producida si en el plazo establecido en el apartado anterior no se hubiera procedido a su devolución al donante, a su consignación judicial o ingreso en el Tesoro.

e) Las donaciones en especie se entenderán aceptadas mediante certificación expedida por el partido político en la que se haga constar, además de la identificación del donante, el documento público u otro documento auténtico que acredite la entrega del bien donado haciendo mención expresa del carácter irrevocable de la donación.

La valoración de las donaciones en especie se realizará conforme a lo dispuesto en la Ley 49/2002, de 23 de diciembre, de Régimen Fiscal de las Entidades sin Fines Lucrativos y de los Incentivos Fiscales al Mecenazgo.

f) Cuando la suma del valor de las donaciones efectuadas por una misma persona física exceda del límite máximo anual permitido se procederá a la devolución del exceso al donante. Cuando ello no haya resultado posible, la cantidad o el equivalente del bien en metálico, se ingresará en el Tesoro en el plazo de tres meses desde el cierre del ejercicio.

g) En todo caso, cuando excepcionalmente no haya sido posible proceder a la identificación de un donante, el importe de la donación se ingresará en el Tesoro en el plazo de tres meses desde el cierre del ejercicio.

h) Lo dispuesto en las letras anteriores será de aplicación a los supuestos de recepción de donaciones a través de mecanismos de financiación participativa.

i) No tendrán la consideración de donaciones las entregas de efectivo, bienes muebles o inmuebles realizadas por partidos políticos pertenecientes a una misma unión, federación, confederación o coalición permanente, ya sean entre sí o a aquellas.

Tres. Operaciones asimiladas.

Los partidos políticos no podrán aceptar que, directa o indirectamente, terceras personas asuman de forma efectiva el coste de sus adquisiciones de bienes, obras o servicios o de cualesquiera otros gastos que genere su actividad.

Cuatro. Acuerdos sobre condiciones de deuda.

Los partidos políticos podrán llegar a acuerdos respecto de las condiciones de la deuda que mantengan con entidades de crédito de conformidad con el ordenamiento jurídico, sin que el tipo de interés que se aplique pueda ser inferior al que corresponda a las condiciones de mercado. De tales acuerdos, y en especial, de los que supongan la cancelación de garantías reales, se dará cuenta al Tribunal de Cuentas y al Banco de España por el partido político y por la entidad de crédito, respectivamente.

Las entidades de crédito no podrán efectuar condonaciones totales o parciales de deuda a los partidos políticos. A estos efectos se entiende por condonación la cancelación total o parcial del principal del crédito o de los intereses vencidos o la renegociación del tipo de interés por debajo de los aplicados en condiciones de mercado.

Artículo 5. Límites a las donaciones privadas.

Uno. Los partidos políticos no podrán aceptar o recibir directa o indirectamente:

a) Donaciones anónimas, finalistas o revocables.

b) Donaciones procedentes de una misma persona superiores a 50.000 euros anuales.

c) Donaciones procedentes de personas jurídicas y de entes sin personalidad jurídica.

Se exceptúan del límite previsto en la letra b) las donaciones en especie de bienes inmuebles, siempre que se cumplan los requisitos establecidos en el artículo 4.2, letra e).

Dos. Todas las donaciones superiores a 25.000 euros y en todo caso, las donaciones de bienes inmuebles, deberán ser objeto de notificación al Tribunal de Cuentas por el partido político en el plazo de tres meses desde su aceptación.

Artículo 6. Actividades propias.

Uno. Los partidos políticos no podrán desarrollar actividades de carácter mercantil de ninguna naturaleza.

Dos. No se reputarán actividades mercantiles las actividades propias a que se refiere la letra b) del apartado dos, artículo 2.

Tres. Los ingresos procedentes de las actividades propias del partido político, los rendimientos procedentes de la gestión de su propio patrimonio, así como los beneficios derivados de sus actividades promocionales y los que puedan obtenerse de los servicios que puedan prestar en relación con sus fines específicos, precisarán la identificación del transmitente cuando la transmisión patrimonial al partido político sea igual o superior a 300 euros.

Artículo 7. Aportaciones de personas extranjeras.

Uno. Los partidos políticos podrán recibir donaciones no finalistas, procedentes de personas físicas extranjeras, con los límites, requisitos y condiciones establecidas en la presente ley para las aportaciones privadas, y siempre que se cumplan, además, los requisitos de la normativa vigente sobre control de cambios y movimiento de capitales.

Dos. Los partidos no podrán aceptar ninguna forma de financiación por parte de Gobiernos y organismos, entidades o empresas públicas extranjeras o de empresas relacionadas directa o indirectamente con los mismos.

Artículo 8. Justificación de las cuotas y aportaciones.

Uno. Las cuotas y aportaciones de los afiliados deberán abonarse en cuentas de entidades de crédito abiertas exclusivamente para dicho fin.

Dos. Los ingresos efectuados en las cuentas destinadas a la recepción de cuotas serán, únicamente, los que provengan de éstas, y deberán ser realizados mediante domiciliación bancaria de una cuenta de la cual sea titular el afiliado, o mediante ingreso nominativo en la cuenta que designe el partido.

Tres. Las restantes aportaciones privadas deberán abonarse en una cuenta distinta de la prescrita en el párrafo anterior. En todo caso, quedará constancia de la fecha de imposición, importe de las mismas y del nombre completo del afiliado o aportante. La entidad de crédito donde se realice la imposición estará obligada a extender un documento acreditativo en el que consten los extremos anteriores. Todas las aportaciones que, de forma individual o acumulada, sean superiores a 25.000 euros y en todo caso, las de bienes inmuebles, deberán ser objeto de notificación al Tribunal de Cuentas por el partido político en el plazo de tres meses desde el cierre del ejercicio.

TÍTULO III
Régimen tributario

Artículo 9. Objeto y ámbito de aplicación.

Uno. El presente título tiene por objeto regular el régimen tributario de los partidos políticos, así como el aplicable a las cuotas, aportaciones y donaciones efectuadas por personas físicas para contribuir a su financiación.

Dos. En lo no previsto en este título se aplicarán las normas tributarias generales y en particular, las previstas para las entidades sin fines lucrativos.

CAPÍTULO PRIMERO
Régimen tributario de los partidos políticos

Artículo 10. Rentas exentas de tributación.

Uno. Los partidos políticos gozarán de exención en el Impuesto sobre Sociedades por las rentas obtenidas para la financiación de las actividades que constituyen su objeto o finalidad específica en los términos establecidos en el presente artículo.

Dos. La exención a que se refiere el número anterior resultará de aplicación a los siguientes rendimientos e incrementos de patrimonio:

a) Las cuotas y aportaciones satisfechas por sus afiliados.

b) Las subvenciones percibidas con arreglo a lo dispuesto en esta Ley.

c) Las donaciones privadas efectuadas por personas físicas así como cualesquiera otros incrementos de patrimonio que se pongan de manifiesto como consecuencia de adquisiciones a título lucrativo.

d) Los rendimientos obtenidos en el ejercicio de sus actividades propias. Cuando se trate de rendimientos procedentes de explotaciones económicas propias la exención deberá ser expresamente declarada por la Administración Tributaria.

La exención se aplicará, igualmente, respecto de las rentas que se pongan de manifiesto en la transmisión onerosa de bienes o derechos afectos a la realización del objeto o finalidad propia del partido político siempre que el producto de la enajenación se destine a nuevas inversiones vinculadas a su objeto o finalidad propia o a la financiación de sus actividades, en los plazos establecidos en la normativa del Impuesto sobre Sociedades.

e) Los rendimientos procedentes de los bienes y derechos que integran el patrimonio del partido político.

Artículo 11. Tipo de gravamen, rentas no sujetas a retención y obligación de declarar.

Uno. La base imponible positiva que corresponda a las rentas no exentas, será gravada al tipo del 25 por ciento.

Dos. Las rentas exentas en virtud de esta Ley no estarán sometidas a retención ni ingreso a cuenta. Reglamentariamente se determinará el procedimiento de acreditación de los partidos políticos a efectos de la exclusión de la obligación de retener.

Tres. Los partidos políticos vendrán obligados a presentar y suscribir declaración por el Impuesto sobre Sociedades con relación a las rentas no exentas.

CAPÍTULO SEGUNDO
Régimen tributario de las cuotas, aportaciones y donaciones efectuadas a partidos políticos

Artículo 12. Incentivos fiscales.

Uno. Las cuotas de afiliación, así como las restantes aportaciones realizadas a los partidos políticos, serán deducibles de la base imponible del Impuesto de la Renta de las Personas Físicas, con el límite de 600 euros anuales, siempre que dichas cuotas y aportaciones sean justificadas según el artículo 8.1.

Dos. A las donaciones a que se refiere el artículo 4, efectuadas a los partidos políticos, les serán de aplicación las deducciones previstas en la Ley 49/2002, de 23 de diciembre, de Régimen Fiscal de las Entidades sin fines lucrativos y de los incentivos fiscales al Mecenazgo.

Artículo 13. Justificación de las cuotas, aportaciones y donaciones efectuadas.

La aplicación del régimen tributario establecido en el artículo anterior estará condicionada a que la persona física disponga del documento acreditativo de la aportación, donación o cuota satisfecha al partido político perceptor.

TÍTULO IV
Obligaciones contables y gestión económico-financiera

Artículo 14. Obligaciones relativas a la contabilidad de los partidos políticos.

Uno. Los partidos políticos deberán llevar libros de contabilidad detallados que permitan en todo momento conocer su situación financiera y patrimonial y el cumplimiento de las obligaciones previstas en la presente ley.

Dos. Los libros de Tesorería, Inventarios y Balances deberán contener, conforme a principios de contabilidad generalmente aceptados:

a) El inventario anual de todos los bienes.

b) La cuenta de ingresos, consignándose como mínimo las siguientes categorías de ingresos:

– Cuantía global de las cuotas y aportaciones de sus afiliados.

– Ingresos procedentes de su propio patrimonio.

– Ingresos procedentes de las donaciones a que se refiere el artículo 4.

– Subvenciones públicas.

– Rendimientos procedentes de las actividades del partido.

– Herencias y legados recibidos.

c) La cuenta de gastos, consignándose como mínimo las siguientes categorías de gastos:

– Gastos de personal.

– Gastos de adquisición de bienes y servicios (corrientes).

– Gastos financieros de préstamos.

– Otros gastos de administración.

– Gastos de las actividades propias del partido.

d) Las operaciones de capital relativas a:

– Créditos o préstamos de instituciones financieras.

– Inversiones.

– Deudores y acreedores.

Tres. Las cuentas anuales comprenderán el Balance, la cuenta de Resultados y una Memoria explicativa de ambas. En todo caso, dicha Memoria incluirá la relación de subvenciones públicas y de donaciones privadas, tanto dinerarias como en especie de bienes inmuebles, muebles, servicios o cualquier otra transacción que constituya una ventaja económica, recibidas de personas físicas con referencia concreta, en cada una de ellas, de los elementos que permitan identificar al donante y señalar el importe del capital recibido.

La Memoria deberá ir acompañada, igualmente, de un anexo donde se especifiquen pormenorizadamente las condiciones contractuales estipuladas de los créditos o préstamos de cualquier clase que mantenga el partido con las entidades de crédito. En él se identificará a la entidad concedente, el importe otorgado, el tipo de interés y el plazo de amortización del crédito o préstamo y la deuda pendiente al cierre del ejercicio de que se trate con indicación de cualquier contingencia relevante sobre el cumplimiento de las condiciones pactadas.

Cuatro. No obstante lo dispuesto en el párrafo anterior, para la rendición de cuentas de los Grupos Parlamentarios de las Cortes Generales, de las Asambleas Legislativas de las Comunidades Autónomas, de las Juntas Generales de los Territorios Históricos vascos y de los Grupos de las Corporaciones Locales, se estará a lo que dispongan sus respectivos Reglamentos o su legislación específica, que deberán respetar los principios generales de esta ley en materia de rendición de cuentas.

Cinco. Las cuentas anuales consolidadas de los partidos políticos se extenderán a los ámbitos estatal, autonómico y provincial. Las cuentas correspondientes al ámbito local y comarcal, si existiese, se integrarán en las cuentas de nivel provincial. Las cuentas anuales consolidadas de federaciones de partidos y coaliciones incluirán las de los partidos federados y coaligados.

Seis. Todos los partidos políticos habrán de remitir las cuentas anuales consolidadas, en las que se detallarán y documentarán sus ingresos y gastos, debidamente formalizadas al Tribunal de Cuentas antes del 30 de junio del año siguiente al que aquellas se refieran. La presentación se efectuará por el responsable de la gestión económico-financiera del partido.

Siete. Una vez presentadas las cuentas anuales, el Tribunal de Cuentas entregará al partido político justificación de haber efectuado dicha presentación. Dentro del mes siguiente a la finalización del plazo de presentación de las cuentas anuales, el Tribunal de Cuentas remitirá al Registro de partidos políticos del Ministerio del Interior y al Presidente de la Comisión Mixta para las Relaciones con el Tribunal de Cuentas, la relación de los partidos que hayan realizado la presentación.

Ocho. Los partidos políticos deberán publicar en su página web, en el plazo máximo de un mes desde la fecha de envío al Tribunal de Cuentas, el balance, la cuenta de resultados y en particular: la cuantía de los créditos pendientes de amortización, con especificación de la entidad concedente, el importe otorgado, el tipo de interés y el plazo de amortización, las subvenciones recibidas y las donaciones y legados de importe superior a 25.000 euros con referencia concreta a la identidad del donante o legatario, sin perjuicio de lo establecido en el artículo 7.5 de la Ley Orgánica 2/1982, de 12 de mayo, del Tribunal de Cuentas.

Nueve. Los partidos políticos, una vez emitido por el Tribunal de Cuentas el informe de fiscalización correspondiente a un determinado ejercicio, deberán hacerlo público a través de su página web en un plazo máximo de 15 días.

Artículo 14 bis. Responsable de la gestión económico-financiera.

Uno. El responsable de la gestión económico-financiera del partido político será designado en la forma que determinen los estatutos entre personas con acreditados conocimientos o experiencia profesional en el ámbito económico y en las que concurra la condición de honorabilidad.

Dos. Se considera que no concurre la honorabilidad en quienes:

a) Estén condenados por sentencia firme a pena privativa de libertad, hasta que se haya cumplido la condena.

b) Estén condenados por sentencia firme por la comisión de delitos de falsedad; contra la libertad; contra el patrimonio y orden socioeconómico, contra la Hacienda Pública y la Seguridad Social, contra los derechos de los trabajadores, la Administración Pública, la Constitución, las instituciones del Estado, la Administración de Justicia, la Comunidad Internacional; de traición y contra la paz o la independencia del Estado y relativos a la defensa nacional; y contra el orden público, en especial, el terrorismo, hasta que los antecedentes penales hayan sido cancelados.

c) Se encuentren incursos en un proceso penal por un delito que comporte la inhabilitación o la pérdida del derecho de sufragio pasivo cuando se haya dictado auto de apertura de juicio oral.

d) Los inhabilitados conforme a la Ley 22/2003, de 9 de julio, Concursal mientras no haya concluido el período de inhabilitación fijado en la sentencia de calificación del concurso.

No podrán ser responsables de la gestión económico-financiera de un partido político los funcionarios en activo al servicio de la Administración Pública y las demás personas afectadas por una incompatibilidad legal.

Tres. El responsable de la gestión económico-financiera responderá de la regularidad contable de la actividad reflejada en las cuentas anuales. Esta responsabilidad es independiente de aquella en la que hubieran incurrido quienes adoptaran las resoluciones o realizaran los actos reflejados en las cuentas.

Cuatro. Son funciones del responsable de la gestión económico-financiera:

a) La elaboración de las cuentas anuales y su presentación ante el Tribunal de Cuentas.

b) La supervisión de los responsables de la gestión económico-financiera de nivel autonómico y provincial, si existiesen.

c) Las funciones en materia de ordenación de pagos y autorización de gastos que en su caso señalen los estatutos del partido.

d) Cualquier otra función que le atribuyan los estatutos o el máximo órgano de dirección del partido.

Cinco. Para el adecuado cumplimiento de sus funciones, el responsable de la gestión económico-financiera del partido a nivel nacional podrá impartir instrucciones específicas y criterios de actuación a los responsables de los distintos niveles territoriales.

TÍTULO V
Fiscalización y control

Artículo 15. Control interno.

Los partidos políticos deberán prever un sistema de control interno que garantice la adecuada intervención y contabilización de todos los actos y documentos de los que se deriven derechos y obligaciones de contenido económico, conforme a sus estatutos. El informe resultante de esta auditoría acompañará a la documentación a rendir al Tribunal de Cuentas.

Artículo 16. Control externo.

Uno. Corresponde en exclusiva al Tribunal de Cuentas el control de la actividad económico-financiera de los partidos políticos, sin perjuicio de las competencias relativas a la fiscalización de los procesos electorales autonómicos atribuidas a los órganos de control externo de las Comunidades Autónomas previstos en sus respectivos estatutos.

Dos. El Tribunal de Cuentas fiscalizará en todo caso las cuentas relativas a los partidos que perciban algún tipo de subvención pública de las previstas en el artículo 3.

Respecto al resto de los partidos políticos el Tribunal de Cuentas realizará las actuaciones fiscalizadoras que considere oportunas conforme se establezca en sus planes de actuación.

Tres. Este control se extenderá a la fiscalización de la legalidad de los recursos públicos y privados de los partidos políticos así como la regularidad contable de las actividades económico-financieras que realicen y a la adecuación de su actividad económico-financiera a los principios de gestión financiera que sean exigibles conforme a su naturaleza.

Cuatro. El Tribunal de Cuentas, en el plazo de seis meses desde la recepción de la documentación señalada en el artículo 14, emitirá un informe sobre su regularidad y adecuación a lo dispuesto en el apartado anterior, o en su caso se harán constar expresamente cuantas infracciones o prácticas irregulares se hayan observado.

Cinco. Dicho informe se elevará a las Cortes Generales y se publicará posteriormente en el "Boletín Oficial del Estado".

Artículo 16 bis. Control parlamentario.

La Comisión Mixta para las Relaciones con el Tribunal de Cuentas podrá, en el plazo de dos meses desde la aprobación del informe de fiscalización por el Tribunal de Cuentas, solicitar la comparecencia del responsable de la gestión económico-financiera de cualquier partido político que perciban las subvenciones contempladas en la Ley Orgánica 5/1985, de 19 de junio, del Régimen Electoral General, para que informe sobre las infracciones o prácticas irregulares que en su caso, se hayan observado por el órgano fiscalizador.

Dicha comparecencia no exime de la obligación de remitir al Tribunal de Cuentas cualquier otra información contable que este estime pertinente.

TÍTULO VI
Régimen sancionador

Artículo 17. Infracciones.

Uno. Sin perjuicio de las responsabilidades legales de cualquier índole que se deriven de lo dispuesto en el ordenamiento jurídico en general y de lo preceptuado en esta ley en particular, el Tribunal de Cuentas acordará la imposición de sanciones al partido político que cometa alguna de las infracciones que se tipifican en este artículo, siempre que no constituyan delito.

Dos. Serán consideradas infracciones muy graves:

a) La aceptación de donaciones o aportaciones que contravengan las limitaciones o requisitos establecidos en los artículos 4, 5, 7 y 8. Tendrán idéntica calificación la asunción, por terceras personas, de los gastos del partido en los términos indicados en el artículo 4.tres, así como aquellos acuerdos sobre condiciones de deuda que infrinjan la prohibición contenida en el artículo 4.cuatro.

b) La superación por los partidos políticos, en un diez por ciento o más, de los límites de gastos electorales previstos en la Ley Orgánica 5/1985, de 19 de junio, del Régimen Electoral General, sin perjuicio de lo establecido en el artículo 134 de dicha Ley.

c) El incumplimiento durante dos ejercicios consecutivos o tres alternos de la obligación de presentar las cuentas anuales en el plazo previsto en el artículo 14. Seis o la presentación de cuentas incompletas o deficientes que impidan al Tribunal de Cuentas llevar a cabo su cometido fiscalizador.

Tres. Serán consideradas infracciones graves:

a) La realización de actividades de carácter mercantil según establece el artículo 6.

b) La superación por los partidos políticos, en más de un tres y en menos de un diez por ciento, de los límites de gastos electorales previstos en la Ley Orgánica 5/1985, de 19 de junio, del Régimen Electoral General, sin perjuicio de lo establecido en el artículo 134 de dicha Ley.

c) El incumplimiento de la obligación de presentar las cuentas anuales, la presentación de cuentas incompletas o deficientes que impidan al Tribunal de Cuentas llevar a cabo su cometido fiscalizador durante un ejercicio o cualquier otra de las obligaciones contables previstas en esta ley, siempre que ello no constituya delito.

d) La falta de un sistema de auditoría o control interno que establece el artículo 15.

Cuatro. Serán consideradas infracciones leves:

a) Las faltas al deber de colaboración que establece el artículo 19.

b) La superación por los partidos políticos, en más de un uno y hasta un tres por ciento, de los límites de gastos electorales previstos en la Ley Orgánica 5/1985, de 19 de junio, del Régimen Electoral General, sin perjuicio de lo establecido en el artículo 134 de dicha Ley.

Cinco. Las infracciones muy graves prescribirán a los cinco años, las graves a los tres años y las leves a los dos años.

El cómputo de estos plazos se iniciará en el momento de la comisión de la infracción.

Artículo 17 bis. Sanciones.

Uno. Por la comisión de infracciones muy graves se impondrán las siguientes sanciones:

a) Por las infracciones previstas en el artículo 17 apartado dos a) una sanción cuyo importe irá del doble al quíntuplo de la cantidad que exceda del límite legalmente permitido, de la cantidad asumida por el tercero o de la cantidad condonada, según proceda.

b) Por las infracciones previstas en el artículo 17 apartado dos b), una multa pecuniaria proporcional del duplo al quíntuplo del exceso de gasto producido.

c) Por las infracciones previstas en el artículo 17 apartado dos c), una sanción de un mínimo de cincuenta mil euros y un máximo de cien mil euros.

En ningún caso las sanciones previstas en los apartados a) y b) serán inferiores a cincuenta mil euros.

Dos. Por la comisión de infracciones graves se impondrán las siguientes sanciones:

a) Por las infracciones previstas en el artículo 17 apartado tres a), una multa pecuniaria de entre veinticinco mil y cincuenta mil euros más una multa pecuniaria equivalente al cien por ciento del beneficio neto obtenido mediante la realización de las actividades mercantiles.

b) Por las infracciones previstas en el artículo 17 apartado dos b), una sanción cuyo importe irá del doble al quíntuplo del exceso del gasto producido sin que en ningún caso pueda ser inferior a veinticinco mil euros.

c) Para el resto de las infracciones graves, una sanción de un mínimo de diez mil euros y un máximo de cincuenta mil euros.

Tres. Por la comisión de infracciones leves se impondrán las siguientes sanciones:

a) Por la infracción prevista en el artículo 17, apartado tres a), una multa pecuniaria de entre cinco mil y diez mil euros.

b) Por la infracción prevista en el artículo 17, apartado tres b), una sanción cuyo importe irá del doble al quíntuplo del exceso del gasto producido, sin que en ningún caso pueda ser inferior a cinco mil euros.

Cuatro. El Tribunal de Cuentas vigilará que las sanciones se hagan efectivas antes del libramiento de la siguiente subvención y que se detraiga su importe en el caso de no haber sido satisfechas.

En aquellos casos en que el partido político sancionado no tenga derecho a la percepción de subvenciones, el Tribunal de Cuentas requerirá al citado partido para que proceda al ingreso del importe correspondiente a la sanción en el Tesoro Público.

Cuando un partido político no haga efectivo el pago de la sanción impuesta, el Tribunal de Cuentas dará traslado a la Agencia Estatal de la Administración Tributaria para que ésta proceda a su recaudación en periodo ejecutivo.

Artículo 18. Procedimiento sancionador.

Uno. El procedimiento sancionador se iniciará por acuerdo del Pleno del Tribunal de Cuentas.

Tan pronto como el Tribunal de Cuentas tenga conocimiento de los hechos, el Pleno dispondrá la apertura de un periodo de información previa en el que se dará audiencia al partido político presuntamente infractor, tras el cual, si hubiera lugar a ello, acordará la iniciación del procedimiento sancionador. El procedimiento sancionador será compatible, tanto con el ejercicio de su función fiscalizadora sobre la gestión económico-financiera del partido político presuntamente infractor, como con la imposición, cuando proceda, de las multas coercitivas previstas en el artículo 30 de la Ley 7/1988, de 5 de abril, de Funcionamiento del Tribunal de Cuentas. La iniciación del procedimiento sancionador interrumpe la prescripción de las infracciones.

Dos. El acuerdo de iniciación tendrá el contenido mínimo siguiente:

a) La identificación del partido político presuntamente responsable.

b) Los hechos que motivan la incoación del procedimiento, su posible calificación jurídica y las sanciones que pudieran corresponder.

c) El instructor del procedimiento, con expresa indicación del régimen de recusación del mismo.

El acuerdo de iniciación se comunicará al instructor y se notificará al partido político presuntamente infractor, indicándole que tiene un plazo de quince días para aportar cuantas alegaciones, documentos o informaciones estime convenientes y para solicitar la apertura de un período probatorio y proponer los medios de prueba que consideren adecuados.

El acuerdo de iniciación se acompañará de los documentos y pruebas que haya tenido en cuenta el Pleno para acordar la iniciación del procedimiento.

Tres. Se abrirá un período probatorio en los siguientes supuestos:

a) Cuando en el trámite de alegaciones establecido en el apartado precedente lo solicite el partido interesado con proposición de medios de prueba concretos.

b) Cuando, en ausencia de solicitud de parte interesada, el instructor lo considere necesario para el esclarecimiento de los hechos y determinación de los responsables. En este caso el instructor dará un plazo de cinco días a los interesados para que propongan los medios de prueba que estimen oportunos.

El período probatorio durará treinta días hábiles.

La práctica de las pruebas se realizará de conformidad con lo establecido en el artículo 81 de la Ley 30/1992, de Régimen Jurídico de las Administraciones Públicas y del Procedimiento Administrativo Común.

Cuatro. Concluido, en su caso, el período probatorio, el instructor formulará propuesta de resolución, la cual deberá contener:

1. Si estima que existe infracción y responsabilidad:

a) Los hechos que considere probados y la valoración de la prueba en que tal consideración se funde.

b) El partido político que considere responsable y la valoración de la prueba en que tal consideración se funde.

c) Los preceptos tipificadores de infracciones en que considere subsumidos los hechos y las razones de tal consideración.

d) Las sanciones que estime procedentes en los términos del artículo 17 bis, y las circunstancias que a tal efecto haya considerado así como, en su caso, la proposición de suspensión de la ejecución de la sanción, de ejecución fraccionada o de su modificación, y las razones de tal proposición.

2. Si estima que no existe infracción o responsabilidad, contendrá la propuesta de absolución.

Cinco. La propuesta de resolución se notificará a los interesados, indicándoles que disponen de un plazo de quince días para formular alegaciones para lo que se les pondrá de manifiesto el expediente, a fin de que puedan consultarlo y obtener copias de los documentos que obren en el mismo.

Concluido el trámite de audiencia, el instructor cursará inmediatamente la propuesta de resolución al Pleno del Tribunal de Cuentas para que resuelva el procedimiento, junto con los documentos, alegaciones e informaciones que obren en el expediente.

Seis. El instructor podrá, motivadamente, prorrogar los plazos de dichos trámites de alegaciones y el del período de prueba, por una sola vez e idéntico o inferior tiempo al establecido, siempre que, por el número y la naturaleza de las pruebas a practicar, la complejidad de las situaciones fácticas y cuestiones jurídicas analizadas u otras razones atendibles, sea preciso para lograr la adecuada determinación de los hechos y las responsabilidades o para garantizar la eficaz defensa de los incursos en el procedimiento sancionador.

Siete. Los actos del instructor que denieguen la apertura del período probatorio o la práctica de algún medio de prueba propuesta por las partes, serán susceptibles de recurso ante el Pleno del Tribunal de Cuentas, en el plazo de tres días, considerándose su silencio desestimatorio.

Ocho. El Pleno del Tribunal de Cuentas dictará resolución motivada, que decidirá sobre todas las cuestiones planteadas por el partido interesado y aquellas derivadas del procedimiento. La resolución que resuelva el procedimiento deberá tener el contenido que se establece en el apartado 4.

El Pleno del Tribunal de Cuentas únicamente podrá variar la relación de hechos expresada en la propuesta de resolución, matizándolos o tomando en cuenta otros, en el caso de que ello sea en beneficio del partido político incurso en el procedimiento sancionador, motivando específicamente en la resolución la variación fáctica.

Si no hubiera sido notificada la resolución en el plazo de seis meses desde la iniciación del procedimiento se producirá la caducidad de este. El transcurso de este plazo quedará interrumpido mientras el procedimiento se encuentre paralizado por causas imputables a los interesados.

Nueve. Las resoluciones sancionadoras que adopte el Tribunal de Cuentas serán susceptibles de recurso contencioso-administrativo ante el Tribunal Supremo. Cuando en dichas resoluciones se acuerde la imposición de alguna de las sanciones previstas en el artículo 17 bis, la interposición del recurso suspenderá automáticamente la ejecución de la resolución adoptada por el Tribunal de Cuentas.

Artículo 19. Deber de colaboración.

Uno. Los partidos políticos estarán obligados a la remisión de cuantos documentos, antecedentes, datos y justificaciones les sean requeridos por el Tribunal de Cuentas para el cumplimiento de su función fiscalizadora.

Dos. Cuando en el ejercicio de la función fiscalizadora las autoridades o funcionarios del Tribunal de Cuentas tengan conocimiento de datos, informes o antecedentes que afecten a la intimidad de las personas, estarán obligados al más estricto y completo sigilo respecto de ellos, incurriendo, si incumpliesen dicha obligación, en las responsabilidades administrativas o penales que puedan corresponder.

Asimismo, y sólo en estos supuestos, los partidos políticos podrán cumplir con la obligación a que se refiere el apartado uno del presente artículo poniendo a disposición del Tribunal la información que precise en la sede o dependencia que los mismos designen.

Tres. Las entidades que hubieran mantenido relaciones de naturaleza económica con los partidos políticos estarán obligadas, si son requeridas por el Tribunal de Cuentas, a proporcionar a éste la información y justificación detallada sobre sus operaciones con ellos, de acuerdo con las normas de auditoría externa, generalmente aceptadas, y a los solos efectos de verificar el cumplimiento de los límites, requisitos y obligaciones establecidos por la presente Ley.

Disposición adicional primera.

La letra c) del apartado 3 del artículo 9 del Texto Refundido del Impuesto sobre Sociedades, aprobado por Real Decreto Legislativo 4/2004, de 5 de marzo, quedará redactado como sigue:

«c) Los colegios profesionales, las asociaciones empresariales, las cámaras oficiales y los sindicatos de trabajadores.»

Disposición adicional segunda.

La letra d) del apartado 2 del artículo 28 del Texto Refundido del Impuesto sobre Sociedades, aprobado por Real Decreto Legislativo 4/2004, de 5 de marzo, quedará redactado como sigue:

«d) Los colegios profesionales, las asociaciones empresariales, las cámaras oficiales y los sindicatos de trabajadores.»

Disposición adicional tercera.

Se añade el número 28 al apartado Uno del artículo 20 de la Ley 37/1992, de 28 de diciembre, del Impuesto sobre el Valor añadido, con el siguiente texto:

«28. Las prestaciones de servicios y las entregas de bienes realizadas por los partidos políticos con motivo de manifestaciones destinadas a reportarles un apoyo financiero para el cumplimiento de su finalidad específica y organizadas en su exclusivo beneficio.»

Disposición adicional cuarta.

Se añade un nuevo artículo 61 bis a la Ley 35/2006, de 28 de noviembre, del Impuesto sobre la Renta de las Personas Físicas y de modificación parcial de las leyes de los Impuestos sobre Sociedades, sobre la Renta de no Residentes y sobre el Patrimonio, con la siguiente redacción:

«Artículo 61 bis. Reducción por cuotas y aportaciones a partidos políticos.

Las cuotas de afiliación y las aportaciones a Partidos Políticos, Federaciones, Coaliciones o Agrupaciones de Electores, podrán ser objeto de reducción en la base imponible con un límite máximo de 600 euros anuales.»

Disposición adicional quinta.

Se añade una nueva letra e) al artículo 45.1 A) del Texto Refundido de la Ley del Impuesto sobre Transmisiones Patrimoniales y Actos Jurídicos Documentados, aprobado por Real Decreto Legislativo 1/1993, de 24 de septiembre, con la siguiente redacción:

«e) Los Partidos políticos con representación parlamentaria.»

Disposición adicional sexta.

Uno. La Ley de Presupuestos Generales de cada ejercicio fijará el importe global de la consignación para atender las subvenciones reguladas en el artículo 3 de esta Ley.

Dos. Las cantidades que figuran en los artículos de esta Ley distintas de las contempladas en al apartado primero de esta disposición se adecuarán anualmente al índice de precios al consumo.

Disposición adicional séptima. Fundaciones y entidades vinculadas a partidos políticos o dependientes de ellos.

Uno. Se considera que una fundación está vinculada o es dependiente de un partido político cuando concurra alguna de las siguientes circunstancias:

a) Que se constituya con una aportación mayoritaria, directa o indirecta, del partido político o de otra fundación o entidad vinculada o dependiente de aquel.

b) Que su patrimonio fundacional, con un carácter de permanencia, esté formado en más de un 50 por 100 por bienes o derechos aportados o cedidos por las referidas entidades.

c) Que el partido político, directamente o a través de entidades vinculadas, pueda nombrar o destituir a la mayoría de los miembros del patronato.

d) Que sea designada como fundación vinculada por el partido político, de acuerdo con lo dispuesto en la disposición adicional cuarta de la Ley Orgánica 6/2002, de 27 de junio, de Partidos Políticos.

Se considera que una entidad está vinculada o es dependiente de un partido político cuando este ostente o pueda ostentar, directa o indirectamente, el control de aquella. En particular, se presumirá que existe control cuando el partido político se encuentre en relación con la entidad en alguna de las siguientes situaciones:

a) Posea la mayoría de los derechos de voto.

b) Tenga la facultad de nombrar o destituir a la mayoría de los miembros del órgano de administración.

c) Pueda disponer, en virtud de acuerdos celebrados con terceros, de la mayoría de los derechos de voto.

d) Haya designado con sus votos a la mayoría de los miembros del órgano de administración. En particular, se presumirá esta circunstancia cuando la mayoría de los miembros del órgano de administración de la sociedad dominada sean miembros del máximo órgano de dirección del partido político o de otra entidad vinculada o dependiente de aquel.

e) Que sea designada como entidad vinculada por el partido político, de acuerdo con lo dispuesto en la disposición adicional cuarta de la Ley Orgánica 6/2002, de 27 de junio, de Partidos Políticos.

A los efectos de este apartado, a los derechos de voto del partido político se añadirán los que posea a través de otras fundaciones o entidades vinculadas a o dependientes de ellos o a través de personas que actúen en su propio nombre pero por cuenta del partido político o de otras fundaciones o entidades vinculadas a o dependientes de aquel o aquellos de los que disponga concertadamente con cualquier otra persona. Se presume que una persona actúa por cuenta del partido político cuando su intervención en el órgano de administración derive de un nombramiento realizado por el partido político o de la titularidad de un cargo para el que haya sido designado por el partido político.

Dos. Las aportaciones que reciban las fundaciones y entidades vinculadas a partidos políticos o dependientes de ellos estarán sometidas a los mecanismos de fiscalización y control, y al régimen sancionador previstos, respectivamente, en los títulos V y VI, sin perjuicio de las normas propias que les sean de aplicación. El control que lleve a cabo el Tribunal de Cuentas se extenderá además a la regularidad contable de dichas aportaciones y de los gastos derivados de programas y actividades financiados con cargo a subvenciones públicas.

Tres. Los recursos que financien la actividad de las fundaciones y entidades vinculadas a partidos políticos o dependientes de ellos serán los previstos en la legislación aplicable en cada caso.

Cuatro. En el caso de las donaciones, estarán sometidas a los límites y requisitos previstos en el capítulo segundo del título II, si bien, no será de aplicación lo previsto en el artículo 5.Uno, letras b) y c).

Las donaciones procedentes de personas jurídicas requerirán siempre acuerdo adoptado en debida forma por el órgano o representante competente al efecto, haciendo constar de forma expresa el cumplimiento de las previsiones de la presente ley. Cuando estas donaciones sean de carácter monetario de importe superior a 120.000 euros, tendrán que formalizarse en documento público.

Las fundaciones y entidades vinculadas reguladas en esta disposición no podrán aceptar o recibir directa o indirectamente, donaciones de organismos, entidades o empresas públicas.

Cinco. No tendrán la consideración de donaciones, a los solos efectos de esta disposición adicional, las entregas monetarias o patrimoniales llevadas a cabo por una persona física o jurídica para financiar una actividad o un proyecto concreto de la fundación o entidad, en cuanto tal actividad o proyecto se realice como consecuencia de un interés común personal o derivado de las actividades propias del objeto societario o estatutario de ambas entidades.

Las entregas realizadas al amparo de lo previsto en este apartado deberán, en todo caso, formalizarse en documento público, comunicarse al Tribunal de Cuentas en el plazo de tres meses desde su aceptación y hacerse públicas, preferentemente a través de la página web de la fundación o entidad vinculada.

Seis. Las fundaciones y entidades reguladas en esta disposición adicional estarán obligadas a formular y aprobar sus cuentas en los términos previstos en la legislación vigente, a realizar una auditoría de sus cuentas anuales y a enviar toda la documentación al Tribunal de Cuentas.

Una vez emitido por esta institución el informe de fiscalización al que se refiere el apartado Dos, vendrán obligadas a hacer públicas, preferentemente a través de su página web, el balance y la cuenta de resultados así como las conclusiones del informe de auditoría, de forma que esta información sea de gratuito y fácil acceso para los ciudadanos.

Siete. Las fundaciones y entidades reguladas por esta disposición adicional estarán obligadas a informar anualmente al Ministerio de Hacienda y Administraciones Públicas de todas las donaciones y aportaciones recibidas, a cuyo fin se aprobará una orden ministerial en la que se indicarán el contenido, alcance y estructura de la información que ha de facilitarse. Además, todas las donaciones procedentes de personas jurídicas deberán ser objeto de notificación al Tribunal de Cuentas en el plazo de tres meses desde su aceptación.

Disposición adicional octava.

(Derogada)

Disposición adicional novena.

Los límites cuantitativos previstos en los artículos 4, apartado cuatro, y 5 de la presente Ley se actualizarán cada año de conformidad con el incremento del índice de precios al consumo.

Disposición adicional décima.

Lo dispuesto en el Título III y en las disposiciones adicionales primera a quinta de esta Ley se entenderá sin perjuicio de los regímenes tributarios forales de concierto y convenio económico en vigor, respectivamente, en la Comunidad Autónoma Vasca y en la Comunidad Foral de Navarra.

Disposición adicional undécima.

Lo dispuesto en el apartado dos del artículo 7 de esta Ley no será de aplicación a aquellos partidos políticos que desarrollen funciones políticas como partidos legalmente establecidos en otros Estados distintos del español, siempre que se trate de subvenciones fundamentadas en el desarrollo de dichas funciones.

Disposición adicional duodécima.

Para el ejercicio 2012 la cuantía de las convocatorias públicas de subvenciones a las asociaciones y fundaciones vinculadas a los partidos políticos se reducirá en un 20 por ciento respecto al ejercicio 2011.

Disposición adicional decimotercera. Régimen de contratación de los partidos políticos.

1. Los procedimientos de contratación de los partidos políticos se inspirarán en a los principios de publicidad, concurrencia, transparencia, confidencialidad, igualdad y no discriminación sin perjuicio del respeto a la autonomía de la voluntad y de la confidencialidad cuando sea procedente.

2. El partido político deberá aprobar unas instrucciones internas en materia de contratación que se adecuarán a lo previsto en el apartado anterior y que deberán ser informadas antes de su aprobación por el órgano al que corresponda su asesoramiento jurídico. Estas instrucciones deberán publicarse en la página web del partido político.

Disposición adicional decimocuarta. Rango de ley ordinaria.

Tienen carácter de ley ordinaria el Título III y las disposiciones adicionales primera, segunda, tercera, cuarta y quinta.

Disposición adicional decimoquinta. Aportaciones de personas no afiliadas a partidos políticos.

Las aportaciones efectuadas a los partidos políticos por personas no afiliadas que tengan la condición de electos, de altos cargos de todas las Administraciones Públicas o del Sector Público Estatal, Autonómico y Local, se considerarán a todos los efectos aportaciones de afiliados cuando así lo manifiesten los aportantes.

Disposición adicional decimosexta. Comunicación de cifra máxima de gasto electoral.

El Tribunal de Cuentas, cuando sea competente en la fiscalización del proceso electoral convocado, comunicará en la forma en que se determine la cifra máxima individualizada de gasto electoral correspondiente a cada una de las formaciones políticas concurrentes con representación en el Congreso de los Diputados, inmediatamente después de que el acuerdo de proclamación de candidaturas sea firme. Además, remitirá la relación de las cifras máximas de gasto electoral de estas formaciones a la Junta Electoral competente a los efectos de que sean la referencia, si procediere, para el cálculo de las sanciones previstas en la ley.

Disposición transitoria primera.

Los partidos políticos deberán adaptar, en su caso, sus estatutos y normas internas a lo dispuesto en esta Ley Orgánica, en el plazo de un año.

Disposición transitoria segunda.

(Suprimida)

Disposición transitoria tercera.

Uno. Para el ejercicio 2012 la subvención estatal anual para gastos de funcionamiento de los partidos políticos y la asignación anual para sufragar gastos de seguridad se fijan respectivamente, en 65.883.000,58 euros y 3.382.000,75 euros.

Dos. A partir de la entrada en vigor de la presente Ley las cantidades percibidas por los partidos políticos hasta ese momento se entenderán entregadas a cuenta de la cantidad total prevista para el año 2012.

Tres. Los abonos mensuales a partir de dicha fecha se ajustarán para que la suma total de todos los pagos no supere la cantidad prevista en el apartado uno.

Disposición derogatoria.

Quedan derogadas las siguientes disposiciones:

La Ley Orgánica 3/1987, de 2 de julio, sobre Financiación de los Partidos Políticos.

Las demás disposiciones que se opongan a la presente Ley.

Disposición final primera.

La presente Ley entrará en vigor el día siguiente de su publicación en el «Boletín Oficial del Estado». No obstante, las normas relativas a la tributación del Impuesto sobre Sociedades, contenidas en la Sección 1.ª del Título III, serán aplicables a partir del primer ejercicio que se inicie a partir de la entrada en vigor de la Ley.

Disposición final segunda. Régimen supletorio.

En lo no regulado por esta ley orgánica en materia de subvenciones, será de aplicación lo previsto en la Ley 38/2003, de 17 de noviembre, General de Subvenciones.

Los procedimientos sancionadores regulados en esta ley, supletoriamente y en defecto de norma expresa, se regirán por las normas generales de estos procedimientos contenidas en la Ley 30/1992, de 26 de noviembre, de Régimen Jurídico de las Administraciones Públicas y del Procedimiento Administrativo Común.

Disposición final tercera. Modificación del apartado f) del párrafo 4 del artículo 6 del Real Decreto Legislativo 1298/1986, de 28 de junio, de adaptación del derecho vigente en materia de Entidades de Crédito al de las Comunidades Europeas.

Se modifica el apartado f) del párrafo 4 del artículo 6 del Real Decreto Legislativo 1298/1986, de 28 de junio, de adaptación del derecho vigente en materia de Entidades de Crédito al de las Comunidades Europeas, que queda redactado como sigue:

f) Las informaciones que el Banco de España tenga que facilitar para el cumplimiento de sus respectivas funciones al Tribunal de Cuentas, a la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores, a la Dirección General de Seguros, a los Fondos de Garantía de Depósitos, a los interventores o a los síndicos de una entidad de crédito o de una entidad de su grupo, designados en los correspondientes procedimientos administrativos o judiciales, y a los auditores de las cuentas de las entidades de crédito y sus grupos.

Por tanto,

Mando a todos los españoles, particulares y autoridades, que guarden y hagan guardar esta ley orgánica.

Madrid, 4 de julio de 2007.

JUAN CARLOS R.

El Presidente del Gobierno,
JOSÉ LUIS RODRÍGUEZ ZAPATERO






Insisto...

Y la pregunta es:

*¿Qué problema puede tener Pedro Sánchez para aceptar que las cuentas del crowfunding estén reguladas hasta el punto de renunciar a esta financiación, cerrándolas? 

¿QUIÉN ESTÁ, REALMENTE, DETRÁS DE LA FINANCIACIÓN DE SÁNCHEZ?*




ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (3 May 2017)

italica dijo:


> ---------- Post added 03-may-2017 at 11:25 ----------






Muy buenas las imágenes. ¿Son tuyas?


ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (7 May 2017)

Muy interesante el mitin de Pedro Sánchez en Murcia; al menos, la presentación.

Ojú, qué miedo!, o algo de pena...

Poniendo verde a Susana y a la Gestora (por decirlo suavemente)

Muy fuerte. Abtenerse personas sensibles.

Ahora mismo, en directo...

Murcia: Encuentro con militantes del PSOE | Pedro Sánchez - YouTube


:8:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (23 May 2017)

italica dijo:


>



Pues eso... y además...

Vicepresidente de la Internacional Socialista

y

Amigo preferido y deseado por Picardo.



Y sin embargo, sabemos la mitad de la mitad de lo que nos quieren contar... 

¿Por qué la Gestora no expulsó a Sánchez?

Por ahí tenemos un hilo sobre Fernández en el que parece que se ve todavía más claro. Cito un fragmento de ese hilo...


En una *entrevista de julio de 2015*, *Javier Fernández* decía literalmente:

*"Y sí, pido a Podemos que se sumen a un pacto con la izquierda; un pacto con fuerzas de progreso y políticas de progreso y espero que se produzca en el futuro. Hemos perdido mucho tiempo y urge empezar a trabajar"*.



ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (23 Jul 2017)

Curiosidades sobre Pedro Sánchez... y unas preguntas (abajo)



*IX Legislatura ( 2008-2011 )*
Sánchez Pérez-Castejón, Pedro
Diputado por Madrid.
G.P. Socialista ( GS )
Ficha personal
Nacido el 29 de febrero de 1972 en Madrid .
Diputado de la IX , X , XI y XII legislaturas.
Casado. Dos hijas. 
Licenciado en Ciencias Económicas y Empresariales por la Universidad Complutense. 
Máster en Economía Europea por la Universidad Libre de Bruselas. 
DEA en Estudios Europeos (UCM). 
Asesor del Parlamento Europeo 
*Jefe de Gabinete Alto Representante de Naciones Unidas en Bosnia.* 
Profesor de Economía Española y Mundial de la Universidad Camilo José Cela. 
Concejal del Ayuntamiento de Madrid, Legislatura 2003-2007 y 2007-2009. 




Fecha alta: 15/09/2009.
Sustituyó a
Solbes Mira, Pedro
Causó baja el 27/09/2011.


Histórico
Vocal de la Comisión de Asuntos Exteriores desde el 16/09/2009 al 27/09/2011
Adscrito de la Comisión de Economía y Hacienda desde el 17/09/2009 al 27/09/2011
Adscrito de la Comisión de Presupuestos desde el 02/10/2009 al 27/09/2011
Adscrito de la Comisión de Trabajo e Inmigración desde el 12/11/2009 al 27/09/2011
Adscrito de la Comisión de Industria, Turismo y Comercio desde el 17/09/2009 al 27/09/2011
Adscrito de la Comisión de Medio Ambiente, Agricultura y Pesca desde el 12/11/2009 al 27/09/2011
Portavoz adjunto de la Comisión de Política Territorial desde el 20/11/2009 al 27/09/2011
Adscrito de la Comisión de Vivienda desde el 12/11/2009 al 27/09/2011
Vocal de la Comisión Mixta para la Unión Europea desde el 16/09/2009 al 27/09/2011
Ponente de la Ponencia Proy. L. transp. direct. imp. indirecta e IR No Resi.(121/43) desde el 10/12/2009 al 10/12/2009
Ponente de la Ponencia Proy. L. Ref. internacionalización empresa española (121/50) desde el 17/03/2010 al 17/03/2010
Ponente de la Ponencia Proy.L. protec. por cese act. trabajadores autónomos (121/55) desde el 13/04/2010 al 11/05/2010
Ponente de la Ponencia revisión políticas de cohesión y agraria común (154/14) desde el 09/03/2010 al 22/02/2011





*X Legislatura ( 2011-2016 )*
Sánchez Pérez-Castejón, Pedro
Diputado por Madrid.
G.P. Socialista ( GS )
Ficha personal
Nacido el 29 de febrero de 1972 .
Diputado de la IX , X , XI y XII legislaturas.
Doctor (PhD) en Economía y Empresa por la U.C.J.C. 
Es Máster en Economía Política Europea por la Universidad Libre Bruselas y Máster en Liderazgo Público por el IESE. 
Profesor Asociado en la U.Camilo José Cela. 
En el sector privado ha desempeñado labores de consultoría internacional. En el sector público trabajó en Naciones Unidas y el Parlamento Europeo.
Secretario General del PSOE desde julio de 2014.



Fecha alta: 15/01/2013.
Sustituyó a
Narbona Ruiz, Cristina
Causó baja el 13/01/2016.


Histórico
Vocal de la Diputación Permanente desde el 06/08/2014 al 13/01/2016
Vocal de la Comisión de Economía y Competitividad desde el 14/02/2013 al 15/10/2014
Adscrito de la Comisión de Industria, Energía y Turismo desde el 14/02/2013 al 27/10/2015
Adscrito de la Comisión de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente desde el 14/02/2013 al 27/10/2015
Vocal de la Comisión de Reglamento desde el 16/09/2014 al 27/10/2015
Adscrito de la Comisión Mixta para la Unión Europea desde el 14/02/2013 al 27/10/2015
Vocal de la Comisión para el Estudio del Cambio Climático desde el 09/09/2014 al 14/10/2014
Portavoz de la Comisión para el Estudio del Cambio Climático desde el 14/02/2013 al 09/09/2014
Ponente de la Ponencia Proy. L. Comisión Nacional de Mercados y Competencia (121/28) desde el 14/03/2013 al 14/03/2013
Ponente de la Ponencia del Proyecto de Ley del Sector Eléctrico (121/64) desde el 07/11/2013 al 11/11/2013
Ponente de la Ponencia Proy. L. medidas de fiscalidad medioambiental (121/54) desde el 17/09/2013 al 17/09/2013
Ponente de la Ponencia Proy.L. rehabilitación, regeneración y renov. urbanas(121/45) desde el 21/05/2013 al 21/05/2013





*XI Legislatura ( 2016-2016 )*
Sánchez Pérez-Castejón, Pedro
Diputado por Madrid.
G.P. Socialista ( GS )
Ficha personal
Nacido el 29 de febrero de 1972 .
Diputado de la IX , X , XI y XII legislaturas.
Doctor (PhD) en Economía y Empresa por la U.C.J.C. 
Es Máster en Economía Política Europea por la Universidad Libre Bruselas y Máster en Liderazgo Público por el IESE. 
Profesor Asociado en la U.Camilo José Cela. 
En el sector privado ha desempeñado labores de consultoría internacional. En el sector público trabajó en Naciones Unidas y el Parlamento Europeo.
Secretario General del PSOE desde julio de 2014.



Fecha alta: 12/01/2016.
Causó baja el 19/07/2016.


Histórico
Vocal de la Diputación Permanente desde el 20/04/2016 al 19/07/2016
Vocal de la Comisión de Reglamento desde el 03/02/2016 al 03/05/2016




*XII Legislatura ( 2016-Actualidad)*

NO ESTÁ REGISTRADO PEDRO SÁNCHEZ




*Preguntas*

1. ¿Por qué en la legislatura IX se reconoce y registra que Pedro Sánchez fue *Jefe de Gabinete Alto Representante de Naciones Unidas en Bosnia*, pero se ocultó en la X, XI y XII? 

2. ¿Por qué aparece, en todas las legislaturas en las que está registrado, como Diputado de la IX , X , XI y XII legislaturas, pero en la XII no aparece como Diputado, siendo que sí lo fue hasta que dimitió y abandonó el escaño?




ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (26 Jul 2017)

Que dice Pedro Sánchez Pérez-Castejón a Rajoy que limpie su nombre lo que su pasado se lo permita.


¿Cuándo se empezará a hablar del pasado de Pedro Sánchez Pérez-Castejón?


Declaración de Pedro Sánchez en Ferraz, tras la *declaración de Rajoy en la Audiencia Nacional
*

Vídeo subido por el propio Pedro Sánhez/en su canal de youtube

Empieza en el minuto 15 aprox.

Solo ha admitido una pregunta.

Declaración de Pedro Sánchez en Ferraz - YouTube



ienso:


----------



## Tocqueville (5 Sep 2017)

Al hilo de las declaraciones de Sánchez, recordemos.


----------



## Torrente Ballester (15 Abr 2018)

Ahora que están de moda los currículos y los máster, me llama la atención que *Sánchez* esté tan prepotente con el caso moción de censura por el Máster de Cifuentes, mientras que parece ser que *él tiene un dudoso título de doctorado y que dice tener 3 máster más que dudosos*.

No es por el "y tú más", sino por el "y tú cómo te atreves?".


Aquí un extracto del *currículum de Pedro Sánchez en la oficina de "desempleo"*

_Formación

Doctor en Economía y Empresa por la Universidad Camilo José Cela (2012)

Máster en Liderazgo Público por el IESE (2004-2005)

Máster en Integración Económica y Monetaria Europea por el Instituto Universitario Ortega y Gasset (2001-2002)

Máster en Política Económica de la Unión Europea por la Universidad Libre de Bruselas (1997-1998)

Licenciado en Ciencias Económicas y Empresariales por la Universidad Complutense de Madrid (1995)

Bachillerato en el Instituto Ramiro de Maeztu (hasta 1989)_


Los diferentes currículos y la historia de Pedro Sánchez, en el primer post de este mismo hilo:

Pedro Sánchez era Jefe de gabinete en los bombardeos a civiles en Yusgolavia


p.s. Me confundí y puse este post en otro hilo; "si eso", lo borraría del otro.

ienso:


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (15 Abr 2018)

Wapito, vendeme unas preferentes...


----------



## Torrente Ballester (15 Abr 2018)

Otros Currículos de Pedro Sánchez:

- en la *IX legislatura* (*2008-2011*) decía que solo tenía *1 máster* en Economía Europea por la Universidad Libre de Bruselas;

- en la *X legislatura* (2011-2016) decía que tenía *2 máster*: en Economía Política Europea por la Universidad Libre Bruselas y *Máster en Liderazgo Público por el IESE*;

- pero *ahora (08/11/2017) *dice que *hizo 3 máster antes de 2005*.











ienso:


----------



## Hermericus (15 Abr 2018)

Que cosas lo de Ken Sanchez.

Ya quisiera yo una carrera como la suya.

Económicas en una Universidad Católica, aunque engaña diciendo que fue en la Complutense.

Enchufado nada mas acabar en la OTAN en un alto cargo, (que pinta un economista en la OTAN), le hacen el Doctorado los machacas del Ministerio, tesis doctoral que está escondida bajo 7 llaves y es imposible verla.

Luego CajaMadrid , con su voto a favor de las preferentes.

Luego Sec. General del PSOE.

La verdad, no entiendo nada.


----------



## elKaiser (15 Abr 2018)

Hermericus dijo:


> Que cosas lo de Ken Sanchez.
> 
> Ya quisiera yo una carrera como la suya.
> 
> ...



Cosas de la logia


----------



## Torrente Ballester (29 May 2018)

Y ahora viene con una moción de censura fantasma.

Madre de Dios, lo que hay que ver!

Pero quien manda, manda:

Intervención de Pedro Sánchez ante el Consejo de la Internacional Socialista


Pedro Sánchez invitado a la reunión de la Internacional Socialista en Ginebra

_Los días 26 y 27 de junio en el edificio sede de las Naciones Unidas se reunirá el Consejo de la Internacional Socialista con un orden del día que abordara los principales temas de la agenda internacional_



ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (31 May 2018)

Autocita del 4 de julio de 2016



Torrente Ballester dijo:


> Sería conveniente tener en cuenta que Pedro Sánchez tiene más poder y enchufes de lo que parece. Recomendaría *leer este hilo antes de afirmar que Sánchez está "muerto políticamente"*.
> 
> Creo que los españoles desconocen al "personaje".




Lo dicho! Y lo no dicho! _Peropaqué_ decir más?



ienso:


----------



## rafasx (1 Jun 2018)

Tiene pasado militar, ahora se explican muchas cosas.

Lógico que Susana no se comiera un colín.

---------- Post added 01-jun-2018 at 15:35 ----------




Torrente Ballester dijo:


> Ahora que están de moda los currículos y los máster, me llama la atención que *Sánchez* esté tan prepotente con el caso moción de censura por el Máster de Cifuentes, mientras que parece ser que *él tiene un dudoso título de doctorado y que dice tener 3 máster más que dudosos*.
> 
> No es por el "y tú más", sino por el "y tú cómo te atreves?".
> 
> ...



Le ampara la superioridad moral, que no deja de ser otra forma de racismo ideologico en este caso.


----------



## waukegan (1 Jun 2018)

Ahora que Ken ha llegado a presidente, hay que ponerle un apodo que inspire miedo y respeto en el pueblo. ¿Qué tal "El Carnicero de Kosovo"?


----------



## Barruno (2 Jun 2018)

Pues ahora como presidente de España, vaya vaya.
Que Dios nos asista.


----------



## Koriel (2 Jun 2018)

Es "uno de los nuestros". Normal que "la prima" y la bolsa estén tranquilísimas. Ninguna preocupación en las estructuras de poder y económicas. Ahora, los tíos blancos heteros la llevamos _clara_.


----------



## hartman (2 Jun 2018)

nos declarara la guerra serbia?


----------



## Talosgüevos (2 Jun 2018)

hartman dijo:


> nos declarara la guerra serbia?





Esperemos que si, si acaso los dejamos que vayan bombardeando cataluÑa sin defenderla , que allí los militares eJpañoles están muy mal vistos.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## Torrente Ballester (4 Jun 2018)

*Los documentos citados en el primer post de este hilo y en los siguiente están desapareciendo de sus sitios y de todos los demás que los tenían enlazados (para comprobarlo, ir a los enlaces que tenemos). Muchos de estos documentos solo están ya copiados en los spoiler de este hilo de burbuja* (tenemos capturas de los originales, claro).

Por otra parte, parece ser que *Pedro Sánchez hizo creer al PSOE que él no quería gobernar* desde una moción de censura (nadie del PSOE parece que quería esta opción), pero yo a Pedro Sánchez no le creo; el PSOE creo que tampoco...


Y más... Creo (se dice, se oye, se comenta) que el nuevo presidente del Gobierno, Pedro Sánchez, entregará a Podemos-Iglesias parte del control de RTVE.

Así se cumpliría el principal objetivo de su socio, que lo hacía ex`lícito en 2013 y siguientes años...

*Pablo Iglesias quiere el control de Televisión Española*:

*"Me gustaría que un partido de izquierda ganara las elecciones y me nombrara director de una televisión pública"*.


Pablo Iglesias quiere el control de Televisión Española - YouTube


ienso:


----------



## Tigershark (4 Jun 2018)

Mis diez Torrente Ballester, un hilo de hace dos años y lo estás clavando.


----------



## Marchamaliano (4 Jun 2018)

A la marioneta globalista del golpe de estado legal, ken sánchez, hay que tumbarla. Cuanto antes, es más tóxico que el maldito Rajoy.


----------



## Plvs Vltra (7 Jun 2018)

eeeeejeleiii


----------



## Máximo Décimo Hispanio (7 Jun 2018)

Un psicopata para dominarlos a todos, jajajjajaj


----------



## DavidCole (11 Jun 2018)

Refloto el hilo


----------



## Torrente Ballester (14 Jun 2018)

:8:

Hoy merece la pena citar parte del primer post de este hilo; que parece que empiezan a enterarse los de la desinformación y tal...

Entre otros, dice *OK diario*:

*Sánchez también falseó su currículum: no tiene un máster del IESE ni fue jefe de gabinete en la ONU
*


*AUTOCITA DEL PRIMER POST DE ESTE HILO. FECHA: 17-ene-2016, 13:40* 

_Quito el QUOTE para facilitar citas._



Torrente Ballester dijo:


> Una aclaración previa, ya que se ha difundido un error sobre el abuelo materno de Sánchez.
> 
> 
> *Pedro Sánchez Pérez-Castejón *nació en Madrid el 29 de febrero de 1972. Es *hijo de* Pedro Sánchez Hernández (Anchuras, Ciudad Real) y de Magdalena Pérez-Castejón Barrios (Puente de Vallecas, Madrid).
> ...


----------



## DVD1975 (15 Jun 2018)

Sigo sin entender pq tienen necesidad de mentir.
Le gusta, la política pq así vive del cuento. 
De Economía dudo q sepa mucho tampoco a trabajado mucho por cuenta ajena. 
Q chollo con los contactos q tiene q fácil es tener trabajo


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (15 Jun 2018)

el Google debe estar que arde con este hilo:


----------



## Tocqueville (15 Jun 2018)

Dani350z dijo:


> el Google debe estar que arde con este hilo:



Es el HILO.


----------



## Torrente Ballester (15 Jun 2018)

Dani350z dijo:


> el Google debe estar que arde con este hilo:




No sé si será producto de este hilo, pero pregunté por si en privado le habían dicho algo de interés a un usuario de twitter que lo enlazó y creo que ha hecho efecto. Podría haber sumado y viendo el asunto de los currículos no descartaría nada. :8:


Este es el tuit

#MocionCensuraEC @javiernegre10 @ElCascabelTRECE @elmundoes @PPopular @PPMorata @pablocasado_ @PPCatalunya @NNGG_Es 

No estaría mal conocer la vida y obras del supuesto nuevo Presidente del Gobierno. Da miedo, pero es lo que hay.

Pedro Sánchez era Jefe de gabinete en los bombardeos a civiles en Yusgolavia


*Tuit del 31 may. 2018*


Sin embargo, falta mucho por añadir en este hilo. A ver si hay tiempo y ganas.


ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (21 Jun 2018)

Poco a poco se van enterando los medios mediáticos.

Ahora dicen:

El currículum ‘fake’ de Sánchez: se hizo pasar por un “director” de la OCU pese a ser un simple “técnico”


Los interesados pueden leerlo y ampliarlo con más detalles *en este hilo; entre otros, empezando por el primer post*, en los spoiler titulados:

*- Autobiografía de Pedro Sánchez (lo tenía en su web personal)


- CV DE PEDRO SÁNCHEZ PÉREZ CASTEJÓN EN LA OFICINA DE EMPLEO
*


ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (28 Jul 2018)

La última de Pedro Sánchez.

La pongo aquí por si interesa a alguien y por no pararme a ver si ya hay algún hilo abierto (que llevo prisa).

*La unidad de élite contra el crimen organizado de la Guardia Civil (UCO) se queda sin fondos reservados.*


El comunicado interno










:8: :8: :8: :8:


----------



## kaxkamel (6 Ago 2018)

me apunto hilo mitico


----------



## Gago (29 Ago 2018)

Es increíble .....sabía lo de Kosovo pero no años y fechas.....
Me gusta como mote el carnicero de Kosovo, y el amigo de cabezudo y elorza....


----------



## bladu (29 Ago 2018)

Tambien es un mason, que deja sus anteriores compis ( Rajoy, ZP y Gonzalez) a la altura de meros aprendices


----------



## ATARAXIO (7 Sep 2018)

Rebelion. Pedro Sánchez trabajó en Bosnia en la década de los 90 al servicio del FMI y el BM

hay que reflotar este hilo


----------



## Torrente Ballester (8 Sep 2018)

Pues sí, este hilo debería conocerlo todo el mundo mundial, pero nos gusta tanto "hacer el avestruz"!!!

En fin, yo iba a poner cosas de la tesis de Pedro Sánchez, pero el personaje me ha desbordado y, de momento, voy a dejar constancia del hecho (conocido por todos), del que creo que es lo más grave para España hasta ahora, protagonizado por Sánchez y su gobierno. Merece otro hilo; a ver si alguien lo abre y enlaza en este (se agradece); si no, habría que analizarlo aquí (ahora no puedo).

Sánchez, su Ministra, Robles, y su Gobierno en general han puesto a España en una diana más que segura con el asunto de la cancelación, con el cancelar la cancelación, etc...; bueno en dos dianas: la de un lado y la del otro.

Creo que *Sánchez acaba de poner a España más en el punto de mira que nunca con LA DIFUSIÓN A NIVEL MUNDIAL* de *fabricación y venta de bombas guiadas por láser* a Arabia Saudita y con la fabricación y *venta de corbetas (buques de guerra)* a Arabia Saudita. 


No hay más que mirar los medios árabes... 

Ahora sí, Sánchez da mucho miedo.



:8:


----------



## Pabloom (10 Sep 2018)

Especialista en destrucción de países, ahora ya sabemos que papel va a desempeñar como presidente (ilegítimo) de gobierno...nos va a llevar a la desintegración


----------



## ATARAXIO (10 Sep 2018)

Todas y cada una de las medidas que está tomando , están abocadas a la desintegración de la sociedad española y el país como nación.


----------



## Torrente Ballester (10 Sep 2018)

Me autocito:

_Creo que *Sánchez acaba de poner a España más en el punto de mira que nunca con LA DIFUSIÓN A NIVEL MUNDIAL* de *fabricación y venta de bombas guiadas por láser* a Arabia Saudita y con la fabricación y *venta de corbetas (buques de guerra)* a Arabia Saudita. _


Y sigo... 

Esto, unido con los asuntos de *Marruecos* y del *Sáhara*, con *Ceuta* y *Melilla* en juego, con *Cataluña* y *País Vasco* (que está reformando su estatuto, aunque no se hable de ello) nos recuerda *"La Pinza Norte-Sur"*, *"La fresa del 11-M"*, etc. Vamos que tenemos a África en pleno "uñas-armas arriba". Y es que Sánchez se lo ganó a pulso y así sigue.

Veamos...

El rey de Marruecos está muy molesto con Sánchez desde que firmó un documento en el que ponía muy mal al rey. Fue, entre otras acciones, en una de las que citábamos en el inicio de este hilo, como observador, intermediario... AQUÍ, en spoiler, algunas referencias.

*El informe de Sánchez*



Spoiler



_

Javier Fernández Arribas

En octubre de 2011, Pedro Sánchez firmó un informe sobre el proceso electoral legislativo en Marruecos como miembro de un grupo de observadores del National Democratic Institute (NDI) un lobby del partido demócrata norteamericano. En ese informe, que me recordó hace unos días el profesor de la Universidad de Valencia, Jorge Mestre, se realizan diversas recomendaciones que no gustaron al rey Mohamed VI y su entorno. Sin duda, es complicado aplicar una serie de patrones internacionales a los procesos electorales en cada país del mundo. Entre las recomendaciones del informe podemos destacar que el Gobierno marroquí permitía la quema de los votos recogidos en las urnas tras la votación, le recriminaban su inmovilismo frente a la compra de votos, o la ausencia de mecanismos de control de la financiación en la campaña electoral.

El informe de la misión preelectoral reclamaba a las autoridades marroquíes una mayor implicación de la sociedad civil en la vida política del país y una reforma de su sistema electoral. Algunas de estas recomendaciones no van desencaminadas, pero también podrían trasladarse a España. A nadie le gusta que le descalifiquen así sus elecciones y en el caso del rey de Marruecos, este tipo de actuaciones quedan en su memoria. Este mal recuerdo y otras declaraciones publicas de Sánchez sobre el Rey y la situación política en Marruecos y el conflicto del Sáhara, podría ser una de las razones por las que no ha habido disponibilidad del monarca marroquí para que el presidente del Gobierno de España realizara su primera visita oficial al vecino del sur. Las gestiones en Tánger, en la Fiesta del Trono, con el propio Mohamed VI por parte de José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero para limar asperezas y propiciar el viaje a Rabat de Sánchez tienen un resultado incierto. 

Los ministros de Asuntos Exteriores, Josep Borrell, y del Interior, Fernando Grande-Marlaska, sí hicieron la visita a sus homólogos en Rabat, pero en el panorama hay posiciones unilaterales del Ejecutivo Sánchez que perjudican a Marruecos, como país que sufre el tránsito de miles de emigrantes subsaharianos, como son la posible retirada de concertinas en las vallas de Ceuta y Melilla, la acogida del Aquarius, la sanidad universal y el retraso en la petición de ayuda a la UE para Marruecos. La relación siempre ha tenido sus altibajos, pero es esencial la confianza y la buena química personal y política, algo que es muy necesario recuperar cuanto antes.

_




*MISIÓN DE EVALUACIÓN PREELECCIÓN DE NDI FIELDS PARA LAS ELECCIONES PARLAMENTARIAS DE MARRUECOS*

Pruebas de que estuvo Pedro Sánchez, en spoiler. 
AVISO DE QUE ESTAS PRUEBAS ESTÁN DESAPARECIENDO



Spoiler



_
*MISIÓN DE EVALUACIÓN PREELECCIÓN DE NDI FIELDS PARA LAS ELECCIONES PARLAMENTARIAS DE MARRUECOS
*
NDI anunció el 20 de octubre la llegada de una delegación internacional para observar el entorno preelectoral en Marruecos mientras los votantes se registran para votar en las elecciones parlamentarias del 25 de noviembre en el país.

Los miembros de la delegación multinacional son Francesca Binda, directora sénior residente del NDI en Cisjordania y Gaza (Canadá);* Pedro Sánchez Pérez-Castejón, miembro del parlamento (España)*; Tova Andrea Wang, becaria de democracia en Demos (EE. UU.); y Jeffrey England, director residente de NDI en Marruecos (EE. UU.).

Los objetivos de la delegación son expresar el interés de la comunidad internacional y el apoyo a la gobernabilidad democrática y las elecciones multipartidistas competitivas en Marruecos, y proporcionar un informe imparcial y preciso sobre ese proceso a los marroquíes y la comunidad internacional. Las elecciones parlamentarias serán las primeras desde manifestaciones populares sin precedentes y una histórica revisión constitucional a principios de este año. 

La delegación se reunirá en Rabat con representantes de los principales partidos políticos, funcionarios del Ministerio del Interior, que está organizando las elecciones; el Consejo Nacional de Derechos Humanos, que se encarga de coordinar la acreditación de observadores; oficiales del gobierno; líderes cívicos; observadores ciudadanos; medios de comunicación y representantes de la comunidad internacional. Los miembros de la delegación también llevarán a cabo una serie de reuniones con representantes del gobierno local, activistas y líderes políticos de todo el país.

La delegación llevará a cabo sus actividades de manera no partidista de conformidad con la legislación marroquí y los estándares internacionales para el monitoreo de elecciones establecidos en la Declaración de Principios para la Observación Electoral Internacional . 

NDI también desplegará un equipo de 10 observadores a largo plazo a fines de octubre, seguidos por aproximadamente 30 observadores a corto plazo que se desplegarán por todo el país para observar la votación el 25 de noviembre. 

En 2007, el NDI envió misiones de observación preelectoral y del día de las elecciones a las elecciones parlamentarias de Marruecos.

Actualización: lea la declaración pre-electoral de la delegación en inglés, francés o árabe »

Relacionado:

Misión de evaluación preelección de NDI Fields para las elecciones parlamentarias en Marruecos »
Declaración previa a la elección en Marruecos en 2007 »
2007 Declaración preliminar de las elecciones en Marruecos »
Informe final sobre las elecciones legislativas marroquíes, 7 de septiembre de 2007 »
Publicado el 21 de octubre de 2011 . Actualizado el 2 de noviembre de 2011 .

_




Pero si Arabia Saudita aprieta por un lado y Marruecos aprieta por otro, tenemos a los saharauis presionando fuerte al que fuera su defensor en otras épocas (Pedro Sánchez). Sobre esto hay mucho que decir, pero vamos con la actualidad... y la presión a Sánchez y al "implicado" Grande Marlaska.


*Carta de la Comisión de Coordinación (saharaui) a Pedro Sánchez, Presidente del Gobierno
6 julio, 2018*



Spoiler



_
Excmo. Sr. D. Pedro Sánchez Pérez-Castejón

Presidente del Gobierno de España

El Comité de Coordinación del movimiento de solidaridad con el Pueblo Saharaui, integrado por la Coordinadora Estatal de Asociaciones Solidarias con el Sahara (CEAS Sahara), la Federación Estatal de Instituciones Solidarias con el Sahara (FEDISSAH), los Intergrupos Parlamentarios “Paz para el Sahara”, con presencia en el Congreso, Senado y todas las CC.AA. y la Asociación Internacional de Juristas por el Sahara, que en su conjunto representan a centenares de Asociaciones y de Instituciones locales integradas por los partidos de todo el arco parlamentario, solicita su atención para reactivar todas las iniciativas necesarias para lograr, en el más breve plazo posible, una solución al largo conflicto del Sahara Occidental, que dura ya más de 42 años, en aplicación de las reiteradas Resoluciones del Consejo de Seguridad de las Naciones Unidas que reconocen el legítimo derecho del Pueblo Saharaui a la Autodeterminación, siendo un asunto de descolonización no concluido por la negativa del Gobierno de Marruecos a aceptar las Resoluciones de la ONU.

Le recordamos algunos antecedentes en relación a este largo conflicto.

El Estado español fue la potencia colonial en el Sahara Occidental durante casi un siglo, hasta que en el año 1975, con la firma de los ilegales Acuerdos Tripartitos de Madrid, abandonó el territorio permitiendo la ocupación militar del Sahara Occidental por los ejércitos de Marruecos y Mauritania,caso investigado actualmente en la Audiencia Nacional como Genocidio, originándose con ello un conflicto bélico con el ejército saharaui hasta 1991, en que se firma un alto el fuego y se despliega la MINURSO, Misión de las Naciones Unidas en el territorio para la organización del Referéndum de Autodeterminación, en 1992.

El Estado español sigue teniendo ante los organismos de la ONU el estatus de Potencia Administradora del territorio pues la decisión unilateral de abandonar el Sahara Occidental no le exime de sus obligaciones jurídicas y políticas como antigua potencia colonial, máxime cuando los saharauis tenían la nacionalidad española. Así lo recogen las sentencias de la Audiencia Nacional de España del 15 de abril de 2014 y de 4 de julio de 2014, esta última dictada por un Tribunal presidido por Don* Fernando Grande Marlaska*.

Ya han transcurrido 42 años de la ilegal ocupación marroquí del Sahara Occidental, a pesar de las múltiples y reiteradas resoluciones del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU.

Esta situación ha originado un enorme sufrimiento a centenares de miles de ciudadanos saharauis que resisten en los campos de población refugiada cerca de Tinduf en unas condiciones muy adversas e incompatibles con una vida digna. Y otra parte viviendo en el Sahara Occidental ocupado por Marruecos, dividido el Territorio por un muro militar de más de 2.700 kilómetros, considerado como una de las zonas con mayor número de minas terrestres anti persona, que divide a las propias familias –separadas cruelmente durante décadas-, y blinda el expolio ilegal de sus recursos naturales.

Asimismo existe una enorme preocupación por la violación de los Derechos Humanos en el Sáhara Occidental ocupado, expresada en las resoluciones de la ONU, al igual que en los informes del Relator de la ONU contra la Tortura y las reiteradas denuncias de delegaciones de observadores internacionales que han visitado los Territorios Ocupados del Sáhara Occidental.

Esta situación crea un clima de represión y de intimidación en la población saharaui, que sufre todo tipo de vulneraciones en sus derechos políticos, sociales y económicos. Las torturas, las detenciones ilegales, los juicios sin garantía, las condenas injustas, la prohibición de la presencia de observadores de Derechos Humanos en el territorio, están creando un clima de violencia que sólo consigue agravar la situación.

Igualmente preocupante es el expolio de los recursos naturales, que, de manera ilegal, se viene produciendo en el territorio del Sáhara Occidental y que vulneran los derechos económicos de la población saharaui, tal como ha expresado el Tribunal de Justicia de la Unión Europea en su sentencia de diciembre de 2016 y de 27 de febrero de 2018 en que afirma que los Acuerdos de Pesca firmados entre la Unión Europea y el Gobierno de Marruecos no se pueden aplicar en el territorio del Sahara Occidental, al no formar parte de la soberanía de Marruecos.

Nos alarma que, en la actualidad, el Gobierno de España haya desempeñado un papel muy activo para que el Acuerdo de Pesca se extienda a las aguas continentales del Sahara Occidental, apoyando la ilegal pretensión del Gobierno de Marruecos. Hasta ahora no hay ningún Estado que reconozca la soberanía marroquí sobre el Sahara Occidental, aunque los gobiernos de España y de Francia y la Comisión Europea actúan en la práctica como si el Sahara Occidental perteneciera a Marruecos. Esto es inaceptable desde el punto de vista del respeto a la legalidad internacional y a la aplicación en el territorio de las resoluciones del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU y el Tribunal de Justicia de la Haya, que reconoce el derecho a la libre determinación del Pueblo Saharaui.

Esta preocupación es si cabe más elevada en el caso de las operaciones comerciales realizadas en un Territorio No Autónomo, “habida cuenta del estatuto separado y distinto reconocido al territorio del Sáhara Occidental en virtud de la Carta de Naciones Unidas y del principio de autodeterminación de los pueblos…”, Sentencia del Tribunal de Justicia de la Unión Europea de diciembre de 2016.

El pasado 29 de marzo, el Secretario General de las Naciones Unidas publicó su informe sobre la situación relativa al Sahara Occidental (S/2018/277). Entre sus observaciones y recomendaciones, el Secretario General recuerda, con acierto, que “el conflicto del Sahara Occidental ha durado demasiado y debe terminar por el bien y la dignidad de la población del Sahara Occidental, incluidos los que ha estado desplazados durante más de cuatro decenios, así como por la estabilidad de toda la región, que se enfrenta a múltiples problemas políticos, económicos y de seguridad” y que “las partes, los países vecinos y otros interlocutores pertinentes deben adoptar nuevas medidas para reflejar en sus posiciones el nuevo espíritu y la nueva dinámica que ha pedido el Consejo de Seguridad”, en relación a la “celebración de negociaciones directas entre las partes, sin condiciones previas y de buena fe”.

En base a lo anteriormente expuesto, solicitamos con urgencia iniciativas que conduzcan a una pronta solución de este largo y doloroso conflicto, y prioritariamente a las siguientes actuaciones:

Primero.- Demandar del Gobierno de España una postura mucho más activa, como antigua potencia colonial y administrador de iure del Territorio, en la defensa de las resoluciones de la ONU para la celebración del Referéndum de Autodeterminación, el respeto a los Derechos Humanos en el Sáhara Occidental, y el fin del expolio de los recursos naturales, instando para ello tanto a la ONU como a la UE, al cumplimiento de la legalidad internacional, así como al Gobierno de Marruecos. La actual pertenencia de España al Consejo de Derechos Humanos de la ONU, el órgano internacional más importante en la materia, constituye una oportunidad inmejorable para asumir una postura conforme a la legalidad internacional y al respeto de los derechos humanos, incluido el respeto del derecho a la libre determinación que corresponde al Pueblo Saharaui.

Segundo.- Mostrar la preocupación por la violación de los Derechos Humanos en los Territorios Ocupados que se ejercen por el Gobierno de Marruecos sobre la población civil saharaui del Sáhara Occidental e instar el cese inmediato de la represión, la libertad de todos los presos políticos saharauis defensores de los DD.HH., el fin del expolio de los recursos naturales y el acceso al territorio de observadores internacionales. En este sentido es esencial la ampliación del mandato de la MINURSO para garantizar el respeto de los Derechos Humanos en el Territorio y que la ONU garantice no sólo el alto el fuego, sino que evite la vulneración de los Derechos Humanos, hasta la celebración del Referéndum. El Gobierno de España debe jugar un papel más activo como miembro del Consejo de Derechos Humanos de Ginebra.

Tercero.- Llamamiento al Gobierno de España para incrementar los proyectos de ayuda humanitaria y de cooperación, con perspectiva de género, y destinados a paliar las graves carencias de productos básicos en los campamentos de población refugiada, sobretodo en alimentación, salud, educación, vestidos calzados y servicios básicos.

Cuarto.- Solicitar del Gobierno de España el reconocimiento efectivo del Frente Polisario, como representante legítimo del Pueblo Saharaui, tal como lo considera la ONU, y facilite y otorgue a sus representantes el mismo status diplomático del que goza la Misión Diplomática Palestina en el Reino de España, con el objeto de facilitar sus iniciativas políticas y humanitarias en nuestro país orientadas a responder a las necesidades del Pueblo Saharaui.
Para todo ello le solicitamos una reunión con los miembros de este Comité, tan pronto lo permita su agenda, a fin de exponer directamente nuestras inquietudes y ofrecer nuestra total colaboración para lograr lo expuesto con anterioridad.

Finalmente, agradeciendo su atención, quisiéramos recordar las palabras de Ahmed Bujari, recientemente fallecido, representante del Frente POLISARIO ante la ONU, en la búsqueda de una solución justa y definitiva a este conflicto impuesto por la fuerza, cuando recordaba “el deseo saharaui de que España asuma las responsabilidades que le incumbieron como potencia administradora del territorio y retomar el proceso de descolonización trágicamente abandonado en 1975 para encauzarlo a su culminación natural y legal, ello tendría un profundo impacto estratégico en las relaciones de futuro” y cuando señalaba que “aquellos que crean que los saharauis van a ser víctimas del paso del tiempo, no conocen la naturaleza del desierto. Podemos morir, otros continuarán”.

Madrid,6 de julio de 2018

COMITÉ DE COORDINACIÓN DEL MOVIMIENTO DE SOLIDARIDAD CON EL PUEBLO SAHARAUI

FEDISSAH – Federación Estatal de Instituciones Solidarias con el Sahara
INTERGRUPOS PARLAMENTARIOS “Paz para el Sahara”
ASOCIACIÓN INTERNACIONAL DE JURISTAS
CEAS-Sahara

_




AQUÍ Auto de * Fernando Grande Marlaska, 2014*, relacionado con la carta anterior, reconociendo el derecho de autodeterminación de la que fuera antes una provincia española y después una colonia, pero sobre la que España tiene derechos y obligaciones que pasan por no permitir a Marruecos determinadas cosas. 

Todo este asunto, aunque parezca un poco lioso, está relacionado con Cataluña desde sus inicios: el nombramiento de Sánchez para estas misiones "americanas", entre otros asuntos.

Y en medio, Pedro Sánchez y su gobierno desde hace bastantes años.


ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (12 Sep 2018)

Ostias, tú, ¡qué miedo!

Con el trabajo que llevo hecho para demostrar esto, ahora me da el cague. Creo que será mejor hacer el avestruz. :8:









Os vais a enterar Una cámara PILLA a Pedro SÁNCHEZ A ME NA ZAN DO a RIVERA tras pedirle su TESIS - YouTube



*
¡OS VÁIS A ENTERAR!*

Tócate los cojones!


ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (12 Sep 2018)

A ver, un poquito de por favor sobre lo dicho por OK Diario.

Si es grave la amenaza de Sánchez, no es poco grave la tontería de OK Diario.

Dicen que demuestran el asunto del "negro" de su tesis por las coincidencias con el libro. ¡Qué lumbreras!

Ya decía *Pedro Sánchez en su biografía* (ahora borrada, pero que se puede ver en el *primer spoiler del primer post de este hilo*), lo siguiente:

*"Desde 2012 soy Doctor en Economía y Empresa por la Universidad Camilo José Cela, donde he ejercido de profesor. En 2013 publiqué 'La nueva diplomacia económica europea', en el que recogía y desarrollaba algunos de los contenidos de mi tesis"*.

Por tanto, *OK Diario no demuestra nada*.

Antes, antes... antes de la tesis; ahí es en donde está el asunto. 


Edito para poner el siguiente enlace (más por las referencias que por el texto, que también):

Como se puede ver en el pdf, es anterior a la tesis

*Recibido: septiembre de 2012.
Aceptado: noviembre de 2012.*

*Pedro SÁNCHEZ PÉREZ-CASTEJÓN: "La diplomacia comercial en el centro de la diplomacia económica española". Artículo
*


Sigo con las pistas..., más por las referencias, aunque es importante lo del texto compartido, que... (ya veremos si llegamos hasta el final)


*BOLETÍN ECONÓMICO DE ICE Nº 3031
Publicado DEL 16 AL 30 DE SEPTIEMBRE DE 2012

Versión de julio de 2012*

MUCHO ANTES DE LA TESIS Y CON TEXTOS e imágenes ÍNTEGROS en la tesis


*Juan Padilla Fernández-Vega y Pedro Sánchez Pérez-Castejón: LA DIPLOMACIA ECONÓMICA DE LOS PLANES INTEGRALES DE DESARROLLO DE MERCADO*




ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (13 Sep 2018)

Venga, ya en otro momento "si eso" pongo lo de Rusia, el Tratado de Lisboa y el isbn (con un nº diferente) de la publicación del libro por el otro autor (desde otro sitio de España), etc.



ienso:


----------



## Tocqueville (13 Sep 2018)

Algo curioso con la tesis de Pedro Sánchez, es el nivel brutal de endogamia que se da cuando la presenta al tribunal:

Enlace resolución original: https://i.imgur.com/HIMynUQ.jpg


----------



## Linthor (13 Sep 2018)

Mis dieses por el hilo. Es antológico por la anticipación que ha tenido sobre los tiempos. 
Sabía que el Ken era un tipo pernicioso, sediento de poder pero lo de este tipo es mucho más. 
Después de leer el hilo, cuadra casi por sí solo que el Ken fuera capaz de pactar con bolivarianos podemitas y golpistas indepes para okupar el sillón.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (13 Sep 2018)

Torrente Ballester dijo:


> A ver, un poquito de por favor sobre lo dicho por OK Diario.
> 
> Si es grave la amenaza de Sánchez, no es poco grave la tontería de OK Diario.
> 
> ...



ni antes ni despues, él siempre se puede defender diciendo que la parte que aparece en la tesis era la parte que habia aportado el a esos articulos.

lo que demuestra el plagio, es que tanto él como el otro autor habian copiado textos de informes del ministerio de industria, esta en otro hilo que se ha abierto sobre el tema, creo que mañana viene en el abc en portada.

este gobierno esta finiquitado, pero no me extrañaria que se enrocara y le echara mas cara aun para aguantar dos años, aunque luego el PSOE desapareceria del mapa...


----------



## Torrente Ballester (13 Sep 2018)

Con los artículos que puse, aludiendo a las referencias, me refería a lo que después ha publicado ABC y a mucho más. Pero bueno, ya, con la ley de copy nueva, que entra en vigor hoy/ayer, poco podemos citar. 

Así que vamos con datos, relacionados con el Individuo y con el coautor del libro...

Recordemos, del segundo spoiler del primer post de este hilo (en azul), en donde están las capturas correspondientes:

- en la *IX legislatura (2008-2011)* decía que *solo tenía 1 máster* en Economía Europea por la Universidad Libre de Bruselas;

- en la *X legislatura (2011-2016)* decía que tenía *2 máster*: en Economía Política Europea por la Universidad Libre Bruselas y *Máster en Liderazgo Público por el IESE*;

- pero *ahora (08/11/2017)* dice que hizo *3 máster antes de 2005*.


Algunos datos nuevos; os dejo su linkedin, que en esos títulos y puestos hay mucho más que lo dicho por ABC o por OK:

*Carlos Ocaña Orbis* es, entre otras muchas cosas:

*Miembro de los Comités Ejecutivo, Económico, Compras y Dirección del Real Madrid*


¡Qué curioso! ¿Para la ocasión?

Pedro *Sánchez cita el máster del IESE* cuando *Carlos Ocaña es director del IESE* en Navarra.

_Edito para poner color azul.
_
ienso:


----------



## Marchamaliano (13 Sep 2018)

Linthor dijo:


> Mis dieses por el hilo. Es antológico por la anticipación que ha tenido sobre los tiempos.
> Sabía que el Ken era un tipo pernicioso, sediento de poder pero lo de este tipo es mucho más.
> Después de leer el hilo, cuadra casi por sí solo que el Ken fuera capaz de pactar con bolivarianos podemitas y golpistas indepes para okupar el sillón.



Este tipo es lo mas tóxico que ha pasado por la Moncloa... DE MOMENTO.


----------



## Torrente Ballester (13 Sep 2018)

Bueno, seguimos, que lo de plagio no lo veo yo tan claro.

Vamos, que me apuesto algo que los jueces dirían que no es plagio (si alguien quiere aclaración, pues la doy).

Yo veo más graves las otras cosas de este hilo y en concreto ahora las amenazas, etc.

Así que enlazo a la transcripción de la sesión de ayer en el Congreso:

*Diario de sesiones del Congreso, 12/09/2018, en pdf

Y extracto, según captura de esta página web, del 13/09/2018; 12:00*





Spoiler



_
La señora PRESIDENTA: Señor presidente, ¿quiere utilizar su segundo turno? (Denegaciones).
Muchas gracias.
— DEL DIPUTADO DON ALBERT RIVERA DÍAZ, DEL GRUPO PARLAMENTARIO CIUDADANOS,
QUE FORMULA AL SEÑOR PRESIDENTE DEL GOBIERNO: ¿QUÉ PIENSA HACER EL GOBIERNO
PARA GARANTIZAR EL CUMPLIMIENTO DE LA CONSTITUCIÓN Y ASEGURAR EL RESPETO DE
LOS DERECHOS CIVILES EN CATALUÑA? (Número de expediente 180/000692).
La señora PRESIDENTA: Pregunta también dirigida al señor presidente del Gobierno. Pregunta del
diputado don Albert Rivera Díaz, del Grupo Parlamentario Ciudadanos. Adelante, señoría.
El señor RIVERA DÍAZ: Gracias, señora presidenta.
Señor Sánchez, ayer dimitió una ministra de su Gobierno, la segunda en cien días, por plagiar, por
copiar, por hacer trampas. Hace pocos meses la señora Cifuentes tuvo que dimitir de presidenta de la
comunidad autónoma por lo mismo y está imputada. Hay una investigación en marcha sobre el líder del
Partido Popular, el caso Casado. Tenemos, en definitiva, dudas sobre lo que sucede en la universidad
pública. Señor Sánchez, hay preocupación, hay malestar, los estudiantes se lo curran, trabajan, se
esfuerzan, también los profesores, los padres y las familias; hacen muchos esfuerzos para sacarse un
trabajo de una tesis doctoral o cualquier otra cosa. Y le digo una cosa, señor Sánchez, lo que no puede
ser es que en España parezca que afiliarse al Partido Popular o al PSOE sale más a cuenta que esforzarse.
Eso es lo que no puede suceder en este país. Por eso, señor Sánchez, le quiero preguntar por qué, de las
más de veinte leyes que se han tramitado en tres meses, la única ley que usted ha dado orden de vetar,
la única ley que se ha vetado durante estos tres meses es justamente la ley de transparencia en la
universidad.
Le voy a leer alguno de los artículos de esa ley, que usted conocerá porque ha mandado vetarla. El
artículo 4.º habla de un consejo de transparencia alejado de la política. El artículo 4.º.6 habla de proteger
a los denunciantes de casos de corrupción en la universidad. El artículo 15 —tome nota— habla de
software antiplagio, de la obligación de pasar por un software antiplagio todas las tesis y trabajos; la
obligación, por cierto, de publicar las tesis doctorales y los trabajos de fin de curso. Le pregunto, señor
Sánchez, qué es exactamente lo que usted teme de todas estas medidas para que la única ley, la única,
que ha vetado de todas las que se han tramitado sea esta. (Aplausos).
La señora PRESIDENTA: Muchas gracias.
Señor presidente, es de aplicación el artículo 80. Puede intervenir, pero es de aplicación el artículo 80
del Reglamento en cuanto a que se responde a la pregunta que se le ha formulado. (Rumores).
Silencio, señorías. Les recuerdo a sus señorías que es de aplicación el artículo 80 para todas sus
señorías, tanto en las preguntas orales como en el resto de intervenciones. Se lo estoy recordando al
presidente del Gobierno, como se lo recordaré a cualquiera de ustedes en el caso de que el contenido sea
distinto. En ese caso, el que contesta lo hace a la pregunta que se le ha realizado.

*El señor PRESIDENTE DEL GOBIERNO (Sánchez Pérez-Castejón): Señora presidenta, el tiempo…* :8:
La señora PRESIDENTA: Está controlado por la Presidencia. Adelante.
El señor PRESIDENTE DEL GOBIERNO (Sánchez Pérez-Castejón): Gracias, señora presidenta.
Señor Rivera, usted, cuando apoyaba al anterior Gobierno, bien que vetaba las leyes en la Mesa del
Parlamento. (Varias señores y señores diputados: ¡Muy bien!—Aplausos.—La señora Hernanz
Costa: ¡A montones!). Ahora, en cambio, parece que es usted bastante escrupuloso. Yo le quiero decir,
señor Rivera, que este Gobierno gobierna con el Parlamento y no contra el Parlamento, que es lo que
hacía el anterior Gobierno que usted apoyaba. Le diré otra cosa, señor Rivera, nosotros no hemos vetado
ninguna ley ni en términos económicos ni en términos políticos. ¿Cuál es el problema? Que ustedes tienen
una suerte de incapacidad profesional y jurídico-técnica para presentar sus proyectos de ley a este
Congreso. (Aplausos).
En todo caso le voy a decir una cosa, señor Rivera, y se la voy a decir al conjunto del Congreso de los
Diputados. Efectivamente, yo llevo 102 días como presidente del Gobierno y es evidente que cuando uno
ocupa este tipo de responsabilidades tiene sensaciones agridulces, y tengo que decirle que para mí ayer
fue un día, en lo personal, complicado, difícil, porque he perdido a una amiga que estaba haciendo una
extraordinaria labor como ministra de Sanidad. (Aplausos). Le voy a decir una cosa, señor Rivera, para
responderle a su pregunta: Nosotros asumimos nuestra responsabilidad política. La señora Montón eligió
el camino de la ejemplaridad y la asunción de responsabilidades políticas que tanto les cuesta a otros
emprender, pero en todo caso le diré, señor Rivera, que nosotros asumimos nuestra responsabilidad
política. Quédese con ese argumento, porque asumir las responsabilidades políticas también es votar
a favor del cambio político en la moción de censura y no dejar y perpetuar al Gobierno del Partido
Popular. (Aplausos). Si hubiera sido por su voto, el señor Rajoy hubiera seguido siendo presidente del
Gobierno. (Aplausos).
La señora PRESIDENTA: Señor Rivera.
El señor RIVERA DÍAZ: Señor presidente, hay dudas razonables sobre la publicación de su tesis
doctoral; hay dudas razonables porque usted es de las pocas personas que hace una tesis doctoral y la
oculta. Y si eso coincide con el veto a una ley que obliga a publicarla, señor presidente, hay dudas
razonables. Yo le pido que para disipar cualquier duda, por el bien de la educación pública en España —no
por usted ni por mí ni por nadie, para disipar cualquier duda— haga usted pública su tesis. Acabemos con
la sospecha, acabemos con la duda razonable, porque si estamos en el caso Cifuentes, el caso Montón y
el caso Casado, no puede haber un caso presidente del Gobierno. Por tanto, señor Sánchez, haga usted
pública esa tesis que es uno de los artículos que usted ha vetado. En esa ley existe la obligación de
publicar las tesis doctorales. Si usted quiere disipar dudas, le invito a que haga pública su tesis doctoral.
(Varias señoras y señores diputados: ¡Muy bien!—Aplausos).
La señora PRESIDENTA: Señor presidente.

El señor PRESIDENTE DEL GOBIERNO (Sánchez Pérez-Castejón): Señor Rivera, en relación con mi
tesis doctoral y con el título de doctor en Economía, lo que le tengo que decir es que la tesis está publicada
conforme a la legislación. Está colgada en Teseo y usted está… (Rumores.—El señor Rivera Díaz hace
signos negativos). Por supuesto que lo está, infórmense ustedes bien porque lo está, señor Rivera, sí lo
está. Bueno, usted dirá que no. Lo que pasa es que usted, como en otras muchas cosas, no se prepara las
preguntas. En todo caso, da igual. Usted ha convertido su pregunta parlamentaria en un lodazal… (Aplausos). :8:
La señora PRESIDENTA: Muchas gracias. (El señor presidente del Gobierno, Sánchez PérezCastejón,
continúa hablando desde su escaño). :8: Se ha terminado el tiempo. (El señor presidente del
Gobierno, Sánchez Pérez-Castejón, continúa hablando). :8:Señor presidente, se ha terminado el tiempo.
Muchas gracias. Se terminó el tiempo. Gracias. (Aplausos.—Rumores). Señorías, les ruego silencio.
(Continúan los rumores). Señorías, ruego silencio. (Protestas). :8:Señorías, les ruego silencio. (Continúan
las protestas). Señorías, les ruego silencio.
Señorías, les recuerdo la aplicación del Reglamento en todos sus puntos. Cuando me he referido
antes al concreto caso al que estábamos asistiendo es porque el Reglamento, en el artículo 188, prevé
siempre —también lo hace el artículo que se refiere a la cuestión— que cuando uno interviene en cualquier 

momento en este hemiciclo tiene que ajustarse —desde luego, dentro de la libertad de expresión que
tenemos todos— a lo que uno plantea. En ese sentido, la aplicación de la Presidencia siempre se hace de
la misma manera y es así para todas sus señorías. Procuro hacerlo siempre con ecuanimidad, con el
riesgo de equivocarme como cualquier persona, pero sepan que la aplicación del Reglamento es siempre
la misma. Por lo tanto, yo llamaré a la cuestión cuando haya que hacerlo, recordaré a los interpelantes que
tienen derecho a contestar a aquello que se les ha preguntado previamente, dentro de la libertad de
expresión y dentro de la flexibilidad que tiene que tener esta Presidencia y que procura aplicar. Por lo
tanto, les ruego, señorías, que cumplamos todos, yo la primera, el Reglamento.

_



He puesto el texto desajustado porque no me apetece arreglarlo y me da vergüenza ajena de un *presidente del Gobierno avisando sobre el tiempo a la autoridad *(la presidenta del Congreso), y más *vergüenza y miedo* (sí, miedo) de todo lo demás. 


ienso:


----------



## Cocana (14 Sep 2018)

La guerra contra Inglaterra debe ser restringida a ataques destructivos contra industrias y objetivos de la fuerza aérea que tengan sistemas defensivos débiles...El estudio más concienciudo del objetivo en cuestión, es decir, los puntos vitales de dicho objetivo, es un pre-requisito para el éxito en dicha misión. También es de recalcar la necesidad de poner todo el esfuerzo en evitar la pérdida de vidas innecesaria entre la población civil.

Hermann Göring


----------



## Torrente Ballester (14 Sep 2018)

Sobre tesis y libro... la cosa es mucho más compleja que lo que nos pretenden hacer ver.

*El economista Carlos Ocaña niega haber hecho la tesis de Pedro Sánchez*

*"Posteriormente a dicha tesis colaboré en la publicación del libro"*, explica el experto, que limita su aportación a *"escribir partes de algunos capítulos"*

Pues fíjense en cuando Pedro Sánchez presentaba su libro en solitario y hablaba de SU LIBRO como autor único.


*PSOE VALLADOLID
‏@psoevalladolid*

@sanchezcastejon con el rector de la @UVa_es *en la presentación de su libro* #NuevaDiplomaciaEconómicaEspañola








*Pedro Sánchez Cuenta verificada

@sanchezcastejon*

*27 feb. 2014*

En respuesta a @psoevalladolid

@psoevalladolid gracias! Un honor poder *presentar mi libro *acompañado de buenos amigos y en la universidad centenaria @Uva_es










Esto, a mi juicio, sugiere muchas cosas...


ienso:


----------



## Plvs Vltra (14 Sep 2018)

Torrente we want the tea 


The real tea


----------



## Torrente Ballester (15 Sep 2018)

:8:

Calla, calla, que ese té nos puede costar una querella por Real Decreto.


:8:


----------



## Tocqueville (15 Sep 2018)

Torrente Ballester dijo:


> :8:
> 
> Calla, calla, que ese té nos puede costar una querella por Real Decreto.
> 
> ...



Si es así no hay que preocuparse: con ABC ya no hay querella, sólo piden disculpas y con Ok Diario igual.

Me da que lo hay que temer son cosas de dudosa legalidad. :ouch:


----------



## Plvs Vltra (15 Sep 2018)

Pero si sólo son teorías conspirativas reptialianas de conspiranoicos (coooffff coooffff)


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (15 Sep 2018)




----------



## Torrente Ballester (15 Sep 2018)

A ver..., entonces, siendo así, conspiranoicos puros, vamos a demostrar conspiranoicamente, con _posiblemente_ por todas partes, lo que es seguro a efectos de conspiranoia y tal...; eso sí, lo llamaremos copia ilegal (_la palabra plagio me da miedo_).


HIPÓTESIS

_Posiblemente_, *existe copia ilegal a sabiendas y con intención de copiar, al menos en el libro; y, posiblemente, la tesis publicada es posterior al libro*.


TESIS

El libro contiene citas extensas de la tesis, que están entrecomilladas y/o referenciadas en la tesis, pero no están entrecomilladas ni referenciadas en el libro; luego, posiblemente, existe copia ilegal a sabiendas y con intención de copiar.


DEMOSTRACIÓN

Existen, al menos, dos opciones:

1. Que la tesis, publicada en Teseo, sea la original y sea anterior al libro.

2. Que la tesis, publicada en Teseo, no sea la original y sea posterior al libro.


De 1. se deduce que si las citas textuales de la tesis que aparecen en el libro no incluyen las referencias y comillas que aparecen en la tesis, entonces se han borrado las referencias y las comillas para la publicación en el libro, lo que significa que el libro contiene una copia ilegal a sabiendas y con intención de copiar.

De 2. se deduce que si las referencias y comillas, reflejadas en la tesis, contienen referencias y comillas no incluidas en el libro cuando es cita de la tesis inicial, entonces el libro era copia ilegal, por no citar y entrecomillar, y la tesis ha sido elaborada, al menos en esas partes, con posterioridad al libro.

Además, comparando el libro y la tesis, se encuentran diferencias significativas en cuanto a referencias y comillas.




Spoiler



_Por ejemplo, estos dos capítulos son casi idénticos salvo en las referencias, citas y entrecomillados (hay algunos en la tesis, pero ninguno en el libro). OJO, QUE EN EL LIBRO ERAN LAS CONCLUSIONES; y, por ello, conspiranoicamente hablando, sin referencias ni comillas, aunque copiaba de otros).
_
Comparar *de la tesis*

"CAPÍTULO 10.
EL FUTURO DE LA DIPLOMACIA ECONÓMICA.
IMPLICACIONES PARA LA DIPLOMACIA ECONÓMICA ESPAÑOLA."

(Que quiten esos puntos en los títulos, xdddd, que dañan la vista)


Con *el libro* 

CAPÍTULO 9
CONCLUSIONES. EL FUTURO DE LA DIPLOMACIA ECONÓMICA E IMPLICACIONES PARA LA DIPLOMACIA ECONÓMICA ESPAÑOLA"



Sabiendo que *el libro contiene citas extensas de la tesis, que están entrecomilladas y/o referenciadas en la tesis, pero no están entrecomilladas ni referenciadas en el libro*, de 1. y 2. se deduce que *se borraron las referencias y comillas para copiar en el libro o se añadieron las referencias y comillas a la tesis posterior al libro*.

Luego, _posiblemente_, *existe copia ilegal a sabiendas y con intención de copiar, al menos en el libro; y, posiblemente, la tesis publicada es posterior al libro*.

*c.q.d. *




p.s. Tocque, ¿estás seguro de que es "dudosa"? "Mi médico me va a de que matá" :8:


ienso:


----------



## Minsky Moment (16 Sep 2018)

Interesante hilo, no lo había seguido. Me lo apunto, gracias.


----------



## Torrente Ballester (16 Sep 2018)

Copio de* otro hilo*, que no quiero problemas "si eso".




Spoiler






Kalipso dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe si ya se ha realizado algun análisis de la tesis versus el libro basado en la misma?
> ¿Realmente los materiales "nuevos" en el libro son lo suficientemente sustanciosos como para que Ocaña aparezca como coautor del mismo?




Oficialmente, creo que nadie ha publicado el estudio comparativo.

Oficiosamente, yo sí lo he hecho (hace tiempo); y no, no los hay; pero es legal y nadie tiene que demostrar si ha escrito algo o no. Sin embargo, la comparativa demuestra que en el libro hay plagio por parte de Sánchez y que la tesis publicada podría no ser la original (presuntamente).

En el post al que enlazo, del hilo siguiente, un breve apunte sobre la comparativa, AUNQUE HAY MUCHAS MÁS DEMOSTRACIONES DE PLAGIO Y AUTOPLAGIO (que también es plagio, presuntamente).

*Pedro Sánchez era Jefe de gabinete en los bombardeos a civiles en Yusgolavia*


p.s. Ahora hablan del rector como el que enchufó a Sánchez; sin embargo, ya decíamos en el principio de ese hilo (hace más de dos años) que fue Carlos Westendorp, con una carta al rector.







Minsky Moment dijo:


> Arcadi en su artículo dice que el libro no está en formato digital, por lo que se hace mñas difícil estudiarlo y comparar. Estaría bien que alguien lo escaneara, al parecer se puede comprar todavía.




Hasta hace poco, no se podía comprar; y en la editorial ni estaba registrado (lo han puesto ahora a la venta en la editorial); en el isbn aparece "Carlos Ocaña" como primer autor y, en otro registro del isbn, aparece Ocaña como único autor, es una publicación previa (desde Alicante).

Y "hasta ahí puedo leer".





ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (20 Sep 2018)

"Como decíamos ayer..." en el libro-tesis hay más de lo que parece. Parece (v. la r.) que los medios mediáticos van sacando algo de ello. 

Entonces, ampliamos... (ejemplos, abajo).

Personalmente, puedo afirmar y afirmo:

*1. *Que hemos encontrado *en la tesis más de 320 faltas de ortografía* y casi otras tantas sintácticas, semánticas, etc. A destacar:

- Las *más de 40 *encontradas por los medios.

- Las *citas a pie de página*, etc., en vez de escribir la abreviatura de "páginas" como "pp.", *escribe 175 veces "pps."* como abreviatura de "páginas". Siendo que la abreviatura en plural de una palabra se escribe duplicando la letra inicial y que aparece la maldita pps. en casi la mitad de las páginas de las tesis, cuesta creer que sea una errata y/o que lo pase por alto un tribunal.

- Sánchez escribe *punto al final de los títulos* (como decíamos hace tiempo). Al final de título no se pone punto. Esto salta a la vista al abrir la tesis; es muy raro que lo pase por alto un tribunal.

Estas faltas, en su mayoría, no están en el libro de Sánchez y de Ocaña.


*2. *Tanto en el libro como en la tesis existen "errores" que llevan a pensar en un plagio descarado, por la coincidencia y por la falta de cita de las fuentes textuales, al menos, en el libro. 


*3. *En la tesis aparecen citas-comillas-referencias de otros autores y no aparecen citas-comillas-referencias a esos autores en esos mismos textos del libro.


*EJEMPLOS*


*1. Títulos con punto final y  pps. para abreviatura de páginas.* En la tesis.








*2. "Desarrollar de un Plan de Infraestructuras en Brasil..."*. En la tesis y en el libro.








*3. Citas-comillas-referencias de otros autores en la tesis y no en el libro*. 
_La siguiente imagen, de OK Diario, la publicaron para demostrar que era el mismo texto. Aquí la usamos para ver la presencia/ausencia de citas en el mismo texto._








Insistimos...

*Lo que es el libro está claro; lo que es la tesis, también; pero no solo eso; también está claro que han quitado las comillas y/o referencias para el libro y/o las han añadido para la tesis después del libro.*


Y esto *no* es todo, amigos.

p.s. FELIZ TÉ.


ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (21 Sep 2018)

A ver...

*Un exprofesor de la CJC lanza una petición para que un tribunal independiente reevalúe la tesis de Sánchez
*

*En change.org*

En este momento, faltan menos de 200 firmas.



ienso:


----------



## Tocqueville (21 Sep 2018)

Pues sí que se saca información del Té. Habría que recopilar todo lo que se sabe en un único tocho, algo así como unir las piezas del puzle y ver que pasa.


p.s: Sí, dudosa, porque dicen que los mafiosos hacen legal lo ilegal y viceversa. :fiufiu:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (21 Sep 2018)

Pues sí, vamos a unificar un poco sobre la tesis-libro, trayendo aquí un post anterior y citando, además, a otro coforero *en este post de otro hilo*.



paco92 dijo:


> Ojo, que podemos cantar bingo.
> 
> Okdiario publica un artículo sobre los "plazos imposibles" de la tesis de Sánchez:
> 
> ...




Aclaramos que para ver esos datos basta con abrir el pdf de la tesis, colgado en TESEO; ahí: Archivo, Propiedades.




Ilusionado dijo:


> Por cierto, el tema del libro se va a rectificar. Van a sacar una nueva edición con algunos ajustes para subsanar el error.
> 
> Para los que luego decís que Pedro no reconoce las cosas....Él ha visto una cosa que no está bien, y la ha rectificado.



NO ES NO. 

Y NO!

No ha vendido ni 500 libros en 6 años y van a hacer una nueva edición? La 2ª será porque van por la 1ª edición, 1ª impresión. 

Ni ha rectificado ni es un error. Ha engañado a los bobos, como siempre; perdona, que no lo digo por ti (no te conozco); me refiero, más bien, a que es un engañabobos.

¡*Ha pasado la patata caliente a la editorial*, tócate los cojones!

Lo siguiente lo he puesto *en este post de otro hilo que va sobre Pedro Sánchez y sus múltiples y desconocidas andanzas, que son muchas y muy graves*; pero lo copio aquí para facilitar su lectura a los que no quieran desplazarse.

_________

"Como decíamos ayer..." en el libro-tesis hay más de lo que parece. Parece (v. la r.) que los medios mediáticos van sacando algo de ello. 

Entonces, ampliamos... (ejemplos, abajo).

Personalmente, puedo afirmar y afirmo:

*1. *Que hemos encontrado *en la tesis más de 320 faltas de ortografía* y casi otras tantas sintácticas, semánticas, etc. A destacar:

- Las *más de 40 *encontradas por los medios.

- Las *citas a pie de página*, etc., en vez de escribir la abreviatura de "páginas" como "pp.", *escribe 175 veces "pps."* como abreviatura de "páginas". Siendo que la abreviatura en plural de una palabra se escribe duplicando la letra inicial y que aparece la maldita pps. en casi la mitad de las páginas de las tesis, cuesta creer que sea una errata y/o que lo pase por alto un tribunal.

- Sánchez escribe *punto al final de los títulos* (como decíamos hace tiempo). Al final de título no se pone punto. Esto salta a la vista al abrir la tesis; es muy raro que lo pase por alto un tribunal.

Estas faltas, en su mayoría, no están en el libro de Sánchez y de Ocaña.


*2. *Tanto en el libro como en la tesis existen "errores" que llevan a pensar en un plagio descarado, por la coincidencia y por la falta de cita de las fuentes textuales, al menos, en el libro. 


*3. *En la tesis aparecen citas-comillas-referencias de otros autores y no aparecen citas-comillas-referencias a esos autores en esos mismos textos del libro.


*EJEMPLOS*


*1. Títulos con punto final y  pps. para abreviatura de páginas.* En la tesis.








*2. "Desarrollar de un Plan de Infraestructuras en Brasil..."*. En la tesis y en el libro.








*3. Citas-comillas-referencias de otros autores en la tesis y no en el libro*. 
_La siguiente imagen, de OK Diario, la publicaron para demostrar que era el mismo texto. Aquí la usamos para ver la presencia/ausencia de citas en el mismo texto._








Insistimos...

*Lo que es el libro está claro; lo que es la tesis, también; pero no solo eso; también está claro que han quitado las comillas y/o referencias para el libro y/o las han añadido para la tesis después del libro.*


Y esto *no* es todo, amigos.

p.s. FELIZ TÉ.


ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (21 Sep 2018)

Enlazo a un hilo nuevo que ha abierto un coforero:

*VOX se querella contra Pedro Sánchez por el plagio de su tesis doctoral*



ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (22 Sep 2018)

CITANDO al coforero *paco92* en este otro hilo:

*Hilo Oficial de análisis de la tesis plagiada de Pedro Sánchez*


_El Doctor Sánchez, o el que sea que lo haya escrito, además de copiar y no revisar la ortografía, tampoco entiende que "CC. AA." es el plural de "C. A." y, por lo tanto, no debe usarse para referirse a una comunidad autónoma en singular.










































¡Cum laude!_



ienso:


----------



## hartman2 (22 Sep 2018)

a ver si serbia nos declara la guerra y elimina a este mierdas.


----------



## comtraseñaOñvidada (24 Sep 2018)

Pedro Sanchez es una cortina de humo en si mismo.


----------



## Torrente Ballester (27 Sep 2018)

La wiki del coforero *paco92* sobre la tesis de Sánchez 

*SánchezPlag*




ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (28 Sep 2018)

Y vamos con las preguntas del millón sobre la tesis, retomando el primer post de este hilo. De momento, en forma de preguntas _cuasi_ retóricas.


¿Es posible que *Pedro Sánchez*, alias *Esmeralda*, durante sus andanzas en Bosnia, estuviera fuera de plazo para hacer la tesis, siendo que, supuestamente, había hecho los cursos de doctorado en 1999-2000?


¿*Puso y quitó de su currículum en el Congreso el DEA* (Diploma de Estudios Avanzados), una de las dos opciones necesarias para que un licenciado pudiera hacer la tesis (RD 1393/2007, que le afectaba), porque no lo tenía y había mentido? 

A efectos de la tesis, ¿utilizó la opción de "suficiencia investigadora"? (ver segundo spoiler del primer post de este hilo).








_De izquierda a derecha, el exministro Carlos Westendorp, la asesora del PSC Marta Gris, Pedro Sánchez y la periodista Victoria García en la Rambla de Barcelona, imagen de archivo de "El País"._


Vamos, que estuvo en misa y repicando. Seguiremos con ello, "si eso".


ienso:


----------



## Rex Getarum (7 Oct 2018)

Rebelion. Pedro Sánchez trabajó en Bosnia en la década de los 90 al servicio del FMI y el BM

Aunque es de una web antifa... No sé si lo han puesto por aquí.

*Pedro Sánchez trabajó en Bosnia en la década de los 90 al servicio del FMI y el BM*

Pedro Sánchez fue nombrado Secretario General del PSOE el pasado mes de Julio, con la intención de relanzar al Partido Socialista tras los malos resultados en las elecciones europeas. Con la intención de ilusionar a votantes desencantados, se intentó atraerlos bajo la premisa de poner como líder a un joven militante desconocido.
Pero si hacemos un repaso de su biografía vemos que su ascenso fulgurante no ha sido provocado por casualidad, sino mas bien porque su partido ha recompensado a un tecnócrata que ha tenido responsabilidades políticas en Bosnia, donde se aplicó la medicina económica neoliberal aplicada por la OTAN que ayudó a destruir a Yugoslavia, provocando una fractura económica y política en el país [1].

Si observamos su biografía, comprobamos que con 26 años trabajó en el Parlamento Europeo con la socialista Bárbara Duhrkrop y más tarde trabajó como jefe de gabinete del Alto Representante de las Naciones Unidas en Bosnia, Carlos Westendorp, el cual trabajo a las órdenes de Franco, siendo cónsul en adjunto en Sao Paulo en 1966, posteriormente ocupó cargos en el Ministerio de Industria y Asuntos Exteriores hasta 1975. Tras la muerte del dictador ocupó diversos cargos para el gobierno socialista, siendo nombrado en 1995, Ministro de Asuntos Exteriores, posteriormente fue Alto Representante en Bosnia, embajador en EEUU y en la actualidad trabaja como asesor de Felipe González y en un Grupo de Reflexión del Parlamento Europeo.

Sin lugar a dudas el paso de Pedro Sánchez por Bosnia, le permitió abrirse muchas puertas, ya que como indica en su biografía en la web del PSOE, trabajó como consultor asesorando a empresas extranjeras [2], aplicando sin lugar a dudas un nuevo socialismo muy diferente al de Marx o Engels.

Para llegar a entender que podría realizar Pedro Sánchez si llegase al gobierno de nuestro país, habría que analizar su labor durante su estancia en el país balcánico, una vez finalizada la guerra en Yugoslavia. Para ello será de especial valor las reflexiones realizadas por Michel Chossudovsky; este famoso analistas internacional comenta en su libro “La Globalización de la Pobreza”, un análisis contra la globalización y el Nuevo Orden Mundial surgidas a partir del cambio de los ochenta, realizadas por el FMI y el BM al tercer mundo y a Europa del Este desde 1989, provocando que el nuevo orden financiero aumentase la pobreza, la destrucción del medio ambiente, apartheid social, etc.

Uno de los capítulos lo dedica a Bosnia bajo el título “El desmantelamiento de la antigua Yugoslavia: La recolonización de Bosnia–Herzegovina”. Mientras EEUU y la OTAN imponía la paz en Bosnia, la prensa y los políticos occidentales afirmaban que se había logrado parar las masacres étnicas y las violaciones a los derechos humanos, bajo la firma de los Acuerdos de Dayton en 1995, logrando la desintegración de Yugoslavia [3], con el despliegue un programa de “reconstrucción” que despojaba al país de su soberanía, instalando una administración colonial bajo el mando del Alto Representante Carl Bildt, posteriormente sustituido por Carlos Westendorp y una constitución que dejaba las riendas de la política económica a las instituciones de Bretton Woods y al Banco Europeo para la Reconstrucción y el Desarrollo [4].

*El poder político real en el país quedó en manos de acreedores internacionales que redactaron una constitución en su propio benefici*o, sin consultar a la ciudadanía bosnia e imponer el dictado del libre mercado [5]. Afectando a su soberanía nacional, debido a que el gobierno neocolonial impuesto por los Acuerdos de Dayton y apoyado por las armas de la OTAN, se aseguraron de que el futuro del país se determinase en Washington, Bonn y Bruselas y no en Sarajevo.

Las medidas de austeridad sentaron las bases para la recolonización de los Balcanes, la deuda exterior fue dividida y asignada a las repúblicas sucesoras, que quedaron estranguladas con los convenios independientes de reestructuración de deuda y programas de ajuste estructural [6].

La llegada de Westendorp a Bosnia fue en 1997, dos años antes de los bombardeos de Belgrado de 1999, durante dicha ofensiva occidental, el Banco Mundial y la Comisión Europea se encargaron de coordinar la asistencia económica y financiera de los donantes en los Balcanes, enviando a Kósovo abogados y consultores que permitiesen crear un ambiente propicio para el capital extranjero [7].


----------



## Tocqueville (23 Oct 2018)

Torrente Ballester dijo:


> La wiki del coforero *paco92* sobre la tesis de Sánchez
> 
> *SánchezPlag*
> 
> ...



Le han hecho una Wiki propia, debería estar orgulloso. :XX:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (16 Nov 2018)

"Como decíamos ayer...", han desaparecido infinidad de documentos y textos de la web de Pedro Sánchez, cuando era Pedro Sánchez, y no del Presidente del Gobierno.

Afortunadamente (o no), mucho de lo desaparecido lo tenemos en este mismo hilo (desde el primer post).

Ahora empiezan a darse cuenta de ello algunos medios.

Un ejemplo de hoy mismo

Dice el confidencial:

*La misteriosa desaparición de un artículo de la web de Pedro Sánchez*

_Uno de los puntos que aborda esta norma son las devoluciones en caliente, un asunto sobre el que el líder del Ejecutivo ha cambiado de opinión_

...

Bueno, pues *en burbuja.info, SÍ LO TENEMOS*. Ahí va...



_Edito para enlazar la imagen "escondida" en otra URL_








*Retirada de la Ley Mordaza*

*17 DICIEMBRE, 2014
*

_No necesitamos una ley para multar a los afectados por las preferentes que reclaman atención ante una sucursal bancaria o a quienes participan en las plataformas por los desahucios de familias o personas vulnerables.

Las leyes de Rajoy suponen un retroceso para los derechos y libertades públicas en España. Solo le falta recuperar aquello de “la calle es mía” para convertirse en el Presidente más retrógrado de la historia de la democracia.

La Ley de Seguridad Ciudadana, la Ley Mordaza, es una ley hecha a la medida de los miedos de Rajoy, le molesta la realidad y está dispuesto a ocultarla a golpes de mayoría absoluta. A Rajoy le molesta que la gente se eche a la calle._




Aquí *el vídeo que puso el propio Pedro Sánchez*, acompañando a su escrito

Pedro SÃ¡nchez a Rajoy: "Usted es el presidente mÃ¡s retrÃ³grado de la democracia" - YouTube



Y aquí, algunos *comentarios en ese artículo de Pedro Sánchez en su web*, que también han sido borrados:

_Pablo Núñez
El Partido Popular, el señor Rajoy y su Gobierno han convertido los recortes de derechos en auténticas siegas, las tijeras en guadañas. #NoALaLeyMordaza @PabloNunezGlez

raquel
esto es lamentable, querer fingir que todo va bien, cuando todo está peor que nunca #NoALaLeyMordaza

SOFIA
ESTO ES UN ATAQUE A LA DEMOCRACIA EN TODA REGLA ¡¡¡ Y TIENE UN SOLO NOMBRE ´´ FASCISTAS´

SOFIA
MAÑANA TENGO OTRA INSPECCIÓN MEDICA , YA ME HAN DEJADO SIN TRABAJO . AHORA EN EL PARO Y DE BAJA ME HACEN OTRA INSPECCION , MAÑANA NO ME CALLO POR TODOS LOS QUE SUFRIMOS FIBROMIALGIA Y NOS HAN DESAUCIADO, VEJADO , ENVENENADO A BASE DE MEDICAMENTOS Y NOS NIEGAN LA UNIDAD DEL DOLOR Y NOS MANDAN A TRABAJAR SIN PODERNOS NI MOVER , POR TODOS IGUAL MAÑANA POR PROTESTAR ME ´ENCIERRAN’ …….. PERO NO VOY A PARAR ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡

talia
Este es el peor gobierno que hemos conocido, sin miedo a equivocarme dire, que si Sofia, esta gentuza son unos fascistas.
Tengo mucha confianza en este PSOE, espero Pedro siga adelante……..y sin pactos con el PP, nos jugamos mucho

emilio
Comparto en su totalidad el reproche que hizo nuestro secretario general al fascista Rajoy y su tropa de ministros de la extrema derecha. Eso ya lo hizo Franco y estos son sus descendientes y obran igual que ellos recortando las libertades y los derechos de los ciudadanos.

eltangai
No se como el Sr. Rajoy, se atreve a criticar a Podemos y al Sr. Maduro, cuando el practica una politica de ultra derecha y del miedo que ni el propio “Tito Paco”, ya solo le falta negarnos el acceso a la cultura y a la información para tener la 2ª dictadura, y para mi que esta “Ley Mordaza”, es el principio de lo que nos espera si sigue governando

José Raigal
La Ley Mordaza es otra vuelta de tuerca más para impedir que la clase trabajadora y la ciudadanía protesten frente a las agresiones de la derecha. El Partido Socialista se ha comprometido públicamente a derogarla en cuanto acceda al Gobierno, por lo tanto, esta Ley tiene los días contados. Es una Ley que ha nacido muerta.

Gonzalo Ramos Aranda
Les comparto mi poema, . . .

LIBERTAD DE EXPRESION

“Pobre voz confinada a ser oída en la nada”

Voces encadenadas
a silencio tan cruento,
las almas condenadas,
el callar es tormento.

Obrar con libertad,
garantía majestad,
libertad de expresión,
sueño de mí Nación.

Obstruye el pensamiento
la maldita censura,
limita el intelecto,
es del diablo su hechura.

El miedo paraliza,
el cerebro agoniza,
pobres hombres silentes,
todos son insipientes.

Dictadura en la cumbre,
ya se hizo costumbre,
legislando se abraza
la pinche “ley mordaza”.

Prohibir información,
cegar puntos de vista,
la perversa intención
de “estadistas” fascistas.

Que la boca cerremos,
quieren esos cabrones,
que dientes apretemos,
“chitón” a las razones.

¿Expresarte? . . . ¡jamás!,
nada puedes decir,
tal vez se escuchen más
tus quejas al morir.

El yugo del bozal
llegó a la yugular,
si te impiden hablar
las ideas desangrar.

Más, el ser de conciencia
no lo permitirá,
pues perdiendo su esencia,
a servil llegará.

Un pueblo sometido
siempre será vencido,
represión del gobierno
¡mandémosla al averno!

Venturoso aquel día,
en que, sin cobardía,
usemos la palabra
sin censura macabra.

Autor: Lic. Gonzalo Ramos Aranda
Dedicado a Brozo . . .
Registro SEP INDAUTOR 03-2008-101313351700-01

saibatzu
Esto me recuerda al la revolución francesa,como todo siga así los guardias y policías se cansarán y se unirán a la lucha contra los de arriba igual que la guardia no defendió al alto mando en el momento de la verdad, recordad,ante todo somos personas y como personas nos vemos obligados a hacer cosas que no queremos, esos policías se pondrán de nuestro lado si les mostramos apoyo y respeto y luego ya habrá menosviolencia iy más apoyo a la causa

Azbiga
Pedro tenemos que recuperar los derechos sociales que el pp nos está arrebatando. En el 2015 te espera mucho trabajo se fuerte contamos contigo como presidente de España.

http://www.thebigwallnews.com/ TheBigWallNews
Hecho.
Hay que acabar con la Ley Mordaza y con el Gobierno del Partido Popular cuanto antes.

Saludos y apoyo desde thebigwallnews.com_




ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (16 Nov 2018)

Vaya!; en pocas horas desde que poníamos el post anterior, y ya no se ve la imagen. 

Ahora la tienen "escondida" en esta URL más segura.

La ponemos aquí y después edito y la pongo en el post de arriba.








ienso:


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Nov 2018)

La verdad está haciendo bien su trabajo. 
Han elegido al tipo adecuado para provocar una agitación política , que desemboque en enfrentamientos con muertes y la actuación del ejército. 
Eso justificará la ocupación de España por tropas extranjeras. 
Ya lo hemos visto en Yugoslavia , Irak, Libia, Siria.
España está perdida.


----------



## Tocqueville (17 Nov 2018)

Torrente Ballester dijo:


> Vaya!; en pocas horas desde que poníamos el post anterior, y ya no se ve la imagen.
> 
> Ahora la tienen "escondida" en esta URL más segura.
> 
> ...



Pedro Sánchez es otro que usa tácticas de censor del siglo pasado. _*Esmeralda*_ está chapado a la antigua y no sabe que el _agujero de la memoria_ tiene agujeros:

Retirada de la Ley Mordaza | Pedro Sánchez Castejón

:XX:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (1 Dic 2018)

Hemos añadido, en spoiler del primer post de este hilo, la ACTUALIZACIÓN EN LA OFICINA DE EMPLEO del currículum de Pedro Sánchez, a día de hoy. Lo pongo aquí por si alguien quiere guardarlo antes de que desaparezca también.

Por mi parte, como decimos en ese primer post, *destacaría entre otros los asuntos que señalamos en rojo*, de los que todavía nos falta mucho por decir, tal como señalábamos allí.



*CV DE PEDRO SÁNCHEZ PÉREZ CASTEJÓN EN LA OFICINA DE EMPLEO (01/12/2018)*



Datos personales

Pedro Sánchez Pérez-Castejón

Fecha y lugar de nacimiento: 29/02/1972 (Madrid)

Domicilio: Pozuelo de Alarcón (Madrid)

Estado civil: Casado y con dos hijas

Cuenta de Twitter: @sanchezcastejon

Experiencia profesional

Presidente del Gobierno (Desde junio de 2018)

Secretario General del PSOE y candidato a la Presidencia del Gobierno (desde 2014)

Diputado del PSOE por Madrid (2013 – 2016)

Profesor de Estructura Económica e Historia del Pensamiento Económico (desde 2008)

Diputado del PSOE por Madrid (2009-2011)

*Consejero de la Empresa Municipal de la Vivienda Y Suelo de Madrid (2008-2009)

Consejero de la Empresa Municipal de Promoción de Madrid (2007-2008)

Consejero de la Asamblea General de Caja Madrid (2004-2009)
*
Concejal del PSOE en el Ayuntamiento de Madrid (2004-2009)

Asesor de Economía de la CEF del PSOE (2000-2004)

Director de Relaciones Internacionales en la OCU (2000)

*Jefe de Gabinete del Alto Representante de Naciones Unidas en Bosnia durante la Guerra de Kosovo (1999)*

Asesor en el Parlamento Europeo (1998)

Formación

Doctor en Economía y Empresa por la Universidad Camilo José Cela (2012)

Máster en Liderazgo Público por el IESE (2004-2005)

Máster en Integración Económica y Monetaria Europea por el Instituto Universitario Ortega y Gasset (2001-2002)

Máster en Política Económica de la Unión Europea por la Universidad Libre de Bruselas (1997-1998)

Licenciado en Ciencias Económicas y Empresariales por la Universidad Complutense de Madrid (1995)

Bachillerato en el Instituto Ramiro de Maeztu (hasta 1989)

Publicaciones

“La nueva diplomacia económica europea” (2013)

Idiomas

Castellano, inglés y francés

Otros datos de interés:

Afiliado al PSOE (desde 1993)

Patrono de la Fundación Estudiantes

Jugador de baloncesto del club Estudiantes (hasta 1993)

Aficiones

Baloncesto, fútbol (seguidor del Atlético de Madrid), tecnología, música… y aparecer en los medios de comunicación




ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (16 Dic 2018)

Venga, arriba este hilo, que se sepa lo que es este personaje de rigurosa actualidad. 

Ver primer post del hilo para comprender su comportamiento actual.


ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (20 Feb 2019)

A efectos de recopilación para la investigación, la educación, la cultura y el debate organizado, voy a copiar aquí *algunos post de otro hilo* y después, en otro post, añadiré lo que para este hilo es "la joya de la corona", ya que en el libro, confirma el autor el título de este hilo y bastantes de los contenidos. Los siguientes textos pertenecen al libro:

PEDRO SÁNCHEZ: "Manual de resistencia".

----------------



Pues yo comparto con vosotros en formato texto todo lo que queráis; siempre para usarlo como elemento cultural y de debate.

De momento, me gusta este párrafo que tiene mucho que comentar...

"
Nuestra moción también cambió por completo las tornas en Cataluña. *El independentismo vivía mucho mejor contra Rajoy* y tuvo que reubicarse en el nuevo escenario que significa para ellos que haya un Gobierno en Madrid abierto al diálogo. *Cada día abrimos nuevos espacios para el intercambio de opiniones y achicamos el escenario del enfrentamiento político*. Desde luego, el problema de convivencia no se resuelve en unos meses, llevará tiempo, pero en el plano político nuestro objetivo es reducir el conflicto. *Estoy convencido de que el problema catalán no es de independencia sino de convivencia*".




------------



bocadRillo dijo:


> Por favor, no dejes de ilustrarnos, aunque me pregunto si la editorial no puede meternos una querella por copia no autorizada



Personalmente, me considero autorizado, ya que cumplo fielmente los requisitos legales que reproduzco a continuación:

«Es lícita la inclusión en una obra propia de fragmentos de otras ajenas de naturaleza escrita, sonora o audiovisual, así como la de obras aisladas de carácter plástico o fotográfico figurativo, siempre que se trate de obras ya divulgadas y su inclusión se realice a título de cita o para su análisis, comentario o juicio crítico. Tal utilización sólo podrá realizarse con fines docentes o de investigación, en la medida justificada por el fin de esa incorporación e indicando la fuente y el nombre del autor de la obra utilizada».

(Texto Refundido de la Ley de Propiedad Intelectual, art. 32)




-----------



ivanito dijo:


> Eso lo han dicho hoy en el telediarreo, así que no has cometido ninguna infracción, o al menos no sólo tu.



Ah, pues mejor así (mal de muchos...); no sabía que lo habían dicho en el telediario, cosas de no ver esas cosas.

Seguimos para educación, cultura, análisis e investigación o algo...

DATOS

En su libro, Pedro Sánchez incluye *73 veces la palabra "Cataluña"*; *210 veces escribe "Rajoy"*. (Si queréis saber alguna más, decidlo).

Vamos con otra cita que también incluye a ambas dos cosas o personas:


"Que *Rajoy aprobara los presupuestos* un miércoles sin saber nada de la sentencia y que esta saliera
un jueves se puede atribuir a una gigantesca casualidad. Se puede, sin duda. Pero, en fin,* la verdad *es
que, pese a los enfrentamientos tan duros que hemos tenido —y ellos a mí también me lo han hecho
pasar mal—, en los últimos meses, *con motivo de la crisis de Estado en Cataluña, nuestra relación se
había estrechado. No me refiero ya a lo político, sino a lo personal. Habíamos creado un clima de
confianza y respeto mutuo*, basado en las muchas horas de conversación y, probablemente, en el
compartir unos momentos muy difíciles para España. En aquel momento, *se me hacía duro, desde el
punto de vista personal, plantear una moción de censura*.
*La temperatura de las noticias iba en aumento por minutos en las redes. Todo el día están muy
activas, criticándonos* por ser el único partido que no ha dicho nada".


------------



Brigit dijo:


> ¿Y esto de que le envió una tarjeta y un ramo a la Griso para hacer propaganda del libro?
> 
> Pedro Sánchez envía a Susanna Griso un tarjetón y un ramo de flores: "Hay mucho cachondeo en la redacción"




¿Y eso no es machismo rancio próximo al acoso y peloteo máximo?


Aquí una muestra de copy-pegui mal hecho en el libro del susodicho:

"En Getafe (Madrid), el 3 de diciembre de 2015, durante el primer mitin de la campaña *del* *a* las generales del 20 de diciembre".

----------------



silenus dijo:


> Y Juana y Valeria no estaban?
> 
> Más madera de Fraudez:
> 
> Pedro Sánchez usa conversaciones con el Rey para enaltecerse en su libro autobiográfico



*HACIENDO AMIGOS Y ENMENDANDO LA PLANA AL REY Y AL **RITUAL* (chúpate esa)

"
Apenas cinco días después, *el rey comenzó el periodo de consultas* con los partidos políticos
en busca de un candidato a presidente del Gobierno. Como es sabido, el ciclo de consultas en la
Zarzuela *se inicia con el grupo parlamentario más pequeño* y se concluye con el mayor, *un ritual
lento, pues lo lógico sería comenzar por el que más votos tiene y despejar las dudas con rapidez y
agilidad*. Sin haber negociado con los portavoces de los grupos, en los primeros contactos hubo un
posicionamiento de la mayoría de ellos hacia una investidura liderada por el Partido Socialista y por
mí mismo. Sin duda, este hecho metió presión a Iglesias porque le obligaba a posicionarse al
respecto en su audiencia con el jefe del Estado.
El caso era que, según los procedimientos, el último día de las consultas acudiríamos
primero Pablo Iglesias; después, yo mismo, y por último, Mariano Rajoy. Cuando llegó mi turno entré
al salón de tapices sin saber, por supuesto, qué había hablado Iglesias con Felipe VI. Allí hicimos el
saludo correspondiente, las fotos para la prensa y después nos dirigimos al despacho del rey.
Aún no habíamos terminado de sentarnos, estábamos entrando al despacho, cuando Felipe VI
me dice:—
Tengo que contarte una noticia.
—Dígame, señor.
—Iglesias va a proponerte formar Gobierno.
Mi cara de asombro lo debió de dejar más estupefacto aún que la propuesta del líder de
Podemos, porque me preguntó:
—¿Sabías algo?
—Nada, primera noticia —fue mi respuesta.
A partir de ahí, la conversación con el rey tomó un cauce completamente inesperado y
extraño. Mi intención era analizar con él los planes de Rajoy y explicarle los pasos que íbamos a dar
los socialistas. A cambio, lo esperable era que él me contara cómo había visto a los demás grupos,
las expectativas que tenía… De hecho, en la última semana, había ido aflorando por sí sola, como he
dicho, y pese a que no habíamos mantenido contactos con nadie, una predisposición a apoyar mi
candidatura a la presidencia del Gobierno. Cada uno de los líderes de partidos pequeños que iban
dando su rueda de prensa tras la reunión con el rey, desde Compromís a Nueva Canarias, había
contestado, a preguntas de los periodistas, que no verían mal mi investidura. Esta extendida
predisposición, favorecida por mi viaje a Lisboa, desató los nervios de algunos. Por extraño que
parezca fue el rey quien me desgranó la propuesta de Iglesias: quería formar un Gobierno de
coalición conmigo. Él no estaba al tanto de los detalles: que el propio Iglesias se atribuía la
vicepresidencia, que quería también el Centro Nacional de Inteligencia (CNI), nombramientos de
jueces… Esos aspectos no los conocíamos aún ninguno de los dos. Los revelaría en rueda de prensa.
Yo solo pude contestarle:
—Con toda honestidad, no tengo la menor idea. Tendré que enterarme primero.
Aquello me pillaba totalmente por sorpresa, lo cual también causó perplejidad en el rey. *Me
preguntó si me había llamado y le contesté que no. «Imagino que te llamará luego», añadió*.
El rey también había sido informado de que, mientras él estaba reunido conmigo, Iglesias
daría una rueda de prensa para describir su propuesta con todos los pormenores, rodeado por la
plana mayor de su grupo parlamentario. En ella no solo se atribuía a sí mismo la vicepresidencia,
sino que adelantaba la necesidad de otorgar a Alberto Garzón, líder de IU, un ministerio; se
reservaba para alguien de su partido el mando sobre el CNI; anunciaba la creación de un Ministerio
de la Plurinacionalidad, que sobre la marcha adjudicó también a Xavier Domènech, líder de los
Comunes catalanes, y seguía insistiendo en que habría de celebrarse un referéndum de
autodeterminación de todos los pueblos de España que así lo desearan. Las confluencias en Galicia
se apuntaron con rapidez.
Con todo, lo peor de aquel plan no lo constituían las propuestas concretas, más centradas en
las personas y el reparto de ministerios que en las medidas de gobierno, sino el tono general de la
rueda de prensa, deliberadamente ofensivo hacia mí y hacia los socialistas. No hacía falta ser muy
perspicaz para darse cuenta de que aquella propuesta imposibilitaba un acuerdo: casi parecía
destinada a ello. En realidad, fue una propuesta imposible que pretendía frenar el posicionamiento
previo de sus confluencias, favorables a mi investidura. *Los planes de Iglesias no pasaban por
formar un Gobierno alternativo a Rajoy, sino por ir a segundas elecciones*. Aseguraba que *nos
proponía un Gobierno de coalición, pero sus motivos para entrar en él, según sus propias palabras,
se fundaban en que no confiaban en el PSOE*. Es por lo menos contradictorio gobernar con alguien de
quien no te fías, y en el peor caso se puede interpretar que quieres formar parte del Ejecutivo para
controlar al otro partido. No es el mejor planteamiento para iniciar una negociación encaminada a
colaborar con alguien en una coalición, algo ya particularmente difícil en nuestro país, donde no
tenemos tradición de este tipo de ejecutivos. Sin duda, lo más hiriente fue el tono empleado al
referirse a mi persona: si yo llegaba a presidente del Gobierno sería una «sonrisa del destino», que
yo le tendría que agradecer.
*Los periodistas le preguntaron si había hablado conmigo de todo aquello. Su respuesta fue
que no, porque se hubiera filtrado. De modo que no depositaba en mí ni siquiera confianza para
compartir sus planes, pero quería compartir Gobierno*".


*_*


En verdad en verdad os digo que estoy por copiar el libro completo: es tan difícil seleccionar barbaridades más grandes entre la infinitud de disparateS!

Esta del cambio de colchón, no por higiene, no, por otra cosa, oigan... *CAMBIÓ EL COLCHÓN PORQUE LO DICE EL REFRANERO, menuda patada al refranero! De significado no va bien.*

"Esa primera decisión fue *renovar el colchón de la cama de matrimonio* y pintar nuestra habitación del Palacio de la Moncloa. Decidimos no cambiar nada más, salvo colchón y pintura, por razones que entiende cualquiera que haya vivido en un piso amueblado. Además,* el refranero asegura que «dos que duermen en el mismo colchón acaban siendo de la misma opinión», y yo quería mantener mi criterio alejado del de mi predecesor"*.

----------------

Venga, otra muy buena. Son infinitas, pero por elegir una que al parecer no han descubierto todavía los de las redes y medios desinformativos.

Dice en su libro el susodicho:


"En aquellos momentos, saliera lo que saliera —algo que no estaba predeterminado, sino en

nuestras manos—, parecía claro que necesitábamos ir construyendo la confianza entre nosotros. En

aquel entonces, la verdad, un tono más pausado de Pablo Iglesias nos hubiera ayudado mucho. Claro

que teníamos nuestras heridas internas, pero no necesitábamos que nos echaran sal en ellas y, en

general, es mejor para un político no inmiscuirse en los problemas orgánicos de los otros. Sin

embargo, por encima de todos los obstáculos, era consciente de que nuestras responsabilidades

respectivas nos obligaban a tratar de construir una relación personal y, *como dijo Einstein, solo hay

una forma de saber si puedes confiar en una persona: confiar*".


*¡Toma patada a Hemingway!*

-------------


----------



## Torrente Ballester (20 Feb 2019)

*Y aquí, la "joya de la corona" a efectos de confirmar el título de este hilo y algunas cosas de las que decimos en él.

PEDRO SÁNCHEZ: "Manual de resistencia". *


"... al cumplir un intenso año como secretario general, un viaje

al centro del dolor europeo me hizo salir brevemente del maremágnum de la política española y

recordar mis viejos tiempos en Bosnia y algunos de los referentes de mi educación política. Fue un

viaje a Srebrenica, el lugar donde veinte años antes miembros del ejército serbobosnio bajo la

dirección de Ratko Mladic habían asesinado a 8.000 bosnios musulmanes. Fue la mayor masacre en

suelo europeo desde la Segunda Guerra Mundial, catalogada como genocidio por el Tribunal Penal

Internacional para la Antigua Yugoslavia.

Se recordaba a las víctimas de aquella masacre en un acto solemne en el que quedó claro que

las heridas seguían abiertas, y con ese motivo *yo regresé a Bosnia, dieciséis años después de haber

trabajado allí, en Sarajevo, pero esta vez como secretario general del socialismo español*. También

*allí había visto por última vez a Bill Clinton*, entonces aún presidente de Estados Unidos. En 2015

me volvió a impresionar. A sus casi setenta años, estaba canoso y envejecido. Sin embargo, su

compromiso con la paz en los Balcanes, que equivale a decir con Europa, seguía intacto. En su día

*hizo todo lo que pudo* por poner fin a la guerra de Bosnia-Herzegovina. *Tomó una decisión

arriesgada —propia de un líder político de primera categoría— como fue embarcar a Estados

Unidos en aquella guerra, pese a las escasas simpatías que la idea despertaba en su propia

población. Recuerdo escuchar su discurso con fascinación...*".

...

"
Dieciséis años antes Clinton me había impresionado igualmente cuando lo vi por primera vez

en Sarajevo, con el mismo compromiso y el mismo liderazgo. En aquella época yo trabajaba en

Sarajevo, en el gabinete de Carlos Westendorp, Alto Representante de la ONU para Bosnia-

Herzegovina. Una de las últimas tareas que tuvimos que hacer allí fue organizar el Pacto de

Estabilidad de los Balcanes, una especie de Plan Marshall para la antigua Yugoslavia, muy

ambicioso. Milosevic había salido ya de la escena y se buscaba traspasar de algún modo el liderazgo

político a la Unión Europea, pues el liderazgo militar lo había llevado Estados Unidos. Toda la

preparación de la conferencia fue apasionante, teníamos que montar desde la parte logística y

operativa hasta la política, redactando los documentos preparatorios de la cumbre así como las

resoluciones que iban a salir de aquel gran encuentro.

Cuando llegó el momento, a finales de julio de 1999, allí aparecieron los líderes más

relevantes de medio mundo... Quienes trabajábamos allí tuvimos el privilegio de ver al líder que permaneció cuando las cámaras se habían ido: Bill Clinton..."

...

"
Fue un aprendizaje enorme para mí, cuando apenas había cumplido los veintiocho años, en un trabajo que

acepté sin pensar, por instinto, en cuestión de días. Eran las Navidades de 1997 y Carlos Westendorp

ocupaba el puesto de Alto Representante de la ONU para Bosnia-Herzegovina y me llamó.

Casualmente yo acababa de terminar mi trabajo en el Parlamento Europeo, donde había colaborado

con Bárbara Dührkop, y estaba en esa encrucijada pensando qué hacer justo cuando llegó su llamada.

Conocía a Westendorp de mi época neoyorquina, pues, justo al terminar la carrera, me había

ido allí a trabajar en una consultora, y de vez en cuando los españoles que vivíamos en Nueva York

recalábamos en la Embajada de España ante Naciones Unidas. Que me llamara años después para

formar parte de su gabinete me hizo sentir muy honrado: acepté al instante. A principios de enero de

1999, tras empaquetar todas mis cosas y montar la mudanza más rápida de la historia, llegué a un

Sarajevo nevado que ofrecía un idílico paisaje blanco desde el cielo. Minutos después, aterrizamos

en la dura realidad: un aeropuerto militarizado..."

"Antes de que pudiera llevar a cabo sus amenazas, *Westendorp decidió su cese*. Tomó todas

las cautelas, porque *Poplasen era un líder elegido democráticamente por los serbios, y había que

evitar el choque de legitimidades. Pero Westendorp contaba con el respaldo de la comunidad

internacional, además obtuvo previamente un dictamen de la Comisión de Venecia, y lo destituyó*.

Aquello probablemente evitó que saltaran por los aires los Acuerdos de Dayton o, al menos, que

descarrilaran. Suele recordarse la labor de Westendorp porque él diseñó la bandera, la moneda…,

que también fueron grandes retos, pero su valentía política para tomar decisiones drásticas fue muy

relevante en un momento muy difícil...".
...

" De pronto teníamos otra tarea

urgente que atender: levantar campos de refugiados para ubicar a toda aquella gente que huía de los

bombardeos en Kosovo. Aquellos campos los montamos nosotros, la ONU, y vimos situaciones muy

dramáticas, familias con niños, niñas, huyendo de un terrible presente y con la angustia de no saber

qué les depararía el futuro.

En aquella época, *las noches en Sarajevo eran muy largas. No podíamos dormir porque los

cazas y bombarderos de Estados Unidos sobrevolaban la ciudad* en su camino hacia Serbia y

Kosovo. El estruendo que hacían era inconfundible, es un sonido característico. Yo pasaba horas en

vela. *No sentía miedo, a decir verdad*. Miedo había sentido cuando íbamos a Mostar, en la zona

croata de Bosnia-Herzegovina, y se oían los sonidos lejanos de disparos producto de refriegas aún

sin resolver. Volviendo a esas noches en vela,* los cazas de la OTAN no me desvelaban por miedo".*


----------



## Torrente Ballester (29 Mar 2019)

En resumen (otra vez), la OTAN, la ONU y los medios de comunicación en manos del PSOE en estos bombardeos; y con Sánchez tan implicado como él mismo reconoce en su reciente libro, tal como hemos demostrado en este hilo, pero no parece que nadie con "peso político-mediático" se quiera dar por enterado.

Enlazo a otro hilo interesante que está relacionado con este. 

20 AÑOS DE LOS BOMBARDEOS HUMANITARIOS DE LA OTAN CON URANIO EMPOBRECIDO SOBRE YUGOSLAVIA


----------



## Torrente Ballester (30 Mar 2019)

Hace varios meses que, retóricamente, me pregunto:

¿Y si, dos días antes de la reunión con Pedro Sánchez, *Torra propuso para Cataluña la vía Kosovo, teniendo en cuenta la participación de Pedro S. en Kosovo*, a sabiendas de que a Sánchez esta vía le había gustado tanto como para enorgullecerse de su implicación en la guerra, de la de sus jefes del PSOE y de la del líder, Clinton, tan valiente por declarar aquella guerra incluso en contra de la opinión de su población y de la ONU?


----------



## hijodepantera (30 Mar 2019)

Esperate cualquier cosa, todos los políticos son hienas,chacales y psicópatas, pero este individuo es el puto amo del mal.


----------



## Kluster (30 Mar 2019)

Como no larguemos al Falconetti estas próximas elecciones, nos vamos a arrepentir y mucho.


----------



## gabrielo (30 Mar 2019)

seguramente la persona mas preparada de España pida 1 oportunidad en su vida de las que a tenido el doctor fraudez con sueldos que todos pasan de 80000 euros y mas de 300000 euros año en 2 puestos por lo menos siendo ayudante de solana donde no le tembló el pulso cuando mando asesinar a miles de yugoslavos y ser consejero de caja Madrid votando a favor de la mayor emisión de preferentes y la compra del banco de florida ,luego diputado regional y nacional, no esta mal para 1 mindungui del psoe que antes del 2015 no le conocían ni en su casa.

luego estremece siendo el protegido de pepiño como a pagado a pagado a pepiño echándole de todos los cargos con todo lo que ha hecho pepiño por el que era su protegido y lo de la falsificación de la tesis fue cosa de pepiño extremece


----------



## Torrente Ballester (30 Mar 2019)

Pues sí que estremece. A mí, personalmente, después de leer en su libro que a día de hoy defiende cesar a un presidente de la república, elegido democráticamente, y bombardear a civiles y que Clinton hiciera esa guerra..., *que a día de hoy se enorgullezca de que su jefe y él, bajo su mando, se cargaran al presidente elegido democráticamente y en contra de una nueva votación del parlamento, eso, ese enorgullecerse ¡en un libro! me estremece más que el hecho de cargárselo* (que no es poco).




Torrente Ballester dijo:


> *PEDRO SÁNCHEZ: "Manual de resistencia" *
> 
> "... *Westendorp decidió su cese*. Tomó todas las cautelas, porque *Poplasen era un líder elegido democráticamente por los serbios, y había que evitar el choque de legitimidades. Pero Westendorp contaba con el respaldo de la comunidad internacional, además obtuvo previamente un dictamen de la Comisión de Venecia, y lo destituyó*.
> 
> ... pero s*u valentía política para tomar decisiones drásticas fue muy relevante* en un momento muy difícil...".




Para los que no estén al tanto de aquellos hechos y aquella masacre, un poco de algo sobre las mentiras de Sánchez respecto al apoyo que tenían para destituir a Nikola Poplasen...

*Moderados y radicales serbios de Bosnia se unen en apoyo a Poplasen*

9 de marzo de 1999

El Parlamento de la República Srpska (RS) ha visto cómo, por primera vez, serbobosnios duros y moderados unían fuerzas. La razón, *Nikola Poplasen, el presidente de la República que fue destituido la semana pasada por el alto representante civil para Bosnia, el español Carlos Westendorp*. Los diputados votaron el domingo en contra de esa destitución, rechazaron el laudo sobre la ciudad de Brcko y llamaron a sus ciudadanos a "preservar la dignidad de la República Srpska".

Los acuerdos de Dayton (Estados Unidos) supusieron el fin de un conflicto y propiciaron la creación de un Parlamento autónomo serbobosnio en la denominada República Srpska . Ahora, los miembros de ese Parlamento se agarran a Dayton como a un clavo ardiendo para denunciar que *la decisión de Westendorp sobre el ultranacionalista Poplasen es "contraria a la Constitución [serbobosnia], a las normas electorales y al resultado de los comicios verificados por la propia comunidad internacional*". Westendorp también ha justificado su decisión en la necesidad de evitar que el presidente serbobosnio torpedee la paz lograda en Dayton en 1995.

El mismo *Poplasen *estuvo presente en la sesión parlamentaria en la que *57 diputados le respaldaron, 15 votaron en su contra y 6 se abstuvieron*. De ese modo, el destituido presidente obtiene mayor respaldo para sus declaradas intenciones: "*No voy a dimitir, el pueblo me eligió*". Un portavoz de la oficina del alto representante aseguró ayer que "todavía no se está considerando" *el uso de la fuerza para hacer cumplir la destitución*. Era la respuesta a los rumores de que las Fuerzas de Estabilización (Sfor), bajo mando de la OTAN, podían detener al presidente de Srpska.


MÁS en

Moderados y radicales serbios de Bosnia se unen en apoyo a Poplasen


*¿Se entiende así la propuesta kosovar de Torra, saltándose la Constitución, etc., cuando se iba a reunir con Pedro Sánchez, el implicado, actor, defensor y orgulloso de la de Kosovo en casi las mismas circunstancias?*


p.s. ¿Uno de los peores enemigos posibles? Estremece, sí.


----------



## Torrente Ballester (19 Abr 2019)

Como fuente de info sobre Sánchez, este hilo puede aportar algo al debate electoral sobre el 28-A de 2019, "si eso"...


Que ahora dice Pedro Sánchez que va al debate de RTVE el 22 y al de Atresmedia el 23


----------



## Torrente Ballester (20 Abr 2019)

Tengo una pregunta para Sánchez y la voy a poner aquí, por si cuela:

Señor Sánchez, sabiendo que usted estuvo como jefe de gabinete durante los bombardeos a civiles en Yugoslavia, que defendió y defiende la vía Kosovo, cesando por la fuerza al presidente elegido democráticamente y enorgulleciéndose de ello y de que Clintón declarara la guerra en Bosnia en contra del deseo de sus propios ciudadanos americanos, tal como refleja la historia y usted mismo dice en su libro; y conociendo que los independentistas catalanes han dicho que desean la vía Kosovo (Torra dixit); observando que usted está recibiendo apoyos de los independentistas y de los terroristas (que un terrorista nunca es ex- hasta que resucite a los matados); y teniendo en cuenta que su aspiración al poder no tiene límites, y sabiendo que ya ha sido presidente de un país y que le falta ser Jefe de Estado o equivalente; le pregunto retóricamente...

*¿No es más cierto, señor Sánchez, que usted podría aspirar a ser Jefe de Estado y que podría conseguirlo siendo el Presidente de la República Catalana, de forma aparentemente neutra y transitoria, hasta las primeras elecciones republicanas?

¿O aspira a ser coronado Jefe de Estado de la República Española?*


----------



## Torrente Ballester (23 Abr 2019)

Para el debate "definitivo o algo", poniéndoselo a web al que quisiera o quisiese...

*Ver hilos hasta el final.*



*Pedro Sánchez era Jefe de gabinete en los bombardeos a civiles en Yusgolavia*



*Pablo Iglesias fue brigadista del EZLN; además, como miembro de CEPS, trabajó en BOLIVIA y Venezuela*


----------



## Torrente Ballester (27 Abr 2019)

27-A, día de reflexión.

Reflexionemos...


----------



## Torrente Ballester (27 Abr 2019)

Último* BOE* de Sánchez y su Ministerio de Cultura y Deporte, del *sábado, 27 de abril*, *día de reflexión*, *concediendo subvenciones inclusivas a los artistas*:


*BOE*


----------



## Torrente Ballester (8 May 2019)

Y aquí se va viendo... Enlazo y copio sobrelas hazañas de Sánchez...

*Historiadores apunten. Del PROCÉS o del "Cataluña no es de España" al "España es de Cataluña"*



*Los cinco "electos" del 'procés' piden la libertad para ejercer de diputados*

Madrid, 8 may (EFE).- Las defensas de los acusados en el juicio del "procés" Oriol Junqueras, Raül Romeva, Jordi Sánchez, Jordi Turull y Josep Rull han presentado esta mañana un escrito en el Tribunal Supremo solicitando que se revoque su prisión provisional y les ponga en libertad para poder ejercer como parlamentarios.

Así lo reclaman los letrados Jordi Pina y Andreu Van den Eynde, que representan a los cinco encausados que resultaron elegidos al Congreso y en el caso de Romeva al Senado en las pasadas elecciones del 28 de abril, y a pocos días de que el 21 de mayo se constituyan las Cortes.

Pero además de la libertad, los abogados también solicitan en sus escritos que el Tribunal Supremo pida el suplicatorio de sus defendidos a las Cortes.

En este sentido, Pina, abogado de los diputados electos de JxCAT, argumenta la necesidad de solicitar "la autorización necesaria (del Congreso) para proceder con la continuación" del juicio y recuerda que la Ley de Enjuiciamiento Criminal en su artículo 753 "da un paso más" al prever "la suspensión del proceso judicial a la espera de la resolución de los suplicatorios de los encausados".

Además, recuerda que la tramitación del suplicatorio obliga también a "revisar y dejar sin efecto las medidas cautelares que puedan limitar o condicionar el ejercicio del cargo, especialmente las que afecten a la libertad personal".

Ambos letrados manifiestan la voluntad de sus defendidos para acudir a las cámaras el próximo 21 y poder actuar con "todas las garantías y derechos" como parlamentarios, y recuerdan que, en base al Reglamento del Congreso, la inmunidad parlamentaria comienza desde el momento mismo en que los diputados son proclamados electos.

Van den Eynde, abogado de Junqueras y Romeva, de ERC, entiende que "la protección de la función parlamentaria debería vincularse con el otorgamiento de la libertad provisional" o en todo caso con medidas menos gravosas como la fianza.

De lo contrario, a su juicio, "se estaría vulnerando su derecho de sufragio pasivo como candidato electo, y también el derecho de sufragio activo de todos los ciudadanos que, con su voto, contribuyeron a su elección".

En declaraciones a los medios a las puertas del Supremo, Van den Eynde ha hecho hincapié en que piden el "amparo" de un "derecho fundamental", el de representación política.

"Pedimos la libertad para que pueden ir no solo el día 21, sino también a otras actuaciones posteriores que tienen que ser presenciales, no pedimos ninguna alternativa más que la libertad", ha señalado a los medios Pina.

Entretanto, la Sala todavía no se ha pronunciado en ningún sentido, si bien ha establecido el fin de las testificales para el 20 de mayo, mientras que el 21 no ha fijado sesión, día en el que se constituyen las Cortes y en el que, según el Reglamento del Congreso, los diputados electos deben acudir al pleno de la Cámara para jurar o prometer su cargo.



¿¿¿Ya tienen/tenían pactada la solución a *la libertad de los golpistas sin necesidad de esperar a amnistías* y tal???: *diputados, libertad, "rogatoria", negación en el Congreso de la "rogatoria para que se puedan juzgar o seguir juzgando"; y, ante la duda, una segunda alternativa, a Europa a representar y a gestionar España*.

Es decir, *los golpistas gobernando España desde dentro desde fuera, pero ya sin tapujos*.

Es lo que ha querido el pueblo español, con o sin pucherazo, ¿no? Pues a joderse, oigan (o no). Sánchez, Sánchez, si te veíamos venir, pocos, pero algunos, sí. Lo mismito lo mismito que hicisteis en Yugoslavia, pero abarcando más.

Todos somos culpables.


*Pedro Sánchez era Jefe de gabinete en los bombardeos a civiles en Yusgolavia*


----------



## Torrente Ballester (19 May 2019)

Copia de otro hilo para unificar contenidos.

*El puesto sensible del ex marido de Meritxell Batet (PSC), José María Lassalle (PP), alto cargo con Mariano Rajoy*








ENTREVISTA a José María Lassalle (17/12/2018)


*José María Lassalle fue diputado del PP desde 2004*; y, *entre 2016 y junio de 2018*, ejerció uno de los puestos más sensibles (si no el que más) como *secretario de Estado de Cultura y Avance Digital* en el último gobierno de Mariano Rajoy.


*Con control sobre comunicaciones y telecomunicaciones.* ¡Casi ná!

*¿Cuántos y quiénes pueden temer abrir la boca con lo que este, su ex mujer y jefes varios pueden saber, inventar y, si me apuras, chantajear?

Es la eterna historia del PP: no limpiar la mierda de los otros no vaya a ser que les llamen fascistas o algo.*

José María Lassalle conoció a Batet en el Congreso (2004) y se casaron en 2005 (poco más de medio año después de conocerse). Se separaron en 2016, en pleno "NO ES NO" de Sánchez y Batet a Rajoy.

Visto lo visto..., lógico que se separaran, pero...
















_Ampliando_



A veces no miramos lo complejo, por invisible (infiltrados, vendidos o que cambian de chaqueta, etc.) ni lo más simple por tenerlo delante de los ojos (relaciones personales, etc.).

En este caso, Lassalle dormía y tenía hijas con la Batet mientras estaba en el PP y en qué cosas tan sensibles.

Creo que el *"NO ES NO"* contra Rajoy también era, y más, un canto del "Gallo" a "su gallina" y contra su anterior "gallo". En *2016, cuando el "NO ES NO" Y FOTITOS VARIAS, Batet y Lassalle se separaron, Lassalle terminó abandonando el Congreso*.

La *MOCIÓN DE CENSURA*, además de a Rajoy, terminó dando *la puntilla a Lassalle, que abandonó la política en junio de 2018*.

Y, para rematar, nada como los títulos de los libros:

*JOSÉ MARÍA LASSALLE*: *Raymond Aron: un liberal resistente*, Fundación FAES, Madrid, 2005. Coordinador y coautor del libro

*PEDRO SÁNCHEZ: *_*Manual de resistencia*_; ediciones Península, Madrid, 2019. "Casi autor o algo" del libro.


Nada más que añadir, Señoría (de momento).


p.s. Me lo llevo al hilo...

*Pedro Sánchez era Jefe de gabinete en los bombardeos a civiles en Yusgolavia*


----------



## Torrente Ballester (25 May 2019)

DÍA DE REFLEXIÓN

Reflexionemos...


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Jul 2019)

la vía Yugoslava en España , sigue su ruta prevista

Ya nadie duda que los " mena " harán su función de sicarios


----------



## Torrente Ballester (4 Ago 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> la vía Yugoslava en España , sigue su ruta prevista
> 
> Ya nadie duda que los " mena " harán su función de sicarios




Los MENA, los ilegales y SOROS, QUE PARA ESO FUE BENEFICIARIO de las minas de "allá y acullá", por obra y gracia de Sánchez y sus jefes, no te olvides.


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Ago 2019)

la vía Yugoslava. 
Ya conocen el final de la película


----------



## Torrente Ballester (16 Sep 2019)

*El PSOE siempre con RENFE y viceversa.


DESDE AGOSTO, GRACIAS AL GOBIERNO DE SÁNCHEZ, 
EL AGRACIADO ESTÁ CUMPLIENDO CONDENA EN SEMILIBERTAD 

El Gobierno recoloca en la dirección de Renfe a un condenado del PSOE por las 'black'

El Ejecutivo readmite en el ente público ferroviario a un antiguo dirigente de la federación socialista de Madrid que gastó 120.000 euros con la tarjeta opaca y ha pasado 10 meses en la cárcel*


El Gobierno de* Pedro Sánchez* ha recolocado en la empresa pública *Renfe* a un antiguo dirigente socialista condenado por el escándalo de las tarjetas 'black' de Caja Madrid. Se trata de *Francisco José Pérez Fernández*, secretario de Organización del PSM durante la etapa de Tomás Gómez y antigua mano derecha en la misma federación de *Rafael Simancas*, actual secretario general del Grupo Socialista en el Congreso. Según han confirmado a este diario fuentes de Renfe, Pérez Fernández se acaba de incorporar a la estructura de su Dirección General de Fabricación y Mantenimiento.



Spoiler



El Tribunal Supremo lo condenó en firme en octubre de 2018 a dos años y medio de prisión por utilizar una tarjeta opaca de la caja de ahorros para hacer compras por importe de *120.746 euros*. Los pagos se produjeron *entre 2003 y 2010*, cuando ocupaba un asiento en la *Comisión de Control* a propuesta del PSOE. El grueso del dinero, en torno a 100.000 euros, lo dedicó a comidas y cenas en restaurantes. El resto de los fondos terminó en un céntrico hotel de Madrid,* El Corte Inglés, la Casa del Libro y Montblanc*, entre otros establecimientos.



A finales de* octubre de 2018*, el alto tribunal confirmó su *condena por apropiación indebida y, a finales de ese mismo mes, ingresó en el centro penitenciario de Navalcarnero*. Fue uno de los 15 exdirectivos de Caja Madrid que tuvieron que pasar por prisión. Sin embargo,* el pasado agosto, solo 10 meses después y casi a la vez que el resto de exdirectivos de la caja, Instituciones Penitenciarias, dependiente del Ministerio del Interior, le concedió el régimen de semilibertad y le permitió cumplir el resto de la pena en la calle *bajo la supervisión de un centro de inserción social.

Pérez Fernández ha encontrado pronto trabajo. Tras salir de prisión, se incorporó como personal laboral a la dirección de Renfe con un cargo de responsabilidad intermedia dentro del área de Fabricación y Mantenimiento. La compañía pública, dependiente del Ministerio de Fomento, está controlada desde que el PSOE llegó a Moncloa en junio de 2018 por un alto cargo de la máxima confianza del partido,* Isaías Táboas*, secretario general de la Generalitat de Cataluña con el Gobierno de *José Montilla *y secretario de Estado de Transportes entre 2010 y 2011, en el último tramo de la segunda legislatura de *José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero*. Solo *cuatro semanas después de sacar a Mariano Rajoy del Gobierno, Sánchez nombró a Táboas presidente de Renfe*.



Spoiler



Fuentes de la compañía ferroviaria aseguran que el exdirigente de la federación socialista madrileña —la misma de la que salió Sánchez— se ha incorporado al ente público porque ha solicitado el final de una excedencia que pidió tras confirmarse que debía ingresar en prisión. En efecto, Pérez Fernández, sin conocimientos ni experiencia previa en la industria del transporte —es licenciado en Ciencias Políticas—, entró en Renfe en 2010, justo cuando tuvo que abandonar la Comisión de Control de Caja Madrid por el proceso de fusión que dio lugar al nacimiento de Bankia. Solo unos meses después de dejar su salario en la entidad, el Ejecutivo socialista de Zapatero le encontró un nuevo acomodo en la compañía pública ferroviaria.

*El Gobierno recoloca en la dirección de Renfe a un condenado del PSOE por las 'black'*





*Atado y bien atado, el PSOE siempre con RENFE y viceversa...

De aquellos polvos...*













*... estos lodos...

El Gobierno recoloca en la dirección de Renfe a un condenado del PSOE por las 'black'


... y estos...*






*... y los otros...


Pedro Sánchez era Jefe de gabinete en los bombardeos a civiles en Yusgolavia*


Por todo ello y mucho más...


*VOTA PSOE, AUNQUE TE DUELA*



p.s. 
COPIO DE OTRO HILO PARA QUE NO SE PIERDA LA CULTURA HISTÓRICA O LA MEMORIA Y TAL
*Hilo oficial. Campaña electoral VOTA PSOE, AUNQUE TE DUELA*


----------



## Torrente Ballester (4 Oct 2019)

Co-jo-nes! La cantidad de cosas que han desaparecido de los sitios enlazados en el primer post y siguientes de este hilo!

Menos mal que las íbamos copiando en spoiler y guardando.

Es alucinante!


----------



## Torrente Ballester (23 Oct 2019)

Vaya, vaya...

*Urgente: - O ECHAMOS A LA PESOE, O nos convierte en YUGOSLAVIA*


----------



## eL PERRO (24 Oct 2019)

Este hijo de la gran puta quiere yugoslavizar españa. Como no lo echemos a la puta calle este noviembre, NOS REVIENTA EL PAIS

Estoy harto de tener razon. Nos va a llevar a la quiebra primero y a la guerra despues


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Nov 2019)

En realidad, la guerra de Bosnia todavía no ha acabado. Las fronteras establecidas entre los antiguos enemigos siguen ejerciendo de fría demarcación entre los que quieren una república independiente, los bosnios musulmanes, y los que desean pertenecer a Serbia o a Croacia, las potencias limítrofes.
La tensión que ser busca recrear en Cataluña y País Vasco, y en toda España, es una copia calcada de lo que se vive allí. Constantemente hurgan en el pasado, buscando pretextos para conflictos futuros. De ahí que de pronto , después de que una generación hubiese crecido sin saber quien era Franco, lo traigan a la actualidad.
National Geografic ha emitido un documental estos días, sobre la guerra civil española y el Valle de los Caídos, con el mismo relato manipulado que cuenta Pedro Sánchez, y una de dos, o el partido financió ese documental, o pertenece a la misma " empresa " que National Geografic.


¿ PARA QUIÉN TRABAJAN AMBOS ? Pues para una organización supranacional llamada socialdemocracia , también conocidos como *judíos masones* , y que llevan provocando guerras desde antes de Napoleón . Actualmente manejan la economía de occidente , que para eso ganaron la segunda guerra mundial.
Tratan a los países como empresas en la bolsa, saqueándolos a conveniencia.
Las llamadas " crisis " no son otra cosa que ordeñar la vaca cuando ya está llena. Múltiples estrategias de ingeniería financiera como las hipotecas infladas en conexión con el fondo de garantía de depósitos, hace que puedan robar impunemente con las leyes que ellos mismos crean para ese fin.
*Son los mismos que provocaron la guerra civil española *, pues no encontraron mejor formar para robar todo el oro y la plata del banco de España.
Es en esa cueva de Alí Baba, donde campa a sus anchas Puigdemont, pues simplemente es uno de ellos y fue contratado para hacer de Cataluña " una Eslovenia " .
Y Sea Estrasburgo, Bruselas y Luxemburgo o en el infierno donde quiera que estén los enemigos de Europa, no les quepa duda que lo siguen siendo.



*Todas las naciones europeas quedamos en el bando perdedor de la segunda guerra mundial* . Costó 70 millones de muertos y un continente destruido .

Europa todavía no se recuperó. El plan Marshall ocurrió porque se dieron cuenta que al matar a la gallina de los huevos de oro, se quedaron sin " clientes " a los que seguir explotando . A punto estuvo Europa de volver al tercer mundo.

*Con la derrota , definitivamente se cambió el orden mundial y Estados Unidos se quedó como primera potencia *, quitando del medio también a Japón que le hacía sombra en la otra parte del mundo.

*TRUMP, tiene un enorme valor de enfrentarse a la bestia de los mil tentáculos.*
Recientemente intenta frenar la terrible guerra de esa parte del imperio Otomano, que han creado sus contrincantes políticos ( los dueños de " las torres gemelas " , Hollywood y casi todo lo demás )
Trump confirma la muerte del portavoz del Estado Islámico y posible sucesor de Al Bagdadi

*Cae de cajón que si Hitler fuese el problema, no hacía falta destruir a un continente entero y matar a millones de inocentes.*
Tengan en cuenta que en Estados Unidos , ni siquiera hubo un atentado de la numerosa comunidad alemana que allí vive . No hacen falta misiles , ni portaaviones para atacar un país como demostraron los aviones de las torres gemelas .

Bosnia y Herzegovina - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
90 % de los bosníacos son musulmanes

Sánchez recuerda al pueblo de Bosnia y Herzegovina con motivo de la condena a Karadzic

El presidente del Gobierno español, Pedro Sánchez, recordó al pueblo de Bosnia y Herzegovina y reconoció el trabajo de la justicia internacional con motivo de la condena a Radovan Karadzic, exlíder político serbobosnio durante la guerra de los Balcanes.
"Mi reconocimiento al trabajo de la justicia internacional. La no impunidad de los crímenes de lesa humanidad es esencial para reparar a las víctimas y evitar que atrocidades así vuelvan a repetirse", señaló el mandatario, que mostró "su recuerdo y solidaridad con todas ellas y con el pueblo de Bosnia y Herzegovina".

Bosnia, 20 años después


*Por lo tanto, Sánchez y Puigdemont , NO SÓLO SON TRAIDORES Y ENEMIGOS DE ESPAÑA,
SON ENEMIGOS DE EUROPA.*


No se pierdan este documental
Los errores del tratado de Versalles


----------



## Torrente Ballester (8 Nov 2019)

*Por el bien de la humanidad, este hilo debería estar arriba y leerlo completo todo el mundo.*
*

El primer post ya tiene de sobra para hacerse una idea, pero sigue y sigue... 

Cito un fragmento de uno de los posts de más atrás, en donde sus ansias de presumir (a modo de "la Fiscalía depende del Gobierno") dejan negro sobre blanco sus intervenciones, gustos, hechos y aficiones.*
*


Y aquí, la "joya de la corona" a efectos de confirmar el título de este hilo y algunas cosas de las que decimos en él.

PEDRO SÁNCHEZ: "Manual de resistencia". *


"... al cumplir un intenso año como secretario general, un viaje

al centro del dolor europeo me hizo salir brevemente del maremágnum de la política española y

recordar mis viejos tiempos en Bosnia y algunos de los referentes de mi educación política. Fue un

viaje a Srebrenica, el lugar donde veinte años antes miembros del ejército serbobosnio bajo la

dirección de Ratko Mladic habían asesinado a 8.000 bosnios musulmanes. Fue la mayor masacre en

suelo europeo desde la Segunda Guerra Mundial, catalogada como genocidio por el Tribunal Penal

Internacional para la Antigua Yugoslavia.

Se recordaba a las víctimas de aquella masacre en un acto solemne en el que quedó claro que

las heridas seguían abiertas, y con ese motivo *yo regresé a Bosnia, dieciséis años después de haber

trabajado allí, en Sarajevo, pero esta vez como secretario general del socialismo español*. También

*allí había visto por última vez a Bill Clinton*, entonces aún presidente de Estados Unidos. En 2015

me volvió a impresionar. A sus casi setenta años, estaba canoso y envejecido. Sin embargo, su

compromiso con la paz en los Balcanes, que equivale a decir con Europa, seguía intacto. En su día

*hizo todo lo que pudo* por poner fin a la guerra de Bosnia-Herzegovina. *Tomó una decisión

arriesgada —propia de un líder político de primera categoría— como fue embarcar a Estados

Unidos en aquella guerra, pese a las escasas simpatías que la idea despertaba en su propia

población. Recuerdo escuchar su discurso con fascinación...*".

...

"Dieciséis años antes Clinton me había impresionado igualmente cuando lo vi por primera vez

en Sarajevo, con el mismo compromiso y el mismo liderazgo. En aquella época yo trabajaba en

Sarajevo, en el gabinete de Carlos Westendorp, Alto Representante de la ONU para Bosnia-

Herzegovina. Una de las últimas tareas que tuvimos que hacer allí fue organizar el Pacto de

Estabilidad de los Balcanes, una especie de Plan Marshall para la antigua Yugoslavia, muy

ambicioso. Milosevic había salido ya de la escena y se buscaba traspasar de algún modo el liderazgo

político a la Unión Europea, pues el liderazgo militar lo había llevado Estados Unidos. Toda la

preparación de la conferencia fue apasionante, teníamos que montar desde la parte logística y

operativa hasta la política, redactando los documentos preparatorios de la cumbre así como las

resoluciones que iban a salir de aquel gran encuentro.

Cuando llegó el momento, a finales de julio de 1999, allí aparecieron los líderes más relevantes de medio mundo... Quienes trabajábamos allí tuvimos el privilegio de ver al líder que permaneció cuando las cámaras se habían ido: Bill Clinton..."

...

"Fue un aprendizaje enorme para mí, cuando apenas había cumplido los veintiocho años, en un trabajo que

acepté sin pensar, por instinto, en cuestión de días. Eran las Navidades de 1997 y Carlos Westendorp

ocupaba el puesto de Alto Representante de la ONU para Bosnia-Herzegovina y me llamó.

Casualmente yo acababa de terminar mi trabajo en el Parlamento Europeo, donde había colaborado

con Bárbara Dührkop, y estaba en esa encrucijada pensando qué hacer justo cuando llegó su llamada.

Conocía a Westendorp de mi época neoyorquina, pues, justo al terminar la carrera, me había

ido allí a trabajar en una consultora, y de vez en cuando los españoles que vivíamos en Nueva York

recalábamos en la Embajada de España ante Naciones Unidas. Que me llamara años después para

formar parte de su gabinete me hizo sentir muy honrado: acepté al instante. A principios de enero de

1999, tras empaquetar todas mis cosas y montar la mudanza más rápida de la historia, llegué a un

Sarajevo nevado que ofrecía un idílico paisaje blanco desde el cielo. Minutos después, aterrizamos

en la dura realidad: un aeropuerto militarizado..."

"Antes de que pudiera llevar a cabo sus amenazas, *Westendorp decidió su cese*. Tomó todas

las cautelas, porque *Poplasen era un líder elegido democráticamente por los serbios, y había que

evitar el choque de legitimidades. Pero Westendorp contaba con el respaldo de la comunidad

internacional, además obtuvo previamente un dictamen de la Comisión de Venecia, y lo destituyó*.

Aquello probablemente evitó que saltaran por los aires los Acuerdos de Dayton o, al menos, que

descarrilaran. Suele recordarse la labor de Westendorp porque él diseñó la bandera, la moneda…,

que también fueron grandes retos, pero su valentía política para tomar decisiones drásticas fue muy

relevante en un momento muy difícil...".
...

" De pronto teníamos otra tarea

urgente que atender: levantar campos de refugiados para ubicar a toda aquella gente que huía de los

bombardeos en Kosovo. Aquellos campos los montamos nosotros, la ONU, y vimos situaciones muy

dramáticas, familias con niños, niñas, huyendo de un terrible presente y con la angustia de no saber

qué les depararía el futuro.

En aquella época, *las noches en Sarajevo eran muy largas. No podíamos dormir porque los

cazas y bombarderos de Estados Unidos sobrevolaban la ciudad* en su camino hacia Serbia y

Kosovo. El estruendo que hacían era inconfundible, es un sonido característico. Yo pasaba horas en

vela. *No sentía miedo, a decir verdad*. Miedo había sentido cuando íbamos a Mostar, en la zona

croata de Bosnia-Herzegovina, y se oían los sonidos lejanos de disparos producto de refriegas aún

sin resolver. Volviendo a esas noches en vela,* los cazas de la OTAN no me desvelaban por miedo".



Pedro Sánchez era Jefe de gabinete en los bombardeos a civiles en Yusgolavia*


----------



## Tito Clint (8 Nov 2019)

Este personaje es más peligroso que una epidemia de viruela.


----------



## Torrente Ballester (9 Nov 2019)

DÍA DE REFLEXIÓN

Reflexionemos...

*OFF TOPIC*

Y MIENTRAS TANTO... *Los CDR & TSUNAMI convocando y desconvocando*, cambiando de lugar las concentraciones, etc. Acaban de cambiar el lugar de la convocatoria de las 11, cuando ya estaba todo el montaje policial en el sitio anteriormente convocado. Esto es la leche, oiga.


----------



## Torrente Ballester (29 Dic 2019)

Pues nada, *Pedro Sánchez*, alias *Esmeralda (en Kosovo)*, tras los asuntos tan graves en *Bolivia*, saca a la luz (para ERC) un "que no se hable de lo de Bolivia, que es más grave que lo de los paisos catalanos" o algo así.

*ERC dispuesta a permitir la investidura de Sánchez tras conocer la opinión de la abogacía del Estado sobre Junqueras*
*Según fuentes de la negociación a la Cadena SER, el gran escollo por el que se ha retrasado la intención de apoyar la investidura ha estado en la mesa de negociación del Gobierno*


*El Gobierno filtra el informe de la Abogacía del Estado a ERC antes de que se haga público*
*Los independentistas confirman que están de acuerdo en las líneas generales de un documento que exigían para acelerar la investidura de Sánchez*


----------



## Torrente Ballester (5 Ene 2020)

Y arriba esto para recordar algunas cosas importantes de este individuo.

Y para recordar sobre su SOCIO PREFERENTE, ir al hilo:


*Pablo Iglesias fue brigadista del EZLN; además, como miembro de CEPS, trabajó en BOLIVIA y Venezuela

SI QUIEREN CONSERVARLO PARA EL FUTURO, LES RECOMIENDO QUE LO COPIEN*. Y tengo razones para recomendarlo.


----------



## Torrente Ballester (7 Feb 2020)

Venga, comenzamos con la vía Kosovo-Yugoslavia y tal...

Copio de otro hilo para que no se pierda a la hora inminente de encajar las piezas.

Digno de análisis.

Que dice Sánchez que *"... la autodeterminación es un camino, es un recorrido que tenemos que hacer paso a paso..."*


"... *la autodeterminación*, por poner ese ejemplo, pero también las cuestiones que está planteando el presidente de la Generalitat si demuestran algo es, que estamos ante un dialogo que va a ser largo, que no va a ser fácil, que va a ser muy complejo, pero en definitiva* es un camino, es un recorrido que tenemos que hacer paso a paso*..."

*Declaraciones del presidente del Gobierno, después de la reunión con el president de la Generalitat de Cataluña*

TEXTO COMPLETO (en otro post, preguntas de los periodistas y respuestas).



Spoiler



*Declaraciones del presidente del Gobierno, después de la reunión con el president de la Generalitat de Cataluña*
Barcelona, jueves 6 de febrero de 2020
PEDRO SÁNCHEZ, presidente del Gobierno
Buenos días, bon día,
Quiero comenzar primero haciendo una declaración y, posteriormente, me someteré a las preguntas y a las consideraciones de los medios de comunicación.
Quiero comenzar diciendo que, siento que hoy es un día importante para Cataluña y para el conjunto de España. Y lo es porque comienza un proceso que supera en relevancia a quienes lo hemos iniciado: Hoy es el día en el que, a juicio del Gobierno de España, tiene que comenzar el Diálogo para el Reencuentro.
Y, en este contexto, me disculparán si empiezo repitiendo unas palabras que pronuncié en el debate de investidura, hace unas pocas semanas, y que cobran especial actualidad el día de hoy.
Dije entonces, que lo que propongo, lo que propone el Gobierno de España es recomenzar, que necesitamos recomenzar. Retomar nuestro diálogo en el momento en que los caminos se separaron y las razones y los argumentos dejaron de escucharse. Retomar el diálogo en el punto en que los agravios comenzaron a acumularse. Retomar, continué diciendo, la senda de la política, dejando atrás la judicialización del conflicto. Retomar -continuo diciendo- la senda del diálogo, la negociación y el pacto.
Todos sabemos que es necesario el diálogo. Que el diálogo debe partir del reconocimiento del otro. De la atención también a sus razones. Que no hay otra forma de resolver este contencioso. Que no hay otra vía que a través de un diálogo que se desarrolle dentro de la Ley. La Ley por sí sola tampoco -lo hemos visto durante estos últimos años- tampoco basta. La Ley es la condición, pero el diálogo, dije entonces, es el camino.
He venido hoy con un profundo sentimiento de honor, aquí, al Palau de la Generalitat de Catalunya para reunirme con el actual president -el señor Quim Torra- y dialogar. Y tengo que decirles que agradezco el tono y, sin duda alguna, también, la predisposición del president Torra a dialogar. Ha tenido un diálogo honesto. Un diálogo abierto. Pero también un diálogo respetuoso entre dos presidentes, como el president de la Generalitat y el presidente del Gobierno de España. Porque el significado de este encuentro es precisamente mostrar nuestra voluntad sincera, y esto es lo que le quiero trasladar al conjunto de la opinión española, y al conjunto de la opinión catalana, nuestra voluntad sincera de dialogar y de acordar.
He venido hoy, con profundo respeto y emoción al Palau de la Generalitat a expresar el deseo de una gran mayoría de ciudadanos en Cataluña y en el conjunto de España que ansía el diálogo para dar una oportunidad al reencuentro.
Resulta difícil ponerse de acuerdo sobre el momento en que se torcieron las cosas.
Habrá quien busque ese instante mucho tiempo atrás, y habrá quien busque ese punto en una fecha mucho más cercana. Pero, en todo caso, hay algo seguro.
La última década ha estado presidida por el desencuentro, por el conflicto institucional, por el contencioso político y también por la tensión social. En definitiva, el balance de esta última década es lamentable. Nadie ha ganado. Todos hemos perdido. Nadie puede sentirse orgulloso ni satisfecho de este balance. El balance es sombrío. Y solo ha dejado una estela de desánimo y también de hastío, en el conjunto de la ciudadanía.
Yo no he venido a hablar solo de instituciones. He venido a hablar en nombre de millones de personas. Ciudadanos de Cataluña y también del conjunto de España que no soportan prolongar por más tiempo el recelo, la enemistad y la desconfianza. He venido a hablar, en consecuencia, de esperanza, de reencuentro.
Es el momento de que eso cambie. Es el momento de avanzar. Y es verdad que no va a cambiar de golpe, somos muy conscientes de ello, estamos hablando de una crisis larvada durante muchos años y, en consecuencia, vamos a necesitar de mucha paciencia, determinación y generosidad. Pero lo que sí que es evidente es que tenemos que cambiar el rumbo de inmediato.
Y en esta legislatura, que hemos empezado en la política nacional, en España, debemos iniciar un nuevo camino de diálogo para ese reencuentro, al que antes apelaba.
La forma de hacer política debe cambiar radicalmente. Debe buscar el acuerdo y no la división. Ese es el ánimo con el que el Gobierno de España afronta este conflicto. Y ese es el propósito de mi mandato como presidente del Gobierno, y es lo que le quiero trasladar al conjunto de la opinión catalana, y es desplegar una acción política dirigida al entendimiento, y, en consecuencia, al reencuentro.
Estoy convencido de que esa es la voluntad mayoritaria de los ciudadanos. Pero sobre todo es el sentido más noble, y eso es lo que también me gustaría reivindicar hoy de la política: la resolución de los conflictos a través del diálogo y del acuerdo.
Estamos tan confundidos por el ruido y también por el griterío que a menudo se nos olvida que la finalidad de la política es resolver los conflictos; no acentuarlos y menos aún inventarlos tratando de sacar partido de ellos.
Por eso, yo no he venido a hablar sólo de instituciones; más bien he venido a hablar de personas, de ciudadanos que tienen la esperanza de convivir en el respeto. Porque esta es una historia que trata sobre todo y ante todo de personas. Si miramos hacia atrás aparecen ciertamente algunos motivos de discordia y también de razones para el agravio; pero encontramos sobre todo lazos para el afecto, motivos para la amistad.
Y si tenemos una deuda con el pasado, mayor aún es la deuda que tenemos con el presente y con el futuro.
Tenemos una deuda con el presente, eso es evidente. Con el presente de millones de catalanes, también de españoles que no tienen ningún motivo ni para el rencor y que no se desean nada malo entre ellos; que quieren volver a mirarse unos a otros sin reservas y tampoco con recelos. Familiares, amigos, vecinos, compañeros, hartos de preguntarse por las ideas del otro al iniciar una conversación. Gentes cansadas de leer titulares sobre los choques entre el Gobierno de España y la Generalitat de Cataluña, mientras se escapan oportunidades de progreso para todos, como sucedió, por ejemplo, con la Agencia Europea del Medicamento. Gentes que no quieren ofender a nadie. Mujeres y hombres que solo esperan el reconocimiento y el respeto.
Gentes hartas, en definitiva, del intercambio de reproches, del reparto de culpas. En definitiva, de este empate perpetuo. Y, tenemos, por encima de todo, una deuda con el futuro, con el futuro de nuestros hijos, de nuestros nietos, que merecen vivir en concordia, y también prosperar en el respeto. El mundo que vamos a dejarles se enfrenta a desafíos que sobrepasan en su dimensión las fronteras de Cataluña o del conjunto de nuestro país. Ahí está el cambio climático que nos golpea a unos y otros, sin obedecer a fronteras, como hemos visto, por ejemplo, en las costas catalanas, en todo el litoral valenciano y balear. Y que nos necesitan a todos respondiendo codo con codo, ya sean los Mossos d'Esquadra, ya sean las Fuerzas y Cuerpos de Seguridad del Estado, bomberos, Guardia Civil, Protección Civil, en definitiva para responder ante este desafío.
La revolución digital, y ahí, el Gobierno de España, sin duda alguna, apoya espacios de futuro como es el Mobile World Congress, que acoge y debe seguir acogiendo -este es el compromiso del Gobierno de España- Barcelona, para encontrar muchas respuestas a ese desafío de la revolución digital.
O la conquista de una sociedad decente con hombres y mujeres libres en derechos, también iguales, y con el reto que tenemos, nuestra generación, de luchar y combatir el machismo criminal. Y, también, sin duda alguna, la desigualdad y la injusticia social, que debilita a nuestras sociedades y despoja a muchas personas de las condiciones indispensables para llevar una vida plena. Esa injusticia solo podremos combatirla juntos. Hombro con hombro. Y lo comprobamos cuando la sensibilidad que brotó en Barcelona en torno al derecho a la vivienda se extendió como un reguero hasta el último rincón de España.
Por tanto, la pregunta que tenemos que hacernos es si afrontamos juntos el cambio climático, si encaramos unidos la revolución digital, si plantamos cara juntos al machismo, si avanzamos unidos en la justicia social o si perdemos más y más tiempo en querellas que podemos resolver desde la política.
No hay ningún enemigo tenebroso y oscuro tan fuerte que sea capaz de frenar el reencuentro. Hay, es cierto, resistencias. De eso somos conscientes de ello. El conjunto de la ciudadanía catalana y el conjunto de la ciudadanía española es consciente de ello. Habrá sectores tanto en Cataluña como en el conjunto del país, de España, que se van a resistir al diálogo. Hay quienes piensan que la imposición es el único desenlace admisible ante este contencioso político.
Pero esas resistencias existen y estamos convencidos de que vamos a tropezar con ellas. Pero también estamos convencidos de que podremos superarlas porque somos muchos más quienes deseamos dialogar y reencontrarnos y además representamos el principio de esperanza. Y hasta creo que los opuestos al diálogo, viendo que nada positivo pueden ofrecer, acabarán sumándose a la vía del acuerdo para no quedarse solos.
Para terminar, quiero trasladarles tres observaciones sobre el espíritu y el método con los que vamos a afrontar desde el Gobierno de España esta nueva etapa de diálogo.
Primeramente, he acudido a esta cita como presidente del Gobierno de España. Y en el curso de todo el diálogo que iniciamos nos vamos a esforzar por actuar en nombre de todos los españoles, de cualquier latitud e ideología, porque España, como Cataluña, es una sociedad plural, profundamente plural. Procuraremos, en consecuencia, tener el bien común y el interés general como guía. Todos debemos resultar beneficiados por el diálogo y el acuerdo.
Pero he acudido también - y esta es la segunda observación que me gustaría también trasladarles, en esta introducción a la rueda de prensa-, he acudido también como presidente de un Gobierno de Coalición Progresista. Insisto, un Gobierno de Coalición Progresista. Una Coalición que obtuvo en Cataluña en las últimas elecciones generales un respaldo muy amplio. Un respaldo electoral comparable al que obtuvieron las fuerzas que integran al actual Govern de la Generalitat de Cataluña.
Hablaremos en nombre, en consecuencia, de millones de ciudadanos españoles y entre ellos también se incluyen millones de catalanes que reclaman reconocimiento y respeto.
Tendremos presente en nuestro ánimo, y esto es lo que me gustaría subrayar al respecto, la realidad plural de Cataluña. Una pluralidad que es social, cultural, política y que debe plasmarse a lo largo del diálogo que se inicia, porque solo cabe el reencuentro si se acoge a la totalidad de la sociedad catalana.
En tercer lugar, quiero expresar -como le he trasladado al president Torra hace muy pocos minutos- que actuaremos con constancia, con honestidad, con claridad y tendremos siempre como meta el reencuentro, el acuerdo.
Y, en este sentido, hemos acordado, hemos compartido, el president de la Generalitat y yo mismo algunas consideraciones que les paso a anunciar, no sin antes trasladarles que, lógicamente el Gobierno de España le ha traslado al presidente Torra las Bases de un Diálogo para el Reencuentro. Un documento que trata distintas cuestiones:
La primera de ellas, trata las vías de superación del contencioso político. Esa parte será precisamente la sustancia sobre la que va a trabajar la Mesa de Gobiernos que acordamos en el discurso y en el proceso de investidura en España, junto a Esquerra Republicana que forma parte también del Govern de Cataluña.
Puedo anunciarles que lo que hemos acordado el president Torra y yo mismo es celebrar la primera reunión de esta comisión bilateral entre el Gobierno de España y el Govern de la Generalitat de Cataluña, dentro del presente mes; es decir, en febrero.
También figuran en este diálogo para el reencuentro, el documento que le he traslado al president Torra, todos aquellos asuntos que han sido trasladados sucesivamente a lo largo de estos últimos diez años, por parte de presidentes de la Generalitat, previos al señor Torra, y que han sido demandas que han planeado al Gobierno central de Madrid. Hasta un total de 44 puntos transmitidos por los tres presidentes de la Generalitat, y que hemos hecho el ejercicio de responder y también articular propuestas para resolver cuanto antes. Lo digo, porque también queremos que la comisión bilateral que se enmarca dentro del Estatuto de Autonomía de Cataluña pueda reunirse en el mes de febrero, liderado bajo la ministra de Política Territorial que nos acompaña en esta visita oficial que hemos hecho a la Generalitat de Cataluña, a lo largo, como he dicho antes, de este mes de febrero.
Precisamente, todos los temas pendientes desde el momento en el que -como he dicho al principio de mi intervención, y ya con esto termino- los caminos se separaron y las razones y los argumentos dejaron de escucharse, precisamente por eso, junto a cada asunto figura una respuesta. Y, en ciertos casos la respuesta es afirmativa; en otros, se sugiere una alternativa. Pero en todos los casos la respuesta es constructiva.
Todos estos puntos -como he dicho antes- serán tratados en la Comisión Bilateral Gobierno-Generalitat que esperemos también se pueda reunir a lo largo del mes de febrero.
En suma, estamos diseñando un calendario seguro y una agenda que nos acerque, a lo que he dicho antes, al reencuentro. Y soy consciente de que el camino, pues no va a ser fácil, no va a ser rápido. Hay heridas muy profundas como las que se han abierto, y que no se cierran así como así. Llevará tiempo, llevará esfuerzo, pero esas solo son más razones para empezar cuanto antes ese diálogo entre instituciones.
Y quizá nos sorprendamos gratamente al comprobar, en un mundo tan acelerado como el que vivimos, que el reencuentro es más rápido de lo que inicialmente podemos prever.
El párrafo que antes he citado continuaba así -y con esto finalmente ya termino- dije entonces, ante el Congreso de los Diputados que "Llevamos demasiados años consumiendo las energías colectivas en tensiones políticas. Que llevamos demasiado tiempo acumulando agravios. Demasiado tiempo en querellas, muchas de ellas estériles, que restan tiempo a los asuntos que podrían proporcionarnos a todos mayor prosperidad y progreso."
Por tanto, inauguremos la legislatura del diálogo territorial ya. Ahora. Hagámoslo con la puesta en marcha de la Mesa por el diálogo, por supuesto, pero también con el día a día del trabajo parlamentario en el Congreso de los Diputados, en la Conferencia de Presidentes Autonómicos, que convocaremos anualmente, a lo largo de esta legislatura, porque creo que el resto es grande, pero el reto merece la pena. Así que, pongámonos a trabajar ya, avancemos, y con esto pues les doy las gracias, moltes gràcies, y quedo a disposición de responder a sus preguntas.



Sigue. En el siguiente post, preguntas de los periodistas y respuestas de Sánchez.


----------



## Torrente Ballester (7 Feb 2020)

Digno de análisis.

Que dice Sánchez que *"... la autodeterminación es un camino, es un recorrido que tenemos que hacer paso a paso..."*


"...* la autodeterminación*, por poner ese ejemplo, pero también las cuestiones que está planteando el presidente de la Generalitat si demuestran algo es, que estamos ante un dialogo que va a ser largo, que no va a ser fácil, que va a ser muy complejo, pero *en definitiva es un camino, es un recorrido que tenemos que hacer paso a paso*..."

*Declaraciones del presidente del Gobierno, después de la reunión con el president de la Generalitat de Cataluña*

TEXTO COMPLETO. Preguntas de los periodistas y respuestas de Sánchez.



Spoiler



*Declaraciones del presidente del Gobierno, después de la reunión con el president de la Generalitat de Cataluña*
Barcelona, jueves 6 de febrero de 2020
PEDRO SÁNCHEZ, presidente del Gobierno

... Así que, pongámonos a trabajar ya, avancemos, y con esto pues les doy las gracias, moltes gràcies, y quedo a disposición de responder a sus preguntas.


P.- Buenos días, Marta Lasalas Elnacional.cat. Como parece que solo podemos hacer tres preguntas mi pregunta tiene varios elementos, y todos importantes. En primer lugar, dado que ha anunciado que querían reunir la Mesa este mes, queríamos saber la composición de la Mesa de dialogo, la posición del Gobierno Español en relación al tema del mediador y qué piensa sobre las exigencias del Gobierno catalán de hablar sobre autodeterminación y amnistía de los presos políticos.

Presidente.- Pues muchas gracias Marta. Vamos a ver, en cuanto a la composición creo que es algo que tendremos que negociar y acordar ambos Gobiernos, pero yo manifiesto mi voluntad de encabezar esa primera reunión de la Comisión Bilateral a lo largo del mes de febrero. Pero insisto es algo que tendremos que hablar, junto con también la agenda que vayamos a tratar, el orden del día, en esa comisión ambos Gobiernos.

En relación con el mediador, creo que lo he dicho antes al principio de mi intervención este va a ser un dialogo franco, un dialogo absolutamente transparente y vamos a ir, al menos es el ánimo del Gobierno de España, con absoluta claridad. Por tanto el mediador van a ser los 47 millones de ciudadanos y ciudadanas que van a ser testigos de un dialogo franco, sincero, diáfano, en el que lógicamente van a conocer todas las propuestas, pareceres y posiciones, en este caso, del Gobierno de España y del Govern de la Generalitat de Cataluña.

Y finalmente, respecto a las cuestiones que también el presidente Torra me ha tratado en la reunión privada que hemos tenido, la autodeterminación, la amnistía, como él indica, bueno vamos a ver, hay varias cuestiones.

La primera, una democracia es fuerte cuando es una democracia que es capaz de dialogar, *es evidente que la autodeterminación*, por poner ese ejemplo, pero también las cuestiones que está planteando el presidente de la Generalitat si demuestran algo es, que estamos ante un dialogo que va a ser largo, que no va a ser fácil, que va a ser muy complejo, pero *en definitiva es un camino, es un recorrido que tenemos que hacer paso a paso*, y desde luego si algo demuestran estas propuestas por parte del Govern de la Generalitat de Cataluña es cuan diferentes, cuan dispares, cuan alejadas están las posiciones del Gobierno de España y del Govern de la Generalitat de Cataluña. Desde luego yo siempre he creído que aquellos que tenemos convicciones firmes, principios firmes no tenemos miedo a hablar de nada, y por tanto las posiciones que he mantenido en público y en privado en relación con la autodeterminación de Cataluña, que es lo que defiende el independentismo, siempre van a encontrar la posición política que he manifestado en público y en privado, yo soy un firme defensor del autogobierno de Cataluña, porque creo que es integrador, aglutina a más catalanes y representa mejor la pluralidad y el sentimiento de la sociedad catalana.

Pero en todo caso, si algo demuestra este tipo de propuestas, es la complejidad y la lejanía de las posiciones del Gobierno de España respecto al Govern de la Generalitat de Cataluña.

P.- Isabel García Pagán, de la Vanguardia.- Buenos días, ha anunciado usted también que en este mes de febrero, prevén convocar la Comisión Bilateral; en su agenda trasladada al presidente Torra incluye la reforma de la financiación. Nos gustaría saber si la negociación de la financiación, también va a ser bilateral para Cataluña o la limita al Consejo de Política Fiscal y Financiera.

Y sobre el Consejo, que se debe reunir mañana, en su documento habla también de un margen de déficit transitable. Nos gustaría saber exactamente si las Comunidades pueden pasar del déficit cero que estaba previsto para este ejercicio y qué le parece que sea precisamente su interlocutor natural durante estas negociaciones para la investidura, como es Pere Aragonés, quien no asista a esta reunión de Política Fiscal y Financiera.

Presidente.- A mí me gustaría, gracias Isabel, que la Generalitat de Cataluña estuviera representada en el Consejo de Política Fiscal y Financiera y me gustaría y así se lo he trasladado al president Torra que reconsideraran su posición. Creo que es importante que la voz de Cataluña se vea representada en el Consejo de Política Fiscal y Financiera porque vamos a empezar un debate importante, que es el de la senda de estabilidad.

Desde luego, el Gobierno de España tiene y además lo demostró en el año 2019 con la senda de estabilidad que presentamos entonces, la máxima empatía con las Comunidades Autónomas en particular, significativamente con las Comunidades Autónomas. Planteamos un horizonte de estabilidad mucho más flexible del que inicialmente se había planteado por anteriores administraciones de otro corte ideológico y ese es el sentir y la orientación que también llevaremos como propuesta al Consejo de Política Fiscal y Financiera mañana.

Pero en todo caso, es un debate que tendrá que sustanciar la ministra de Hacienda mañana y, por tanto, ahí lo dejo pero sí me gustaría que el Consejo de Política Fiscal y Financiera contara con la voz y la representación del Govern de Cataluña, porque, entre otras cuestiones, estamos hablando del marco presupuestario a partir del cual lo que queremos es financiar la sanidad, la dependencia, las políticas activas, las políticas de vivienda, en definitiva, todas aquellas cuestiones que también afectan y benefician a los catalanes.

P.- Paula de las Heras de Colpisa. Sí presidente. Sé que es una potestad exclusiva del presidente de la Generalitat, pero teniendo en cuenta la incidencia que puede tener la fecha de las elecciones en Cataluña, tanto sobre el dialogo que ahora se abre, como sobre el devenir de la propia Legislatura, quería preguntarle si ha hablado usted con el presidente Torra de esta cuestión y por otro lado si mantiene usted su previsión de presentar los Presupuestos Generales del Estado en marzo y de que sean aprobados antes de que empiece el verano, gracias.

Presidente.- Gracias Paula. Respecto a la primera es muy sencillo, soy muy respetuoso con las competencias que tienen todos los presidentes, y por tanto está en la capacidad del president Torra decidir cuándo convocar elecciones, con lo cual ahí no hemos entrado, como es lógico.

Respecto a lo segundo sí, yo creo que el Parlament de Cataluña está a punto de aprobarse los primeros presupuestos después de tres años de prórroga, es evidente que el complemento perfecto son unos buenos presupuestos para el conjunto de la ciudadanía española, y también catalana, a nivel general. Nosotros lo hicimos así cuando hicimos la propuesta en el año 2019, cumpliendo con algunas cuestiones y resoluciones judiciales en cuanto a la financiación de los Mossos d'Esquadra, en cuanto a la disposición adicional tercera del Estatut de Autonomía y los niveles de inversión pública por parte del Estado en Cataluña, y además pues efectivamente todas y aquellas políticas sociales que definen a una coalición progresista como la nuestra en el ámbito sanitario, educativo, en el ámbito también de la dependencia.

En definitiva, me parece que fue en este caso Esquerra Republicana, pero entiendo también que con esto lo dijo todo el Govern de Cataluña, hay que gobernar para todos los catalanes, y en consecuencia está justificado el aprobar unos presupuestos en Cataluña, más aún está justificado aprobarlos en España, cuando tenemos evidentemente unos presupuestos que no son nuestros, con un corte ideológico que nada tiene que ver con lo que han dicho los españoles y españolas el pasado 10 de noviembre con su voto y en consecuencia esperemos también que la nueva dinámica de la política española implique unos Presupuestos Generales pronto a nivel estatal.

¿Cuándo vamos a presentar esos presupuestos? Lo primero estamos negociando la senda de estabilidad presupuestaria con las comunidades autónomas, con los ayuntamientos, tenemos también que hacerlo con Europa. Esta la Ley de Estabilidad Presupuestaria, en fin, habrá que presentar e ir desbrozando ese camino, pero sí que le digo que la intención del Gobierno de España es aprobar cuanto antes los Presupuestos, y les digo una cosa, ese cuanto antes nada tiene que ver con el calendario electoral, tiene que ver con las urgencias y la importancia de los temas que afectan al día a día de los ciudadanos de nuestro país.

P. Presidente, buenas tardes, Claudio Soto del diario el Mercurio de Chile, y en esta ocasión preguntando por los medios internacionales. Para que nos quede claro, ¿es efectivo o no es efectivo que usted conversó telefónicamente con Delcy Rodríguez para que no recibiera con Guaidó y si hay un cambio en la política exterior española al respecto de este país?, gracias

Presidente.- Bueno muchas gracias, y además le agradezco mucho, porque es que en fin, da la sensación en algunas ocasiones, cuando uno se acerca a algunos medios de comunicación, que la mentira se ha confundido con el periodismo. Yo reivindico el buen periodismo, y eso es una mentira y es absolutamente falso, es falso. Y lo que me deja muy sorprendido, es que antes de publicar esa noticia no hayan contrastado con el Gobierno de España.

Por tanto, es absolutamente falso que yo tuviera una conversación telefónica con la vicepresidenta de Venezuela. Absolutamente falso. Insisto, me da pena que se confunda el periodismo con la mentira porque yo creo que es muy importante garantizar la credibilidad de la información que se suministra porque los ciudadanos tienen derecho a estar informados pero a estar informados verazmente, no a través de mentiras, que es lo que desgraciadamente hemos visto hoy en algún medio de comunicación. Y yo lo lamento, honestamente lo lamento.

Y en relación con lo segundo, decirle que el Gobierno de España siempre ha mantenido la misma posición, la celebración cuanto antes de unas elecciones libres y democráticas en Venezuela. Que sean los propios venezolanos y venezolanas los que decidan sobre su futuro y por tanto hemos liderado dentro de la Unión Europea un grupo de contacto internacional para poder desbloquear la situación en Venezuela.

Y en segundo lugar también, se lo tengo que decir, nosotros hemos liderado también a nivel internacional el reconocimiento de la oposición, las sanciones al régimen venezolano, en algunas ocasiones, también a nivel europeo y por tanto estamos donde siempre hemos estado, con la libertad y la democracia del pueblo venezolano. Ahora bien, también le digo una cosa, nosotros no estamos a favor ni nunca participaremos en soluciones que se han deslizado por algunos actores internacionales de cualquier tipo de injerencia o intervención militar en Venezuela. Eso desde luego, nosotros como país y como Gobierno, nunca lo vamos a aceptar ni nunca lo vamos a apoyar.

Muchísimas gracias.

(Transcripción editada por la Secretaría de Estado de Comunicación)


----------



## Torrente Ballester (7 Feb 2020)

Y el documento abierto (no tenemos el cerrado, oigan)

*DOCUMENTO ABIERTO DE "AGENDA PARA EL REENCUENTRO". Acceso directo al pdf*


























Del hilo:

*TEXTO COMPLETO. Declaraciones del presidente del Gobierno, después de la reunión con el president de la Generalitat de Cataluña
*

*DOCUMENTO ABIERTO DE "AGENDA PARA EL REENCUENTRO". Acceso directo al pdf*


----------



## Torrente Ballester (13 Abr 2020)

Subo este hilo porque me lo ha pedido un amigo.


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (13 Abr 2020)

Enorme el currículum de Nuestro Presidente. No como el del vago pagascal, que ha vivido toda la vida chupando del bote público y de chiringuitos.


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (13 Abr 2020)

Por cierto, los derechistas españoles no podéis quejaros NUNCA sobre acciones militares ya que lleváis las manos manchadas de sangre del millón de asesinados en la guerra económica de irak, Genocidas.


----------



## Torrente Ballester (13 Abr 2020)

Don Vladimir Harkonnen dijo:


> Por cierto, los derechistas españoles no podéis quejaros NUNCA sobre acciones militares ya que lleváis las manos manchadas de sangre del millón de asesinados en la guerra económica de irak, Genocidas.




La oficina del odio, al fondo a la derecha.


----------



## imaginARIO (10 May 2020)

Goldman Sucks dijo:


> Yo diría que Pedro Sánchez es el número 11 y no el 4.



yo diría que es el medio moro del jersey de rombos...


----------



## Plvs Vltra (10 May 2020)

Uppp


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (10 May 2020)

Tocqueville dijo:


> En aquella época, ¿dónde estaban los del "No a la Guerra"?





mas sangrante fue como se callaron como putas poco despues de irak con lo de afghanistan o libia


no tienen verguenza ninguna


----------



## Torrente Ballester (10 May 2020)

El 26 de marzo de 2020, nos enterábamos de que
*La disputa interna sobre la gestión de la pandemia tumba al Gobierno kosovar*

El 15 de abril de 2020, entendemos algo de lo que había sucedido:

*La UE se disputa con China y Rusia su influencia en Serbia en medio de la pandemia*
15 abr. 2020 (actualizado: 30 abr. 2020)



Spoiler



Belgrado (EuroEFE).- En medio de la pandemia del nuevo coronavirus la Unión Europea (UE) se disputa con China y Rusia su influencia en Serbia, el principal país de los Balcanes Occidentales que aún no forma parte del bloque comunitario y que tiene tradicionalmente buenas relaciones con Moscú y Pekín.

Ante la inicial ausencia de cualquier gesto o ayuda europea, China fue la primera en mover ficha y envió el pasado 21 de marzo un grupo de médicos y materiales sanitarios a Serbia.

El presidente serbio, Aleksandar Vucic, recibió la ayuda personalmente en el aeropuerto de Belgrado, seis días después de declarar el estado de emergencia, en un momento en el que apenas había contagio con el nuevo virus.

Hasta ahora el país balcánico de 7 millones de habitantes ha registrado unas 4.500 infecciones y un centenar de muertos, cifras muy bajas si se compara con otros países europeos más prósperos del mismo tamaño como Austria o Suiza.

*Elogios a China y críticas a Europa*

Mientras que la ayuda china fue recibida por Vucic como un gran gesto de solidaridad, calificando al presidente chino, Xi Jinping, como “amigo y hermano de Serbia“, la UE fue criticada con dureza por la falta de apoyo en las primeras semanas de la pandemia.

“Ya entendéis que la gran solidaridad internacional de hecho no existe. La solidaridad europea no existe. Fue un cuento de hadas sobre el papel”, llegó a decir el presidente serbio, visiblemente molesto por la falta de ayuda a su país, que negocia desde hace cinco años su entrada en la UE.

De hecho, la UE había inicialmente impuesto restricciones a la exportación de material sanitario incluso para países candidatos a la adhesión, como Serbia o la vecina Montenegro.

Tras las duras críticas, finalmente está llegando también el apoyo de la UE, que ha financiado varios vuelos con ayuda sanitaria adquirida en China para Serbia.

Además, Bruselas ha anunciado 410 millones de euros de apoyo a los países de los Balcanes Occidentales, de ello, 78,4 millones para ayudas socio-económicas y 15 millones de euros de ayuda directa para la lucha contra la epidemia en Serbia.

*Rusia no quiso quedarse atrás*

Ante las actividades chinas y europeas, Rusia, considerado como el principal aliado histórico de Serbia, decidió no quedarse atrás.

A comienzos de abril envió once aviones militares con material sanitario, incluyendo aparatos de respiración, mascarillas y equipos para la desinfección de hospitales.

Además, el Gobierno ruso envió un equipo de 87 médicos a Belgrado para asistir a Serbia en la luchar contra la epidemia.

Serbia y Rusia comparten su tradición cristiana ortodoxa y siglos de estrechas relaciones.

*Serbia coordina con China su respuesta al virus*

Mientras, la ayuda china en Serbia se concreta no solo con el envío de material sanitario sino también mediante el asesoramiento médico.

El cuerpo serbio de gestión de la pandemia se coordina con los expertos chinos enviados a Belgrado.

“Uno de sus consejos fue el de aislar (en hospitales de campaña) cuantas más personas con síntomas leves para que no propaguen el contagio en sus familias”, explicó esta semana Zoran Gojkovic, secretario de Sanidad de la región serbia de Vojvodina.

“Es un método que cada vez más empiezan a aceptar otros países”, aseguró el funcionario serbio a Efe y mencionó en ese sentido el Millennium Stadium de Cardiff (Reino Unido) o una instalación en el Central Park de Nueva York.

*Buena acogida de la ayuda china y rusa*

“La ayuda china se percibe hoy en Serbia como crucial. Es la opinión general de la ciudadanía”, explicó en declaraciones a Efe Dragan Djukanovic, director de la ONG Centro para Política Exterior.

Según el analista, muchos serbios perciben a China y más todavía a Rusia como “un tipo de país solidario y amistoso”.

“Por más altas que sean las cifras (de ayuda) que llegan de la UE y de Occidente, el público serbio siempre reaccionará de forma más agradecida a lo que llega del Este (Rusia y China)”.

Eso sí, el analista matiza que China parece haber encubierto el alcance verdadero de la pandemia durante meses, acortando el margen de reacción de Europa, incluyendo el de Serbia, para prepararse.

Editado por Miriam Burgués



Recordamos que, en los momentos *previos a los bombardeos* de los que venimos hablando, según* Prijevec. 2002, pp. 557-558*. En 1993 *se produjeron en Kosovo* “...*treinta epidemias provocadas por ocho diferentes enfermedades infecciosas*, con 18.836 enfermos y 208 muertos, mientras la mortalidad infantil aumentó al doble respecto del año precedente".


Sabemos que el día* 6 de mayo de 2020*:

*Sánchez participa en una reunión con el presidente de Kosovo, Hashim Thaçi*


Hasta aquí, algunos datos. No pongo lo que pienso porque no me apetece (o sí).


----------



## Lovecraf (10 May 2020)

Lo subo porque conviene recordar los origines de el sepulturero


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (10 May 2020)

Lovecraf dijo:


> Lo subo porque conviene recordar los origines de el sepulturero




Está claro que disfruta metiendo a la gente en tumbas.


----------



## bladu (10 May 2020)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Los bombardeos fueron un capricho americano, la ONU ni pinchó, ni cortó.




Efectivamente Pedro Sanchez, fue jefe de gabinete en la epoca de la guerra civil de Yugoslavia. Fue puesto por George Soros ya en aquella, necesita de un delfin para empezar a labrarlo y este despunto.

¿Y a que no sabeis quien compro las industrias mas productivas de Serbia, una vez que esta quebro por la guerra? Acertasteis. George Soros.


----------



## hartman2 (10 May 2020)

antes lo veo juazgado en belgrado que en madrid.
aqui no hay huevos.


----------



## Torrente Ballester (11 May 2020)

bladu dijo:


> Efectivamente Pedro Sanchez, fue jefe de gabinete en la epoca de la guerra civil de Yugoslavia. Fue puesto por George Soros ya en aquella, necesita de un delfin para empezar a labrarlo y este despunto.
> 
> ¿Y a que no sabeis quien compro las industrias mas productivas de Serbia, una vez que esta quebro por la guerra? Acertasteis. George Soros.



Pues sí, aunque el intermediaro para poner a "Esmeralda" fuera el famoso Ministro.

Sobre Soros, que se hizo con Trepka, incluyendo las enormes minas de oro y plata, así lo señalábamos, entre otros sitios, en un post de este mismo hilo. Lo copio aquí (en azul):




ATARAXIO dijo:


> la vía Yugoslava en España , sigue su ruta prevista
> 
> Ya nadie duda que los " mena " harán su función de sicarios




Los MENA, los ilegales y SOROS, QUE PARA ESO FUE BENEFICIARIO de las minas de "allá y acullá", por obra y gracia de Sánchez y sus jefes, no te olvides.


El caso es que, como hemos dicho en el post 221 de este hilo, *ahora hay una "guerra a tres bandas" por hacerse con Kosovo*, en la misma zona, *enfrentados*:

*- Rusia y China*
*- La UE*
*- EE.UU.*

33 pandemias se declararon en la zona de Kosovo antes de los bombardeos definitivos; pero no parece que a los medios de desinformación les llame la atención este asunto de rigurosísima actualidad. Y si las televisiones no lo mueven, las redes callan y todos los demás, igual.

El gobierno de Kosovo cayó a finales de marzo por la gestión del coronavirus.
Sánchez ha participado en una reunión con el presidente kosovar hace 8 días, reconociendo _de facto_ a Kosovo.

Y así están las cosas (o más).


----------



## wingchung (11 May 2020)

LO DIJE MIL VECES Y LO VUELVO A DECIR; *EL VIRUELO ES UN TERRORISTA.*


----------



## bladu (11 May 2020)

Torrente Ballester dijo:


> Pues sí, aunque el intermediaro para poner a "Esmeralda" fuera el famoso Ministro.
> 
> Sobre Soros, que se hizo con Trepka, incluyendo las enormes minas de oro y plata, así lo señalábamos, entre otros sitios, en un post de este mismo hilo. Lo copio aquí (en azul):
> 
> ...






Interesante información. la desconocia. Lo unico que no he entendido ha sido lo de " 33 pandemias se declararón ... antes de los bombardeos definitivos". Supongo que habra sido un lapsus.


----------



## Torrente Ballester (11 May 2020)

bladu dijo:


> Interesante información. la desconocia. Lo unico que no he entendido ha sido lo de " 33 pandemias se declararón ... antes de los bombardeos definitivos". Supongo que habra sido un lapsus.




No, no; desgraciadamente no es un lapsus. Me autocito de otro post; puedes ver la cita textual de Prijevec, en el texto que enlaza al pdf. 


*CITA*

El 26 de marzo de 2020, nos enterábamos de que
*La disputa interna sobre la gestión de la pandemia tumba al Gobierno kosovar*

El 15 de abril de 2020, entendemos algo de lo que había sucedido:

*La UE se disputa con China y Rusia su influencia en Serbia en medio de la pandemia*
15 abr. 2020 (actualizado: 30 abr. 2020)



Spoiler



Belgrado (EuroEFE).- En medio de la pandemia del nuevo coronavirus la Unión Europea (UE) se disputa con China y Rusia su influencia en Serbia, el principal país de los Balcanes Occidentales que aún no forma parte del bloque comunitario y que tiene tradicionalmente buenas relaciones con Moscú y Pekín.

Ante la inicial ausencia de cualquier gesto o ayuda europea, China fue la primera en mover ficha y envió el pasado 21 de marzo un grupo de médicos y materiales sanitarios a Serbia.

El presidente serbio, Aleksandar Vucic, recibió la ayuda personalmente en el aeropuerto de Belgrado, seis días después de declarar el estado de emergencia, en un momento en el que apenas había contagio con el nuevo virus.

Hasta ahora el país balcánico de 7 millones de habitantes ha registrado unas 4.500 infecciones y un centenar de muertos, cifras muy bajas si se compara con otros países europeos más prósperos del mismo tamaño como Austria o Suiza.

*Elogios a China y críticas a Europa*

Mientras que la ayuda china fue recibida por Vucic como un gran gesto de solidaridad, calificando al presidente chino, Xi Jinping, como “amigo y hermano de Serbia“, la UE fue criticada con dureza por la falta de apoyo en las primeras semanas de la pandemia.

“Ya entendéis que la gran solidaridad internacional de hecho no existe. La solidaridad europea no existe. Fue un cuento de hadas sobre el papel”, llegó a decir el presidente serbio, visiblemente molesto por la falta de ayuda a su país, que negocia desde hace cinco años su entrada en la UE.

De hecho, la UE había inicialmente impuesto restricciones a la exportación de material sanitario incluso para países candidatos a la adhesión, como Serbia o la vecina Montenegro.

Tras las duras críticas, finalmente está llegando también el apoyo de la UE, que ha financiado varios vuelos con ayuda sanitaria adquirida en China para Serbia.

Además, Bruselas ha anunciado 410 millones de euros de apoyo a los países de los Balcanes Occidentales, de ello, 78,4 millones para ayudas socio-económicas y 15 millones de euros de ayuda directa para la lucha contra la epidemia en Serbia.

*Rusia no quiso quedarse atrás*

Ante las actividades chinas y europeas, Rusia, considerado como el principal aliado histórico de Serbia, decidió no quedarse atrás.

A comienzos de abril envió once aviones militares con material sanitario, incluyendo aparatos de respiración, mascarillas y equipos para la desinfección de hospitales.

Además, el Gobierno ruso envió un equipo de 87 médicos a Belgrado para asistir a Serbia en la luchar contra la epidemia.

Serbia y Rusia comparten su tradición cristiana ortodoxa y siglos de estrechas relaciones.

*Serbia coordina con China su respuesta al virus*

Mientras, la ayuda china en Serbia se concreta no solo con el envío de material sanitario sino también mediante el asesoramiento médico.

El cuerpo serbio de gestión de la pandemia se coordina con los expertos chinos enviados a Belgrado.

“Uno de sus consejos fue el de aislar (en hospitales de campaña) cuantas más personas con síntomas leves para que no propaguen el contagio en sus familias”, explicó esta semana Zoran Gojkovic, secretario de Sanidad de la región serbia de Vojvodina.

“Es un método que cada vez más empiezan a aceptar otros países”, aseguró el funcionario serbio a Efe y mencionó en ese sentido el Millennium Stadium de Cardiff (Reino Unido) o una instalación en el Central Park de Nueva York.

*Buena acogida de la ayuda china y rusa*

“La ayuda china se percibe hoy en Serbia como crucial. Es la opinión general de la ciudadanía”, explicó en declaraciones a Efe Dragan Djukanovic, director de la ONG Centro para Política Exterior.

Según el analista, muchos serbios perciben a China y más todavía a Rusia como “un tipo de país solidario y amistoso”.

“Por más altas que sean las cifras (de ayuda) que llegan de la UE y de Occidente, el público serbio siempre reaccionará de forma más agradecida a lo que llega del Este (Rusia y China)”.

Eso sí, el analista matiza que China parece haber encubierto el alcance verdadero de la pandemia durante meses, acortando el margen de reacción de Europa, incluyendo el de Serbia, para prepararse.

Editado por Miriam Burgués



Recordamos que, en los momentos *previos a los bombardeos* de los que venimos hablando, según* Prijevec. 2002, pp. 557-558*. En 1993 *se produjeron en Kosovo* “...*treinta epidemias provocadas por ocho diferentes enfermedades infecciosas*, con 18.836 enfermos y 208 muertos, mientras la mortalidad infantil aumentó al doble respecto del año precedente".


Sabemos que el día* 6 de mayo de 2020*:

*Sánchez participa en una reunión con el presidente de Kosovo, Hashim Thaçi*


Hasta aquí, algunos datos. No pongo lo que pienso porque no me apetece (o sí).


----------



## Torrente Ballester (21 May 2020)

Cita de este hilo de @acitisuJ


*Sánchez logra lo imposible: Indigna a Vox, Podemos, Cs, PP, PNV, ERC, Bildu, Patronal, Sindicatos, Autónomos, El País, Bankia, Agencias, y al PSOE*


Sánchez logra lo imposible: indigna a UP, Cs, PNV, ERC, Bildu, patronal, sindicatos y... el PSOE

El pacto entre PSOE, UP y Bildu por la reforma laboral genera caos y tensión en el Gobierno

El pacto con EH Bildu abre una grieta en el Gobierno de PSOE y Unidas Podemos

Iglesias ahonda en la crisis del Gobierno y apoya a Bildu para exigir derogar la reforma laboral

El pacto de PSOE y Podemos con Bildu enfrenta a la vicepresidenta Calviño con Sánchez

El pacto con Bildu deja a diputados del PSOE "en shock" y a barones "dolidos"

Estupor entre sindicatos, patronal y parte del Gobierno por cómo se gestó el acuerdo sobre la reforma laboral

Sánchez quiebra la relación con el PNV al impulsar a Bildu en vísperas de las elecciones vascas

Calviño tilda de "absurdo y contraproducente" plantear la derogación de la reforma laboral "en la mayor recesión de nuestra historia reciente"

PSOE y Podemos se contradicen en la derogación de la reforma laboral pactada con EH Bildu

Vox abandona la Comisión de Reconstrucción en el Congreso tras el pacto de Sánchez con Bildu

El PP pide mantener la reforma laboral y acusa al Gobierno de pactar con “proetarras”

Nuevo pulso de Iglesias a Sánchez: «Se va a derogar íntegramente la reforma laboral. Está firmado»

Otegi avisa a Sánchez tras la 'anulación' de su pacto: "Nuestra palabra se cumple"

Cs estalla por el ataque a la reforma laboral: "Hay dos gobiernos"

Amor (ATA) apunta que la derogación de la reforma laboral supone un "desprecio absoluto al diálogo social"

CCOO y UGT piden al Gobierno que negocie la derogación de la reforma laboral con los sindicatos y la patronal

Goirigolzarri (Bankia) sobre la reforma laboral: "No toca hacer una enmienda a la totalidad y menos ahora"

CEOE suspende el diálogo social tras el acuerdo del Gobierno con Bildu

Las agencias de calificación rebajarán la nota de España si deroga la reforma laboral

A la intemperie

Astigmatismo político

21 DE ENERO DE 2020
*El Gobierno dice que "nunca" se puede derogar toda una reforma laboral y que los sindicatos ni lo piden

El Gobierno dice que "nunca" se puede derogar toda una reforma laboral y que los sindicatos ni lo piden*


____________

¿No es más cierto que para estas y otras andanzas del B.O.E., en su línea, explicada en este hilo, quería P. S. un mes más de estado de alarma?

No hay más preguntas, Señoría.


----------



## Torrente Ballester (17 Jun 2020)

Hoy me apetece subir este hilo.


----------



## tovarovsky (17 Jun 2020)

hunter_pro dijo:


> ¿Y a quién le importan los bombardeos de la OTAN? Total, se los tragaron los malvados asesinos serbios...
> 
> Sobre los efectivos españoles, bastante mediocres como de costumbre:
> 
> "Anteriormente, entre marzo y junio de 1999, el Ejército del Aire había participado en la operación Allied Force, la campaña aérea de la OTAN sobre Kosovo y Serbia para forzar al régimen de Belgrado a suscribir un acuerdo de paz. Veintinueve aviones de combate F-18 y ocho KC-130 Hércules cisternas del destacamento Ícaro, desde la base aérea de Aviano (Italia), realizaron más de 1.100 horas de vuelo y alrededor de 300 salidas en misiones de ataque al suelo, defensa aérea y reabastecimiento en vuelo."



Toda esa movida para traer heroina de afganistan y entrada de inmigrantes de oriente a Europa? Tiene que haber mucho mas.


----------



## Galvani (17 Jun 2020)

¿Pero este hijo de puta ha trabajado alguna vez en algo que haya reportado un bien para la gente?


----------



## SanRu (17 Jun 2020)

Ya se destapó que lo de jefe del gabinete era otra de sus mentiras:

Pedro Sánchez también falseó su currículum: no tiene un máster del IESE ni fue jefe de gabinete en la ONU | Última hora Pedro Sánchez


----------



## Torrente Ballester (17 Jun 2020)

SanRu dijo:


> Ya se destapó que lo de jefe del gabinete era otra de sus mentiras:
> 
> Pedro Sánchez también falseó su currículum: no tiene un máster del IESE ni fue jefe de gabinete en la ONU | Última hora Pedro Sánchez



No se destapó nada.

Ese artículo de Ok diario es del 14 de junio de 2018 (dos años después del inicio de este hilo en burbu). En ese momento de Ok diario ya era Sánchez presidente del gobierno e interesaba "limpiar" algo su imagen. Los *datos* que aporta ese medio de comunicación son al menos *tan poco fiables como lo que hubiera dicho Sánchez. Esos datos son "palabra de Pedro y de su mentor Westendorp"* y *no significan lo que el titular indica*.

Por cierto, para ver que no es válido ese "destape", cito aquí las palabras del mentor Westendorp que dice Ok diario que dijo:

_«Estuvo en el gabinete. Pero* no diría propiamente dicho un jefe de gabinete, *trabajábamos sin un organigrama rígido. Era un miembro del gabinete. *Todos éramos iguales*, hacíamos lo mismo. En rigor, era un miembro del gabinete. *No había jerarquía ni títulos*»_, explicó en conversación con este periódico Westendorp.


----------



## Miguel Lacambra Real (3 Sep 2020)

Así era Yugo, el peor coche de todos los tiempos


----------



## Torrente Ballester (26 Sep 2020)

Arriba, aunque sin ganas de aportar el porqué.


----------



## Akira. (26 Sep 2020)

Me resulta curioso que tanto el presidente como el vicepresidente sean vallecanos o de familia de vallecas, barrios humildes y quieran destruir el país hasta llevarlo a la ruina. Dice mucho de ellos como personas.


----------



## Ds_84 (4 Nov 2020)

uppppppppppppppp


----------



## A por ellos oe!!! (8 Dic 2020)

Torrente Ballester dijo:


> _De izquierda a derecha, el exministro Carlos Westendorp, la asesora del PSC Marta Gris, Pedro Sánchez y la periodista Victoria García en la Rambla de Barcelona, imagen de archivo de "El País"._



Arriba. Que se lea.


----------



## Torrente Ballester (11 Dic 2020)

A por ellos oe!!! dijo:


> Arriba. Que se lea.




Gracias por subir estos "apuntes" sobre _ESMERALDA_.


----------



## Barruno (11 Dic 2020)

Akira. dijo:


> Me resulta curioso que tanto el presidente como el vicepresidente sean vallecanos o de familia de vallecas, barrios humildes y quieran destruir el país hasta llevarlo a la ruina. Dice mucho de ellos como personas.



Dice mucho de ellos, y de ese barrio.


----------



## Torrente Ballester (23 Jun 2021)

Por los indultos y por lo que viene después (autocitas de este hilo).

Lástima que seamos tan lentos en enterarnos. Añado algo (al final) de lo que ya veníamos avisando aquí, pero que hoy lo saca Diario 16.




Torrente Ballester dijo:


> Digno de análisis.
> 
> Que dice Sánchez que *"... la autodeterminación es un camino, es un recorrido que tenemos que hacer paso a paso..."*
> 
> ...





Torrente Ballester dijo:


> El 26 de marzo de 2020, nos enterábamos de que
> *La disputa interna sobre la gestión de la pandemia tumba al Gobierno kosovar*
> 
> El 15 de abril de 2020, entendemos algo de lo que había sucedido:
> ...



MÁS...

*El CNI frustró el impulso republicano de Pedro Sánchez - Diario16 *


----------



## Torrente Ballester (23 Jun 2021)

Y otra autocita de este mismo hilo para que nadie se extrañe de lo que está pasando...

Quito el quote para que se lea bien...

--------

*Por el bien de la humanidad, este hilo debería estar arriba y leerlo completo todo el mundo.*


*El primer post ya tiene de sobra para hacerse una idea, pero sigue y sigue... 

Cito un fragmento de uno de los posts de más atrás, en donde sus ansias de presumir (a modo de "la Fiscalía depende del Gobierno") dejan negro sobre blanco sus intervenciones, gustos, hechos y aficiones.*



*Y aquí, la "joya de la corona" a efectos de confirmar el título de este hilo y algunas cosas de las que decimos en él.

PEDRO SÁNCHEZ: "Manual de resistencia". *


"... al cumplir un intenso año como secretario general, un viaje

al centro del dolor europeo me hizo salir brevemente del maremágnum de la política española y

recordar mis viejos tiempos en Bosnia y algunos de los referentes de mi educación política. Fue un

viaje a Srebrenica, el lugar donde veinte años antes miembros del ejército serbobosnio bajo la

dirección de Ratko Mladic habían asesinado a 8.000 bosnios musulmanes. Fue la mayor masacre en

suelo europeo desde la Segunda Guerra Mundial, catalogada como genocidio por el Tribunal Penal

Internacional para la Antigua Yugoslavia.

Se recordaba a las víctimas de aquella masacre en un acto solemne en el que quedó claro que

las heridas seguían abiertas, y con ese motivo *yo regresé a Bosnia, dieciséis años después de haber

trabajado allí, en Sarajevo, pero esta vez como secretario general del socialismo español*. También

*allí había visto por última vez a Bill Clinton*, entonces aún presidente de Estados Unidos. En 2015

me volvió a impresionar. A sus casi setenta años, estaba canoso y envejecido. Sin embargo, su

compromiso con la paz en los Balcanes, que equivale a decir con Europa, seguía intacto. En su día

*hizo todo lo que pudo* por poner fin a la guerra de Bosnia-Herzegovina. *Tomó una decisión*
* arriesgada —propia de un líder político de primera categoría— como fue embarcar a Estados Unidos en aquella guerra, pese a las escasas simpatías que la idea despertaba en su propia población. Recuerdo escuchar su discurso con fascinación...*".

...

"Dieciséis años antes Clinton me había impresionado igualmente cuando lo vi por primera vez

en Sarajevo, con el mismo compromiso y el mismo liderazgo. En aquella época yo trabajaba en

Sarajevo, en el gabinete de Carlos Westendorp, Alto Representante de la ONU para Bosnia-

Herzegovina. Una de las últimas tareas que tuvimos que hacer allí fue organizar el Pacto de

Estabilidad de los Balcanes, una especie de Plan Marshall para la antigua Yugoslavia, muy

ambicioso. Milosevic había salido ya de la escena y se buscaba traspasar de algún modo el liderazgo

político a la Unión Europea, pues el liderazgo militar lo había llevado Estados Unidos. Toda la

preparación de la conferencia fue apasionante, teníamos que montar desde la parte logística y

operativa hasta la política, redactando los documentos preparatorios de la cumbre así como las

resoluciones que iban a salir de aquel gran encuentro.

Cuando llegó el momento, a finales de julio de 1999, allí aparecieron los líderes más relevantes de medio mundo... Quienes trabajábamos allí tuvimos el privilegio de ver al líder que permaneció cuando las cámaras se habían ido: Bill Clinton..."

...

"Fue un aprendizaje enorme para mí, cuando apenas había cumplido los veintiocho años, en un trabajo que

acepté sin pensar, por instinto, en cuestión de días. Eran las Navidades de 1997 y Carlos Westendorp

ocupaba el puesto de Alto Representante de la ONU para Bosnia-Herzegovina y me llamó.

Casualmente yo acababa de terminar mi trabajo en el Parlamento Europeo, donde había colaborado

con Bárbara Dührkop, y estaba en esa encrucijada pensando qué hacer justo cuando llegó su llamada.

Conocía a Westendorp de mi época neoyorquina, pues, justo al terminar la carrera, me había

ido allí a trabajar en una consultora, y de vez en cuando los españoles que vivíamos en Nueva York

recalábamos en la Embajada de España ante Naciones Unidas. Que me llamara años después para

formar parte de su gabinete me hizo sentir muy honrado: acepté al instante. A principios de enero de

1999, tras empaquetar todas mis cosas y montar la mudanza más rápida de la historia, llegué a un

Sarajevo nevado que ofrecía un idílico paisaje blanco desde el cielo. Minutos después, aterrizamos

en la dura realidad: un aeropuerto militarizado..."

"Antes de que pudiera llevar a cabo sus amenazas, *Westendorp decidió su cese*. Tomó todas las cautelas, porque *Poplasen era un líder elegido democráticamente por los serbios, y había que evitar el choque de legitimidades. Pero Westendorp contaba con el respaldo de la comunidad internacional, además obtuvo previamente un dictamen de la Comisión de Venecia, y lo destituyó*.

Aquello probablemente evitó que saltaran por los aires los Acuerdos de Dayton o, al menos, que descarrilaran. Suele recordarse la labor de Westendorp porque él diseñó la bandera, la moneda…, que también fueron grandes retos, pero su valentía política para tomar decisiones drásticas fue muy relevante en un momento muy difícil...".
...

" De pronto teníamos otra tarea

urgente que atender: levantar campos de refugiados para ubicar a toda aquella gente que huía de los

bombardeos en Kosovo. Aquellos campos los montamos nosotros, la ONU, y vimos situaciones muy

dramáticas, familias con niños, niñas, huyendo de un terrible presente y con la angustia de no saber

qué les depararía el futuro.

En aquella época, *las noches en Sarajevo eran muy largas. No podíamos dormir porque los cazas y bombarderos de Estados Unidos sobrevolaban la ciudad* en su camino hacia Serbia y Kosovo. El estruendo que hacían era inconfundible, es un sonido característico. Yo pasaba horas en vela. *No sentía miedo, a decir verdad*. Miedo había sentido cuando íbamos a Mostar, en la zona croata de Bosnia-Herzegovina, y se oían los sonidos lejanos de disparos producto de refriegas aún sin resolver. Volviendo a esas noches en vela,* los cazas de la OTAN no me desvelaban por miedo".



Pedro Sánchez era Jefe de gabinete en los bombardeos a civiles en Yusgolavia*


----------



## Torrente Ballester (23 Jun 2021)

*Y el Rey ha firmado los indultos...* En breve, en el BOE...



Miércoles, 23 junio 2021, 00:02
El Boletín Oficial del Estado publica hoy los reales decretos ley que recogen los nueve indultos a los condenados del 'procés' que aún estaban cumpliendo sus penas después de que en la tarde de ayer el Rey procediera a su firma en un acto debido, tal y como exige la Constitución. Lo que no verá la luz serán los expedientes elaborados por el ministro de Justicia en colaboración con la vicepresidenta Carmen Calvo y el gabinete del presidente del Gobierno. El Ejecutivo esgrime que ese tipo de documentos nunca se hacen públicos para proteger los datos de los afectados y que solo se enviarán al Supremo en caso de recurso.

*








El BOE publica hoy el perdón tras la firma del Rey


El Boletín Oficial del Estado publica hoy los reales decretos ley que recogen los nueve indultos a los condenados del 'procés' que aún estaban cumpliendo sus penas despu




www.diariosur.es




*


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (23 Jun 2021)

Vaya, ha estado metido en muchos fregaos, le ha costado sudor y esfuerzo auparse hasta donde ha llegado ahora... para que Biden no le dedique ni un minuto de su tiempo...


----------



## Octubris (23 Jun 2021)

Los van preparando en psicopatía hasta llegar a la jefatura de Gobiernos.


----------



## Torrente Ballester (26 Jun 2021)

Lo subo porque quiero.

Iba a poner algo más, pero ahora _nomeseapetece;_ luego ya "si eso", eah.


----------



## Carnemomia (27 Jun 2021)

Archimanguina dijo:


> si es el candidato del novus ordo seclorum, gobernará los despojos de españa aunque sólo le hayan votado 4 millones de borreguillos



Qué razón tenías.


----------



## Archimanguina (27 Jun 2021)

Archimanguina dijo:


> si es el candidato del novus ordo seclorum, gobernará los despojos de españa aunque sólo le hayan votado 4 millones de borreguillos



BROOTAL PROFECIA.


----------



## Torrente Ballester (23 Ene 2022)

Ahora que se habla tanto de Ucrania y de cómo *Sánchez *se ha lanzado al prepicio, tomándole por tonto, borrego, pelota y hasta por "Gila", *sería bueno que antes de hablar se pusiera la gente a conocer el historial de este personaje en la OTAN y en sus matanzas*.

Basta con leer este hilo desde el principio. No hay esperanzas de que sean muchos los que lo lean; pero por si..., lo subo.


Y añado:






*España en la OTAN *


Ah, y esto, que parecía un despropósito hace poco:


*








Sánchez crea en su gabinete una unidad para preparar la cumbre de la OTAN en Madrid


El presidente del Gobierno, Pedro Sánchez, ha modificado la composición de su gabinete para la inclusión de...




www.europapress.es








*


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (23 Ene 2022)

Menudo traidor hijo de puta, tenemos encima.
A este con rifles habrá que echarle junto a la otan/soros m/cia que le ha puesto ahí


----------



## KUTRONIO (23 Ene 2022)

Seria todo lo jefe de gabinete que quieran pero con 27 añitos ya les digo yo que no pintó nada en esa toma de decisiones.

EEUU bajo mandato de la OTAN decidió poner paz y después gloria bombardeando al aliado de Rusia el gran enemigo para el que se creó la OTAN en su momento


----------



## cujo (23 Ene 2022)

Esmeralda sería el nombre en clave en la sauna del suegro


----------



## Kalikatres (23 Ene 2022)

maria urizar dijo:


> *El PPSOE:
> 
> Aznar *
> 
> ...



Intentando romper el hilo?
Menudo imbécil!
Abre otro hilo de lo que te salga de los cojones.


----------



## Kalikatres (23 Ene 2022)

PutinZOG dijo:


> La OTAN no destruyo Serbia, fueron los serbios. Los serbios se lo tenian bien merecido. Por siglos habian estado oprimiendo a los croatas y musulmanes con la ilusion de expandir su "Eretz Serbja", Yugoslavia no era mas que una dictadura comunista gobernada por serbios.



Joder, menuda tontería!
Me parto la caja.


----------



## Tocqueville (24 Ene 2022)

Subamos el hilo.


----------



## Torrente Ballester (24 Ene 2022)

*Lo de Ucrania-OTAN-España, etc... El "valor" de Pedro Sánchez...

ASÍ NOS LO CUENTA LA OTAN*

24 de enero de 2022
*Los aliados de la OTAN envían más barcos y aviones para mejorar la disuasión y la defensa en Europa del Este*

"En los últimos días, varios aliados han hecho anuncios sobre despliegues actuales o futuros. Dinamarca enviará una fragata al mar Báltico y desplegará cuatro aviones de combate F-16 en Lituania en apoyo de la misión de vigilancia aérea de larga data de la OTAN en la región. *España está enviando barcos para unirse a las fuerzas navales de la OTAN y está considerando enviar aviones de combate a Bulgaria*. Francia ha expresado su disposición a enviar tropas a Rumanía bajo el mando de la OTAN. Los Países Bajos enviarán dos aviones de combate F-35 a Bulgaria a partir de abril para apoyar las actividades de vigilancia aérea de la OTAN en la región, y pondrán un barco y unidades terrestres en espera para la Fuerza de Respuesta de la OTAN. Estados Unidos también ha dejado claro que está considerando aumentar su presencia militar en la parte este de la Alianza".

_Completo en spoiler_



Spoiler



*Los aliados de la OTAN envían más barcos y aviones para mejorar la disuasión y la defensa en Europa del Este*

24 de enero de 2022
Última actualización: 24 de enero de 2022 10:09
Los aliados de la OTAN están poniendo fuerzas en estado de alerta y enviando barcos y aviones de combate adicionales a los despliegues de la OTAN en Europa del Este, reforzando la disuasión y la defensa aliadas mientras Rusia continúa su desarrollo militar en Ucrania y sus alrededores.






crédito: Fuerza Aérea de los Países Bajos
En los últimos días, varios aliados han hecho anuncios sobre despliegues actuales o futuros. Dinamarca enviará una fragata al mar Báltico y desplegará cuatro aviones de combate F-16 en Lituania en apoyo de la misión de vigilancia aérea de larga data de la OTAN en la región. España está enviando barcos para unirse a las fuerzas navales de la OTAN y está considerando enviar aviones de combate a Bulgaria. Francia ha expresado su disposición a enviar tropas a Rumanía bajo el mando de la OTAN. Los Países Bajos enviarán dos aviones de combate F-35 a Bulgaria a partir de abril para apoyar las actividades de vigilancia aérea de la OTAN en la región, y pondrán un barco y unidades terrestres en espera para la Fuerza de Respuesta de la OTAN. Estados Unidos también ha dejado claro que está considerando aumentar su presencia militar en la parte este de la Alianza.
El Secretario General de la OTAN, Jens Stoltenberg, dijo: “ _Doy la bienvenida a los Aliados que contribuyen con fuerzas adicionales a la OTAN. La OTAN seguirá tomando todas las medidas necesarias para proteger y defender a todos los Aliados, incluso reforzando la parte oriental de la Alianza. Siempre responderemos a cualquier deterioro de nuestro entorno de seguridad, incluso mediante el fortalecimiento de nuestra defensa colectiva. _”
La OTAN es una Alianza defensiva. En respuesta a la anexión ilegal de Crimea por parte de Rusia en 2014, la OTAN aumentó su presencia en la parte oriental de la alianza, incluso con cuatro grupos de batalla multinacionales en Estonia, Letonia, Lituania y Polonia. Estas unidades, lideradas por el Reino Unido, Canadá, Alemania y los Estados Unidos respectivamente, son multinacionales y están listas para el combate. Su presencia deja claro que un ataque a un Aliado se considerará un ataque a toda la Alianza. No había fuerzas de la OTAN en la parte oriental de la Alianza antes de 2014.



*MÁS*

*Los cinco principales mitos rusos desacreditados*

*Mito 1: la OTAN no está interesada en un diálogo real con Rusia

Mito 2: la OTAN ignora la propuesta de alejar los ejercicios militares de la "línea de contacto" entre la OTAN y las fuerzas rusas

Mito 3: Ucrania no puede unirse a la OTAN

Mito 4: La OTAN rechaza las propuestas de control de armas de Rusia

Mito 5: La OTAN está cercando y tratando de contener a Rusia*



Spoiler



*Los cinco principales mitos rusos desacreditados*
*Mito 1: la OTAN no está interesada en un diálogo real con Rusia*





El secretario general de la OTAN se reúne con el ministro de Asuntos Exteriores de Rusia, Sergey Lavrov (22 de septiembre de 2021)
*Realidad:* El enfoque de la OTAN hacia Rusia sigue siendo consistente: fuerte disuasión combinada con diálogo político. Lamentamos la decisión de Rusia de suspender el trabajo de su misión diplomática ante la OTAN y de la Oficina de Enlace Militar de la OTAN en Moscú, y de cerrar la Oficina de Información de la OTAN en Moscú. Estos pasos no contribuyen al diálogo y al entendimiento mutuo.

El Consejo OTAN-Rusia (NRC) es un foro importante para el diálogo y se reunió 11 veces desde 2016. Los aliados de la OTAN y Rusia se reunieron en el Consejo OTAN-Rusia el 12 de enero de 2022 para discutir la situación en Ucrania y sus alrededores y las implicaciones para la seguridad europea. . El secretario general de la OTAN, Jens Stoltenberg, ha invitado a todos los miembros del Consejo OTAN-Rusia a una nueva serie de reuniones para debatir formas de mejorar la seguridad en Europa. Los aliados de la OTAN están listos para comprometerse con Rusia, pero no comprometerán los principios básicos, como el derecho de cada nación a elegir su propio camino y la capacidad de la OTAN para proteger y defender a todos los aliados.


*Mito 2: la OTAN ignora la propuesta de alejar los ejercicios militares de la "línea de contacto" entre la OTAN y las fuerzas rusas*





*Realidad:* No existe una "línea de contacto" entre la OTAN y las fuerzas rusas, sino fronteras internacionalmente reconocidas de los aliados de la OTAN. Los despliegues de la OTAN en territorio aliado son defensivos, proporcionados y en línea con nuestros compromisos internacionales.

Nuestra presencia avanzada mejorada en la parte oriental de nuestra Alianza no pretende provocar un conflicto, sino prevenir un conflicto. Es una respuesta al uso de la fuerza militar por parte de Rusia contra sus vecinos y su acumulación militar en la región del Báltico y más allá.

En contraste con la propuesta de Rusia, vemos que continúan las agresivas actividades militares rusas, incluida una importante acumulación de fuerzas rusas en Ucrania y sus alrededores a principios de este año.

Instamos a Rusia a seguir las reglas de transparencia existentes, incluso sobre ejercicios militares y postura de fuerza. También hacemos un llamado a Rusia para que participe en el proceso de modernización del Documento de Viena para mejorar las medidas de verificación. Seguimos abiertos a un mayor diálogo sobre reducción de riesgos y transparencia, en el Consejo OTAN-Rusia y a través de nuestros canales de militar a militar.


*Mito 3: Ucrania no puede unirse a la OTAN*
*Realidad:* Los aliados de la OTAN dan la bienvenida a las aspiraciones de Ucrania de unirse a la OTAN y mantienen la decisión tomada en la Cumbre de Bucarest de 2008 de que Ucrania se convertirá en miembro de la Alianza.

Las decisiones relativas a la pertenencia a la OTAN dependen de cada solicitante individual y de los 30 aliados de la OTAN. Rusia no tiene derecho a intervenir y no puede vetar tal proceso.

Rechazamos cualquier idea de esferas de influencia en Europa: son parte de la historia y deberían seguir siendo parte de la historia. Como todos los países, Ucrania tiene el derecho soberano de elegir sus propios arreglos de seguridad. Este es un principio fundamental de la seguridad europea, que Rusia también ha suscrito y debe respetar. Después del final de la Guerra Fría, Rusia participó en la construcción de una arquitectura de seguridad europea inclusiva, incluso a través de la Carta de París, el establecimiento de la OSCE, la creación del Consejo de Asociación Euroatlántico y el Acta Fundacional OTAN-Rusia. .


*Mito 4: La OTAN rechaza las propuestas de control de armas de Rusia*
*Realidad:* La propuesta de Rusia de una moratoria sobre el despliegue de misiles de corto y medio alcance lanzados desde tierra en Europa no es una oferta creíble. Ignora la realidad sobre el terreno. La realidad es que no hay nuevos misiles estadounidenses en Europa, pero hay nuevos misiles rusos en Europa: el SSC-8.

Cualquier límite geográfico en el despliegue del SSC-8 de Rusia no es creíble, ya que el sistema de misiles es móvil y se puede mover rápidamente. A menos y hasta que Rusia destruya de manera verificable el sistema SSC-8, esta moratoria no es una oferta genuina.

La OTAN está respondiendo de manera mesurada a los importantes riesgos que plantea el SSC-8 de Rusia para garantizar que la postura de disuasión y defensa de la OTAN siga siendo creíble y eficaz. La OTAN no quiere una nueva carrera armamentista y no tiene intención de desplegar nuevas armas nucleares terrestres en Europa. Los aliados siguen firmemente comprometidos con el control de armamentos, el desarme y la no proliferación.


*Mito 5: La OTAN está cercando y tratando de contener a Rusia*





*Realidad: La* OTAN es una alianza defensiva, cuyo propósito es proteger a nuestros estados miembros. Nuestros ejercicios y despliegues militares no están dirigidos contra Rusia, ni contra ningún otro país.

Este mito también ignora la geografía. La frontera terrestre de Rusia tiene poco más de 20.000 kilómetros de largo. De eso, menos de un dieciseisavo (1.215 kilómetros) se comparte con los miembros de la OTAN. Rusia tiene fronteras terrestres con 14 países. Solo cinco de ellos son miembros de la OTAN.

Fuera del territorio de la OTAN, la Alianza sólo tiene presencia militar en Kosovo e Irak. La misión de mantenimiento de la paz KFOR se lleva a cabo con un mandato de las Naciones Unidas, avalado por el Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU, del que Rusia es miembro. La misión de no combate de la OTAN en Irak es una contribución clave a la lucha contra el terrorismo internacional y se lleva a cabo con pleno respeto a la soberanía e integridad territorial de Irak ya petición del gobierno iraquí. Por el contrario, Rusia tiene bases militares y soldados en tres países (Georgia, Moldavia y Ucrania) sin el consentimiento de sus gobiernos.





*Relaciones con Ucrania*


*


https://www.nato.int/cps/en/natohq/topics_50319.htm








News







www.nato.int




*

Ah, y esto, que parecía un despropósito hace poco:


*








Sánchez crea en su gabinete una unidad para preparar la cumbre de la OTAN en Madrid


El presidente del Gobierno, Pedro Sánchez, ha modificado la composición de su gabinete para la inclusión de...




www.europapress.es





p.s. Lo pongo aquí para que quede constancia, pero lo llevo al hilo de debate:*






Guerra en Ucrania XV


Entro, veo los últimos sesudos análisis del congozuelo tiraflechas, me descojono y me voy. Pd: al menos los post de otros antirusos como cosmo o al mariki estaban algo currados.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ShellShock (24 Ene 2022)

Viruelo es todo un profesional y hace lo que se espera de él. Tendrá una inteligencia muy limitada, una tesis más falsa que un duro de madera, y será un narcisista, un psicópata y un payaso ridículo, pero no se puede negar que está haciendo su trabajo.

Claro que hay que tener presente que NO está al servicio de España, sino de quien le puso de vuelta en la política allá por 2017, después de ser defenestrado por su propio partido. ¿Serán los mismos que le pusieron de jefe de gabinete en los bombardeos de Yugoslavia? ¿Tendrán algo que ver en esto todas esas reuniones con George Soros? Misterio misterioso.


----------



## Madafaca (24 Ene 2022)

Vamos, que no le coge de nuevo.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (25 Ene 2022)

Interesante hilo.

Siempre nos ocultan las verdades:

WARNING! Very Graphic Content: The Real Srebrenica Genocide

Todo lugar donde hay ciertos individuos, hay problemas.


----------



## Torrente Ballester (27 Feb 2022)

Esto, arriba, por su similitud con cosas de ahora. Luego ya, "si eso", lo analizamos o algo.

A ver si hay tiempo.


----------



## Plvs Vltra (28 Feb 2022)

*UPASO MITICO*


----------



## Torrente Ballester (10 Mar 2022)

Yo a mí me parece que este hilo COMPLETO es de imprescindible lectura en la actualidad y que debería estar visible siempre.

_Seguiremos amplianando o algo: HAY QUE ACLARAR COSAS SERIAS (a ver si hay tiempo...)._


----------



## MITIO (10 Mar 2022)

ShellShock dijo:


> de quien le puso de vuelta en la política allá por 2017, después de ser defenestrado por su propio partido



Siempre he pensado que el origen de todo está en éso y en el raro,raro,raro...asunto de la salida de Mariano.


----------



## ShellShock (11 Mar 2022)

MITIO dijo:


> Siempre he pensado que el origen de todo está en éso y en el raro,raro,raro...asunto de la salida de Mariano.



La salida de Mariano fue muy sospechosa, está claro. La vuelta de Viruelo también fue muy rara. Pero yo iría incluso antes en el tiempo para buscar los orígenes de todo esto, allá por cierto 11 de Marzo de hace ya casi 20 años.

Es verdad que si te pones a sospechar y sigues rebuscando acabas pasando por el 23F, el atentado de Carrero... y no paras. Pero sinceramente y sin fliparme creo que el 11M, los chanchullos de ZP, la vuelta de Viruelo y la moción contra Rajoy están MUY FUERTEMENTE ligados.


----------



## Visilleras (11 Mar 2022)

Vaya, vaya


----------



## Masateo (11 Mar 2022)

Pues podríamos mandarlo a Ucrania en calidad de asesor ejperto.


----------



## Torrente Ballester (12 Mar 2022)

Que dicen que

*








Pedro Sánchez protagonizará una miniserie documental sobre la «dimensión humana de La Moncloa»


Curro Sánchez Varela dirigirá una serie de cuatro entregas centrada «en aspectos más personales y cotidianos» y alejada de «argumentos puramente políticos o ideológicos»




www.abc.es




*
*¿Qué os parece si les enviamos este hilo de burbuja para ayudar con datos e información al guion de la serie documental?*


----------



## Torrente Ballester (20 Mar 2022)

Viendo la que se está liando con el Sáhara, tal como anticipábamos en el primer post de este hilo, veamos...

En primer lugar cito de ese primer post:


*Carta de la Comisión de Coordinación (saharaui) a Pedro Sánchez, Presidente del Gobierno
6 julio, 2018*


_


Spoiler



Excmo. Sr. D. Pedro Sánchez Pérez-Castejón

Presidente del Gobierno de España

El Comité de Coordinación del movimiento de solidaridad con el Pueblo Saharaui, integrado por la Coordinadora Estatal de Asociaciones Solidarias con el Sahara (CEAS Sahara), la Federación Estatal de Instituciones Solidarias con el Sahara (FEDISSAH), los Intergrupos Parlamentarios “Paz para el Sahara”, con presencia en el Congreso, Senado y todas las CC.AA. y la Asociación Internacional de Juristas por el Sahara, que en su conjunto representan a centenares de Asociaciones y de Instituciones locales integradas por los partidos de todo el arco parlamentario, solicita su atención para reactivar todas las iniciativas necesarias para lograr, en el más breve plazo posible, una solución al largo conflicto del Sahara Occidental, que dura ya más de 42 años, en aplicación de las reiteradas Resoluciones del Consejo de Seguridad de las Naciones Unidas que reconocen el legítimo derecho del Pueblo Saharaui a la Autodeterminación, siendo un asunto de descolonización no concluido por la negativa del Gobierno de Marruecos a aceptar las Resoluciones de la ONU.

Le recordamos algunos antecedentes en relación a este largo conflicto.

El Estado español fue la potencia colonial en el Sahara Occidental durante casi un siglo, hasta que en el año 1975, con la firma de los ilegales Acuerdos Tripartitos de Madrid, abandonó el territorio permitiendo la ocupación militar del Sahara Occidental por los ejércitos de Marruecos y Mauritania,caso investigado actualmente en la Audiencia Nacional como Genocidio, originándose con ello un conflicto bélico con el ejército saharaui hasta 1991, en que se firma un alto el fuego y se despliega la MINURSO, Misión de las Naciones Unidas en el territorio para la organización del Referéndum de Autodeterminación, en 1992.

El Estado español sigue teniendo ante los organismos de la ONU el estatus de Potencia Administradora del territorio pues la decisión unilateral de abandonar el Sahara Occidental no le exime de sus obligaciones jurídicas y políticas como antigua potencia colonial, máxime cuando los saharauis tenían la nacionalidad española. Así lo recogen las sentencias de la Audiencia Nacional de España del 15 de abril de 2014 y de 4 de julio de 2014, esta última dictada por un Tribunal presidido por Don* Fernando Grande Marlaska*.

Ya han transcurrido 42 años de la ilegal ocupación marroquí del Sahara Occidental, a pesar de las múltiples y reiteradas resoluciones del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU.

Esta situación ha originado un enorme sufrimiento a centenares de miles de ciudadanos saharauis que resisten en los campos de población refugiada cerca de Tinduf en unas condiciones muy adversas e incompatibles con una vida digna. Y otra parte viviendo en el Sahara Occidental ocupado por Marruecos, dividido el Territorio por un muro militar de más de 2.700 kilómetros, considerado como una de las zonas con mayor número de minas terrestres anti persona, que divide a las propias familias –separadas cruelmente durante décadas-, y blinda el expolio ilegal de sus recursos naturales.

Asimismo existe una enorme preocupación por la violación de los Derechos Humanos en el Sáhara Occidental ocupado, expresada en las resoluciones de la ONU, al igual que en los informes del Relator de la ONU contra la Tortura y las reiteradas denuncias de delegaciones de observadores internacionales que han visitado los Territorios Ocupados del Sáhara Occidental.

Esta situación crea un clima de represión y de intimidación en la población saharaui, que sufre todo tipo de vulneraciones en sus derechos políticos, sociales y económicos. Las torturas, las detenciones ilegales, los juicios sin garantía, las condenas injustas, la prohibición de la presencia de observadores de Derechos Humanos en el territorio, están creando un clima de violencia que sólo consigue agravar la situación.

Igualmente preocupante es el expolio de los recursos naturales, que, de manera ilegal, se viene produciendo en el territorio del Sáhara Occidental y que vulneran los derechos económicos de la población saharaui, tal como ha expresado el Tribunal de Justicia de la Unión Europea en su sentencia de diciembre de 2016 y de 27 de febrero de 2018 en que afirma que los Acuerdos de Pesca firmados entre la Unión Europea y el Gobierno de Marruecos no se pueden aplicar en el territorio del Sahara Occidental, al no formar parte de la soberanía de Marruecos.

Nos alarma que, en la actualidad, el Gobierno de España haya desempeñado un papel muy activo para que el Acuerdo de Pesca se extienda a las aguas continentales del Sahara Occidental, apoyando la ilegal pretensión del Gobierno de Marruecos. Hasta ahora no hay ningún Estado que reconozca la soberanía marroquí sobre el Sahara Occidental, aunque los gobiernos de España y de Francia y la Comisión Europea actúan en la práctica como si el Sahara Occidental perteneciera a Marruecos. Esto es inaceptable desde el punto de vista del respeto a la legalidad internacional y a la aplicación en el territorio de las resoluciones del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU y el Tribunal de Justicia de la Haya, que reconoce el derecho a la libre determinación del Pueblo Saharaui.

Esta preocupación es si cabe más elevada en el caso de las operaciones comerciales realizadas en un Territorio No Autónomo, “habida cuenta del estatuto separado y distinto reconocido al territorio del Sáhara Occidental en virtud de la Carta de Naciones Unidas y del principio de autodeterminación de los pueblos…”, Sentencia del Tribunal de Justicia de la Unión Europea de diciembre de 2016.

El pasado 29 de marzo, el Secretario General de las Naciones Unidas publicó su informe sobre la situación relativa al Sahara Occidental (S/2018/277). Entre sus observaciones y recomendaciones, el Secretario General recuerda, con acierto, que “el conflicto del Sahara Occidental ha durado demasiado y debe terminar por el bien y la dignidad de la población del Sahara Occidental, incluidos los que ha estado desplazados durante más de cuatro decenios, así como por la estabilidad de toda la región, que se enfrenta a múltiples problemas políticos, económicos y de seguridad” y que “las partes, los países vecinos y otros interlocutores pertinentes deben adoptar nuevas medidas para reflejar en sus posiciones el nuevo espíritu y la nueva dinámica que ha pedido el Consejo de Seguridad”, en relación a la “celebración de negociaciones directas entre las partes, sin condiciones previas y de buena fe”.

En base a lo anteriormente expuesto, solicitamos con urgencia iniciativas que conduzcan a una pronta solución de este largo y doloroso conflicto, y prioritariamente a las siguientes actuaciones:

Primero.- Demandar del Gobierno de España una postura mucho más activa, como antigua potencia colonial y administrador de iure del Territorio, en la defensa de las resoluciones de la ONU para la celebración del Referéndum de Autodeterminación, el respeto a los Derechos Humanos en el Sáhara Occidental, y el fin del expolio de los recursos naturales, instando para ello tanto a la ONU como a la UE, al cumplimiento de la legalidad internacional, así como al Gobierno de Marruecos. La actual pertenencia de España al Consejo de Derechos Humanos de la ONU, el órgano internacional más importante en la materia, constituye una oportunidad inmejorable para asumir una postura conforme a la legalidad internacional y al respeto de los derechos humanos, incluido el respeto del derecho a la libre determinación que corresponde al Pueblo Saharaui.

Segundo.- Mostrar la preocupación por la violación de los Derechos Humanos en los Territorios Ocupados que se ejercen por el Gobierno de Marruecos sobre la población civil saharaui del Sáhara Occidental e instar el cese inmediato de la represión, la libertad de todos los presos políticos saharauis defensores de los DD.HH., el fin del expolio de los recursos naturales y el acceso al territorio de observadores internacionales. En este sentido es esencial la ampliación del mandato de la MINURSO para garantizar el respeto de los Derechos Humanos en el Territorio y que la ONU garantice no sólo el alto el fuego, sino que evite la vulneración de los Derechos Humanos, hasta la celebración del Referéndum. El Gobierno de España debe jugar un papel más activo como miembro del Consejo de Derechos Humanos de Ginebra.

Tercero.- Llamamiento al Gobierno de España para incrementar los proyectos de ayuda humanitaria y de cooperación, con perspectiva de género, y destinados a paliar las graves carencias de productos básicos en los campamentos de población refugiada, sobretodo en alimentación, salud, educación, vestidos calzados y servicios básicos.

Cuarto.- Solicitar del Gobierno de España el reconocimiento efectivo del Frente Polisario, como representante legítimo del Pueblo Saharaui, tal como lo considera la ONU, y facilite y otorgue a sus representantes el mismo status diplomático del que goza la Misión Diplomática Palestina en el Reino de España, con el objeto de facilitar sus iniciativas políticas y humanitarias en nuestro país orientadas a responder a las necesidades del Pueblo Saharaui.
Para todo ello le solicitamos una reunión con los miembros de este Comité, tan pronto lo permita su agenda, a fin de exponer directamente nuestras inquietudes y ofrecer nuestra total colaboración para lograr lo expuesto con anterioridad.

Finalmente, agradeciendo su atención, quisiéramos recordar las palabras de Ahmed Bujari, recientemente fallecido, representante del Frente POLISARIO ante la ONU, en la búsqueda de una solución justa y definitiva a este conflicto impuesto por la fuerza, cuando recordaba “el deseo saharaui de que España asuma las responsabilidades que le incumbieron como potencia administradora del territorio y retomar el proceso de descolonización trágicamente abandonado en 1975 para encauzarlo a su culminación natural y legal, ello tendría un profundo impacto estratégico en las relaciones de futuro” y cuando señalaba que “aquellos que crean que los saharauis van a ser víctimas del paso del tiempo, no conocen la naturaleza del desierto. Podemos morir, otros continuarán”.

Madrid,6 de julio de 2018

COMITÉ DE COORDINACIÓN DEL MOVIMIENTO DE SOLIDARIDAD CON EL PUEBLO SAHARAUI

FEDISSAH – Federación Estatal de Instituciones Solidarias con el Sahara
INTERGRUPOS PARLAMENTARIOS “Paz para el Sahara”
ASOCIACIÓN INTERNACIONAL DE JURISTAS
CEAS-Sahara


_

AQUÍ Auto de *Fernando Grande Marlaska, 2014*, relacionado con la carta anterior, reconociendo el derecho de autodeterminación de la que fuera antes una provincia española y después una colonia, pero sobre la que España tiene derechos y obligaciones que pasan por no permitir a Marruecos determinadas cosas.

*Bien, pues el auto de Marlaska ha desaparecido de ese sitio (no lo tenemos copiado en el primer post porque no cabía más texto); así que copio UN FRAGMENTO a continuación:



Auto de la Audiencia Nacional AAN 256/2014

DECÍA GRANDE MARLASKA*

Fundamentos de Derecho

“_*España sigue siendo la Potencia Administradora del territorio, y como tal, hasta que finalice el periodo de la descolonización, tiene las obligaciones recogidas en los articulos 73 y 74 de la Carta de Naciones Unidas, entre ellas dar protección, incluso jurisdiccional, a sus ciudadanos contra todo abuso, para lo cual debe extender su jurisdicción territorial para hechos como los que se refieren en la querella a que se contrae el presente procedimiento*_”


*EDITO PARA ENLAZAR EL AUTO-JURISPRUDENCIA EN LA WEB DEL PODER JUDICIAL 

MÁS ABAJO, EN OTRO POST, COPIO UN FRAGMENTO MÁS EXTENSO*

*JURISPRUDENCIA Roj: AAN 256/2014 - ECLI:ES:AN:2014:256A*




En consecuencia, son muchos los que se están oponiendo a la postura dictatorial de Sánchez; entre ellos, algunos de los "suyos".

*COMUNICADO DE IZQUIERDA SOCIALISTA-PSOE*








Esto continuará y son muchos los que se fijan en las presiones de Marruecos; pero, sabiendo que Francia y Alemania ya se manifestaron a favor de que el Sáhara sea autonomía marroquí, creo que *estas presiones/acuerdos/pagos vienen del Eje Franco-Alemán junto a Marruecos *(como en nuestros peores momentos, que no quiero ni citar).


----------



## coleccionador (20 Mar 2022)

Entonces de Viruelo pasamos a Pedro Sanchez el "carnicero" por méritos?


----------



## Torrente Ballester (20 Mar 2022)

*EL AUTO-JURISPRUDENCIA DE "MARLASKA, 2014" EN LA WEB DEL PODER JUDICIAL *


*JURISPRUDENCIA Roj: AAN 256/2014 - ECLI:ES:AN:2014:256A*

_Fragmentos (a efectos educativo-culturales)_

AUDIENCIA NACIONAL
SALA DE LO PENAL
PLENO
EXPEDIENTE GUBERNATIVO 17/2014
ROLLO 8/2014 DE LA SECCIÓN SEGUNDA
PROCEDIMIENTO ORDINARIO n° 80/2013
Juzgado Central de Instrucción n° 2
A U T O N º 40 / 2014
PRESIDENTE:
D. FERNANDO GRANDE MARLASKA GÓMEZ


1.-* La Liga Española Pro Derechos Humanos y de la familia del ciudadano español Luis Manuel , presentan escrito de querella contra el Titular del Ministerio de Defensa, el Titular del Ministerio del Interior y el Titular del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores del Reino de Marruecos y contra el Gobernador de la ciudad de El Aaiún*. Los hechos descritos se refieren a la actuación de las fuerzas de seguridad del Reino de Marruecos contra los habitantes del asentamiento Gdeim Izik (Campamento de la Dignidad) instalado en las proximidades de la ciudad del Aaiún en el territorio del Sahara Occidental. Los hechos se realizaron entre los meses de octubre y noviembre del año 2010, *durante el desalojo violento del Campamento, en los que las fuerzas de seguridad del Reino de Marruecos produjeron desapariciones, agresiones físicas, torturas, asesinatos. Entre ellos, la muerte violenta del ciudadano español Luis Manuel , ocurrido en la mañana del día 8 de noviembre del 2010, por los agentes del Cuerpo Especial GUS, creado ex-profeso para el Sahara Occidental. Los querellantes han calificado estos hechos como un delito de lesa humanidad*, un delito de genocidio, asesinato, lesiones, torturas y secuestros, de los artículos 607 bis , 174 , 175 , 176 , 177 y 139, todos ellos del Código Penal .

...

II.- RAZONAMIENTOS JURIDICOS

PRIMERO.- *Este Pleno muestra conformidad con el criterio del Ministerio Fiscal respecto de España *de iure, aunque no de facto, *sigue siendo la Potencia Administradora del territorio, y como tal, hasta que finalice el periodo de la descolonización, tiene las obligaciones recogidas en los artículos 73 y 74 de la Carta de Naciones Unidas , entre ellas dar protección, incluso jurisdiccional, a sus ciudadanos contra todo abuso, para lo cual debe extender su jurisdicción territorial para hechos como los que se refieren en la querella a que se contrae el presente procedimiento.* El estatus jurídico del Sahara occidental en los términos que se indican por el Ministerio Fiscal se corresponde con el que se hace constar en el escrito de fecha 29 de enero de 2002 dirigido al presidente del Consejo de Seguridad de las Naciones Unidas por el Secretario General adjunto para los asuntos jurídicos, que expresamente se recoge en los antecedentes de la reciente sentencia del Tribunal Europeo de Derechos Humanos en el asunto A.C y otros c. España, Demanda nº 6528/11, de 22 de abril de 2014 . Conviene esta Sala, pues, con el Ministerio Fiscal, que el juzgado de instrucción remitente de las actuaciones tiene jurisdicción para el conocimiento de los hechos objeto de querella en atención al criterio de territorialidad del art 23. 1 de la LOPJ y no del de jurisdicción universal del art 23.4 de la LOPJ , por lo que no se ve afectado por la reciente reforma de dicho artículo, como consecuentemente tampoco resulta aplicable la disposición transitoria única de la LO 1/2014.

SEGUNDO.- Al no haber concluido la investigación y no ser procedente el sobreseimiento provisional prevista en la LO 1/2014, debe revocarse el auto de conclusión del Sumario dictado por el juzgado instructor, con devolución de la causa para que continúe con la tramitación de la misma. Por todo lo cual, esta SALA ACUERDA:

III.- PARTE DISPOSITIVA. NO HABER LUGAR AL SOBRESEIMIENTO de las actuaciones seguidas en el Juzgado Central de Instrucción nº 2 de esta Audiencia Nacional en el Procedimiento Ordinario nº 4 /2014.

REVOCAR el auto de conclusión de Sumario dictado por dicho juzgado instructor. Notifíquese esta resolución al Ministerio Fiscal y a la representación procesal de los querellantes haciéndoles saber que contra la misma cabe recurso de súplica a interponer en la forma y plazos legales. Así, lo acordamos, mandamos y firmamos.


----------



## Torrente Ballester (28 Mar 2022)

Ha desaparecido el último SPOILER del primer post de este hilo. Sigue estando la imagen, pero falta ese texto, Y ME PARECE FUNDAMENTAL PORQUE INCLUYE EL ALIAS *ESMERALDA* para *PEDRO SÁNCHEZ*.

Copio aquí lo fundamental, *PUBLICADO POR "EL PAÍS"*.

*NOMBRES EN CLAVE EN BOSNIA, 1999

Gabinete de Carlos Westendorp, según el jefe de los escoltas *


*Cuando Sánchez era 'Esmeralda'*

J. PÉREZ COLOMÉ

*Pedro Sánchez*, como presidente del Gobierno, no tendrá por primera vez un *nombre en clave para su seguridad*. En 1999, los escoltas españoles del alto representante para* Bosnia*, Carlos Westendorp, designaban a los miembros de su gabinete con nombres en clave. Según el jefe de los escoltas en la etapa final de la misión:

- Westendorp era

_*Diamante*_

- Su número dos era

_*Rubí*_

- *Sánchez*

_*Esmeralda*_

- La portavoz, Victoria García

_*Perla*_

- Los códigos no eran solo para personas. La base militar de Rajlovac, donde vivía parte del destacamento de la Guardia Civil, era

_*Rentería*_

-La oficina donde trabajaba Sánchez y el resto del gabinete

_*Manhattan*_

- La casa de Westendorp

_*Moraleja*_

Eran los tres lugares donde había personal permanente de seguridad las 24 horas.
A pesar de las precauciones para su seguridad, algún fin de semana el grupo de civiles se escapaba a una piscifactoría dentro ya de las fronteras de la República Sprska, zona serbia de Bosnia. Allí comían trucha a la plancha en una terraza con vistas a las montañas que rodeaban Sarajevo.



*








Los padrinos del presidente


Pedro Sánchez vivió a finales de los 90 entre Nueva York, Bruselas y Sarajevo




elpais.com




*


----------



## Cuncas (29 Mar 2022)

*Pedro Sánchez fue jefe de gabinete del Alto Representante de Naciones Unidas en Bosnia durante la Guerra de Kosovo (1999)*

Aunque ahora ese hijo puta sociópata lo haya borrado de su currículum cierto es que por su cargo en aquel entonces estaría involucrado en el
oscuro caso de trato de blancas que se dio durante el conflicto de la antigua Yugoslavia en el cual estaba involucrado altos mandos de la ONU.

El caso se llevó al cine con la película: *"La verdad oculta" (2010)* (no la de netflix, la antigua). Basada en hechos reales.



Ahora ese hijo puta tironucable se dice defensor de los derechos de las mujeres. Faltan cunetas para tanto malnacido hijo de la gran perra.


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (29 Mar 2022)

Torrente Ballester dijo:


> Una aclaración previa, ya que se ha difundido un error sobre el abuelo materno de Sánchez.
> 
> 
> *Pedro Sánchez Pérez-Castejón *nació en Madrid el 29 de febrero de 1972. Es *hijo de* Pedro Sánchez Hernández (Anchuras, Ciudad Real) y de Magdalena Pérez-Castejón Barrios (Puente de Vallecas, Madrid).
> ...



LO BUENO, SI BREVE, DOS VECES BUENO.
Nevermind...

Felipe González también jugó un papel importante en la Guerra de Yugoslavia y era partidario de bombardear o invadir Yugoslavia (no recuerdo bien). Menudo hijo de Satán.[/spoiler]


----------



## pandillero (29 Mar 2022)

El mismo *exministro español Carlos Westendorp *ya aclaró hace tiempo, cuando se empezó a hablar del curriculum de este elemento, que esa jefatura núnca existió.


----------



## Galvani (29 Mar 2022)

Un trepa psicópata es lo que es el hijo puta este.


----------



## Torrente Ballester (8 May 2022)

pandillero dijo:


> El mismo *exministro español Carlos Westendorp *ya aclaró hace tiempo, cuando se empezó a hablar del curriculum de este elemento, que esa jefatura núnca existió.



Peor me lo puso. El exministro dijo que todos mandaban lo mismo, _ergo...

Además, gracias al ahora *Antonio* (entonces, *Esmeralda* y luego *Pedro*), con China hemos topado, señores._


----------



## Torrente Ballester (8 May 2022)

*Voy a repetir un post para decir que es muy interesante el vídeo que aparece en la cabecera del enlace a "El País". Es de 1997. Habla Pedro Sánchez de Garzón, los GAL, Amedo y Domínguez, etc. No tiene desperdicio.*

REPITO
Ha desaparecido el último SPOILER del primer post de este hilo. Sigue estando la imagen, pero falta ese texto, Y ME PARECE FUNDAMENTAL PORQUE INCLUYE EL ALIAS *ESMERALDA* para *PEDRO SÁNCHEZ*.

Copio aquí lo fundamental, *PUBLICADO POR "EL PAÍS"*.

*NOMBRES EN CLAVE EN BOSNIA, 1999

Gabinete de Carlos Westendorp, según el jefe de los escoltas *


*Cuando Sánchez era 'Esmeralda'*

J. PÉREZ COLOMÉ

*Pedro Sánchez*, como presidente del Gobierno, no tendrá por primera vez un *nombre en clave para su seguridad*. En 1999, los escoltas españoles del alto representante para* Bosnia*, Carlos Westendorp, designaban a los miembros de su gabinete con nombres en clave. Según el jefe de los escoltas en la etapa final de la misión:

- Westendorp era

_*Diamante*_

- Su número dos era

_*Rubí*_

- *Sánchez*

_*Esmeralda*_

- La portavoz, Victoria García

_*Perla*_

- Los códigos no eran solo para personas. La base militar de Rajlovac, donde vivía parte del destacamento de la Guardia Civil, era

_*Rentería*_

-La oficina donde trabajaba Sánchez y el resto del gabinete

_*Manhattan*_

- La casa de Westendorp

_*Moraleja*_

Eran los tres lugares donde había personal permanente de seguridad las 24 horas.
A pesar de las precauciones para su seguridad, algún fin de semana el grupo de civiles se escapaba a una piscifactoría dentro ya de las fronteras de la República Sprska, zona serbia de Bosnia. Allí comían trucha a la plancha en una terraza con vistas a las montañas que rodeaban Sarajevo.



*








Los padrinos del presidente


Pedro Sánchez vivió a finales de los 90 entre Nueva York, Bruselas y Sarajevo




elpais.com




*


----------



## Torrente Ballester (18 Jun 2022)

Subo este hilo por si a alguien le da por leer y/o añadir alguna de las infinitas andanzas reciente de este individuo.


----------



## Torrente Ballester (1 Ago 2022)

REFLEXIONES DE AYER Y HOY PRESENTAN...

Se dice, se oye, se comenta... que...

EL ASESINO SIEMPRE VUELVE AL LUGAR DEL CRIMEN.


----------



## asakopako (1 Ago 2022)

Pues bravo por quien le reclutara. Los psicópatas en las guerras son importantes. Dirigir un país en tiempos de paz ni puta idea ni le importa, pero si hay que masacrar al enemigo quiero a alguien que no se corte ni venga con las convenciones de la ginebra o del vodka. Al enemigo no se le mata, al enemigo se le extermina.


----------



## DVD1975 (1 Ago 2022)

No me creo nada del CV de este tipo


----------



## Torrente Ballester (17 Ago 2022)

PUES ESO, QUE NO SÉ SI BORRAR ESTE HILO, ENTRE OTROS.


*





Ley de Información Clasificada. ¿Con carácter retroactivo?


Anteproyecto de Ley de Información Clasificada https://www.mpr.gob.es/servicios/participacion/Documents/APL%20Informacio%CC%81n%20Clasificada.pdf Me temo lo peor, según mis fuentes (no publicables): que legislen que sea con carácter retroactivo y como ELLOS DECIDEN LO QUE ES INFORMACIÓN...




www.burbuja.info




*


----------



## Torrente Ballester (17 Ago 2022)

Arriba antes de que desaparezca todo.


----------



## Torrente Ballester (23 Sep 2022)

1/3

Ahora que ESMERALDA dice que quiere presidir la Internacional Socialista (al final pongo la fuente), voy a copiar un par de asuntos que enlacé en este hilo y que han sido eliminados y/o movidos en sus páginas respectivas.

Primero, aclaro que Sánchez ya era VICEPRESIDENTE, como se ve en el segundo texto 2/3 que ahora copio por si vuelve a perderse del enlace.


MAYO DE 2018

*Intervención de Pedro Sánchez ante el Consejo de la Internacional Socialista*

Saludos. Gracias Presidente de la Internacional Socialista. Gracias Secretario General. Gracias a los Vicepresidentes. Gracias al Consejo de la Internacional Socialista.

Muchas gracias por la confianza y por este nombramiento como vicepresidente de la Internacional Socialista que me honra a mí y también honra a mí organización, una organización de más de 140 años de historia en España, con fuertes raíces en Europa, y por supuesto también con unos lazos hermanos con Latinoamérica y también con África.

Antes lo ha dicho el presidente y también el secretario general de la ONU, creo que la Internacional Socialista es hoy más necesaria que nunca.

Nuestra misión, en definitiva, no es más que volver a reivindicar en el siglo XXI los principios fundamentales de la socialdemocracia, del socialismo, que engarzan con los principios de la revolución francesa: que son la igualdad, la libertad y fraternidad.

Por eso, creo, y antes se ha dicho por el secretario general de la ONU, que la socialdemocracia tiene que abogar y tiene que defender una globalización justa, una globalización que sirva a la mayoría de los ciudadanos, sobre todo a aquellos que se sienten perdedores de la globalización, que apueste por la igualdad de género, como bien comentaba antes la compañera del Consejo, y, por supuesto, que incorpore el cuidado de nuestro planeta, es decir, la lucha contra el cambio climático y la sostenibilidad de nuestro planeta

Por eso, considero también que una de las principales prioridades de los socialistas debe ser, sin duda alguna, recuperar la alternativa y la iniciativa a un proyecto de globalización diferente, que lidere la agenda y las grandes transformaciones y desafíos que tenemos, y que antes han sido puestos en común por parte del secretario general de la ONU: el cambio climático, las migraciones, las desigualdades y por supuesto también la paz y la democracia en muchas de las latitudes de nuestro planeta.

Un enfoque completamente diferente al aislacionismo y al ultranacionalismo que estamos viviendo en muchas partes de Europa pero también que tiene que ser diferente a la globalización sin ley que ha impuesto el neoliberalismo en muchas partes del planeta.

Creo, compañeros y compañeras, que los socialdemócratas debemos luchar por un multilateralismo exigente y normativo de vocación universalista. Un multilateralismo progresista debe aspirar a afrontar, a resolver los grandes retos y asuntos políticos, económicos y de desarrollo globales y regionales que sufre nuestro planeta y que, por supuesto, tenemos que hacerlo respetando los contenidos de la Justicia Universal, que están inscritos en la Declaración Universal de los Derechos Humanos, que el año próximo cumple 70 años.

Y frente al imperialismo que pretende imponerse unilateralmente o frente al nacionalismo que se repliega en muchas de las sociedades, por ejemplo, del continente al que pertenezco: Europa, creo que es fundamental reivindicar el multilateralismo que debe responder a una filosofía de vocación igualitaria y universalista a partir de la realidad de un mundo cada vez más multipolar y global.

Se trata de apostar, en definitiva, por un multilateralismo que favorezca una paz con justicia que es la única forma de garantizar una paz duradera. Hacer referencia a la famosa frase del filófoso Kant, que decía que la paz sin justicia es “_la paz de los cementerios_”. Nosotros lo que queremos es justo lo contrario: queremos paz con justicia. Un paz con justicia social. Con justicia medioambiental. Una paz con justicia y derechos humanos, sobre todo para las mujeres y los jóvenes de nuestro planeta. Esa es la paz que queremos y que reivindicamos los socialdemócratas.

Debemos aspirar, a mí juicio, a levantar un nuevo multilateralismo eco-progresista que ponga por delante los derechos humanos, la lucha contra la desigualdad, el medioambiente y la paz.

Esto exige, reforzar, en primer lugar, las principales instituciones multilaterales de nuestro planeta, fundamentalmente las Naciones Unidas, que ahora dirige nuestro querido compañero y compatriota ibérico Antonio Guterres.

Esto exige también que los socialdemócratas debemos ser los primeros en defender, desarrollar e implantar la agenda 2030 de Naciones Unidas para el desarrollo sostenible.

La agenda 2030 es una agenda socialdemócrata, socialista, por su priorización de la lucha contra la desigualdad y su visión global del desarrollo entrelazada, como decía antes el secretario general de Naciones Unidas, al medio ambiente, a la democracia, a la igualdad y a los derechos humanos, que al final son los desafíos comunes a los que nos enfrentamos todos y todas.

Porque, compañeros y compañeras,

No hay desarrollo sin derechos humanos, ni tampoco hay igualdad entre hombres y mujeres, sin paz, y sin equidad.

Y me atrevería a decir, y centrarlo aquí, en este foro, sin democracia, y por eso a mí me gustaría aprovechar para felicitar a Leopoldo López, Lilian y a todos los compañeros y compañeras de Voluntad Popular y de todos los partidos de Venezuela vinculados con la Internacional Socialista, porque quiero que sepáis que, desde luego, vuestra causa, vuestra lucha, es nuestra lucha, nuestra causa, desde todas las latitudes que pertenecemos aquí a la Internacional Socialista estamos con vosotros y vosotras.

Me gustaría centrar los últimos minutos de mi intervención en que no podemos desvincular la agenda socialdemócrata y socialista de la agenda del cambio climático.

La lucha contra el cambio climático y la transición ecológica de la economía se han convertido en una urgencia ineludible, inexcusable.

Sabemos que la economía global debería crecer alrededor de un 20% durante los próximos años para acomodar al crecimiento demográfico, pero es en ese mismo periodo de tiempo, hasta el año 2030, donde se requiere una reducción de, al menos, un 20% de los gases de efecto invernadero. Es decir, tenemos que actuar y lo tenemos que hacer de manera urgente. Es más, creo que la salida de la administración de Trump de los acuerdos de París lo que tiene que hacer es reforzar y afianzar nuestro convencimiento y nuestra convicción como socialdemócratas de que tenemos un desafío ineludible, como es el de mitigar los efectos del cambio climático en todos y cada de los países del planeta.

Si uno mira lo que ha ocurrido en la foto del G-20 y el aislamiento en el que se encuentra ahora mismo la administración Trump y la respuesta que está habiendo en muchísimas calles y estados de EEUU, creo que hay una espacio para la esperanza y para que dentro de poco en EEUU vuelva a recuperarse esa senda progresista que desgraciadamente durante estos últimos meses hemos perdido por la administración Trump.

Por eso, porque creo que es importante que centremos el debate sobre la sostenibilidad en la Internacional Socialista- sé que se está haciendo por parte del presidente y del Consejo- me gustaría proponeros una iniciativa que pueda ser debatida en los puntos posteriores de esta agenda, y es el que creemos un Comité, un grupo de trabajo, con el objetivo de elaborar un “Plan de Cambio Climático y Energía para el Progreso Inclusivo” en el seno del Consejo de la Internacional Socialista.

Un plan que lo que tiene que hacer es contribuir a implementar en la medida de nuestras posibilidades los Acuerdos de París. Un programa en el que debemos proponer mecanismos que aseguren la solidaridad para con quienes no tengan opción. Un plan en el que debemos exponer cómo planteamos la participación y la responsabilidad en la gestión del cambio, y cómo concebimos, en definitiva, un nuevo marco de desarrollo.

No tenemos más que tres años por delante para evitar lo peor, para sentar las bases de una transformación profunda de nuestra economía. Tres años de trabajo duro en los que nuestro esfuerzo es imprescindible, sobre todo de los socialdemócratas.

El cambio no se va a hacer solo, ni a tiempo, ni será justo, ni exento de riesgos si no nos involucramos todos y todas de manera activa.

Pero la inversa también es cierta… la socialdemocracia no puede permanecer de espaldas a estos desafíos… debemos ser osados y justos, solidarios y certeros, debemos reconstruir nuestra agenda entendiendo las desigualdades y vulnerabilidades de nuestra época y promoviendo y abrazando las oportunidades que esta gran transformación trae consigo.

Compañeros y compañeras, termino con alguna otra reflexión.

La primera que tenemos que abogar por una nueva visión del multilateralismo que debería atajar también,-y yo sé que esto ha sido objeto de muchos debates en el Consejo de la Internacional Socialista- los agujeros en el sistema fiscal que han encontrado los poderosos en este entorno globalizado y que reducen gravemente nuestra capacidad para financiar nuestros Estados del Bienestar y las políticas sociales.

Un multilateralismo progresista debe otorgarle tanta importancia al necesario desarrollo de tratados comerciales, como a la lucha contra la evasión fiscal y los paraísos fiscales.

En relación con los tratados de libre comercio, creo que es importante separar lo que es el proteccionismo de lo que es proteger a los perdedores de la globalización y también de los tratados de libre comercio. Y creo que la socialdemocracia tiene que ser exigente en la firma de esos tratados de libre comercio para pensar, sobre todo, en los perdedores, y sobre todo, pensar en cómo proteger a los perdedores de esos tratados de libre comercio. Proteger no es igual a proteccionismo y creo que esa también será la clave para luchar contra los populismos que estamos viendo en muchísimas partes del mundo como consecuencia, precisamente, de esa globalización injusta que se está imponiendo en muchos países.

En definitiva, compañeros y compañeras, quiero acabar mi intervención con un canto a la unidad

Creo, compañeros y compañeras, que no importan las dificultades, los socialistas no podemos descuidar nunca y menos hoy la bandera internacionalista. Si cabe ahora tenemos que volver a alzarla con más fuerza que nunca.

Es imprescindible que todos los progresistas del mundo nos unamos para poder hacer realidad nuestros anhelos de justicia y de progreso en nuestras sociedades. Y a mí, presidente y secretario general, no se me ocurre mejor instrumento que la Internacional Socialista para poder lograrlo y, desde ese punto de vista, como secretario general del Partido Socialista Obrero Español podéis contar con el PSOE y con mi persona para poder trabajar y hacer mejor este trabajo.

Muchísimas gracias, compañeros y compañeras.


*


https://www.psoe.es/actualidad/noticias-actualidad/intervencion-de-pedro-sanchez-ante-el-consejo-de-la-internacional-socialista/


*


----------



## Torrente Ballester (23 Sep 2022)

2/3

28/4/2018


*Pedro Sánchez invitado a la reunión de la Internacional Socialista en Ginebra*

Los días 26 y 27 de junio en el edificio sede de las Naciones Unidas se reunirá el Consejo de la Internacional Socialista con un orden del día que abordara los principales temas de la agenda internacional


El Secretario General del PSOE, *Pedro Sánchez*, prosigue con su intensa agenda internacional. *Cuando aun no se han apagado los ecos de su aplaudida intervención en el reciente congreso del SPD en Berlín*, donde fue electa la diputada socialdemócrata y antigua líder de sus juventudes *Andrea Nahles* como nueva Presidenta, en Ferraz preparan ya su próximo desplazamiento a la ciudad suiza de Ginebra. *Los días 26 y 27 de junio en el edificio sede de las Naciones Unidas se reunirá el Consejo de la Internacional Socialista*, máximo órgano entre congresos, con un orden del día que abordara los principales temas de la agenda internacional. El día 25 se reunirán previamente los Comité de Ética y de Finanzas de este organismo que agrupa a más de 150 partidos y fuerzas políticas de todo el planeta.

El Secretario General, el chileno *Luis Ayala*, así como el Presidente, el ex primer ministro griego *Georgios Papandreu*, han establecido una cordial relación con *el líder del PSOE que además fue elegido, en una anterior reunión celebrada en julio de 2017 en Nueva York, como Vicepresidente del Presídium de la Internacional Socialista*.

En este sentido cobra especial importancia *la cena prevista la noche del 25 en la que los miembros del Presídium, entre los que se encuentran varios Primeros Ministros y Presidentes de diversos países con gobiernos socialistas y socialdemócratas, preparan la reunión de Ginebra.

No se duda que la situación y perspectivas del conflicto en Cataluña estarán sobre la mesa y existe especial interés por conocer la postura de Pedro Sánchez que en general goza de un amplio respaldo entre los demás partidos miembros de la Internacional Socialista* como se ha visualizado en las anteriores reuniones celebradas en julio de 2017 en Nueva York y, en diciembre de 2017 en Barcelona.

Es previsible que a este importante conclave socialdemócrata sea acompañado por *Héctor Gómez* el diputado canario y nuevo secretario de relaciones internacionales del PSOE que ha desarrollado una amplia labor para reforzar la imagen del socialismo español en estos últimos meses en el ámbito internacional.


*





Pedro Sánchez invitado a la reunión de la Internacional Socialista en Ginebra - Diario16


El Secretario General del PSOE, Pedro Sánchez, prosigue con su intensa agenda internacional. Cuando aun no se han apagado los ecos de su aplaudida




diario16.com




*


----------



## Torrente Ballester (23 Sep 2022)

3/3

Copio y enlazo, por si lo borra, como tanto de lo publicado en este hilo.

*DE VICEPRESIDENTE DE LA INTERNACIONAL SOCIALISTA

A ASPIRANTE A PRESIDENTE DE LA INTERNACIONAL SOCIALISTA (conseguible 100%)

c. q. d.*

22/09/2022

Pedro Sánchez:

"_*Acabo de anunciar mi intención de presentar mi candidatura a liderar la Internacional Socialista*. Somos los socialdemócratas quienes hemos apostado siempre por avanzar, por conquistar nuevos derechos y libertades y lo seguiremos haciendo. Juntos, juntas, y con fuerzas renovadas_".


----------

